#lubuntu 2011-01-03
<phillw> !bug 1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubot5> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Mark76> !bug 2
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<Mark76> :(
<head_victim> bug 692121
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-directory "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692121
<head_victim> :D Don't need the ! afterall
<_kosaidpo> hello guys
<_kosaidpo> any one can help icant login via GUI it keeps displayin over n over
<bioterror> propabl wrong desktop or something
<_kosaidpo> hello guys anynoe hee
<_kosaidpo> here
<GaryD> how do i get xdg-autostart to work in openbox?
<GaryD> i have searched forums, google, blogs, and more trying to find the answer. i just can't find it.
<head_victim> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<head_victim> No idea if that's what you're looking for
<Yorvyk> GaryD, http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart any good?
<GaryD> no help there.
<head_victim> GaryD: have a look at bug 285896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 285896 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox does not install xdg-autostart" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285896
<head_victim> Might be why
<GaryD> i have no problems using the autostart.sh file. what i want to do is use desktop files in the /etc/xdg/autostart and /.config/autostart
<GaryD> then how am i supposed to use xdg autostart with openbox if they aren't going to fix it?
<GaryD> also it doesn['t come with the python-xdg package.
<head_victim> Maybe it just doesn't install it by default
<GaryD> so how can i get it?
<GaryD> how does lubuntu sue xdg autostart?
<GaryD> i am building a custom lubuntu from the mini iso. but if i were to use lubuntu straight forward, i would be able to drop some desktop files in the autostart folder and they work.
<GaryD> so how did the lubuntu team get the xdg autostart things working?
<head_victim> GaryD: sorry mate this is all a bit above me, I'm just working with google to try and help. If you need specifics that don't seem to be forthcoming I"d suggest dropping the mailing list a line
<GaryD> head_victim: thanks. i will keep on keeping on i guess.
<head_victim> GaryD: I'm certain there'd be someone on the mailing list to help out or if you want to hang around here I'm sure someone will come along. I don't know how Yorvyk is but I'm a bit out of my depth
<Yorvyk> Same here
<GaryD> head_victim: thanks. i am not so sure about the mailing list. i have never used one before. but i am sure i will find the answer sometime or another.
<GaryD> the script is in the source package.
<GaryD> does anyone know how to make a deb from the source package?
<head_victim> GaryD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&highlight=checkinstall might help
<head_victim> Again over my head but looks like it's what you want.
<GaryD> thanks.
<mmaksimov> Hi. Is lubuntu-control-center available via PPA?
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, yep, https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, thanks. Is this ppa added by default to 10.10 installation? if yes, I'm too dumb for today and should get some sleep ;)
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, :)
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, is this "yes" or "no"?
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, your choice :)
<econdudeawesome> Hi y'all! Do any of y'all get a request to unlock the keyring when you bootup? If so, do you know how to see which programs are requesting?
<Yorvyk> econdudeawesome, is the password you log in with different to the keyring password
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, well, the message from add-apt-repository suggests that it was already there....
<Yorvyk> mmaksimov, already installed ?
<econdudeawesome> Yorvyk: no, it is the same password
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, I guess so.
<econdudeawesome> hmm
<Yorvyk> Hmmmm,
<Yorvyk> econdudeawesome, that's the only time I've seen the keyring ask for authorisation.
<Yorvyk> the first thing that needs it is wireless, if you have it
<mmaksimov> Yorvyk, econdudeawesome, on my two lubuntu laptops the system always asks for the password when first connecting to wireless after logon. Logoff then logon causes another request. My password is the same that is used for login.
#lubuntu 2011-01-04
<doughty> holla
<doughty> <- lubuntu nub
<doughty> anyone using an acer aspire one?
<UBUxUBU> netsplit...
<mysteriousdarren> why does my wireless disconnect after a few hours in lubuntu 10.10?
<hblount> hi. what is the simplest/lightest software for sound settings?
<Listener> So, I have this problem with some progs starting up.
<Listener> For example, Synaptic opens the initial dialog window and pins the cpu
<Listener> The dialog window is blank white.
<Listener> with a blue border and header, but no text.
<Listener> It can be closed, but that is all.
<Listener> top reports that gsku is taking 100% cpu
<Yorvyk> Hi Listener
<Listener> Hi Yorvyk
<Yorvyk> hblount, alsamixer
<Yorvyk> Listener, is this a fresh install
<Listener> no....
<Listener> a fall over from gnome
<Yorvyk> does it work OK in Gnome
<Listener> sort of, but I just don;t like gnome
<Yorvyk> I'm just try to see if Lubuntu caused the problem
<Listener> sorry, a bit grumpy as I know that the proper answer is a clean xubuntu install
<Yorvyk> Listener, no it should work OK, I've installed Lubuntu after installing Gnome
<Yorvyk> What happens if you open a terminal and type gksu synaptic
<Listener> same thing
<Yorvyk> OK, what about sudo synaptic
<Listener> synaptic coemes up with errors
<Listener> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<Listener> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Listener> That could be from previous failed attempts to open synaptic
<Yorvyk> Yep it could
<Yorvyk> I hate to say this but try rebooting and then try sudo synaptic again
<Listener> I'll do it right. Burning xubuntu cd now. Thanks.
<Listener> In toher words, the BIG reboot.
<Yorvyk> OK - it might actually be quicker than finding the fault
<Listener> yep, ttfn
<Yorvyk> Bye
<hblount> Yorvyk, cool thanks!
<hblount> hmm...which should i get, GNOME ALSA Mixer or Alsamixergui?
#lubuntu 2011-01-05
<Yorvyk> hblount, alsamixer is already installed - open a terminal and type alsamixer
<hblount> ooh. sorry i'm noob. which one is line in/mic?
<Yorvyk> hblount, if you press the right arrow key it will move along to Mic
<hblount> what is "line" and what is "LFE"?
<Yorvyk> I don't know what LFE is, must some something with your hardware
<hblount> ok thanks
<Yorvyk> Line is normally used to connect an amp or similar
<hblount> bye. merry new year
<johnny77> I just installed LXDE over Ubuntu. While figuring out the panel, I accidentally deleted the "Application Launch Bar" on the far right that has the logout button. I'm trying to replace it, but can't get it to work.
<JackyAlcine> Hello?
<JackyAlcine> Any developers?
<JackyAlcine> I'm curious about being on the team.
<bioterror> join the mailinglist
<JackyAlcine> Could you point me to that? I don't want to sign up to the wrong one.
<bioterror> launchpad.net, theres lubuntu
<head_victim> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<JackyAlcine> Thank you.
<JackyAlcine> Does that include LXDE?
<head_victim> Lubuntu uses lxde
<JackyAlcine> Alright, thanks again.
<head_victim> No worries
<mmaksimov> Hi. How can I change the default key combination that changes keyboard layout in lubuntu?
<mmaksimov> How can I change the default key combination that switches keyboard layout in lubuntu?
<unhackmee> hey has anyone experienced problems with creating an encrypted home folder?
<bioterror> some has been reported
<bioterror> but I'm not a huge fan of them anymore
<Yorvyk> It appears to a rather hit-n-miss affair with any flavour of Ubuntu
<unhackmee> in that case, i suppose I should keep trying.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I had encrypted home
<bioterror> then my hdd blew and I made image of it and then I had to deal with the encryption
<bioterror> and guess what, I rm -rf'd the image :D
<bioterror> as I couldnt get my hands on it
<bioterror> and dont say anything about backups, as I was at the moment copying stuff over network as it happened :D
<Yorvyk> I've seen more than a few people asking how to recover their data from similar problems
<unhackmee> haha, well- ubuntu didnt work too bad for me for the last couple yrs..
<bioterror> I tried lots of guides, no bonus
<unhackmee> anyhow isnt that why the passphrase is for? ::confused::
<bioterror> it's more than just a passphrase
<unhackmee> how so?
<bioterror> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<bioterror> I couldnt chroot as my user
<bioterror> :D
<unhackmee> wow...
<unhackmee> i'm speechless :P
<unhackmee> i would suppose the passphrase would suffice in most circumstances.. :D
<bioterror> hope I didnt scare him
<bioterror> but having non encrypted backups sounds just stupid about encrypted stuff?
<Yorvyk> Having been through a similar experience I believe people should know what they are letting themselves in for
<Tatsujin> Hello, Lubuntu installs and i'm able to reboot after having installed it, but after having run the Updates it always appears to destroy my install so when i reboot all i get is a grub commandline and it doesnt boot lubuntu.
<Tatsujin> anyone know what the problem might be?
<bioterror> no errors nothing?
<bioterror> just grub?
<Tatsujin> yes
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> no errors
<Tatsujin> let me check what it exactly says , brb
<Tatsujin> "Minimal BASH-Like line editing is supported"
<Tatsujin> and just the commandline , basically
<bioterror> what kind of computer you have?
<Tatsujin> hp 510 laptop
<Tatsujin> im using a ide2sata adapter for the hdd , it might be the reason it fucks up
<bioterror> could be
<bioterror> if it doesnt find the drive
<Tatsujin> guess ill try to install it on my smaller hdd that doesnt need the adapter , thanks for the input
<Tatsujin> bbl
<desolator> hi uhm... I don't know if I was the only one with this problem but I'll just report it in here
<desolator> lxpanel settings are created under root? seems to fail loading on a fresh install
<desolator> gives empty menus
<desolator> I had to chmod to show it properly
<bioterror> I've not noticed anything like that
<bioterror> 11.04 or what
<desolator> yeah 11.04
<phillw> I've not seen any chatter on the emailing list or here about that?
<desolator> I did a google search but it seems like I'm a rare case or people solve it and didn't reported like me
<phillw> desolator: if it occurred, the testers would have screamed it :)
<phillw> have you ensured the cd is okay?
<desolator> yeah
<desolator> did a complete check before installing
<phillw> desolator: I'll log it to my brain, but I have not seen any other report from the others who are testing.
<phillw> desolator: by all means report it as a bug.
<phillw> desolator: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<Tatsujin> Ah finally got lubuntu to work from another hdd , now the next problem!:)
<Tatsujin> i can login fine but the whole desktop is still encrypted/empty
<Tatsujin> and i click on the icon in my main dir that should unlock it but it doesnt do anything
 * bioterror lifts hands up with the encryption
<Tatsujin> how does this encryption system work? am i supposed to do some keycombo?:)
<bioterror> with linux mint it decrypted
<Tatsujin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1601413 exactly the same problem
<stlsaint> bioterror: yo yo yo
<bioterror> hi stlsaint
#lubuntu 2011-01-06
<sta-hi> pro tip anyone trying to run tweetdeck on lubuntu run this 1st: export GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=1
<sta-hi> otherwise it cant handle the keyrings
<ChrisDruif> Hai loves :)
<ChrisDruif> I heard something aboot irssi, what's that?
<ChrisDruif> Anyone?
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: aye i use irssi
<ChrisDruif> What does it do stlsaint?
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: it is just a irc client
<ChrisDruif> Alright...something like xchat?
<ChrisDruif> But better?
<stlsaint> ChrisDruif: more like weechat, it is a text based irc client
<stlsaint> i run it from terminal
<ChrisDruif> Alright...awesome :)
<stlsaint> very
<stlsaint> saves loads on my resources
<stlsaint> only client i use
<ChrisDruif> Indeed, if it runs in terminal...you don't need a separate GUI...
<jef91> Anyone around that knows LXTerminal?
<AndrewT> Is anyone available to answer a simple question?
<AndrewT> nobody seeing this?
<AndrewT> How do I subscribe to the lubuntu mailing list?
 * AndrewT is upset that not one single person is saying anything...
<AndrewT> HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<linuxman410> what are minamum requirements for this os
<AndrewT> Nobody is here to answer
<linuxman410> i found it that is ok
<AndrewT> One think I wanted to ask
<AndrewT> Do you know how to subscribe to the Lubuntu mailing list?
<linuxman410> hang on a second will get it for you
<linuxman410> http://lubuntu.net/news this link on right side
<AndrewT> thank you!
<AndrewT> I only wanted to join the mailing list temporarily
<AndrewT> You see, what I wanted to do was ask someone with coding experience to write a really simple gtk front-end for scrot
<AndrewT> It's about the most simple thing you can code...assuming you can code (which I can't)
<AndrewT> scrot is the command-line screenshot taking app included in Lubuntu
<phillw> AndrewT if you read the topic, you will find the link to the wiki area, in there it is not too hard to find areas? If it is, please do tell me as I'm one of the poor souls who keep it all up to date
<phillw> Fn+PrtSC will take a screen shot and put it into your home directory with the time/date stamp on it.
<phillw> or on many keyboards, just PrtSc will do it (I have a laptop, so some of my keys have dual functions)
<AndrewT> phillw: This works in Lubuntu?
<phillw> AndrewT: yup.. if you have a standard keyboard, just press the PrtSc button, on a laptop it is usually Fn+PrtSc
<AndrewT> Did this also work in Lubuntu 10.04?
<phillw> AndrewT: yes, you will probably have loads of scrot files in your home directory :) They do not go to the desktop, I guess that is a papercut that the devs can look into when they catch breath.
<AndrewT> Does this automatically work when scrot is installed?
<AndrewT> The main reason I am asking is because I want to duplicate this functionality in another distro, Trisquel Mini
<phillw> AndrewT: scrot comes as a part of lubuntu.
<AndrewT> phillw: I knew that
<phillw> it is a default application
<phillw> AndrewT: if you install scrot in your version, it should work the same way.
<AndrewT> So it's automatically keyed to the Prnt Scrn (or Fn+PrntScrn) key?
<phillw> but I'm not a dev, just a lowly, harrassed documentor :P
<AndrewT> :)
<AndrewT> Ok, I'm going to test this out
<phillw> yes, it should pick up the key press.
<pbanj> quick stupid question can i install lubuntu with the wubi?
<amit> hello friend
<amit> i need to install firefox from terminal any one gave me setup command
<amit> hi
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install
<amit> ok
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<amit> thanks
<amit> bioterror
<amit> and website from there linux command practice
<amit> hello bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<MichealH> Hi Mark76 :D
<amit> hello
<MichealH> Hi amit
<amit> hello micheal
<amit> i need help
<bioterror> !ask | amit
<ubot5> amit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amit> u elvid i am out
<MichealH> amit: What seems to be the problem?
<MichealH> amit: You want firefox installed?
<amit> i am just asking i am new in linux platfrom i want work from terminal only i dont work fron graphic u have any help for this or linux command practice
<amit> i istall firfox thanks
<amit> install firfox
<amit> it work fine
<MichealH> amit: If you want to browse the web in the command link I suggest w3m
<MichealH> :D
<amit> i am not understand micheal what u say
<MichealH> If you want a firefox alternative w3m can do what firefox does roughly
<amit> i install firfox its work fine?
<MichealH> You said you wnted to work purely from terminal?
<amit> i am asking about working on linux termial and want practice on linux command
<amit> ya
<amit> ya
<amit> right
<MichealH> So I think a nice book or video online might work?
<MichealH> Ot really differs from your setup
<MichealH> *It
<amit> any link of website or any book name
<amit> micheal
<MichealH> I dont know any books or links
<amit> plz?
<MichealH> I can look
<amit> ok micheal hwo u doing were u from and what u do
<amit> i think u angry on me but thanks for help
<MichealH> If I cant find a link I could run a class in -classroom
<MichealH> amit: I am not angry :D
<amit> miclass hwo
<amit> we so far
<MichealH> amit: If you want to get to know us more (without getting in trouble please goto #lubuntu-offtopic :D
<bioterror> amit, begin from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/
<MichealH> phillw: I need to go... care to take over?
<MichealH> bioterror: ^^
<bioterror> I think you should have read documents in the first hand about command line if you're after using only terminal
<MichealH> Thnaks
<amit> yes
<bioterror> amit, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<amit> bioterro u are guud friend
<amit> hope its all linux basic command
<amit> bioterror u there
<amit> ok byee now
<bioterror> now i am
<Krasus> hey can someone tell me how to change cpufreq from ondemand to powersave in lubuntu 10.10 ?
<Krasus> hey can someone tell me how to change cpufreq from ondemand to powersave in lubuntu 10.10 ?
<bioterror> its technically same thing
<Krasus> ?
<bioterror> as you dont use all the time 100 percent
<bioterror> ondemand is more optimized
<Krasus> ok
<bioterror> yorvuk, what do you think
<Krasus> I am goint to install lubuntu 10.10 on my netbook it is stable ?
<bioterror> my panel eats most power
<bioterror> gotta use lowest brightness
<bioterror> and yes, 10.10 is stable
<bioterror> works great
<Krasus> so if u would choose what will u pick for netbook
<Krasus> lubuntu or xfce
<Krasus> ?
<bioterror> my wife havent complained at all
<bioterror> default lubuntu
<Krasus> but it is possible in lubuntu to switch from ondemand to powersave ?
<bioterror> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10229138&postcount=2
<Krasus> yea but i was thinking about something like in gnome that u click and change it in tray
<bioterror> lxde do not have such a application
<Krasus> ;/ ok so if I want to have ondemand by defult what I need to do ?
<bioterror> I suggest to keep ondemand
<Krasus> but it is on defult ?
<Krasus> when I install it will be like that ?
<bioterror> it's ondemand by default
<Krasus> ok
<bioterror> trying to find some documents about it
<bioterror> I just installed cpufrequtils
<bioterror> and when I do cpufreq-info
<bioterror>   current CPU frequency is 800 MHz.
<bioterror>   cpufreq stats: 1.20 GHz:3.32%, 800 MHz:96.68%  (43959)
<bioterror> as you can see, most of the time, I'm running on 800MHz with this ondemand
<Krasus> thx
<Krasus> I hope my battery live will be good
<bioterror> I really cant find the point in using powersave as the ondemand is running also on 800MHz
<bioterror> and when the CPU is n eeded, it will use it quickly
<bioterror> and then return to 800MHz
<Krasus> I was just worried about that
<Krasus> becouse when I am out with my netbook I need max battery live
<bioterror> Krasus, if you've read at all people saying something about lubuntu, they are praising the longer battery life
<Krasus> that s why I want to use it ;)
<Krasus> I was having only a little problem
<Krasus> when I log in the gnome-keyring ask me about defult keyring password
<Krasus> and I want to get rid of it
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> that's easy
<bioterror> that's becouse of wlan
<Krasus> yea
<bioterror> you have to add a check mark on the mmmm
<Krasus> I just want to log in and go on :)
<Krasus> mmm ?
<bioterror> Available to all users
<bioterror> check that box
<bioterror> and it will disappear
<bioterror> from the wlan settings
<Krasus> nah
<Krasus> I will give a try
 * Yorvyk takes note of that
<Krasus> I just wait for lubuntu to install
<Krasus> I use a Polish remix :)
<Mark76> Shiny
<Krasus> btw bioterror thx for everything :)
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> we have a polish kiddo here who's eager to help you
<bioterror> ;)
<Krasus> what is his nick ?
<bioterror> sz seems to be offline now
<bioterror> szczur
<Krasus> I think I will get here more offten
<bioterror> well, people usually come back to us, as we are so helpful ;)
<bioterror> and hanging in here is a good way to learn more about things
<Krasus> it is more friendly here then in #ubuntu
<Krasus> yea
<Mark76> Less traffic
<Krasus> I am using linux for about 2 years
<bioterror> Krasus, #ubuntu-beginners is also a good place to ask help
<Krasus> so I am a noobie ;p
<Yorvyk> Krasus, there's also #lubuntu-offtopic for some general chat
<Krasus> thx Yorvyk :)
<Krasus> ok the netbook is going to reset
<Krasus> we will se what s going on :)
<bioterror> hope all goes fine, no problems with grub ;)
<Krasus> booting in
<bioterror> actually, with cpufrequtils you can set those modes
<bioterror> from performance to powersafe to ondemand
<bioterror> or force a certain MHz/GHz
<Krasus> what is the cmd ? :o
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<Krasus> ok
<Krasus> bioterror should I type the password
<Krasus> for the defult keyring ?
<Krasus> or leave it blank ?
<bioterror> sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<bioterror> sudo requires password
<bioterror> !sudo | Krasus
<ubot5> Krasus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Krasus> bioterror I know what sudo is :)
<Krasus> I was asking about that thing when I typed the password for my wifi
<Krasus> it asking about setting a defult keyring
<bioterror> ahhh yeah
<bioterror> it asks for a password
<bioterror> put your password
<bioterror> which you use for login
<bioterror> keeps things uncomplicated
<Krasus> no it want me to set a password for a defelut keyring
<Krasus> I will just type sudo pass
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> ?!
<Krasus> It is ok :)
<Krasus> now need to configure the system
<bioterror> so Krasus, is your netbook now working?-)
<Krasus> it is working but need to dowload the updates
<Krasus> so I need to wait :p
<Krasus> and I need to change the appearance
<Krasus> don t like to be so bright ;D
<Krasus> hey bioterror how to change in lubuntu the login screen ?
<bioterror> what's wrong the default one?
<Krasus> i got the PL remix so the log in screen is from that remix ;p
<Krasus> and it is all blue and white thing
<Krasus> I would say that just to "cute" ;p
<bioterror> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=595
<Krasus> thx man
<bioterror> I've been really satisfied with the default lubuntu theme
<bioterror> gotta google that your remix
<bioterror> hi sz
<bioterror> sz, are you familiar with lubuntu polish remix?
<szczur> errr, nope
<szczur> is there any polish remix?
<szczur> i know k/ubuntu
<bioterror> szczur, Krasus said he's running one
<szczur> hmmm :)
<szczur> didn't know that :)
<Krasus> hmm
<Krasus> I have something strange
<Krasus> when I click on a dropbox icon in tray it opens in tab of chrome not normal
<Yorvyk> It does there is a script, somewhere, to deal with this problem
<Krasus> anyone have a nice dark theme for lubuntu?
<Yorvyk> Krasus, Peppermint Linux has a black and red one you may be able use
<Krasus> and do u know page where I can find soeme interesting lubuntu themes ? ;p
<Yorvyk> I think you would have to look for openbox themes
<Yorvyk> Krasus, http://pastebin.com/XjjKxhAP the script for installing Dropbox in Lubuntu
<Krasus> so if I installed it from dropbox page i need to get it out
<Krasus> and install it using the script ?
<phillw> Krasus: you may also want to have a read of http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10298889
<Yorvyk> Krasus, yes you would have remove Dropbox for the script to work
<Krasus> hmm
<Krasus> i was going to ask how to make this script work but it worked
<Yorvyk> Good, one less problem
<Krasus> ok but it is same thing
<Krasus> when I click on the dropbox icon it open in chrome tab
<Krasus> and when I press in chrome to open just dowloaded thing in foler
<Krasus> it opens it in tab
<Yorvyk> Oh poo!
<Krasus> something like that ;p
<Yorvyk> Krasus, what version of Lubuntu are youb using
<Krasus> 10.10
<Yorvyk> Ahh, I think that may have been the wrong script let me have another search
<Krasus> I don t thing it is something wrong with the script
<Krasus> becouse when I want to open something frome chrome
<Krasus> like something dowloaded
<Krasus> and I want to open it by pressing open in foler
<Krasus> it opens the chromium tab
<Krasus> not the folder
<Yorvyk> have you updated the install?
<Krasus> yea
<Krasus> sudo apt-get update
<Krasus> and upgrade
<Krasus> I don t know what s wrong
<Yorvyk> That's something to do with xdg-open and I thought it had been updated
<Krasus> it is not a big isssue
<Krasus> but it could be annoying
<Krasus> ;<
<Yorvyk> It's these 'little' things that get on peoples nerves though
<Krasus> yea I know what are you talking about
<Yorvyk> There is a solution because it works on my machine
<Krasus> I just don t need to press dropbox ;p
<Yorvyk> Krasus, I'll have a look round and when I find the solution I'll let you know as this is supposed to be solved.
<Krasus> ok thx for your help :)
<Yorvyk> np, I want Lubuntu to work
<Krasus> same here
<Krasus> \o_
<Krasus> I m thinking about interesting conky theme for my new lubuntu ;o
<bioterror> krasus, those are configs ;)
<Krasus> yea but I am to lazy :<
<bioterror> crunchbang's forum is full of conky configs
<bioterror> if you're interested in those, and ofcourse ubuntuforums has like 200 pages of discussion about conky
<Krasus> ok
<Krasus> now configuring mocp
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> awesome
<bioterror> MOC > *
<bioterror> did you figure out that darker theme for lubuntu?
<Krasus> there was defult nice dark theme
<Krasus> so I just used it ;p
<bioterror> damn this 3G is slow :D
<Krasus> but still have problem with dropbox and chromium :o
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/LxDesign there's background for panel
<bioterror> use elementary dark with that
<Krasus> how to edit conky config?
<szczur> just edit .conkyrc located in your home folder with your favourite editor
<Krasus> Dzieki szczur :)
<szczur> ^^
<Krasus> szczur where I can I find conky forecast ?
<szczur> ohhh, i can't help you with this :(
<szczur> never used it
 * Yorvyk wonders why people produce nice progs with awful config methods
<Krasus> dunno
<Krasus> ;p
<szczur> Krasus, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869328
<szczur> https://launchpad.net/~conky-companions/+archive/ppa
<Krasus> I saw that ;p
<Krasus> I just give up to get conky weather now
<Krasus> I was installing and configuring netbook
<Krasus> for 3 h now ;p
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> conky lacks google weather
<bioterror> and that sucks
<Krasus> true
<bioterror> I wish happy moments with lubuntu krasus
<szczur> Krasus, i heard that you're preparing/maintaining polish remix of lubuntu . Ho can I help you (if anything)
<bioterror> I'm off to bed
<bioterror> laters
<szczur> night bioterror
<Krasus> cu
<Krasus> szczur no I am using lubuntu PL remix ;p
<Krasus> not developing it
<szczur> ahhh, meh :P
<Krasus> I am just a noob looking for some help ;)
<szczur> where have you found it?
<szczur> maybe they need some help, or whatever :P
<Krasus> czytelnia ubuntu ;p
<szczur> ok, found it
<Krasus> hmm
<Krasus> :)
<szczur> hmm, i've found another wather solution > https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109812
<szczur> but seems to be... harsh
<szczur> :))
<phillw> Krasus: cannot you use Weather Report 2.28.0 ?
<phillw> I use it in ubuntu and lubuntu
<Krasus> hmm
<Krasus> it is in synaptic phillw?
<phillw> Krasus: it's an add on, so it should be there
<Krasus> it show only xfce weather plugin
<phillw> Krasus: that runs okay under lubuntu
<phillw> it is actually a gnome client, but it does not bring the whole of gnome in when you install it :)
<Krasus> hmm and how can I add it to panel ?
<phillw> Krasus: http://library.gnome.org/users/gweather/2.32/gweather-introduction.html.en_GB
<phillw> you will know if it is okay, as it sits in the middle of the panel. You then need to right click on it to tell where in the world you want the weather report from.
<phillw> (preferences)
<Krasus> ok
<Krasus> can someone tell me how to install bluetooth in lubuntu?
<Krasus> ok I got it
#lubuntu 2011-01-07
<lcb> lcb
<lcb> oops --- that's me
<lcb> if anyone awake... i have installed xorg, then lubunto-core on a basic ubuntu installation (server). how can i start lubuntu?
<lcb> well, i mean the desktop environment
<linuxman410> does anyone here use lubuntu as main os
<stlsaint> linuxman410: i triple boot it
<linuxman410_> sorry computer glitch
<linuxman410_> does anyone here use lubuntu as main os
<stlsaint> linuxman410: i triple boot with it
<linuxman410_> what are your other two oses
<stlsaint> linuxman410: is this leading to a issue you are having?
<linuxman410_> know i was just curious because i went in one irc room for support and no one used the os
<stlsaint> well this is the lubuntu support channel, probably best to check here ;)
<elkng> =)
<elkng> the only difference between lubuntu and other K/X/U/ubuntu is desktop enviropment? are other software and functionality the same?
<bioterror> elkng, difference is that lubuntu uses LXDE as a DE
<bioterror> and Lubuntu uses software that's not resource hungry
<bioterror> !software
<ubot5> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bioterror> it wasnt that :D
<bioterror> but you can ofcourse install libreoffice or what every you want and need
<elkng> is there possibiliti to install on USB flashdrive?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> lots of different ways
<bioterror> I booted from CD, waited till the desktop loaded and then inserted my USB stick in and installed on it
<bioterror> works like a charm
<elkng> good
<elkng> is there grub2 in Lubuntu 10.10 ?
<bioterror> yes
<frogballs> is lubuntu 10.10 officially supported
<bioterror> lubuntu is not yet official ubuntu derivate
<bioterror> but ubuntu community takes us serious
<bioterror> +ly
<ed> hello
<Trackilizer> got a quick question
<Trackilizer> ive got a lexmark x2250 printer that can be used as a scanner aswell
<Trackilizer> dont want to print withit, which app in lubuntu will help me configure scanners?
<bioterror> hi ed
<bioterror> Trackilizer, xsane
<bioterror> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<ed> eepro100.ko module is absent from *ubuntu, where can i find it and how to install it in lubuntu?
<bioterror> ed, you mean your network card is not found by the kernel
<bioterror> ?
<ed> yes
<ed> i have compaq armada m700
<bioterror> eepro100 is like one of most used cards in the world
<Trackilizer> ive tried that, it scans for divices but it doesnt seem to recognize the printer as a scanner
<bioterror> cups does printing, sane does canning
<bioterror> scanning
<Trackilizer> so ill have to get sane to find the printer/scanner?
<bioterror> ed, sudo modprobe eepro100
<ed> bioterror, FATAL: Module eepro100 not found.
<ed> and ther is no such file eepro100.ko
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I have to facepalm
<bioterror> ed, which kernel are you running
<bioterror> uname -a
<ed> bioterror, Linux lubuntu 2.6.35-24-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 03:21:31 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bioterror> pae
<bioterror> that's for servers and it lacks eepro100
<ed> hm
<bioterror> ed, are you running a system with more than 4GB of ram
<ed> bioterror, no, only 256MB
<ed> bioterror, do i need to change or install from different media?
<bioterror> what's your media?
<ed> lubuntu-10.10.iso
<ed> and lubuntu-10.10-alternate
<bioterror> you got that PAE from alternate
<bioterror> I assume
<ed> same with xubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<bioterror> hmmm
<ed> do you have that module?
<bioterror> actually no I am not
<bioterror> having that module
<bioterror> lemme do find /
<ed> thank you :)
<ed> i have searched for two days
<bioterror> takes a while
<bioterror> lots of IBM thinkpads uses eepro100
<ed> which kernel are you running?
<bioterror> 2.6.37-11-generic
<bioterror> I'm running 11.04
<ed> oh
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I dont have that on my arch either
<bioterror> it must be using something
<bioterror> FATAL: Error inserting eepro (/lib/modules/2.6.37-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/eepro.ko): Operation not permitted
<bioterror> you can try "sudo modprobe eepro"
<ed> have tried. it does not help. to different driver. in blacklist i have seen e100 is replacing eepro100
<ed> but sudo modprobe e100 did not help to
<bioterror> where I could get one eepro100 machine :D
<ed> :D
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> !
<ed> you can be my guest :)
<bioterror> My wife has [    1.385859] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k6-NAPI
<bioterror> :(
<ed> good pc
<bioterror> it's Stinkpad T40
<bioterror> T40p to be exact
<ed> look like eepro100 is disappeared in recent ubuntu builds. in ubuntu 8.04 it was
<bioterror> I'm still wondering this :D
<ed> :)
<bioterror> you really dont see that NIC in your "lspci" listing?
<ed> in lspci i see nic
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> and if you way "ifconfig"
<bioterror> do you see it too?
<ed> no
<bioterror> say
<ed> no any eth0
<bioterror> what does lspci prompt?
<ed> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100 (rev 09)
<ed> have typed manually
<bioterror> so
<bioterror> it is found
<ed> i am even have tried to remov eepro100 from blacklist and put e100 in blacklist
<bioterror> can you say ifconfig eth0 up
<bioterror> with sudo, ofcourse
<ed> i am very sorry, my laptop is at home now, and i am at work. i can do that only after 4 hours. But ifconfig did not show eth0 even after sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> what's your timezone?
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> lv
<ed> UTC+3
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> I think Riga is in same as Helsinki
<ed> yes
<ed> exactly
<bioterror> I'm around 20oo at computer
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> as I'm telling bedtime story to my daughter :D
<bioterror> and then I can irc and wait till she dropsout
<ed> :D lol
<ed> ok i will be there at 20oo
<ed> thank you for your time
<bioterror> oh, it's a date! ;D
<ed> lol :D virtual
<JoeMaverickSett> O_O
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, you can be the third wheel if you like ;)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: ah, no. thank you! :P
<bioterror> w00t
<ed> what do you use to remotely connect to lubuntu (graphically)
<ed> ?
<bioterror> I dont
<bioterror> I might sometimes use ssh -X
<ed> ok
<bioterror> if I need a graphical thingie from my desktop to laptop
<bioterror> but rarely
<ed> i see
<bioterror> but I can suggest to use VNC
<ed> what you think about TeamViewer
<ed> which on of all VNC variants do you suggest?
<bioterror> hmmm, I havent used much of them
<bioterror> I used with my Mac
<ed> ok
<bioterror> but I rather ssh in
<ed> yeah, it difficult for me without graphic, coz i am MS certified IT professional :D
<bioterror> hahaha, you know how to press "Next"
<ed> perfectly :D
<ed> but i am mostly exchange and lync engineer and admin, so most job is to do through powershell
<bioterror> powershell is nice
<bioterror> best thing that has happened to windows since umm... they got rid of reboot after changing screen resolution
<bioterror> but hey
<ed> i like it too
<ed> lol :D
<bioterror> can you say dmesg -i eth
<bioterror> on that armada computer
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> jsut a moment
<ed> i will try, after 3 hours
<bioterror> I remembered wrong, you have to grep dmesg, there's no nice - thingies
<bioterror> dmesg |grep eth
<bioterror> that's what I want
<ed> ok, i will do that and will report to you :)
<bioterror> hi gilir
<gilir> hi bioterror
<bioterror> okay, I'm off from work
<bioterror> well check your hardware later ed as we planned
<bioterror> I tried to google but hard to say
<ed> ok, thank you
<ed> bioterror, ifconfig eth0 up says no such device
<ed> bioterror, dmesg | grep eth returns nothing
<mmaksimov> Hi. In the window list applet, when a window gets "highlighted" (e.g. pidgin dialog window gets another message when minimized) the window's representation starts blinking. Unfortunately, it does not stop after the window gets focus. Is there anything that can be done to avoid this?
<bioterror> ed, seems that you're really missing the device
<bioterror> even tho you can see it from the lspci
<ed> bioterror, http://paste.pro/390278
<bioterror> [    3.470800] e100 0000:00:09.0: (unregistered net_device): EEPROM corrupted
<bioterror> that doesnt sound good
<ed> i don't know how to fix
<bioterror> that sounds like the NIC is broken
<ed> but under win no problems
<bioterror> sudo bash -c ‘echo “options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1″ >> /etc/modprobe.d/options’
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> then sudo update-initramfs -u
<bioterror> and reboot
<ed> ok
 * bioterror is waiting for results
<ed> yupeee
<bioterror> did it work?
<ed> bioterror, you superman
<ed> thank you
<ed> works
<bioterror> JoeMaverickSett, you see! YOU SEE! ;D
<ed> :D
<bioterror> ed, take that one up for later use, as you might need it when upgrading kernel
<ed> ok thank you
<ed> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: show off again, eh? :D
<bioterror> np, have a nice weekend and enjoy your journey with lubuntu 10.10 ;)
<bioterror> I've earned my ginger ales
<ed> :)
<bioterror> grabbed 4 cans from store on my way home, as it's friday
<szczur> ed http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19186&lang=eng&wapkw=%28ibautil%29
<szczur> this helped me with similar problem with ethernet in Compaq Deskpro EN
<szczur> please read readme before using it
<ed> ok, thank you szczur
<szczur> i had to do bootutil -defcfg
<szczur> this should rewrite the eeprom and save new checksum
<szczur> i hope this will work
<ed> szczur, i have seen today PXE for my laptop i can flash it if it helps
<szczur> use this tool to restore default config
<szczur> it should work
<ed> bootutil?
<szczur> yup
<szczur> it was called ibautil earlier
<szczur> now it is collection of programs in one binary
<ed> szczur, but what to do with your link?
<szczur> you have download on the right side
<szczur> unpack this file, create bootable cd with these files, reboot and use bootutil
<ed> oh
<ed> now i get, thank you
<szczur> please read readme, so you will know how to use it
<ed> ok
<ed> szczur, you helped me too, thank you. However i used Compaq PXE flash image. It has ibautil.
<ed> thank you
<szczur> ibautil, or bootutil, no difference
<szczur> glad i could help you
<szczur> ^^
<ed> :D i am very happy now
<Krasus> hi all
<Yorvyk> hi Krasus how's it going
<Krasus> hey how to get rid of dropbox installed by script ? I can get it out by using apt-get remove  and in synaptic it is removed :< but when i use top in terminal i see that dropbox is working and when the system starts it is the same thing "drobox started"
<Krasus> hi Yorvyk ;)
<Yorvyk> have to restarted since you 'removed' it?
<Krasus> ok the dropbox is on
<Krasus> ok we will see how it will be after the restart
<Krasus> hey Yorvyk what is the cmd to shutdown the pc after certain amunt of time? i used shutdown 10 (e.g) but after 10 minutes it went to recovery mode ;o
<Yorvyk> Krasus, that should shut down after 10 mins
<Krasus> yea but after that I get a blue screen
<Krasus> saying thats the recovery mode
<Krasus> and I can for example access grub ;p
<bioterror> :o
<Yorvyk> Hmm, drops to the command line here too.
<Krasus> but I see in man that I need
<Krasus> to add -P
<Krasus> mode
<Krasus> ;o
<Krasus> ok I will give a try
<Krasus> ok the mode -P  worked :)
<Krasus> but still have this problem with dropbox :< it is in top but it is not in tray:<
<Krasus> when I use that script it show out in tray
<Krasus> anyone got a idea how to get rid of dropbox and install it again ?
<Yorvyk> try apt-get purge dropbox*
<Krasus> one down but it is still in top
<Krasus> i will check after restart
<bioterror> but isnt ubuntuone the thing we should promote?-)
<Krasus> :< dropbox is still in the top :<
<Krasus> nah
<Krasus> bioterror maybe you have some idea :p
<Yorvyk> Ubuntu One only works with ubuntu based distros
<bioterror> Yorvyk, they have their visions
<bioterror> http://www.geek.com/articles/news/ubuntu-one-cloud-storage-coming-to-windows-20100125/
<Yorvyk> but no fedora or BSD
<bioterror> who uses old crunky bsd or something that has to do with RPM's ;)
<bioterror> I'm with Stallman
<Yorvyk> no idea :)
<bioterror> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10054253-92.html the title says it all
<Krasus> I have imortal dropbox ;>
<bioterror> when you put your stuff into cloud, you dont own it anymore
<BeckySanderlin`x> ?
<BeckySanderlin`x> even if I copyright it beforehand?
<bioterror> even if you what so ever
<Yorvyk> Krasus, what does top say is running
<Krasus> wait I think I fixed it
<Krasus> now restart and we will see
<Krasus> ;o
<bioterror> http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/14/stallman-cloud-computing-careless-computing/
<Krasus> ok no way ;p
<Krasus> and now I have "dropbox.py" in thrash and I can delete it
<Yorvyk> Krasus, you may have to kill dropbox before you can uninstall it
<Krasus> but I can uninstall it
<Krasus> it is not in the synaptic not in apt-get but appear when the system go up
<Krasus> and appear when you use top :)
<Krasus> and now I have dropbox.py in trash
<Krasus> that I can t delete
<Krasus> ok I don t know what is wrong but I can t get root priviladges in terminal ;/
<Yorvyk> Krasus,  goto /etc/init.d/ and dropbox from there
<Yorvyk> Krasus, is this the Polish remix you're using
<Krasus> yea
<Yorvyk> Do you think there may be some odd with it?
<Krasus> I don t know ;/
<Krasus> ok I m in etc/init.d
<Krasus> and there is dropbox file
<Krasus> should I delete it ?
<bioterror> gsus
<bioterror> sudo /etc/init.d/dropbox stop
<Krasus> terminal "stopping dropbox" ;p
<bioterror> and if you have installed dropbox from apt
<bioterror> now you can say "sudo apt-get purge dropbox"
<Krasus> there is not such ;) I instaled it from the script
<Krasus> no*
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> happy rm -rf'ng ;D
<Krasus> :< what ? ?
<Krasus> ok now I am doomed :<
<bioterror> what's wrong with the dropbox provided by the repositories?
<Yorvyk> It requires Nautilus
<Krasus> yesterday someone told me that it is not working
<bioterror> no it does not
<Krasus> and that I should install it from script and now I can get rid off it ;p
<Krasus> yea now I know bioterror
<Krasus> ;p
<Krasus> so anyone will help me fix this ?:<
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install dropbox --no-install-recommends
<Krasus> just like that ?
<bioterror> it will not install recommended packages like nautilus
<Krasus> so should I use it now ?
<bioterror> you should remove the files you installed with the script first
<Krasus> yea and that s the problem;/
<bioterror> I hate when people suggests to install software not using dpkg
<bioterror> I would call a time for a slap for that one
<Krasus> sry ;/
<bioterror> as you see, there's a huge problem to get rid of the stuff that's installed now
<Krasus> and I still got a dropbox.py file in the trash that I can get rid off
<Krasus> bioterror and if I would send you the script it will help?
 * Yorvyk apologises for causing Krasus problems :(
<bioterror> can I see the package
<Krasus> Yorvyk no problem :) I will try to fix it
<Krasus> http://pastebin.com/XjjKxhAP
<Krasus> bioterror it was this script
<bioterror> what a slow server they have at dropbox
<Krasus> bioterror did you saw that script?
<bioterror> oh no
<bioterror> ls
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> it doesnt install anything
<bioterror> you still have that .dropbox folder
<bioterror> .dropbox-dist
<Krasus> hmm
<Krasus> yea
<bioterror> so it's not spread all over your system
<bioterror> so yeah, you can try to install that dropbox from the apt-get
<Krasus> i got in ~ .dropbox and .dropbox-dist
<Krasus> and normal dropbox folder in ~
<Krasus> and /etc/init.d/dropbox
<Krasus> so bioterror should I just use that apt-get that u said ? I want to fix that ;o
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it will overwrite those init.d stuff
<Krasus> it could not filnd the dropbox
<bioterror> is your partner repository enabled?
<Krasus> yes
<bioterror> well, I've got in natty
<mmaksimov> Hi. What are the correct parameters to (re-)start lxpanel with the lubuntu look and feel? the default "lxpanel" is too ugly IMO
<bioterror> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<Krasus> bioterror where can I check if my partner repository are enabled?
<mmaksimov> ** (lxpanel:10889): WARNING **: Config files are not found.
<mmaksimov> bioterror, doesn't work
<bioterror> Krasus, from the synaptic
<bioterror> mmaksimov, works for me
<bioterror> I "killall lxpanel" and then "lxpanel --profile Lubuntu&"
<mmaksimov> bioterror, my mistake, missed the capitalization of "L" in lubuntu. It works, thanks a lot.
<bioterror> yeah ;D
<mmaksimov> Another question. How can I change the key combo that switches keyboard layouts?
<Krasus> bioterror how can i show you may repos?
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> mmaksimov, Option "XkbOptions" "grp:caps_toggle"
<mmaksimov> bioterror, option where? and will an x-option affect tty settings also?
<bioterror> mmaksimov, for the xorg.conf
<mmaksimov> bioterror, will it affect the text-only tty available via Ctrl-Alt-Fn?
<bioterror> what?
<mmaksimov> Krasus, try 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'?
<bioterror> I really dont know another way to map that key than
<mmaksimov> bioterror, thanks anyway, having it fixed just for X is much better than nothing :)
<Krasus> bioterror http://www.wklej.org/id/452414/
<bioterror> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<Krasus> need to add it?
<Krasus> sry that I am asking about everything ;/
<bioterror> you can remove the # if there's that line
<bioterror> or you can add it if it's missing
<bioterror> your choice
<bioterror> or you can use synaptic
<Krasus> still the same the package is missing
<bioterror> did you apt-get update in the middle?
<Krasus> ye
<bioterror> then it's coming for the 11.04, I assume
<bioterror> Package: dropbox
<bioterror> Priority: extra
<bioterror> Section: multiverse/net
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> enable your multiverse repositories
<Krasus> so
<Krasus> delete #
<Krasus> ?
<Krasus> in my sources list ?
<bioterror> da
<Krasus> bioterror you will have a big beer in Poland ;p
<bioterror> did you now find it from the repository?
<Krasus> I used sources list
<Krasus> but still package not found
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> and you did sudo apt-get update
<bioterror> ?
<Krasus> yea
<bioterror> hmmm
<Krasus> and it is enabled in synaptic to use multiverse repositories
<bioterror> seems to work
<bioterror> i installed it on my lubuntu 11.04
<bioterror> and I ssh -X to my laptop
<bioterror> and it asks do I have an account
<Krasus> that s my sources.list now
<Krasus> http://www.wklej.org/id/452436/
<bioterror> hey
<bioterror> replace those "natty partner"
<bioterror> with maverick partner ;)
<Krasus> hmm
<bioterror> as you're not using natty
<Krasus> but I use 10.10
<Krasus> not 11.04
<bioterror> yes and 11.04 is Natty
<bioterror> 10.10 is Maverick
<Krasus>  W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ maverick/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you have it now twice
<Krasus>  /o\
<bioterror> lines 9 and 20
<Krasus> ok it was  repaired by apt-get update
<Krasus> still can filnd ;p
<Krasus> can t
<bioterror> yeah, sorry
<bioterror> you have it on natty
<Krasus>  /o
<Krasus>  /o\
<bioterror> is that your only computer?-)
<Krasus> no;p
<bioterror> is that how important computer?
<Krasus> very ;p
<Krasus> becouse I use it in school
<bioterror> I was suggesting to upgrade to natty :D
<Krasus> noooo
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> (I use natty on my work laptop ;)
<Krasus> but bioterror can I just dowload the dropbox package
<Krasus> and use those mode on it ?
<bioterror> well technically yes
<Krasus> but I don t know how to use
<bioterror> I checked from the packages.ubuntu.copm
<Krasus> i got "nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb"
<bioterror> dont do it ;D
<bioterror> that's wrong
<bioterror> becouse it will be integration to nautilus
<bioterror> and guess what
<bioterror> you're using nautilus
<Krasus> ok my head is going to blow ;p
<Krasus> I just want to fix it and get it working;p
<bioterror> dropbox_1.0.10-1_i386.deb
<bioterror> that's the file you want
<Krasus> I hope google know where can I found it
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> wget http://ftp.nsysu.edu.tw/Linux/Ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/d/dropbox/dropbox_1.0.10-1_i386.deb
<bioterror> sudo dpkg -i dropbox_1.0.10-1_i386.deb
<Krasus> ok bioterror installed
<Krasus> but still when I click on dropbox in tray
<Krasus> or click in chromium to open the folder where the file is dowloaded
<Krasus> it opens it in chromium tab
<Krasus> ;o
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> and type dropbox
<bioterror> and press enter
<Krasus> I got dropbox in tray
<Krasus> but when I click on it
<Krasus> it opens the folder in chromium tab
<Krasus> not in the window :)
<Krasus> same goes when i try to open the folder where chromium has dowloaded a file
<bioterror> what happens when you execute that dropbox?
<Krasus> noting but I think that is why I opened dropbox form lxde menu :)
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> you got it running?
<Krasus> and now it s nice to have dropbox in right bottom of screen
<Krasus> yea
<bioterror> nice
<Krasus> but when I click "open dropbox folder"
<bioterror> if you have added stuff before this to your desktop regarding dropbox, remove them
<Krasus> it opens it in chromium tab
<bioterror> haha
<Krasus> that s not funny ;p
<Krasus> I hope dropbox icon will not vanish when I reset my netbook
<Krasus> but btw my netbook never worked so fast and sexy ;p
<Krasus> ok I will try to reset
<bioterror> I've got no idea how that dropbox works and what it uses
<Krasus> and see if the dropbox appear
<Krasus> \o/
<bioterror> as I'm not a user of dropbox
<Krasus> don t worry
<bioterror> but seems like we managed to get you one after all
<Krasus> ;)
<Krasus> so you got a beer in Poland;p
<bioterror> hope I find myself from poland someday
<Krasus> You from?
<bioterror> .fi
<Krasus> :) i wish I could visit it
<Krasus> ok be right back just reset the netbook
<Krasus> bioterror :D
<Krasus> after the restart dropbox didn t appear in the tray ;p
<Krasus> but it is in the top;p
<Krasus> but when I for example delete a file
<Krasus> in dropbox folder the top shows that dropbox is getting more cpu
<Krasus> so he must work but he don t show it ;p
<Krasus> so bioterror a big THX for you for all your help :)
<bioterror> Krasus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499046
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
<bioterror> jau
<bioterror> what's in your mind this time, stlsaint
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> seems like I've been onfire tonight :D
<stlsaint> bioterror: how pathetic i am because i have this awesome server and now clue what to do with it lol
<bioterror> you can run rtorrent and seed lubuntu :D
<stlsaint> bioterror: thats not a bad idea
 * stlsaint nods
<bioterror> :D
<Krasus> bioterror I am reading this topic but not everythings is understandable for me
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> ahaha
<bioterror> yeah, I'm a little tired
<Krasus> bioterror can you halp me this last time today?
<Krasus> ;p
<Krasus> help*
<bioterror> !ask | Krasus
<ubot5> Krasus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krasus> So i readed the topic and now I am in xdg-open file and now if I understand it in the end of this file I need to replace "open_generic" with pcmanfm
<Krasus> ?
<Krasus> sudo leafpad /usr/bin/xdg-open
<Krasus>     generic)
<Krasus>     open_generic "$url"
<Krasus> this to pcmanfm?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> i'm going to try it out :d
<bioterror> yes, works
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> when you use chromium and you download something
<Krasus> it works?
<bioterror> and you click "show in folder"
<Krasus> yea yea
<bioterror> it usually shows you that folders content in chromium
<bioterror> now it shows it in pcmanfm
<bioterror> great thing, hope it will be added to default installation
<Krasus> ok in my netbook it didn t work out
<bioterror> did you restart your chromium
<Krasus> yea
<Krasus> nothing happend when I pressed "open in folder'
<bioterror> your netbook uses lubuntu?
<Krasus> yea
<bioterror> you didnt misstype pcmanfm?-)
<Krasus> no and when I changed it back to onen_generic
<Krasus> now when I press open in folder nothing happens
<Krasus> same with pcmanfm
<Krasus> ok now when I want to open some link form xchat by pressing open in browser
<Krasus> it is not working
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you have something broken
<bioterror> menu -> preferences - preferred applications
<bioterror> >
<Krasus> chormium browser
<Krasus> maybe I will restart ?
<Krasus> and see what s going to happen?
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> yeah, I've got no problems
<Krasus> ?
<bioterror> you might try it out
<bioterror> but I'm about to go to bed
<bioterror> as it's 01:35
<Krasus> ok
<bioterror> kids gets up around 7am
<Krasus> thx for everyting
<Krasus> :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> give it a reboot
<bioterror> I think it might fix it like in windows
<Krasus> ok same thing
<Krasus> nothing changed
<bioterror>  line 517/524 (98%)
<bioterror> you edited the thing on line 517?
<Krasus> I don t know how to count lines;o
<bioterror> if you use nano
<bioterror> ctrl+c tells you the line
<Krasus> leafpad
<bioterror> it's in the end of the file
<Krasus> sudo leafpad /usr/bin/xdg-open
<Krasus>     generic)
<Krasus>     open_generic "$url"
<Krasus>     ;;
<Krasus>     *)
<Krasus>     exit_failure_operation_impossible "no method available for opening '$url'"
<Krasus>     ;;
<Krasus> esac
<Krasus> this?
<bioterror> yes
<Krasus> "open_generic "$url""
<bioterror> after ;; should be empty space
<Krasus> this line
<Krasus> so delete " *)
<Krasus>     exit_failure_operation_impossible "no method available for opening '$url'"
<Krasus>     ;;
<Krasus> esac"
<Krasus> ?
<bioterror> whaaat
<Krasus> so after ;;
<Krasus> i should delete
<Krasus> all?
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551649/
<bioterror> that's my
<Krasus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551650/
<Krasus> that s mine
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you can compare them
<bioterror> you have sudo leafpad in there
<Krasus> ok nvm
<Krasus> I don t know how to fix it
<bioterror> you got it working?
<Krasus> no
<Krasus> :<
<bioterror> you removed the line from your file?
<bioterror> which had that sudo
<Krasus> ?
<Krasus> np
<Krasus> no
<bioterror> line 493 in your file
<Krasus> ok
<Krasus> I will give a try
<Krasus> you are great
<Krasus> \o/
<Krasus> it is working
<bioterror> yeah, I think that will effect on dropbox too
<Krasus> now I need you send a cup of coffe
<bioterror> not so sure
<Krasus> :<
<Krasus> sry for keeping you up at night
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> my own mistake :D
<Krasus> with dropbox it s funny thing
<Krasus> becouse i don t have it in tray
<bioterror> well
<Krasus> but it s working
<bioterror> hahaha
<Krasus> I put a file in dropbox
<Krasus> folder
<Krasus> and It is dowloded by the second computer
<Krasus> but I don t mind not having the icon in the panel :)
<Krasus> it s not a big deal
<Krasus> thx bioterror for everything
<bioterror> I get the icon
<bioterror> when it asks if I have an account or should I create one
<Krasus> yea at first I got a icon 2 ;p
<Krasus> but after the reset
<Krasus> it s not there
<bioterror> mystical thin that is
<Krasus> :)
<Krasus> like whole my netbook
<Krasus> :D
<Krasus> ok
<Krasus> :)
<Krasus> again big ThX
<bioterror> np
<Krasus> tell your kids that they have the smartest dad in Europe;)
<Krasus> good night
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> the funniest thing about kids is that they think theyr parents are their idols
<bioterror> until they reach teenage years
<Krasus> and I hope that will never change for you ;p
<bioterror> and they will shame us
#lubuntu 2011-01-08
<Krasus> nooo
<Krasus> ;p
<bioterror> but if you want to chat with lubunteers
<bioterror> about anything, you're free to join #lubuntu-offtopic
<Krasus> yea I know offtopic:)
<bioterror> :D
<Krasus> are u there ?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<Krasus> ok :)
<Krasus> so I will join next time
<Krasus> and now good night :)
<bioterror> okies, laters
<semitones> will lubuntu be official by april?
<stlsaint> semitones: no telling
<Bookman> How do I create a usb bootable stick with an .iso image file?
<semitones> does lubuntu have system> admininstration> startup disk creator?
<Bookman> That is what I was looking for.  I installed it, but cannot find it.
<Bookman> Never mind....found it!!!
<Bookman> Ah, but it does not let me select a downloaded .iso file that I have on my desktop
<semitones> i wish i could help -- but I don't have lubuntu installed at the moment...
<semitones> on ubuntu you can choose the iso file
<semitones> http://i.imgur.com/jT4FU.png
<semitones> is what i see
<Bookman> Yes, here I cannot.
<Bookman> Hmm.
<Bookman> I hit 'other' and select the image but it does not show up in the list
<head_victim> Is that in Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<Bookman> Lubuntu
<head_victim> Ok just installing it so I can have a look for you
<head_victim> What program did you install? usb-creator ?
<Bookman> I believe that is what it was called
<head_victim> So where does it install to, I can't find it on the menu's either
<Bookman> Preferences
<head_victim> ah you installed the -gtk one I guess
<Bookman> Preferences>Startup DisckCreator
<Bookman> yes
<head_victim> Ok now I'm with you sorry. I've used it heaps before but not under lubuntu
<Bookman> No problem.  I've used it under ubuntu and it worked.
<head_victim> Ok I can select any iso
<Bookman> hmm
<head_victim> I'm not certain but a common problem is the lack of gvfs-backend package you might have a look at if you haven't already
<head_victim> Explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/#Network File Browsing with PCManFM
<Bookman> Is there anything else that will do it?
<Bookman> Without a ton of background work?
<head_victim> so do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<Bookman> yes
<head_victim> So when you hit "other" it just doesn't do anything?
<Bookman> Yes, file selector window opens, I navigate to the .iso I want is.  I select that .iso.  It does not show up in the source window.
<Bookman> the file selector window closes though
<head_victim> I'm sorry I can't reproduce that at all. I was hoping to get to the same spot as you do so I could help but mine is just working
<Bookman> Must be something wrong with my install
<head_victim> The mailing list might be more useful for you though, https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop has the email address and signup details
<Bookman> I will try to completely remove it and reinstall it.
<Bookman> If that doesn't work, I'll boot into Ubuntu and get the work done there.
<head_victim> Ok mate, sorry I couldn't help
<Bookman> Nope, same fault....something must be wrong with my machine here....or my install of Lubuntu is not working correctly
<Bookman> No other software can do this same thing????
<head_victim> I'm sure there's heaps but that's the only one I've ever used
<head_victim> You could try to load it from cli and see if it throws any errors you can debug
<Bookman> what is the actual program name?
<Bookman> that is actually a good idea and I should have already thought of that
<head_victim> usb-creator-gtk I think
<Bookman> nope, no error
<Bookman> It just does not select the file that I select
<Bookman> It does have two selected by default that are in my downloads directory.  They are both lubuntu .isos
<Bookman> did you try with a non lubuntu .iso file?
<head_victim> Yeah I used the Ubuntu 64 bit alternate
<Bookman> Ok, then that is not it.
<head_victim> Try running as sudo?
<Bookman> Good idea, but no.
<Bookman> Same thing
<Bookman> But, it did not pre-select the lubuntu .iso files in the downloads directory
<head_victim> Sorry mate I'm running out of ideas :/;
<Bookman> No problemo.....I'll try under Ubuntu and see what happens!
<Bookman> Thanks for trying though.
<head_victim> You're welcome
<Bookman> head_victim, nope, does not work under Ubuntu either.
<head_victim> Bookman: that is really weird.
<head_victim> I'm sorry but I'm organising myself to head off to work though.
<head_victim> Might be a file browser type issue? I'm not really sure
<Bookman> No problem.  Have a great day!
<head_victim> Or might be a problem with the one ISO
<Bookman> Yeah, I'm trying another iso
<Bookman> no matter what I try it does not work
<Bookman> My son has a windows 7 machine, let's see if that will get the job done
<Umino948> hi
<Umino948> anyone there ?
<Bookman> Yes
<Umino948> i have a question ... may be a noobish one ...
<Umino948> is it ok ?
<Bookman> yup
<Umino948> how "easy" is it to use lubuntu when you are a total noob ... is it as easy as the original ubuntu or ar there differences?
<Bookman> Pretty easy and help is right here.
<Umino948> the thing is ... i want to give a friend a computer ... some old pentium III running at 1000mhz and 512 mb of RAM
<Umino948> i like ubuntu because its easy to use but i'm a bit concerned about the system being not powerfull enough ...
<Umino948> searching the web i heard that lubuntu is more resource efficient
<Bookman> I should work.  I have a similar system here and it works just fine
<Umino948> ok ... and it is about as easy to install new stuff via the built in packet manager ?
<Bookman> On another note, the Startup Disk Creator definately does not work.
<Bookman> Umino948, yup, no issues on my end
<Bookman> Worked just great!
<Umino948> what does it do ? buld an emergency disk ?
<Umino948> *buil
<Umino948> i'm trying to install it on a virtual machine to test it but it looks like it doesnt work ...
<Bookman> Umino948, what does not work?
<Umino948> well nothing ... a black screen is all i get ...
<Bookman> ok, under a vm you get a black screen?
<Umino948> i'm using virtualbox 4.0.0 on a windows 7 host
<Umino948> yes ... the vm "screen" stays black right after booting the CD image
<Bookman> Ok, 64 bit windows 7 and 64 bit lubuntu?
<Umino948> nope ... 32bit ...
<Bookman> 32 bit windows 7 and 32 bit lubuntu?
<Umino948> i guess... got the iso frum lubuntu.net ... doesnt say anything if its 32 or 64 bit ...
<Umino948> filename just says lubuntu-10.10.iso
<Bookman> Well, under Windows 7 I do not have experience, sorry about that.
<Bookman> I'm trying Windows 7 to solve my USB creation problems at the moment
<Umino948> i'll try it on real hardware ... be right back ...
<Umino948> ok .. seems like it just doesnt like the VM ...
<Umino948> on my old athlon @ 1200mhz with 386mb RAM the disk starts fine
<Bookman> Should work on your minimal hardware (my dream machine when I was 20!)
<Umino948> how old are you now ?
<Bookman> ?
<Bookman> 150 years Linux time
<Umino948> i mean ... because you said that "minimal hardware was your dream machine when you were 20 ... so i guess you are older now
<Bookman> Yes....I started with a TRS-80 COCO
<Umino948> WTF is that ?
<Bookman> There you go
<Bookman> Tandy
<Bookman> Radio Shack
<phillw> Umino948 you have an invite
<Umino948> good old motorola 68xx CPU
<Umino948> haha ... right dragon ..
<Bookman> there you go!!!!
<wolfpack> I am facing some problem lately while configuring pidgin for IRC chat
<wolfpack> I  am getting this error ------"Unable to connect: Access denied: HTTP proxy server forbids port 6667 tunneling"....In my college we need to pass through proxy to connect to internetnet
<hajour> AndrewLee, can you help wolfpack ?
<hajour> wolfpack> I am facing some problem lately while configuring pidgin for IRC chat
<hajour> <wolfpack> I  am getting this error ------"Unable to connect: Access denied: HTTP proxy server forbids port 6667 tunneling"....In my college we need to pass through proxy to connect to internetnet
<bioterror> :D
<hajour> great
<hajour> bioterror, ^
<bioterror> ircing is denied in that place
<bioterror> such is life
<bioterror> I suggest to think about buying a shell acount and irc from there, if that place allows ssh connections
<bioterror> which is allowed in many places
<hajour> wolfpack, ^
<bioterror> I suggest to try ssh'ng to some where
<bioterror> before making any decissions
<no--name> how do I add stuff to the LXDE menu?
<no--name> The sort of START menu thingy.
<bioterror> geee
<bioterror> what I shame we cant answer to question in 3 mins
<bioterror> tbqh we should have a proper wiki for these kind of things in lubuntu
<bioterror> how to add stuff to menu
<bioterror> cp /usr/share/applications/bmon.desktop /usr/share/applications/new.desktop
<bioterror> and tell to edit to a proper one
<bioterror> Yorvyk, what do you think
<Yorvyk> bioterror: I'm writing some stuff at the moment to add to the wiki,  I've been noting the questions that keep occuring.
<bioterror> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ this is really... just a "documentation"
<Yorvyk> That's the problem through out Linux.  There is documentation but, it is scattered all over or intended for developers, or out of date.
<bioterror> yes, that's not helping random joiners
<bioterror> everything is explained to through out and one with the ADHD cant read that much information
<bioterror> too
<bioterror> he needs an example right now and what all those lines means
<Yorvyk> That's why the man pages aren't of use to newbies; no examples
<Yorvyk> The clock settings highlight another problem; it tells you to see the man page to alter it, when what's really needed is a simple GUI with a couple of standard settings to choose from.
<edster_> anyone using pidgin on lubuntu 10.10? i'm getting segmentation fault
<bioterror> edster_, have you loaded any plugins_
<edster_> no it's just a fresh install
<bioterror> weird
<edster_> i'm trying to update to 2.79 now.. see if that helps.. default install was on 2.73
<bioterror> oh great
<bioterror> I got update which askd if I would like to set key to change keyboard layout
<bioterror> I chose not to add that key
<bioterror> and now Ive got american keyboard layout instead if finnish/swedish
<edster_> oh.. that happened during the update? didn't ask me that.. weird.
<bioterror> well, Im running natty
<bioterror> :D
<edster_> oh.. how is that btw
<bioterror> but still
<edster_> using lxde?
<bioterror> yeah
<edster_> stable enough for everyday use?
<bioterror> depends, if you can live things like these and you can solve problems like these
<edster_> so probably not. :)
<edster_> darn.. segfault with 2.7.9
<bioterror> you have something broken
<edster_> it's default installation.. unless there's something funny wiht my hardware and lubuntu..
<bioterror> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Backtrace
<bioterror> do a backtrace
<bioterror> and post to launchpad your bug
<edster_> ya.. i think i'll do that..
<edster_> btw.. do u know if smb is integrated into pcman
<bioterror> ability to browser window shares
<edster_> ya
<bioterror> or you want to share something_
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<bioterror> and restart pcmanfm
<edster_> read/write to winshare
<edster_> let me try that
<bioterror> I'm not satisfied with this now that I have to setxkbmap
<edster_> what is that
<bioterror> had to make xorg.conf and add keyboard lines
<bioterror> öÖÄöä, works like a charm
<edster_> hey. my gdb and pidgin both froze
<edster_> while i'm trying to do a backtrace
<edster_> dont know what the deal is with that
<bioterror> edster_, I suggest to run memtest86+
<edster_> oh.. u think it's a hardware memory issue
<bioterror> edster_, worth of checking, not normal
 * JLuc just installed dropbox and added it to the autostart - great !
<Yorvyk> JLuc: You realise that makes you our Dropbox expert and anybody with problems will directed to you :P
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> Yorvyk, we made yesterday a working installation ;)
<bioterror> Yorvyk, using dpkg :D
<bioterror> but I didnt think it needs to be autorun
<JLuc> ok when i'm here !
<Yorvyk> bioterror: all the Dropbox installs I've done produce a .desktop file in Autostart
<JLuc> i had to add a line in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<JLuc> as i had done previously with skype
<JLuc> but here the line refers to the absolute path of the appl, /home/me/.dropbox-dist/dropboxd
<JLuc> well...
<JLuc> next work : provide a way to send reduced photographs with thunderbird without having to use gimp previously...
<JLuc> you know how ?
<JLuc> well...
<bioterror> imagemagick
<JLuc> see later
<bioterror> ofcourse
<JLuc> ok i will try
<bioterror> convert is okay
<bioterror> but I think it will change the origina
<bioterror> original
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> mogrify is the one that changes "original" file
<bioterror> and convert does it without touching the original
<bioterror> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<JLuc> i would like to get a right click interface
<JLuc> with a "send reduced image" option on image files
<bioterror> yeah and I would like to date miss universumn, but well, you know, things just doesnt happen ;)
<JLuc> in the file manager
<JLuc> ah
<bioterror> imagemagicks convert is closest thing that you get
<JLuc> ok
<JLuc> :-(
<JLuc> thanx anyway
<kosaidpo_> hello guys
<kosaidpo_> idk why when i try to install something it suggest to me  a hole bucnh of other packages and its not cool at all anynoe kno how to avoid this ??
<kosaidpo_> here http://pastebin.com/mgnmNZTJ so much packages to install when i asked to install only 4
<bioterror> how about reading the man page of apt-get
<bioterror> there's a section which says:
<bioterror>        --no-install-recommends
<bioterror>            Do not consider recommended packages as a dependency for
<bioterror>            installing. Configuration Item: APT::Install-Recommends.
<kosaidpo_> bioterror: okies thanks
<kosaidpo_> bioterror: btw is there any dictionnary ican use offline ??
<kosaidpo_> i mean an dicotionnary app ;]
<bioterror> I dunno
<bioterror> I use "dict"
<kosaidpo_> but u have to be connected to the net ??
<kosaidpo_> me iwant one that can work offline : O
<bioterror> well, I'm 24/7 connected to intahnetz, unless my ISP messes things up
<kosaidpo_> haha i can see
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo_:  It's kanagram that brings in all those files, being a KDE app it needs the libraries.
<kosaidpo_> Yorvyk: thanks ;]
<kosaidpo_> ill see how kde tend to be heavy tho
<JLuc> miss universum is my everyday neighbour so i'm used to it and would miss it
<bioterror> :D
<JLuc> i will check on geckozone
<Yorvyk> kosaidpo_: what do you mean by dictionary
<bioterror> Yorvyk, something like "dict" I assume
<kosaidpo_> to find definition of words and can be used offline  ( not translating  )
<Yorvyk> I think bioterror is right and there isn't one
<kosaidpo_> :P and this dicts cant use it offline ??
<JLuc> before and without reducing images...
<JLuc> is there a way to get "send file by mail" on right clicking a document icon in the file manager or desktop ?
<Yorvyk> JLuc: cunning programming :p
<bioterror> you should suggest that one to pcman ;D
<JLuc> I need a dict too... or a slang dict maybe ?
<JLuc> Marked by or given to artful subtlety and deceptiveness.
<JLuc> 2. Executed with or exhibiting ingenuity.
<JLuc> 3. Delicately pleasing; pretty or cute: a cunning pet.$
<bioterror> yeah, one urban dictionary application is welcome and one for querying encyclopedia dramatica :D
<JLuc> it should be 2.
<JLuc> then, 1 too !
<JLuc> is it the same with ubuntu and other distros ?
<kosaidpo_> JLuc: stardict i jst install ed it
<kosaidpo_> its offline
<JLuc> non c'était une blaque le dico : je comprenais pas 'cunning' ;-)
<JLuc> ubuntu seems to have "send to" option
<JLuc> and "send to trash" aswell
<JLuc> so its specific to lubuntu
<bioterror> those are in nautilus
<bioterror> lubunt uses pcmanfm
<Yorvyk> Once you start adding features things get bigger and slower
<edster_> Yorvyk: Agree. Just look at xubuntu now.
<bioterror> shell :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDddd
<bioterror> UNION
<bioterror> DINOCO
<bioterror> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<bioterror> ohop
<bioterror> wrong window
<bioterror> if I type /clear, you wont see those lines
<bioterror> ou yeah
<JLuc> i have installed nautilus
<bioterror> my condolences
<JLuc> there is 'send to trash' but not 'send by mail' in its icons right clic
<frogballs> when 1010 expires, is that also when the next lts comes out?
<ChrisDruif> Hai everyone
<ChrisDruif> Someone went through the trouble to update the Using the Terminal page, but didn't update the stylesheet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Cradam> hi im thinking of getting lubuntu and was wondering whether any1 know's the reccomended system specs for it
<Cradam> or how much quicker it is compared to xubuntu
<phillw> Cradam: have read of the topic :)
<phillw> Cradam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/#System requirements
<Cradam> ur a bit l8 but i might try it im going to be using puppy linux
<umino> hi everyone
<umino> phillw are you there ?
<umino> anyone else ?
<Mark76> I'm here
<bioterror> umino, remove icedtea6, remove openjdk*
<bioterror> and install sun-java6-jre,-bin,-fonts,-plugin
<bioterror> those opensource java thingies does not work with propietary java
<umino> ah ok
<bioterror> besure to remove all those icedtea6 and openjdk
<bioterror> and default-jre
<bioterror> and then install sun-java6-jre,-bin-....
<umino> i'm going to remove all java stuff i installed so far
<umino> and then i need the sun-jave-JRE
<bioterror> sun-java6-
<bioterror> use tab key to complete
<bioterror> makes your life easier
<umino> ^_^
<bioterror> if you use terminal
<umino> ok ... synaptic doesnt show me anything so i guess i need the terminal first
<bioterror> ey
<bioterror> hey!
<bioterror> one thing
<bioterror> in synaptic
<bioterror> enable partner repository
<bioterror> you need as the propietary java is located in it
<umino> BRB
<umino> i'm back
<umino> ok .. how do i get synaptic to install the other packages ... like the original sun java
<bioterror> did you enable that partner repository?
<umino> how ?
<bioterror> jsettings repositories
<bioterror> settings > repositories
<bioterror> put checkmark on all boxes ":D"
<bioterror> except source code
<umino> i have main, universe, restricted and multiverse checked
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> Other Software
<bioterror> you have there third
<bioterror> Canonical Partners
<umino> right under cdrom ?
<bioterror> other software is that tab
<bioterror> yeah some where there
<bioterror> you got it?
<umino> ok i check that
<umino> and then ?
<bioterror> close synaptic and let it load the library
<umino> its loading
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> after that
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-plugin
<bioterror> and restart your browser and head to the site http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<umino> and there it is .. sun-java6-jre is in the list now
<umino> copied that in the terminal and its doing something
<umino> console is faster if you know what you want ^_^
<bioterror> sure it is
<bioterror> you dont have to move mouse all the time and clicketi click click
<umino> yeah ... but for a linux noob like me kinda confusing sometimes
<umino> ok ... i have a screen in the console that tells me something about a license agreement ???
<bioterror> ok
<umino> enter doesnt work
<bioterror> you have to accept that EULA
<bioterror> use tab key
<bioterror> to navigate
<umino> oh damn ... forgot about that way to navigate ...
<umino> :-)
<bioterror> umino, do you have windows shares in your home lan
<umino> lots ... this box i'm sitting on is the ONLY one running linux
<bioterror> umino, sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<umino> and then ? can i share files over the network with my windose machines ?
<bioterror> well, atleast you can connect to window shares ;)
<umino> cool
<umino> ok .. done
<umino> and now just start chromium and see if it works ... or is there something else to do
<umino> ?
<bioterror> Sat22:40 <bioterror> and restart your browser and head to the site http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<umino> jep ... works ...
<umino> thanx a lot
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> hope you enjoy your lubuntu
<umino> well ... basically it's one more try on linux out of curiousity
<umino> but with ubuntu i'm already more comfortable than other linux dirstos i tried over the years
<umino> the only thing is that running ubuntu on some old 1ghz machine with less than 512mb RAM is a pain in the arse
<bioterror> lubuntu aint the easiest choise, but lightest
<umino> yep ...
<bioterror> umino, running anything with under 512MB is pain in the
<umino> youre right ...
<bioterror> my lubuntu uses 465MB RAM atm. and I'm IRCing with ssh and using chromium with ~10 tabs
<umino> wow
<umino> the thing is ... i have a lot of OOOOOLLLD boxes standing around ...
<umino> i don'T need them any more ..
<bioterror> if those are older than P4, recycle
<umino> yeah ... like ... a couple of P III and Athlon (pre-XP) machines
<bioterror> first athlons came around '99 if I rememer right
<umino> something like that ... right
<bioterror> I rememer attending some AMD happenings
<umino> the point is ... this week i met a girl who doesn't even have a computer at all ...
<umino> but wants one but has not much money either .. so just buying a new one isn'T an option
<umino> i can'T give away my core2 duo because i need that one ... but anyway i want to give her a computer ...
<bioterror> grab some RAM from all machines, put it in one
<bioterror> and install lubuntu
<umino> see .. thats what i have in mind ...
<umino> now i have an athlon @1200 mhz with 2x256mb RAM (there simply weren't more slots on the mainboard)
<umino> and some Pentium III @ 1ghz with about the same specs
<bioterror> 1.4GHz PIII can compete with P4 1.8GHz
<umino> and now i wanted to test out if lubuntu can make a usable computer out of these old farts ...
<umino> ubuntu is too "heavy"
<umino> ok .. gotta go ... dinners ready ...
<bioterror> laters
<umino> thanx for the help ... see you soon
<xiaoy> how to set key combination in lxde?
<xiaoy> i would ike to use a key combo to minimize windows
<xiaoy> *like
<bioterror> xiaoy, hmmmm
<bioterror> that's easy
<xiaoy> bioterror, o/
<bioterror> edit lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> there's a section
<bioterror> <!-- Keybindings for windows -->
<bioterror>   <keybind key="A-F3">
<bioterror>       <action name="Iconify"/>
<bioterror>     </keybind>
<bioterror> or what ever you want
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> that minimizes the active one
<bioterror> but it's close :D
<xiaoy> bioterror, tkz so i just to edit that xml file. Coll, thanks a lot :)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> .config/lxde/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> I'm not on my lubuntu machine, so I cant say it exactly
<bioterror> but that's how you do it with Openbox
<bioterror> technically you can launch that application which is located in lxpanel
<bioterror> I think that can be done also with conky :P
<bioterror>   <action name="ToggleShowDesktop"/>
<bioterror> that's the action you're after
<bioterror> xiaoy, any progress? :D
<xiaoy> bioterror, how do i specify Alt + x in in key= ?
<xiaoy> i need Alt plus 'x' charachter
<xiaoy> bioterror, is like "A-x" ?
<lxg> hi. i have newly installed lubuntu, and chose to have an encrypted home. but it is not auto-mounted on login
<lxg> instead i can "overmount" the home manually
<lxg> i know from ubuntu 9.10 that it went automatically
<lxg> is there a way to get this behaviour with the current lubuntu?
<lxg> and: is this specific to lubuntu, or is this the same in ubuntu, too?
#lubuntu 2011-01-09
<Neosano> Hello guys, finally installed lubuntu on my main PC! Yay :) Any good cursor that suits lubuntu style?
<Neosano> I don't like this black one :o
<Neosano> ehh..
<UBuxuBU> did lubuntu leave out the "search" feature in synaptic?
<UBuxuBU> my search bar is ubusable wheni am in my lubuntu vm
<UBuxuBU> unusable*
<JoeMaverickSett> UBuxuBU: if you want it here is how; http://joemavericksett.wordpress.com/2010/11/03/quick-search-box-on-lubuntu/
<UBuxuBU> ty
<UBuxuBU> but why is it not working
<JoeMaverickSett> UBuxuBU: what is not working? you mean on default?
<UBuxuBU> is that all part of being lightweight
<UBuxuBU> why do i have to do the installs to make it work
<UBuxuBU> why di i have to fix it on a freash install
<UBuxuBU> did the lubuntu team disable it to be lightweight
<UBuxuBU> oh well thanks JoeMaverickSett
<JoeMaverickSett> UBuxuBU: no problem. i think it was disabled because of taking up resources, but i'm not entirely sure though.
<JoeMaverickSett> UBuxuBU: i'll ask someone like phill when they wake up/are around. :)
<UBuxuBU> i just wanted to make sure my install wasnt corrupt
<bioterror> apt-get-xapian uses lots of diskspace
<bioterror> and as lubuntu is targetted for the lowend computer, you dont want to waste ~1GB of harddrive for the apt-library on your computer
<bioterror> I'm the one to blame on this
<bioterror> as I took this one to mailing list once
<bioterror> if I remember right
<bioterror> or did I
<bioterror> I think I did
<bioterror> well, you dont need that anyways as you have apt-cache
<UBuxuBU> no wonder they call u bioterror
<bioterror> yeah, I tend to fart alot
<bioterror> might be becouse of my lactose intolerance
<bioterror> I really had a shattered memory of this thingie
<hblount> hi. sorry im noob, can anyone tell me how to install gz file? i want to install true combat elite game
<bioterror> how about extracting that file and check the README -file
<hblount> i cant extract. at least not with right click menu option :P
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> tar zxvf fooo.tar.gz
<bioterror> z means you have gunzip file too
<hblount> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<hblount> tar: Child returned status 1
<hblount> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<bioterror> would you like to share the whole name of the file with us
<hblount> ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<bioterror> gunzip ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<hblount> gzip: ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: not in gzip format
<JoeMaverickSett> *note* are you in the directory where the .gz file is? :)
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> chmod +x ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<bioterror> ./ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz
<hblount> yes im in the direcotry
<hblount> cool there we go
<hblount> crap
<hblount> No write permission to /usr/local/games
<pip__> is there a way to access error logs when a kernel panic has forced me to shutdown & then restart my machine?
<pip__> maybe with live cd?
<Mark76> No idea pip
<pip__> nor me
<pip__> :)
<Mark76> Nor anyone else by the looks of it
<pip__> haha, it was worth a shot.........
<Mark76> I suppose
<pip__> Now & then I do get a list of 'stuff' but mainly just a lock up with sum pretty flashing lights
<Mark76> I don't even know where the error logs are kept
<Mark76> Come to think of it, I don't even know what a kernel panic looks like
<pip__> like a lock up with some flashing lights...........
<Mark76> On the monitor?
<pip__> caps lock & num lock for me & 1 other
<pip__> dunno what thaat 1 is tho
<Mark76> Scroll Lock
<pip__> eerrrr, dunno the one that flashes when my box is doing stuff
<Mark76> What kind of a box is it?
<pip__> laptop, pretty old
<Mark76> Sounds like the hard drive to me
<pip__> h'mmmmmmmmm it has got a few bad sectors
<Mark76> What OS?
<Mark76> I don't think Linux does sectors
<pip__> lubuntu natty
<Mark76> How odd
<pip__> started with the 2.6.37-xx kernels
<Mark76> Have you got it partitioned?
<pip__> yeah, mint 10 also on there
<pip__> it also happens on an old desktop at my place
<Mark76> Hmm
<pip__> (I'm at my folks now)
<Mark76> Ah right
<Mark76> The laptop is your travel computer?
<pip__> nah, I just leave it at my folks 'cos my dad told me NEVER to touch his machine
<pip__> God rest his soul
<pip__> but thats a long story haha
<Mark76> I see
<Mark76> Sunday. Blah
<pip__> haha........ indeed
<pip__> hows the stock pot?
<pip__> time to eat.  back soon
<Mark76> K
<pip__> well, that's me for now guys, catch y'all later
<bioterror> Hallo
<bioterror> I have something to share with you
<bioterror> ATTENTION!
<bioterror> http://ietherpad.com/IbFVN4F0Rt I made a little FAQ & Answers listing that anyone can edit. I hope others will contribute to this too
<penguin_> anybody know the password or how to set one for the default "penguin" user on lubuntu virtualbox?
<bioterror> no idea about virtualboxes
<bioterror> but it should act like a real OS?
<bioterror> so adduser
<penguin_> I found it, happypenguin.tw ...
<xiaoy> bioterror, o/
<xiaoy> how to add an application launcher on the lxde pannel?
<xiaoy> how to add a application launcher on lxde pannel?
<ChrisDruif> Here :P
<ChrisDruif> What's wrong :P
<arkanabar> I've installed the Gnome Sound recorder, but on launch it says my sound settings are invalid, and I need to run "Sound Preferences" under the System Preferences menu.  what do I need to do?
<arkanabar> specifically, what should I get/run to fix my audio capture settings?
<ChrisDruif> Sorry, I don't know. But seeing it doesn't work atm, it might be worth to just try different settings? Seeing you can't "break" anything?
<arkanabar> I don't seem to have any app to modify audio capture settings.  Could you suggest one?
<ChrisDruif> Isn't Sound Preferences in System Preferences?
<arkanabar> not for me.  can you look at the properties of the link and tell me the executable it invokes?
<ChrisDruif> Link? :S
<arkanabar> menu entry.  right-click the menu entry, and select "properties" from the context menu
<ChrisDruif> I'm not running Lubuntu atm....brb, gonna install it on VM :D
<arkanabar> heck, do it in GNOME!!  the app will work, I just need to know its name so I can invoke it
<ChrisDruif> It's just called Sound in Gnome (System>Preferences>Sound)
#lubuntu 2012-01-02
<Bunie> Hey guys :D
<Bunie> my lubuntu wont hibernate?
<Bunie> i click hibernate but when i power back on it just restarts as normal
<MrChrisDruif> Bunie; how much swap did you allocate?
<Bunie> MrChrisDruif: I let it handle itself :S
<Bunie> how do i check
<MrChrisDruif> (P.S. I've yet to make a machine properly hibernate with Ubuntu)
<MrChrisDruif> You've got that disk utility right?
 * MrChrisDruif not on Lubuntu atm
<jrgifford> MrChrisDruif: i've always had my machines properly hiberate. :P
<Bunie> Ah =/ Hibernation is a LITTLE important to me, but lubuntu boots pretty fast so its not that impoortant i guess
<Bunie> gparted, you mean?
<MrChrisDruif> Well then jrgifford, I'll let you do the talking then ^_^
<jrgifford> Bunie: run 'cat /proc/swaps'
<jrgifford> MrChrisDruif: it's always worked out of the box for me, never had to mess with it. :P
<Bunie> Shows one partition
<jrgifford> how big?
<MrChrisDruif> It USED to work back at Ubuntu 9.10 or something like that
<Bunie> 3396604
<jrgifford> so 3.3GB
<jrgifford> how much ram do you have?
<Bunie> used 0 :P lols
<Bunie> 4GB
<MrChrisDruif> I've got 5858300
<Bunie> ahh
<Bunie> i see lols
<MrChrisDruif> (Might as well try to get it working on my machine as well ^_^ )
<Bunie> if i can use gparted to increase the size of swap past my ram, it should work?
<MrChrisDruif> I've also got 4GB
<jrgifford> don't try to increase the SWAP size while you're running lubuntu
<Bunie> jrgifford: Can i unmount swap and do it?
<MrChrisDruif> Bunie; You'd have to use the LiveCD or LiveUSB to decrease your / partition
<Bunie> or should i use a  liveusb
<Bunie> kays
<MrChrisDruif> Assuming that you've used your entire drive ^_^
<jrgifford> rule of thumb for swap space is to have 2X your ram.
<jrgifford> so because i have 4GB of ram, i have a 8GB swap partition.
<Bunie> well thatd be nice
<Bunie> but im gonna go for 1.5
<Bunie> due to like
<Bunie> my hdd only being 20GB or somethin
<MrChrisDruif> jrgifford; I've got 5858300 of swap and 4GB of RAM
<jrgifford> fair enough in that case.
<Bunie> besides, thats only important if you ever end up utilizing ur swap
<MrChrisDruif> *Should* about 1,5 right?
<jrgifford> MrChrisDruif: that's not bad. you have more swap than ram - that's what really really really really matters.
<Bunie> i've got enough ram that i doubt ill ever need it
<Bunie> by 1.5 i ment 1.5x my ram, like 6GB
<jrgifford> yeah, 1.5x your ram is fine.
<MrChrisDruif> Same here Bunie , but still I'd like a working hibernation ^_^
<Bunie> i think you only need more when ur using swap + hybernation
<Bunie> with 4GB of ram i doubt ull use any swap using lubuntu Lols
<Bunie> but i dunno ;D im new here
<Bunie> depends what you do i guess.
<jrgifford> i rarely use any swap with my normal ubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> With about 30 tabs in chromium I'm using 0.3% of swap atm
<Bunie> Chromium has always been a ram hog for me D;
<Bunie> ppl say FFox hogs ram but
<Bunie> Chromium runs like 20 processes for 2 tabs lolol
<jrgifford> i'm using 12MB of my 8GB of swap, but then again i'm not compiling anything atm. i normally am compiling a few things, running a web server or two, or something like that.
<Bunie> mkay so
<Bunie> it says
<Bunie> 34GB ext4, 3.24GB extended
<Bunie> with a branch under it that says 3.24GB Unknown
<Bunie> with a red "!"
<jrgifford> can you take a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com? what you're describing isn't making much sense.
<Bunie> quickest way to do that?
<Bunie> im an l/ubuntu/linux noob
<Bunie> cant print screen and paste in paint D; Lols
<jrgifford> print screen button
<jrgifford> and it'll ask you to save it somewhere
<jrgifford> do that, and then upload to imgur. :)
<Bunie> and if it doesnt ask?
<Bunie> im running the live disk, btw.
<jrgifford> it'll ask.
<Bunie> its not >>
<jrgifford> odd...
<Bunie> ohhh
<Bunie> its auto saving
<Bunie> to  home/ubuntu
<jrgifford> oohhh... forgot it did that.
<Bunie-Lubuntu> So i can copy and paste the link :P
<jrgifford> yup.
<Bunie-Lubuntu> http://postimage.org/image/d5r4l4kdt/
<jrgifford> what happens if you roll your mouse over the red ! ?
<Bunie> nothin
<Bunie> right click and going to information
<Bunie> say sstuff
<Bunie> "unable to detect file system"
<jrgifford> ohh.... thats normal, since it's swap space which isn't a normal file system
<Bunie> :P
<Bunie> ks
<Bunie> But then
<Bunie> how do i enlarge a FS
<Bunie> that it doesnt know about?
<jrgifford> you need to shrink /dev/sda1
<jrgifford> and then enlarge /dev/sda2, and then enlarge /dev/sda5
<jrgifford> but before you do anything make sure you have a backup
<Bunie> im only like an hour into my install
<Bunie> i wont lose much
<jrgifford> then it's "ok" then.
<MrChrisDruif> jrgifford; lubuntu != ubuntu. Lubuntu uses scrot which auto-saves to ~/
<Bunie> should i shrink it on the left side or the right?
<MrChrisDruif> On what side it the other?
<Bunie> the screenshot i sent shows a square on the right side of my main partition
<MrChrisDruif> Shrink it on that side, otherwise you also need to move it
<Bunie> but shows some "yellowish" area on the left?
 * MrChrisDruif looking
<Bunie> maybe the yellowish is showing how much ive used?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> And besides, on the right side is already sda2 && sda5
<Bunie> "Moving a partition might cause your operating system to fail to boot"?
<MrChrisDruif> Are you moving it?
<MrChrisDruif> I only said resizing on the right ;-)
<Bunie> yeh thats what i tried to resize
<Bunie> but the right partition has to be moved left
<Bunie> or streached left*
<Bunie> and then i've got another problem
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, it'll shrink and then move to the left I think?
<MrChrisDruif> jrgifford; ^
<Bunie> i need jrgifford to come back lols
<jrgifford> sorry.
<jrgifford> was grabbing some more tea really quick.
<MrChrisDruif> Keep your head with it jrgifford ^_^
<Bunie-Lubuntu> im gonna upload you another image just because im lost.
<Bunie-Lubuntu> it wont let me increase the size of the unknown partition
<MrChrisDruif> Bunie-Lubuntu; because it's nested inside the extended partition
<MrChrisDruif> Did you try enlarging it first?
<jrgifford> i think you can't do it that way
<Bunie-Lubuntu> http://postimage.org/image/5hslnv0i3/
<Bunie> wait
<Bunie> nvm yeh
<MrChrisDruif> Bunie; why don't you just delete the unknown partition?
<jrgifford> Bunie: right-click /dev/sda5
<jrgifford> MrChrisDruif: that causes problems with lubuntus swap setup
<jrgifford> might make him unable to boot.
<Bunie> right click it and do what?
<jrgifford> right click and select resize/move
<Bunie> it's grey'd out
<Bunie> wich makes since to me, it cant manage an unknown filesystem can it?
<Bunie> Sense*
<MrChrisDruif> jrgifford; doesn't the boot sequence look for swap every boot?
<jrgifford> MrChrisDruif: not sure... let me look really quick.
<MrChrisDruif> As long as a partition is marked as swap it'll act like it I think
<Bunie> so yeh what if i delete extended and create one big linux-swap?
<jrgifford> Bunie: yes.
<Bunie> the fact that its "unknown" might be why hibernations not working, and why i was uisng 0MB of swap
<jrgifford> it's safe to do that.
 * MrChrisDruif thinks so
<jrgifford> according to the swapFAQ. - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<Bunie> the OS may not be using it at all
<Bunie> so just erase SDA5
<Bunie> and create a linux-swap partition?
<jrgifford> yes.
<MrChrisDruif> jrgifford; maybe also delete sd2? At least the extended part?
<MrChrisDruif> Just a normal partition..
<Bunie> yeh i could use a real partition
<Bunie> then again, not sure it would make any difference?
<jrgifford> yeah, since you don't really need the logical partition...
<Bunie> i guess i can do that D;
<Bunie> there
<Bunie> i did the math to make my ext4 partition exactly 32GB, the rest went to swap :D
<Bunie> now lets hope it boots D;
<jrgifford> Bunie: apply those changes first.
<Bunie> i did
<jrgifford> ok, good. :)
<Bunie> i hate how live disks need to "unload" on shutdown
<Bunie> when theyre read only, why not just power off Lols
<jrgifford> well, they aren't always read only
<jrgifford> sometimes they are USB sticks, and those aren't always read only.
<Bunie> yeah i know
<Bunie> i've used a persistant usb before, pretty amazing stuff.
<Bunie> Kay so
<Bunie> how to test swap? :P
<jrgifford> hibernate it. then you'll know for sure.
<Bunie> nope
<Bunie> lol
<Bunie> no hibernate option
<jrgifford> look at the "Making the SWAP partition work for hibernate" section here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<Bunie> wait i figured something out i think
<Bunie> hibernates back
<jrgifford> oh cool!
<Bunie> went into gparted, right clicked it, and selected "swapon"
<Bunie> rebooting, lets see if it works! :D
<Bunie> doesnt look like it so far ><
<Bunie> nope
<Bunie> and sda2 once again says "unknown" now.
<Bunie> no longer linux-swap
<Bunie> APARENTLY, latest lubuntu broke hibernation
<Bunie> and attempting to, destroys swap partition?
<jrgifford> i'm now way out of my depth with this. :(
<Bunie> dunno. my guess is lubuntu hibernation is broken
<MrChrisDruif> Would care to report it on launchpad?
<Bunie> Whats a launch pad? D;
<MrChrisDruif> A launchpad page is where projects are managed
<Bunie> It's not automatically mounting my new swap partition ._.
<MrChrisDruif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<Bunie> I could be wrong, im a linux noobie :P
<Bunie> i think ill wait on reporting a bug
<Bunie> tho, hibernation causing a linux-swap partition to become "unknown" is pretty buggy. hm D;
<MrChrisDruif> If you'd like to report it, the team would be very thankful
<Bunie> Oh! oh! One thing that does bother me slightly
<Bunie> the clock says 19:50, i want it to use AM/PM instead?
<MrChrisDruif> RMB doesn't do it?
<MrChrisDruif> Right Mouse Button*
<Bunie> it lets me go to digital clock settings
<Bunie> where it says format %r
<Bunie> ohh
<Bunie> i figured it out
<Bunie> :D
<Bunie> yey
<MrChrisDruif> Cool
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, got a bit distracted
<Bunie> also it looks like it was encrypting my swap or somethin
<Bunie> i've got the swap file to mount on boot :3
<Bunie> testing hibernation
<Bunie> nope ._.  dont think it worked
<Bunie> nope, but swap isnt broken :3 progress!
<jrgifford> yay for progress!
<Bunie> kay
<Bunie> grub_cmdline_linux=" "
<Bunie> >:3
<Bunie> im gonna break it i know it D; Lols
<iceroot> btw, great logon-screen for lightdm :)
<MrChrisDruif> The LXDM?
<iceroot> lightdm on 12.04
<iceroot> dont know if it is also for lxdm on 11.10
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, lightdm on 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> Didn't know or remember you ran 12.04
<Bunie> time to see if i broked it :3
<iceroot> 11.10 is not fun for hunting bugs, there are not enough of them :)
<Bunie> iceroot: hibernation. k go.
<Bunie> :P
<iceroot> hibernation is always the hell on GNU/Linux
<MrChrisDruif> iceroot; +1
<iceroot> long ago i gave up on that topic
<Bunie> moment of truths
<Bunie> did i get it working?! :3
<Bunie> yesh!
<Bunie> i has hibernation and you don't, MrChrisDruif! -does a jig-
<Bunie> ♥
<MrChrisDruif> =(
<Bunie> i did it in like, 5 minutes, and im a windows nub :3 you should give it a shot
 * MrChrisDruif hasn't tried hibernate in a while, not even after changing the swap size ^_^
<iceroot> Bunie: depending very strong on the hardware
<Bunie> i went in and changed grub and did something with initram or something, something i read on a swapfaq page
<iceroot> trust me, hibneration is even more hell then owning apple-products
<Bunie> iceroot: But the "bug" wasnt hibneration not working, per-say
<Bunie> it was attempting to hibernate corrupted the swap partition
<iceroot> ah ok
<Bunie> was gonna report it but id have to make an acc, etc, meh. :P
<iceroot> Bunie: please always reports bugs
<iceroot> !bug | Bunie
<ubot5> Bunie: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> Bunie: so the next person will hopefully not run in that issue
<Bunie> but yeh if you install lubuntu 11.10 and try to hibernate, your linux-swap partition says "Unknown"
<MrChrisDruif> Bugs Bunie ^_^ Sounds like Bugs Bunny =P
<Bunie> :P
<iceroot> Bunie: i would suggest you setup an account on launchpad, create a bug, descripe the issue and the workaround
<iceroot> only with something like that it is possible to make ubuntu better
<Bunie> no idea how to report a bug, im on the launchpad pasge
<iceroot> Bunie: open a terminal and type "ubuntu-bug lxde"
<iceroot> Bunie: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Bunie> Im having a problem that i didnt have with Ubuntu
<Bunie> Accessing windows networks
<Bunie> in ubuntu, it required me to know my user password even though the directories didnt require passwords, but it worked
<Bunie> Lubuntu i cant access them at all =/
<Bunie> lol installing an i386 package on x64 =/
<Bunie> just stops mid install
<Bunie> oh wells
<jrgifford> Bunie: i install i386 packages on my 64 all the time. . .
<jrgifford> whats the error?
<Bunie> o error
<Bunie> Processing triggersd for man-db ...
<Bunie> then stops
<jrgifford> as in it pauses?
<Bunie> no
<Bunie> as i in i can type again
<Bunie> etc.
<jrgifford> sounds like it's done then.
<Bunie> You'd think that, but its no where to be found =/
<Bunie> that or im fckn blind
<Bunie> nvm :3
<jrgifford> try installing it again, it should tell you if it's complete or not
<Bunie> how well does firefox run on wine in comparison to the native linux one?
<Bunie> also how do i get a diff cursor? This feels like my apple notebook from the 90's
<Bunie> nobody can help me access Windows networks?
<MrChrisDruif> samba?
<MrChrisDruif> !samba
<ubot5> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Bunie> it works in Ubuntu
<Bunie> but not Lubuntu
 * MrChrisDruif can't test, haven't got any Windows at all
<MrChrisDruif> ..in my network
<Bunie> i tried ubuntu last night
<Bunie> could easily access my window pc's shared files
<MrChrisDruif> !samba | Bunie
<ubot5> Bunie: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Bunie> wait im having some luck with it now =o
<Bunie> X:\gams
<Bunie> oops
<Bunie> ment to type that elsewhere
<Bunie> D;
<Bunie> how do i create a shortcut to my Home on my desktop?
<Bunie> and how would i make what windows refers to as Batch files?
<MrChrisDruif> Lxshortcut I think..
<Bunie> also just out of curiosity, what happens if i use the package manager to say, install Gnome?
<MrChrisDruif> Bunie; Here's our FAQ area. I hope you'll find answers there as I'm off to bed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Bunie> Sleep tight :3
<MrChrisDruif> Well, it'll install Gnome ^_^
<Bunie> will i be able to use it?
<Bunie> or select it from the login screen?
<MrChrisDruif> And at log in you'll be able to choose which session you'd like to run
<Bunie> that sounds neat~
<Bunie> i may check it out for fun. learning experience and what-not
<Bunie> have a good night :3
<MrChrisDruif> You too
<Bunie> Darn, nearly 700MB of space XD
<MrChrisDruif> Bunie; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_can_I_create_a_shortcut_on_the_Desktop
<Bunie> Thanks, your a nice guy :3
<MrChrisDruif> But you'll need to toy with that, as it's only about apps
<MrChrisDruif> You'd probably need to have some terminal command to start the app with the proper settings
<Bunie> OH ONE QUIC KEASY QUESTION
<Bunie> ive seen some commands have "&" at the end
<Bunie> why? :p
<MrChrisDruif> It should let them run in their own process, aka let them run without making your Terminal unusable
<Bunie> oh, epic.
<Bunie> This general "Gnome" package
<Bunie> its not unity right?
<Bunie> XD
<MrChrisDruif> I heard you can close the terminal with Ctrl+D without killing the process
<Bunie> thanks for the info
<Bunie> sorry for keeping you :3
<MrChrisDruif> Well, Gnome != Unity, but Unity == Gnome
<Bunie> well yeh :P
<Bunie> but im not gonna log into gnome
<Bunie> and see unity
<Bunie> right?
<MrChrisDruif> But you mean the gnome package I think?
<Bunie> yeh
<Bunie> just "Gnome" is all i selected to install
<MrChrisDruif> Where?
<Bunie> synaptic package manager
 * MrChrisDruif usually installs with terminal ^_^
<Bunie> same thing yes?
<Bunie> dont they come from the same repos?
<Bunie> like, package manager uses apt-get?
<Bunie> idk :P so much to learn
<Bunie> i feel kinda dumb
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, but with the terminal you'll get the specific technical name ^_^
<Bunie> going with Lubuntu
<Bunie> and then installing gnome
<Bunie> lxdm? gdm?
<Bunie> oh
<Bunie> gnome and lx
<Bunie> i get it ;D nvm
<Bunie> OH
<Bunie> these packages
<Bunie> they delete after install, right?
<Bunie> i dont have 5000 packages idle on my hdd?
<MrChrisDruif> lxdm and gdm are the Desktop Managers of LXDE && Gnome respectively
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, LightDM is very nice to the eyes ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> And does practically the same
<Bunie> whats LightDM?
<Bunie> something i can install?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<Bunie> ill check it out after gnome is done taking up 1GB of my space for nothin :P
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, which Gnome do you want to try? The new and improved Gnome 3 with Gnome Shell or the old Gnome2?
<Bunie> i always like new
<Bunie> :P
<Bunie> how well will these multiple dm things work with each other?
<Bunie> like if i have stuff on my lx desktop, will it be on my gdm desktop?
<MrChrisDruif> You only use one
<Bunie> they all use /home so.. theyll all have the same stuff yes?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, it's just a different session
<Bunie> what about CTRL+ALT+F1
<Bunie> etc.
<Bunie> how do i start x on those?
<Bunie> i thought it was "start x"
<Bunie> but aparently it isnt
<Bunie> or can X only run once?
<MrChrisDruif> So for instance: if you have Chromium set up to open the same tabs as when you close, you'll get the same on either session
<MrChrisDruif> Does are the tty's
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not sure what they do
<Bunie> they allow you to log onto multiple users and stuff
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know
<MrChrisDruif> I only got one user on this computer && network
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<iceroot> Bunie: you can run multiple instances of X
<Bunie> its neat tho, its like you can run multiple pc's at once almost :P
<Bunie> lols
<iceroot> Bunie: normally used on a setup with 2 monitors where each monitor is running an own instance of x
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, to view what options you've got with that lxshortcut (or other terminal command) use the -h or --help option
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow Bunie
<Bunie> "startx -- :1"
<MrChrisDruif> I'll be back tomorrow and maybe iceroot can help you a bit further
<Bunie> :p lols iceroot? help the likes of me? Psh
<Bunie> Lols anyway gnite :D
<Bunie> running X Multiple times doesnt work right. i wish it did, that'd be awesome :3 pointless, but awesome.
<Bunie> What is OpenBox?
<Bunie_> Hi guys :D
<bkm> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" <- i see this a lot. specific case is making a gnuplot plot. happy 2012!
<iceroot> need some help from a lubuntu-package-maintainer, would be great if someone can contact me. topic is the buildprocess of the latest lxde packages from the git-repo as a debian-package
<iceroot> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3468291&group_id=180858&atid=894869 and http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3468292&group_id=180858&atid=894869 specially the second bug i cant fix and wanted to know if this method/git-repo is the correct one
<iceroot> or maybe there is a another way to have the latest version on ubuntu without compiling it with make, so i still have a clean system, managed by dpkg
<head_victim> iceroot: I don't think they're online at the moment, the best way to get on to them when they're not here is either raising bugs on launchpad (if appropriate) or contacting them on the mailing list.
<iceroot> head_victim: sounds like a good idea, i will create a bug on the issue about a documentation how to provide better testing-results in lubuntu
<iceroot> i think we need a standard-solution on how to handle upstreambugs, because lxde-team will always ask (does it happen on the latest version)
<head_victim> iceroot: without upstream there is no Lubuntu so communication and testing is important :)
<head_victim> Sorry I'm not able to help much myself but if you raise the bug or jump on the mailing list I'm sure you'll get some assistance.
<DanielSenat> (laptop)My fan seems to work a lot more when I use external usb mouse and keyboard
<iceroot> head_victim: you are right about upstream and i am really interested working on the lubuntu/lxde project, so in the first two steps i requested a membership of lubuntu-team and also will create that bug :)
<iceroot> first step done :)
<]Spectre[> well done
<iceroot> phillw: thank you for that :)
<phillw> yw
<benoliver999> I'm having awful trouble getting the panel to work right. http://db.tt/29I88esN
<iceroot> benoliver999: its a bug
<benoliver999> Ah
<iceroot> benoliver999: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<benoliver999> Anyway to get the clock back?
<benoliver999> It comes and goes as it pleases.
<iceroot> ah you are talking about the clock, not the spaces in the panel
<benoliver999> Well, both.
<benoliver999> The spaces happen, as mentioned in the bug report, on a suspend/wake cycle.
<benoliver999> The clock... I have no idea what happened.
<benoliver999> Ah I got it back after a poke around.
<benoliver999> Thanks for the heads up about the bug
<iceroot> lubuntu 12.04 will get 18month sec-updates for lxde-related packages? everything else is following the normal lts-rules? or does lubuntu have less then 18month of support?
<gigirock> Do lubuntu install in 4gb ?
<iceroot> gigirock: yes
<gigirock> iceroot: it is a eeepc with ssd
<iceroot> gigirock: i am also running lubuntu on a eeepc
<iceroot> gigirock: my / is taking 5.1GB but i installed a lot of additional stuff
<iceroot> 4gb is enough for a lubuntu-installation
<gigirock> Allright i will try tonite is it possible via netinstall with unetbootin ?
<gigirock> I fear i have no cd device
<phillw> iceroot: IIRC, 12.04 is not an official LTS for Lubuntu, but it will receieve at leat
<phillw> least 18 months support
<phillw> the hope is we may have more people on dev / packaging by the time 14.04 is due.
<jrgifford> phillw is correct. 12.04 for Lubuntu is *not* an LTS>
<phillw> we're also hoping to throw some more stuff at 10.04 before it retires. It is matter of prioritising workload for the precious few devs
<bkm> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module" <- i see this a lot. Specific case is running gnuplot from the command line
<iceroot> phillw: thanks for the info about that, looking for a good solution for a big roleout (3000 clients) and updating every 18 month is a very nice thing. maybe backporting by hand is the only solution for me
<iceroot> is not
<iceroot> but if 14.04 maybe has an lts, i think using 12.04 and backporting the last 6 month by hand is ok
<iceroot> !flavor (something important missing)
<ubot5> iceroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> hö?
<iceroot> !flavor
<ubot5> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<phillw> iceroot: the kernel updates etc will still continuw, just lubuntu specific stuff will not.
<iceroot> phillw: yes, all the lxde packages are EOL then
<iceroot> any chances 12.04 lubuntu will be lts on a later point? mabye when the team is bigger? or is this 100% not possible?
<iceroot> i could do some backporting on patches, maybe i will open a topic about that on the mailing-list
<jrgifford> retroactively make it an LTS?
<iceroot> i would say, backporting sec-patches is a good start for lts
<iceroot> maybe not 5 years lts but 3 lts
<iceroot> or even 2 years to have always support untl 14.04
<]Spectre[> is incredible
<]Spectre[> I have a bug "inside of the lcd screen"  I was pushing him on the screen to kill him but I saw that he is behind the front protective plastic cover
<nothingspecial> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy, nothingspecial
<]Spectre[> hi guys
<]Spectre[> I'm looking for a GMail notifier for Lubuntu(so lxde) can you suggest something please ? thanks in advance
<Unit193> gm-notify might do the trick, but I haven't used it
<Unit193> Otherwise, apt-cache search gmail   should help you ;)
<MrChrisDruif> What? What was the problem?
<Unit193> Looking for a "GMail notifier for Lubuntu" so I pointed at gm-notify :P
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<]Spectre[> thanks Unit193
<]Spectre[> ciao MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao ]Spectre[
<]Spectre[> Hallo MrChrisDruif
<]Spectre[> MrCrhisDruif: hoe gaat het?
<]Spectre[> the tab ...
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: hoe gaat het ?
#lubuntu 2012-01-03
<mysteriousdarren> how do you change desktop background without right clicking and then going to change desktop background? I think someone was messing with my box now the background is blue and I can't change it at all
<Unit193> pcmanfm --set-wallpaper=<image file>  or  pcmanfm --wallpaper-mode=<mode>              Set mode of desktop wallpaper. <mode>=(color|stretch|fit|center|tile)
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: that was for me right? I am a little tired
<Unit193> Heh, yep
<Unit193> mysteriousdarren: Correct, all for you
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> Yeppers
<SpIdEr> hi, I have very small and ugly fonts in Libreoffice using Lubuntu, any idea?
<SpIdEr> I mean not in the document itself, but in the menus
<smile-weg> SpIdEr: no idea
<smile-weg> :(
<SpIdEr> hm :(
<SpIdEr> do you use libreoffice in lubuntu smile-weg ?
<smile-weg> i used LibreOffice in Lubuntu :)
<smile-weg> but i removed it :p
<smile-weg> to free up space ;)
<SpIdEr> ah :)
<smile-weg> Spider: try using the newest version of libreoffice :)
<smile-weg> or use abiword :)
<SpIdEr> I need to use libreoffice, and I installed it via synaptic.
<smile-weg> SpIdEr: install it from the LibreOffice-site :)
<smile-weg> the installation instructions aren't that difficult
<smile-weg> :)
<SpIdEr> on my other computer, which is has a former Ubuntu, just installed the Lubuntu desktop, it works fine with the same versions
<smile-weg> things may break :)
<SpIdEr> maybe it is a question of the theme, I will try it out when I am at home smile-weg  :)
<smile-weg> SpIdEr: what will you try out? installing LibreOffice manually? :)
<SpIdEr> nah, installing different themes of libreoffice, maybe it is just a quesetion of the theme smile-weg
<smile-weg> SpIdEr: ok ;)
<SpIdEr> I will report later then smile-weg  ;)
<smile-weg> ok :)
<]Spectre[> HI guys,can you help me ? I want that skype starts automatically after the login on lxde
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; there isn't an option somewhere in the menus of the program to do that?
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif:  I don't know
<MrChrisDruif> Did you check the Context menu of the little icon in the bar on the bottom?
<]Spectre[> checking
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif: are you talking about the skype icon ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> And otherwise in the options menu when you've launched it
<]Spectre[> there is just "start skype minimised on the sys tray"
<]Spectre[> but there isn't an option to start it at the boot of the lxde
<]Spectre[> :)
<]Spectre[> sorry,but I'm a newbie here
<smile4ever> ]Spectre[: i'll help you. :)
<]Spectre[> thanks smile4ever
<smile4ever> ]Spectre[: go to /usr/share/applications
<smile4ever> with your file manager :)
<]Spectre[> doing
<]Spectre[> done
<smile4ever> search and select skype :)
<]Spectre[> done
<smile4ever> right click => copy
<]Spectre[> done
<smile4ever> go to home/yourusername/.config/autostart
<smile4ever> right click => paste in a white area
<]Spectre[> I don't have .config/autostart
<smile4ever> make it :)
<]Spectre[> but is it a folder ? ok doing it
<smile4ever> yes, it's a folder
<]Spectre[> I have another question for you after
<]Spectre[> doing wait
<smile4ever> made the directory? :)
<smile4ever> @ ]Spectre[
<]Spectre[> yes,it already exist,it was hidden
<smile4ever> ok. :)
<]Spectre[> understand,perfect :)
<]Spectre[> thanks a lot
<]Spectre[> the second question:
<smile4ever> did you paste the skype file? ;)
<]Spectre[> yes
<smile4ever> ok, good :)
<smile4ever> sorry, one moment please
<]Spectre[> ok
<smile4ever> (2-3 mins)
<]Spectre[> ok
<MrChrisDruif> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<MrChrisDruif> ]Spectre[; .-folders are always hidden by default
<MrChrisDruif> Try Ctrl+H to show them
<]Spectre[> MrChrisDruif:  yes, did it
<MrChrisDruif> Also check out that link I just shared
<smile4ever> ]Spectre[: what's your second problem? :p
<]Spectre[> smile4ever: is just a question
<smile4ever> ]Spectre[: ok
<smile4ever> ask :)
<]Spectre[> smile4ever: how come some folders are with the dot ? like /.config/
<smile4ever> that's because there are settings stored in
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> kind of hidden folders by default
<]Spectre[> ah
<smile4ever> to not mess up users directorys. :)
<smile4ever> and to prevent unprotected system files from being deleted
<]Spectre[> perfect ,I see it :)
<smile4ever> when you don't know what you are doing :)
<smile4ever> I have to go, eat! :p
<]Spectre[> but is it a linux standard ?
<smile4ever> yes! :)
<]Spectre[> ciao smile4ever
<smile4ever> ciao :)
<smile4ever> bon appetit
<smile4ever> :)
<MrChrisDruif> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, hidden folder normally don't get deleted in the directory your in (sub-folder obviously do get deleted)
<MrChrisDruif> Eetse smile4ever
<]Spectre[> peerfect
<]Spectre[> restart
 * MrChrisDruif is cooking dinner
<smile4ever> ]Spectre[: working?
<smile4ever> MrChrisDruif: dank! :)
<]Spectre[> like a charm
<smile4ever> :)
<MrChrisDruif> smile4ever; I'd refer to the FAQ more often if I were you ^_^
<smile4ever> ]Spectre[: I try to help people :)
<MrChrisDruif> I think you mentioned the wrong person smile4ever ^_^
<smile4ever> yes, i think that too xD
<smile4ever> MrChrisDruif: i programmed for several hours :)
<smile4ever> my mind is filled now ;)
<MrChrisDruif> **** happens ^_^
<smile4ever> yeah. you mean shi* ? ;)
<smile4ever> brb :p
<smile4ever> hoi! :p
<grape_> is LXDE always going to be faster than other desktops? like if you have a super powerful machine can you get more speed out of a heavier desktop
<Gege71> hello
<Gege71> i can't auto mount CD, is there something i can do please
<smile4ever> grape_: i have a very powerfull pc running LXDE
<smile4ever> and it's a lot faster than KDE
<MrChrisDruif> grape_; of course
<grape_> so LXDE is always advantageous. you just sacrifice user friendliness or neat desktop layouts?
<smile4ever> I just want a clean and fast desktop. :)
<grape_> same here i am just wondering what i lose by chosing LXDE. it seems like just user friendliness, but i dont even know if that is the case if i bother to learn commands
<smile4ever> grape_: I think LXDE is very customisable, even without commands. But maybe you will need to do some things manually. But we can help you. There are already much options in the GUI. :)
<smile4ever> Anyone already installed Cinnamon from deb on AMD64? :)
<holstein> smile4ever: not yet, but i tried http://razor-qt.org/
<holstein> not 64bit though... just noticed that
<smile4ever> holstein: did you like razor qt? :)
<smile4ever> Because omgubuntu noted that it was eating up more ram than lxde
<holstein> its interesting... really polished.. i dont find it all that light though
<smile4ever> holstein: a new kde? (heavy but polished?) :)
<holstein> i think its more like window xp in feel, which is fine by me, when you are trying to move that xp user over
<smile4ever> holstein: i'm gonna try it tomorrow :) in a vm.
<holstein> smile4ever: not sure... i dont think its that heavy...
<smile4ever> holstein: not yet, but once features will be added maybe it becomes heavy :)
<holstein> hehe... LXDE is a nice balance
<holstein> lubuntu is as well... polished feel, but light
<smile4ever> like it ;)
<holstein> a challenging line to walk
<smile4ever> jep! :)
 * ]Spectre[ away
<Gege71> please anyone knows how to auto mount CD ?
<smile4ever> insert cd => close cd thing => :DD
<Gege71> i can't see the CD in "My computer"
<smile4ever> already tried with another cd?
<Gege71> yes ...
<smile4ever> Gege71: hmm. :|
<Gege71> pcmanfm[1544] general protection ip:7ff7062d1d29 sp:7fff9824fd10 error:0 in libc-2.13.so[7ff706255000+195000]
<Gege71> dman
<Gege71> damn
<smile4ever> tried reinstalling libc? :)
<Gege71> no i d"ont want to do strange things :)
<smile4ever> with synaptic it's really simple :)
<smile4ever> mark for reinstall => apply
<smile4ever> hoi AmberJ :p
<smile4ever> goed gewerkt? :p
<AmberJ> hey smile4ever :)
 * AmberJ launches Google Translate ;)
<SpIdEr> hi smile4ever :)
<smile4ever> AmberJ: :o
<smile4ever> SpIdEr: hi :)
<SpIdEr> I solved the problem with libreoffice :D
<smile4ever> :DD
<SpIdEr> it was just the missing package libreoffice-gtk :D
<smile4ever> haha :)
<smile4ever> SpIdEr: good that you've found it yourself :)
<SpIdEr> yes, indeed :)
<SpIdEr> thx for listening ;)
<smile4ever> SpIdEr: you're very welcome :)
<]Spectre[> oi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<smile4ever> hoi! :p
<smile4ever> doei! :p
<ActionParsnip> hi guys, I keep having to change my keyboard to US as I left it as UK at install even though I use a US keyboard. Where is the setting stored please
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, /etc/default/keyboard
<ActionParsnip> thanks, will check
<bioterror> XKBLAYOUT="uk"
<ActionParsnip> ahh
<ActionParsnip> is:    XKBLAYOUT="us"
<ActionParsnip> US keyboard?
<bioterror> and you want it to be uk
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> oh, you wanted it to be us :D
<ActionParsnip> I have a US keyboard on thisthing
<bioterror> so, it says you have US
<ActionParsnip> was free from my last job when I worked from the UK to NOC for the US
<ActionParsnip> time differences are handy
<ActionParsnip> loving Oneiric thus far :)
<ActionParsnip> thanks for pointing out the file, I don't ask for help much usually :)
<bioterror> hmm, is next place /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<bioterror> is there a evdev file?
<bioterror> something like 10-evdev.conf
<ActionParsnip> I'll give this a go. Thanks a million :D
<Daniel0108> recently installed lubuntu on one of my computers, sound doesn't work. Already tried configuring alsamixer, unmuted everything, still no sound. Is there a GUI sound manager like on the normal ubuntu?
<bioterror> who broke the sounds!
<bioterror> what does aplay -l list
<Daniel0108> bioterror, card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0] (4 times)
<Daniel0108> only the device number changes
<bioterror> so you're hdmi :-)
<bioterror> aplay -D plughw:0,7 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<bioterror> does that work?
<Daniel0108> bioterror, nope
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> change that 7 to something else
<bioterror> until you hear sound
<bioterror> you have that list from aplay -l
<Daniel0108> ok
<Daniel0108> bioterror, I don't hear sound on any of those devices
<Daniel0108> not even on my headphones (which are plugged in)
<bioterror> you're using HDMI
<bioterror> is that connected to TV or what?
<Daniel0108> bioterror, ohh, it's only showing the sound of my GPU
<bioterror> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC887 Analog [ALC887 Analog]
<Daniel0108> no, I am using DVI for my display
<Daniel0108> and my screen has built-in speakers
<Daniel0108> which are connected to my sound card
<Daniel0108> which is not displayed in the aplay -l list
<bioterror> why aplay lists only DMI then?
<bioterror> HDMI
<Daniel0108> I don't know
<bioterror> oh well, that's your problem then
<Daniel0108> wait, my display probably has a HDMI connection, the next problem would be.. headset won't work :/
<bioterror> do you have HDMI to DVI?
<Daniel0108> nope
<Daniel0108> and my screen doesn't support HDMI
<AmberJ> Hello
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> but alsamixer shows your device correctly?
<AmberJ> Why won't http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/pybliographer install on my lubuntu 11.10?
<bioterror> AmberJ, you tell us
<AmberJ> I have universe repo selected in synaptic...And, I did sudo apt-get update after enabling it.
<wxl> AmberJ: what error(s) do you get?
<Daniel0108> bioterror, nope, it has the same problem
<bioterror> Daniel0108, alsamixer only shows that HDMI interface?
<Daniel0108> bioterror, yeah
<bioterror> okay, that's why analog output doesnt work :-)
<AmberJ> bioterror, wxl oops sorry nevermind. I mistyped the package name :(
<AmberJ> Thanks...
<wxl> dooooooooh
<wxl> pebkac
<Daniel0108> bioterror, can I reload my connected devices?
<Daniel0108> *how can I
<bioterror> hmmm
<AmberJ> bioterror, wxl Even after correct package name, I get "E: Unable to locate package pybliographer"
<bioterror> it's in the universe
<bioterror> has nothing to do with partner
<wxl> AmberJ: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i universe
<bioterror> I would concider another mirror
<Daniel0108> bioterror, /etc/init.d/alsasound doesn't even exist :/
<AmberJ> wxl, http://pastebin.com/pQGXGvX4
<wxl> AmberJ: where are you located at?
<AmberJ> India.
<AmberJ> As bioterror suggested, I'm trying "Main mirror"
<wxl> k let me know how it goes
<AmberJ> sure
<wxl> AmberJ: archive mirrors by country here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors -- there are three for india
<Daniel0108> bioterror, how to restart alsa?
<bioterror> I dunno about lubuntu now :-)
<bioterror> now using it atm.
<Daniel0108> bioterror, yeah, but isn't alsa always the same? :P
<Daniel0108> shall I install pulse? :P
<Daniel0108> it worked on pulse
<pitlimit> i have a 2nd generation Intel Core i5-2410M processor... it's 64-bit... which version of lubuntu should i install?
<Daniel0108> pitlimit, the 64bit version :P
<bioterror> pitlimit, 64bit ofcourse
<pitlimit> well the description was confusing
<bioterror> AMD64
<pitlimit> it made it seem like I must have an AMD processor to do so
<AmberJ> Switching to "main mirror" found it. Thanks bioterror wxl :)
<Daniel0108> pitlimit, the name is amd64, but amd64 always means 64bit
<pitlimit> oh :)
<bioterror> pitlimit, AMD was first on the 64bit playground, that's why it is used
<pitlimit> also... is lubuntu a better choice than xubuntu?
<Daniel0108> pitlimit, and if your processor supports 64bit, use it! If you're not sure, 64bit processors also support 32bit ;)
<Daniel0108> pitlimit, lubuntu is more lightweight than xubuntu
<bioterror> but dont use 64bit if you dont have much RAM ;)
<pitlimit> ok... and less buggy?
<bioterror> as 64bit uses a bigger address space than 32bit
<bioterror> it will use more RAM
<Daniel0108> bioterror, yeah, indeed :P
<Daniel0108> even though, I currently use 64bit with 512MB ram :PP
<bioterror> :D
<pitlimit> hm bioterror or less depending on how you look at it
<AmberJ> Restarting alsa: http://knol.google.com/k/william-wynn/how-to-restart-alsa-sound-driver-in/3fegkfxlkmrqb/10# Daniel0108 :D
<Daniel0108> AmberJ, thanks, but I'm now installing pulse :P
<pitlimit> wait so is lubuntu less buggy than xubuntu?
<Unit193> Lubuntu uses LXDE while Xubuntu uses Xfce
<Daniel0108> AmberJ, also, I tried all of the commands (I always google before asking) :P
<Daniel0108> none of them worked for me
<AmberJ> LIES! :P
<AmberJ> ;)
<Daniel0108> pitlimit, you cannot really say it's less buggy, I've tried both, it depends on your system and on the programs you use
<Daniel0108> the programs are buggy, not the whole operating system ;)
<bioterror> lxde is under heavy developement ;-)
<bioterror> or should I say active
<bioterror> XFce has been there for ages if you compare it to LXdE
<AmberJ> Off now to sleep. Take care :)
<Daniel0108> bioterror, weird, still doesn't display my sound card, only HDMI
<MrChrisDruif> Got an issue Daniel0108 ?
<bioterror> Daniel0108, plugged it to a TV with only HDMI?
<Daniel0108> bioterror, it's not plugged in to a TV! :P
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, yeah, a sound issue on lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> Dear God, no! What is the issue exactly?
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, alsa/pulse only displays my HDMI output, not the internal one :/
<MrChrisDruif> !audio
<ubot5> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, I already did that
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Daniel0108; does "sudo aplay -l" show the internal one?
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, no and.. the worst problem
<Daniel0108> dan@Valfyn:~$ lspci | grep "Audio"
<Daniel0108> 02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<Daniel0108> it only shows that
<bioterror> doing the same things second time :D
<bioterror> google for the driver on for the chipset your analog card has
<Daniel0108> bioterror, do I need to buy a connector now? :P
<Daniel0108> *an adapter
<Daniel0108> oh, okay
<Daniel0108> well, first I need to find out which one I have :P
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> if you know your motherboard
<Daniel0108> let's open the machine :P
<bioterror> lshw probably can tell it
<bioterror> no need for physical work :G
<MrChrisDruif> Or your laptop(?) name
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, desktop, and it's massively modified :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<Daniel0108> well, I basically built it
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, how do I find out my motherboard name using software (and without reboot / using bios)? :P
<Daniel0108> oh, lshw, right :P
<Daniel0108> could it be a linux 3.0 problem?
<MrChrisDruif> Internal audio is working for me Daniel0108
<bioterror> for me too
<bioterror> gee
<bioterror> that comforts Daniel0108 alot :D
<Daniel0108> ok, good :P
<Daniel0108> next problems: doesn't recognize printer, doesn't recognize sensors -_-
<bioterror> grab a heineken!
<bioterror> its going to be a long night
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh...beer
<MrChrisDruif> At least a Dutch brand ^_^
<Daniel0108> lool
<MrChrisDruif> Daniel0108; cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> MrChrisDruif, what do you mean by the sensors?
<bioterror> sorry, Daniel0108
<MrChrisDruif> Daniel0108; ^
<Daniel0108> bioterror, temperature sensors (I don't *need* them, though) :
<bioterror> it has changed place by 3.0
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, that only gives me the cpu name:  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+
<bioterror> if you mean something like conky
<Daniel0108> bioterror, where is it now?
<MrChrisDruif> And "lspci"?
<Daniel0108> no, the lubuntu panel :P
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, not really.. 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<MrChrisDruif> Daniel0108; sudo dmidecode
<bioterror> /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/device/ shows temperatures
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, where? :P
<Daniel0108> bioterror, okay, thank you
<MrChrisDruif> Daniel0108; TERMINAL of course
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, I know, but it's a lot of information, with which keyword can I grep it? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Daniel0108; just scroll back to the top, then second header section
<Daniel0108> NODUSM3 by ASUSTek Computer INC. (Base Board Information)
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> that, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> I guess so?
<Daniel0108> yeah, it's the motherboard, I know, but I wanted to ask what to do with that info now, MrChrisDruif :P
<MrChrisDruif> You can go search google for sum drivers ^_^
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, I can't find any linux drivers for it :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ask bioterror, he knows his stuff
<Daniel0108> bioterror, I need linux drivers for audio on the nodusm3 by ASUSTek :P
<Daniel0108> okay, I can't get my on-board audio to work :P
<Daniel0108> gonna buy an adapter tomorrow
<bioterror> probably ALC888
<Daniel0108> bioterror, and that means?
<phillw> bioterror: it is :)
<Daniel0108> bioterror, how do I install ALC888 now? :P
<Daniel0108> phillw, you have the same motherboard?
<phillw> Daniel0108: nope, but I looked the specs up on yours. head over to http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/100864-realtek-hd-audio-alc888.html to get the required driver running
<phillw> it is a chat about things, so do have a good read!
<bioterror> that's from 2007 :D
<Daniel0108> phillw, okay, thank you
<Daniel0108> bioterror, possible :P
<phillw> bioterror: so is the m/b :)
<Daniel0108> bioterror, I still have 1 GB HDDs, sooo :P
<bioterror> what?
<Daniel0108> (not on this machine, though :P)
<bioterror> I just threw away lots of 120GB drives :D
<Daniel0108> lool
<phillw> bioterror: shame on you, there are organisations who would be grartefukl of them.
<bioterror> I smashed them well :D
<Daniel0108> phillw, oh, they have 3.0 drivers :D
<Daniel0108> bioterror, did you use magnets? :P
<bioterror> no, I used vulgar techniques and I smashed them against concrete
<Daniel0108> oh, okay :P
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bioterror> good night
<Daniel0108> good night
<Daniel0108> phillw, installed the drivers: $ sudo alsamixer     cannot open mixer: No such device
<Daniel0108> MrChrisDruif, ^
<phillw> Daniel0108: I'm not on your architechture, if that thread cannot help & bioterror has gone to bed, then my best suggestion is to head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<Daniel0108> phillw, well, now I don't have any sound card drivers :P
<Daniel0108> *any working sound cards
<phillw> Daniel0108: it was only a suggestion, based on a working solution.
<phillw> the multi media forum guys have a pretty wicked sticky that covers most things, else just post a request.
#lubuntu 2012-01-04
<Daniel0108> well, I got my sound to work now, but I'd like something like notifyosd
<Daniel0108> *some sound indicator like notifyosd does it
<Daniel0108> but I don't want to use notifyOSD itself :P
<Daniel0108> for example
<Daniel0108> I adjust the sound and it displays a notification
<mysteriousdarren> my computer is running at 100% cpu usage, but when I go and look at task manager or system manager there is nothing about 1 to 2%
<mysteriousdarren> *system monitor
<Daniel0108> mysteriousdarren, install htop and see if it shows 100% too
<MrChrisDruif> What says your computer is running at 100% cpu usage?
<mysteriousdarren> random is all, I am only running irc and thats about it
<mysteriousdarren> htop says 4.5 to 9%
<mysteriousdarren> it stopped now, but every once in a while it will go 100% as seen by my little system monitor in my panel
<phillw> mysteriousdarren: it is possibly your system grabbing in updates for your system. You can easily sort if that is the issue by running the updater as 'front of house' instead of it hiding behind the scenes.
<phillw> Daniel0108: I have very quickly grown to hate notifier.... with a passion.
<mysteriousdarren> nope, I do it myself. It stopped doing that now so no clue. notifier is a minor annoyance as well.
<grape_> i want to install lubuntu, ubuntu, and windows 7 on the same hardrive. Is there anything i should be awhere of before i start?
<Unit193> Well.... Best to install windows first
<grape_> i was told windows is best left to furthest to the left on the hardrive and that i should leave some empty space between windows and the next linux distro for some reason
<grape_> why is that?
<Unit193> Because windows doesn't play nice
<Daniel0108> phillw, no, I don't want a notifier, I just want that indicator for sound changes :P
<grape_> now everything was so simple when i first installed ubuntu, when i install windows, must i search toshiba website for my necessary drivers or will they come automatically (i dont no if this makes a difference but i believe certain updates will be turned off on the windows copy, it isnt exactly legit)
<MrChrisDruif> I think you'll have to go to their website indeed grape_
<Unit193> !dualboot
<ubot5> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<phillw> grape_: for windows support, please use windows forums, most of us have very old experience of it.
<grape_> will doing dual boot with windows slow down my linux partition at all? i wouldnt have thought it would have any effect, until i found out windows needs to be to the left
<Folklore> it shouldn't depending on how you do it
<Folklore> windows tends not to recognize linux partitions
<Folklore> so maybe better if you install the boot loader after you get windows install
<Folklore> or rather just install linux after windows
<Folklore> so it takes prescedent over boot control as linux recognizes windows fine
<Folklore> grub or whatever you wanna use for bootloader
<Folklore> so actually its possible windows may override your boot settings
<Folklore> and not show your linux partition anymore
<Folklore> if you install windows second
<Folklore> anyway google should be of assistance am gonna get some sleep, have a good one and good luck!
<mysteriousdarren> !dualboot
<ubot5> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mysteriousdarren> grape_: this should explain alot
<epictetus> grape_: It will not be any slower just because there is a windows partition on the disk too
<epictetus> grape_: other than minor things (like an extra half second at boot to mount/check the extra partition)
<epictetus> most hard drives physical/sector location on the drive generally doesn't affect speed.. i.e. if the drive can read at 50 megs/second from the first 100 megs of the disk, it can usually also read at 50 megs/second from the last 100 megs or the middle
<epictetus> unlike, say, CDs, which often slow down when reading/writing towards the middle of the disc
<grape_> thank you
<epictetus> windows wanting (in some cases*) to be the first partition on the disk is just due to the way its drive lettering algorithm and boot loader etc work, nothing to do with that part of the disk being faster
<epictetus> my caveat would be:
<epictetus> if you really are good, you can get windows to be in a partition on the end of the disk, or the middle, or wherever, but it's a lot easier to keep things simple
<grape_> you guys gave very thorough responses, just what i wanted.
<epictetus> and one common side effect of putting it other places (with some versions of windows) is that your system drive ends up not being C:
<epictetus> which actually works (windows being installed to e: or whatever) but causes bugs in thousands and thousands of programs that default things to c:
<epictetus> also, if you think this is tricky, try setting up boot camp dual boot on a mac -- it makes the linux way of doing things seem easy by comparison!
<grape_> i will!
<grape_> that actually touches on a question in my mind, so all lniux distros run on macs as well, you just have to deal with the boot camp thing
<epictetus>  yes you can triple-boot a mac, however it is insanely complicated to get working correctly
<mali_> does lubuntu play ok with compiz still?
<Unit193> xcompmgr is the recommended one I know of, but you could try compiz (Just remember that isn't lightweight!)
<mali_> no, fair enough.. but I on arch often layer lxde on tip of compiz/ob :)
<mali_> and I like the simiolicity of lxde, asmuch as it being a resource criteria
<mali_> :)
<mali_> thanks
<Unit193> Sure
<mali_> I just didn't know if this ozeiric thing can "accept" compiz, since ubuntu now apparently doesn't offer/accept/do gnome? (uynity)
<mali_> I don't know but when unity was released I left *buntu, (I used ubuntu studio)
<epictetus> i just didn't like how they made the whole interface a crappy imitation of a mac
<epictetus> if I wanted that I'd just buy a mac
<Unit193> UbuntuStudio has switched to Xfce, and it doesn't exactly matter if Ubuntu can run Compiz or not (Most programs if it works on Ubuntu... Only matter a tiny bit here)
<mali_> ye
<mali_> but it made me deffo leave it and won't go back I guess. was distrohopping laods, which landed me on helping out developing some stuff on arch
<mali_> but over-all I also want a side distro which is less "dev" and more "jump in",
<mali_> what about this new version of peppermint, anyone like this? and erm ssb?
<Unit193> I've never used it
<mali_> ya i tested the ond ole ages ago in a vm, will try it out.. lubuntu I know, as it's the back up live iso I use on thewindows recovery partition which I keep all my dual os stuff on (10.10)
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, does LXPanel support minimizing in place, like Compiz does?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, keep in panel
<ActionParsnip> like unity
<ActionParsnip> so the icons stay on the panel, even when not running
<iceroot> the latest dist-upgrade is tryiing to pull "citadel" complete and feature-rich groupware server
<iceroot> i dont think that is something we want? (12.04)
<iceroot> i will do some aptitude why to see what is pulling it
<micahg> iceroot: quilt?
<iceroot> micahg: ah, i was reading the aptitude line wrong
<iceroot> micahg: then its my fault and not a lubuntu-fault because i am using quilt
<iceroot> i will close the bug with that info, thanks for the hint
<micahg> debian 652734
<ubot5> Debian bug 652734 in quilt "quilt: please change Recommends to default-mta | mail-transport-agent" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/652734
<micahg> oops, debian 652912
<ubot5> Debian bug 652912 in quilt "Please change Recommends on mail-transport-agent to Suggests" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/652912
<iceroot> i guess a bug against quilt with a reference to the debian bug would be a better idea
<micahg> it'll be fixed with an upload soon
<micahg> I mean it's pending upload in Debian
<iceroot> so there is still the sync to ubuntu if it is uploaded in debian
<micahg> sure, we can sync for a while, only the auto imports stop Jan 9
<iceroot> micahg: i just created https://bugs.launchpad.net/quilt/+bug/911631 just to have it on the line
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 911631 in quilt (Ubuntu) "quilt is pulling citadel" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> ack!
<micahg> iceroot: FYI, you wanted Also affects distribution -> Debian
<micahg> iceroot: and now I get to file an LP bug since I couldn't easily fix that :)
<iceroot> as i see "my testing" is resulting in a lot of work for others and also a lot of mails :)
<micahg> heh, that's good, better to catch things now
<iceroot> i just wanted to do an dist-upgrade and was filling 7 bugs
<micahg> Bug #911633 if you're interested
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 911633 in Launchpad itself "Cannot easily retarget a task from an upstream project to a distribution not using LP for bug tracking" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911633
<iceroot> micahg: yes i am, thank you and sorry for the extra affort :)
<asa>  Привет всем. С Новым Годом! Тут есть русскоговорящие?
<Unit193> !ru | asa
<ubot5> asa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<asa> Спасибо))
<pmatulis> does anyone use kupfer here?  how do i get it to summon simple shell scripts?
<ubu> I've strange problem, my lubutu crashing after reboot, link to problem:http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/24/gnm.mp4/
<ubu> Nobody helped me on forums
<MrChrisDruif> ubu; what happens when you press Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<ubu> iwork but after ctrl+alt+1
 * MrChrisDruif if gone
<MrChrisDruif> is*
<ubu> hmmh?
<ubu> what;s going with a"Quit"?
<ubu> try ctr+Alt+f7?
<pmatulis> ubu: what are you saying?
<ubu> have a try with  Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<smile|eet> brb :)
<ubu> so nobody help me with lxsession, I wrote before that i fixed it but problem returened after reboot, http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/24/gnm.mp4/?
<holstein> ubu: ??
<smile4ever> ubu: please put your video on youtube
<holstein> "nobody help me with lxsession" does that mean you want someone to help? or that no one should help?
<ubu> yes wanna to help
<ubu> my fuc** english :(
<ubu> well why youtube... mobile.....?
<smile4ever> hmm
<smile4ever> i'll try to help you ubu
<holstein> yeah, i cant do anything with that link ubu ... i think thats why
<holstein> im getting prompted to download an .ese
<holstein> exe*
<smile4ever> holstein: i can watch it
<ubu> i can give u link to download if u wann on youtube i must record new video :(
<smile4ever> ubu: no, i'll try to help you.
<smile4ever> you can login at the prompt?
<smile4ever> (the black screen)
<ubu> http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/24/gnm.mp4/
 * holstein watching
<ubu> i wanna login to graphical environment
<holstein> ubu: while smile4ever is looking, you can try upgrading
<smile4ever> ubu: if you are logged in to the black window, you can type: lxdm
<ubu> lubuntu random lxde
<ubu> defualt
<ubu> default
<smile4ever> huh?
<smile4ever> what's your main language?
<smile4ever> @ ubu
<ubu> Polish  :(
<smile4ever> :(
<ubu> :-*(
<smile4ever> I posted your video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrPkuN-cack
<smile4ever> ubu: which lubuntu do you have?
<smile4ever> your version of lubuntu?
<ubu> 11.10
<holstein> ubu: it wont hurt to upgrade... at that prompt (assuming you have networking) sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> well... actually it could hurt, but its not a bad troubleshooting step to try upgrading the packages
<ubu> under console(alt+ctr+1) or with cdlive?
<smile4ever> that black prompt you get
<smile4ever> after rebooting (i thought?)
<ubu> ok i now reboot
<ubu> w8 :)
<smile4ever> ubu: did it work?
<ubu> update only refresh repostore, rigt?
<ubu> rifgt
<ubu> right
<holstein> sudo apt-get update updates the list of what is available to you (basically)
<holstein> that doesnt install anything, or upgrade
<smile4ever> ubu: did you also do a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<smile4ever> that may help
<ubu> i have same error
<smile4ever> but you did sudo apt-get update
<smile4ever> but also sudo apt-get upgrade?
<smile4ever> @ubu
<holstein> ubu: is that after installing? or from a live CD?... i remember on some hardware i tried lubuntu, i needed to manually startx live.. worked as expected after the install and im not sure why (nor was i motivated to sort it out)
<Kurdistan> hi guys/girls. I have tips if lxmed is not install by default in lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/
<Kurdistan> install it
<Kurdistan> unpack
<Kurdistan> then sudo sh install.sh
<Kurdistan> it is like alacarte
<smile4ever> kurdistan: does it work? :p
<Kurdistan> yes
<ubu> :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))0
<smile4ever> i'll try ;)
<smile4ever> in my VM :)
<Kurdistan> alacarte have to much dep.
<smile4ever> Lubuntu 12.04 for the winning :)
<smile4ever> Kurdistan: In order to run lxmed, you need to install JRE (Java Runtime Environment). You can use OpenJDK instead of Sun's java, altough I recommend using Sun's java.
<smile4ever> :(
<Folklore> thought openjdk license expired
<Folklore> thats why no longer being shipped with linux
<smile4ever> I removed it from my normal install. :p (not in my VM)
<ubu> men  it need java?
<smile4ever> Kurdistan: not working here
<ubu> k
<Kurdistan> smile4ever, working here.
<Kurdistan> :) I have jre
<smile4ever> I don't :)
<smile4ever> i'll install it ;)
<Kurdistan> :) your lost
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> who uses java today ;)
<smile4ever> still fails :p
<smile4ever> rebooting :p
<smile4ever> failt :p
<smile4ever> * fails
<pmatulis> do i need a special package for mounting samba share via pcmanfm?  a ubuntu station can get to it via nautilus without issue
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i don't know :p
<pmatulis> smile4ever: thank you for your answer
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i'll search :)
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i found it
<smile4ever> i'll pastebin it
<pmatulis> smile4ever: ty
<smile4ever> pmatulis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/792772/
<pmatulis> smile4ever: i think you pasted the wrong stuff
<smile4ever> ? :p
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i found it here
<smile4ever> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623346
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i think you need the package system-config-samba
<pmatulis> smile4ever: i do not want to configure samba
<smile4ever> you want to open the network?
<smile4ever> @pmatulis
<smile4ever> than type network:///
<phillw> pmatulis: as of 11.04 samba is integrated into pcmanfm
<pmatulis> smile4ever: i'm sorry, 'open the network' means nothing to me.  i want to connect to a samba share as i said in my opening statement
<pmatulis> phillw: i assume you mean 'samba/cifs support' is integrated.  i wonder why it doesn't work
<smile4ever> :(
<phillw> pmatulis: yeah, it should 'see' your samba shares
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i've done my best :(
<pmatulis> smile4ever: it's ok, thank you
<smile4ever> ok :)
<smile4ever> if i can help you, you're welcome
<pmatulis> phillw, smile4ever: if i remove the previously working bookmark and recreate it then i can get to the share
<phillw> pmatulis: hmm, not heard of that  being required before :/
<pmatulis> phillw: upgrade (to oneiric) problem
<phillw> pmatulis: probably worth raising a bug for it
<phillw> pmatulis: was it after an 11.04 --> 11.10 upgrade?
<smile4ever> pmatulis: very strange :o
<pmatulis> phillw: yes, that's what i said
<phillw> pmatulis: okay, I'll add it onto the WorkArounds section until pcman can take a look at it.
<pmatulis> phillw: there is actually someone named 'pcman'?
<smile4ever> pmatulis: yes, pcman created the file manager :)
<pmatulis> smile4ever: maybe he should change his name to egoman instead
<smile4ever> pmatulis: yeah. ;)
<smile4ever> xD
<pmatulis> seriously, that piece of software requires a name change
<smile4ever> pmatulis: i would like it wasn't consuming more than 5 MB memory
<smile4ever> now it's using 40 MB :S
<pmatulis> smile4ever: sounds like a memory leak
<smile4ever> pmatulis: yeah :(
<smile4ever> brb :)
<smile4ever> back :)
<Folklore> http://www.eatliver.com/img/2011/8049.jpg
<smile4ever> a difference ;)
<iceroot> gilir: hi, would it be an overkill to put "lubuntu 12.04 as LTS for min 2 years" on the topic?
<MrChrisDruif> iceroot; can you make it to discuss it?
<gilir> iceroot, it was already discuss in previous meeting, you can look at the logs
<iceroot> gilir: i guess that means "no" :)
<iceroot> no as in "dont put it on the topic"
<AmberJ> I have a weird problem
<AmberJ> Flash videos in chrome on lubuntu 11.10 will play fine ...except for 1 site
<MrChrisDruif> !terminal
<ubot5> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<AmberJ> youtube, metacafe etc. all work very well
<MrChrisDruif> smile; /
<MrChrisDruif> ^
<wxl> flash is one of those things unfortunately. :( smile can attest to this, AmberJ
<AmberJ> :(
<AmberJ> http://tinyurl.com/8ydd3lt is the site (if anyone wants to check)
<wxl> i would suggest trying gnash as well as the adobe flash, AmberJ
<AmberJ> Ok, I must admit that the above linked site has made major changes to how videos are streamed in flash player
<AmberJ> The site I linked above is from Stanford's ClassX platform..."ClassX offers high resolution video quality over bitrates typical of standard definition video using a technology called “interactive region-of-interest video streaming”. ClassX also offers numerous other forms of user interaction with content and with other users. "
<smile> wxl: yes :(
<smile> AmberJ: yes :(
<smile> i now have to go
<smile> bye
<wxl> AmberJ: have you tried to contact the devs?
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; it seems to be loading with me
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; works for me
<AmberJ> :(
<AmberJ> It works in chromium for me....but won't work in Google Chrome :(
<MrChrisDruif> !flash
<ubot5> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<AmberJ> Thanks for confirming MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, it works in Chromium for*
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, Isn't flash supposed to be shipped with chrome?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup afaik
<AmberJ> about:plugins in chrome show flash player "installed" and youtube, metacafe etc videos play fine
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; it works in chromium you say, but not in chrome?
<AmberJ> yes MrChrisDruif
<AmberJ> Even youtube, metacafe etc. works in chrome...
<AmberJ> "Only" CHROME+CLASSX combo won't work
<wxl> AmberJ: is it necessary to use chrome?
<AmberJ> heh
<AmberJ> well, I was just trying :D
<AmberJ> The site needs high specifications...So, I was trying chrome, chromium etc (though I prefer firefox otherwise)
<wxl> ahhh
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh! Firefox..
<wxl> i prefer firefox overall personally
<wxl> but i have yet to find a perfect browser
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<AmberJ> Without vertical, tree style tabs I won't move to chrome...
<wxl> i find it hard to live without two plugins: https-eveywhere and vimperator
<wxl> without them i haven't been able to convince myself to look much at chrome's other features
<AmberJ> Otherwise, chrome is much nicer to my old P4 box :D
<wxl> but let's not digress without moving this over to lubuntu-offtopic
<AmberJ> Let's start a flame war ;)
<wxl> oh we've been down that road right MrChrisDruif ? :D
<AmberJ> AmberJ/wxl versus MrChrisDruif (anyone else wants to join?) :D
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; not flaming and/or wars please
<wxl> naw, i'm all for choice
<wxl> sometimes i use w3m
<wxl> ;)
<AmberJ> You had the fun already, MrChrisDruif :( And, you now want to restrict me :P
<AmberJ> How can we forget IE? Any IE advocates in here? ;)
<AmberJ> I prefer elinks wxl :P
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; Linux is about choice, I was only outing my dislike for one. It's my bad =)
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; got the invite?
<AmberJ> NO!
<AmberJ> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> ;-)
<AmberJ> Well, Ktouch (a touch typing tutor for KDE) worked fine in Lubuntu 11.04...But some lines won't appear in Lubuntu 11.10...Any ideas why?
<AmberJ> *some lines (displayed by program) that I need to type in program
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, ping
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, my topic was on...
<MrChrisDruif> Got a few minutes AmberJ ? I'll return asap
<AmberJ> sure
<MrChrisDruif> So...I'm back
<MrChrisDruif> What was the issue?
<AmberJ> <AmberJ> Well, Ktouch (a touch typing tutor for KDE) worked fine in Lubuntu 11.04...But some lines won't appear in Lubuntu 11.10...Any ideas why? <AmberJ> *some lines (displayed by program) that I need to type in program
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, it's not something I'm familiar with
<MrChrisDruif> Seems to be an issue with Ktouch
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't understand why
<MrChrisDruif> gilir; ^
<AmberJ> well yea...KDE apps shoot these kinda problems pretty much frequently
<gilir> MrChrisDruif, no idea, I don't use KDE programs :)
<MrChrisDruif> Me neither, but if anyone would know it would be you ^_^
<wxl> back over here now
<jmarsden|work> Maybe they should use tuxtype instead? :)
<wxl> jmarsden|work: i think AmberJ is simply used to ktouch and asking for a change is not preferable
<wxl> i think pinning the old version should do the trick
<wxl> if it worked on natty, it's doubtful that it was for any other reason beyond the version of ktouch used
<AmberJ> I'm going to try it wxl, Thanks.
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; you could also try asking in #kubuntu as they are the experts in KDE/Qt/QML apps
<wxl> (although possible it might not work)
<AmberJ> wxl, I know you'll hate this (and, I hate this myself due to all autostart stuff that it added) but I installed "kubuntu-desktop" and rebooted. And, Ktouch works fine now ...
<wxl> AmberJ: no help at #kubuntu?
<AmberJ> Once I'm done with learning to touch type, I'll "sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop" :)
<wxl> at that point you should have just created a kubuntu vm :)
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; that won't remove all the cruff thou
<AmberJ> wxl, Well, I already had kubuntu-desktop and your tip (related to using older version) in my queue to test...So, I thought of trying #kubuntu only after trying these two...
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<AmberJ> wxl, too difficult for a poor student to afford. My P4/1GB RAM config won't allow me to use any VM inside virtualbox without closing other apps :(
<jmarsden|work> AmberJ: Sounds like the ktouch package is missing a KDE library dependency.  If you have the time, you can try removing KDE stuff one package at a time until it breaks, then file a bug against ktouch saying that it needs libwhatever but does not depend on it.
<AmberJ> noted MrChrisDruif.
<AmberJ> jmarsden|work, Isn't there a way to automate this? ;)
 * AmberJ is (a bit) lazy
<jmarsden|work> Automate debugging of someone elses packaging bug?  I'm not sure...
<wxl> +1 jmarsden|work
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; does is suggest packages by any chance?
<AmberJ> Ktouch?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah
<AmberJ> I didn't checked...
<AmberJ> But kubuntu-desktop package fixing it means that it misses a KDE library dependency...And, I'm sure it has many KDE dependencies.
<AmberJ> Imho, jmarsden|work is right in saying so...
<jmarsden|work> apt-cache show ktouch |grep Suggests:   # would show you what it suggests...
<wxl> AmberJ: if you were lazy, you would have just used another typing tutor so bull crap. :D
<MrChrisDruif> AmberJ; and the rest; http://paste.ubuntu.com/793219/
<MrChrisDruif> wxl; +1 but mind your language ^_^
<AmberJ> wxl, I'm not using KDE web browser, KDE file manager or any other KDE application....It's just one program ;)
<wxl> AmberJ: exactly. you're making more work for yourself than you need :D
<AmberJ> Given ubiquity of typing tutors and most using different lessons, it was difficult to choose which one was reliable ('reliable' in context of lessons)
<AmberJ> wxl, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" was *not* a lot of work ;)
<AmberJ> +for me.
<AmberJ> For my broadband connections, my processor etc. it sure was loads of work :D
<AmberJ> s/connections/connection
<AmberJ> lol...when I try to checkout the svn repo mentioned on http://www.kde.org/applications/education/ktouch/development, it says svn repo URL doesnot exists ;)
<wxl> yeah i don't know what's up with ktouch development
<wxl> ti's moved somewhere
<wxl> the ubuntu packages are getting updated but the last update to ktouch on sourceforge was like in 2008
<AmberJ> The sourceforge page was for pre-KDE4 Ktouch...
<AmberJ> They have moved  to http://www.kde.org/applications/education/ktouch/ , http://edu.kde.org/ktouch/
<AmberJ> etc ;)
<AmberJ> Multiple locations that can be linked for a single project...
<AmberJ> wxl, they moved to https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeedu/ktouch and only #kde-edu links it (afaik) :D I guess they forgot to update the site
<AmberJ> Or maybe, didn't had enough contributors to update the site ;)
<freeroute> Hi, when I connect to an 802.11g AP, does Ubuntu use iwlist and iwconfig utilities? Because I have trouble connecting using those through CLI
<freeroute> *Lubuntu
<freeroute> Ok, after some more reading it seems that iwconfig does not support WPA(2) authentication. So much for couple of hours of wasted time -_-
<iceroot> freeroute: wpa_supplicant is doing that with wpa2
<freeroute> yeah, reading the manpage as we speak :)
#lubuntu 2012-01-05
<anil> whats up lubuntu users
<stlsaint> hey
<miento> how do i extract a the tor bundle and run it, for some reason it wasnt in the repo so i downloaded
<Unit193> !tor | miento
<ubot5> miento: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Ahmuck> i need to reset the task bar.  how?
<Ahmuck> brb, need to unpack the car
<Ahmuck> i need to reset the task bar.  how?
<Unit193> In terminal: mv .config/lxpanel .config/lxpanelll && lxpanelctl restart
<Ahmuck> thx so much
<Ahmuck> is there a way to change the username without messing things up?
<Ahmuck> rename the username?
<ionit> hello
<ionit> so what are the requirements to run lubuntu from usb?
<ionit> hello?
<iceroot> phillw: how to we handle bugs/feature-requests for the docu? LP? Mailinglist?
<iceroot> ionit: live-system or persistent installation?
<ionit> live-system
<ionit> I mean that live - boot thingy
<iceroot> ionit: 256mb ram, around 600mhz (i think less will also work)
<ionit> 256MB ram check, 1.6GHz check
<ionit> and?
<iceroot> thats all for a live-session
<Unit193> A bootable USB and BIOS that supports it
<iceroot> ah, yes :)
<ionit> yes
<ionit> but for persistent?
<ionit> I have a pentium 3 600MHz with 128MB RAM walking around
<iceroot> ionit: something arround 2-3GB
<ionit> no HDD isn't the problem
<ionit> the ram is
<ionit> how much for that?
<iceroot> ionit: lubuntu can run on 128mb ram systems but you have to use the alternate/minimal-iso instead of the gui-installer
<ionit> so only shell for me? no x love?
<iceroot> ionit: no you can use the lxde desktop of course
<ionit> then?
<iceroot> ionit: but the normal ubuntu-installer with the gui needs 256mb ram
<ionit> oh
<ionit> I see
<iceroot> ionit: because of that use the minimal-iso, then you can install your lxde system and use it with your 128mb machine
<iceroot> ionit: maybe the 11.10 lubuntu-disc will also work in 128mb, i never tested that but some blog-entrys say that the installer needs 256m
<ionit> sweet
<ionit> thankiez
<PEruvianNewbie> Hello all, could I get some help installing Lubuntu?
<bioterror> press couple of times next and add some information about yourself
<bioterror> but what's the problem, PEruvianNewbie
<PEruvianNewbie> I-m stuck on the "Wireless" step. I am connected to the WLAN (that's how I]m typing this), but the installer won't activate the "Continue" button
<PEruvianNewbie> and I can't continue when selecting "I don't want to connect right now" either
<Sillion> hi
<bioterror> PEruvianNewbie, sounds weird
<bioterror> but you dont need wlan for installing. if you just dont choose updates during installation
<PEruvianNewbie> Yeah, I chose only the third party software, no updates, but now it won't even let me go back and change that. I'll start over and see how it goes
<Sillion> hello, have someone installed lubuntu on a amd fusion ?
<smile> no, sorry
<Sillion> thanks
<smile> doei :)
<AmberJ> Is there a way to install two versions of same package (i.e. firefox)?
<AmberJ> Or maybe, installing another copy of linux into a directory on existing lubuntu install? (iirc, I read about a program that allows one to do this)
<AmberJ> Don't what it^ is actually called :(
<leszek> hi
<ubu> leszek u pl?
<ubu> hi, I have problem with screen lubntu T'm  was wirtting yesterday
<leszek> ubu: only born there, but I live in germany. And no I cannot speak polish
<ubu> ;/
<ubu> :(
<iceroot> AmberJ: if the deb-package has a different name, its not problem
<iceroot> AmberJ: like python and python2.7
<ubu> no
<iceroot> AmberJ: normally its no problem
<ubu> i have problem hen rebbot ubntu them creshing system!!!
<iceroot> AmberJ: if both packages are using the same dirs with different files it may be a problem
<ubu> lubntu
<ubu> it's strange it case i fixed prblem, after reboot problem returned :)
<leszek> ubu: screen the app or screen as in display ?
<ubu> wait i give link to creen vide :)
<ubu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrPkuN-cack
<ubu> so?
<leszek> ubu: the login manager crashes the graphical server (xorg) correct ?
<ubu> probably
<leszek> have you tried taking a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log . Maybe there is an (EE) Error Message there
<ubu> :)
<ubu> i give you from fsproxy :)
<ubu> [    24.852]
<ubu> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
<ubu> Release Date: 2011-08-19
<ubu> [    24.852] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<ubu> [    24.852] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-29-server i686 Ubuntu
<ubu> http://speedy.sh/CwaEG/Xorg.0.log
<ubu> w8, diner!!!!!!
<leszek> ubu: I don't see an error there so it might be something related to lxdm so take a look @ /var/log/lxdm.log
<ubu> back
<MrChrisDruif> welcome back ubu
<ubu> my log,.. brouken or not?
 * MrChrisDruif don't know ^_^
<ubu> @Leszek, what you think about my  Xorg
<ubu> ?
<ubu> k, what do you think about my  Xorg
<leszek> Xorg.0.log seems ok to me
<leszek> ubu: try looking for lxdm.log in /var/log
<venik212> my panel gets screwed up once I open a few apps
<venik212> ibons move to the left...
<venik212> also, the crucial synaptiks (turn off touchpad when typing) fails to run on startup
<venik212> any help?
<venik212> ibons is actually icons
<venik212> I love lubuntu otherwise
<venik212> guess no help here....a lonely voice in the wtlderness
<ubu> somene know a IRC Top about software
<ubu> ?
<venik212> go back to gnome?
<venik212> unity?
<smile> Hi AmberJ :)
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; sup?
<smile> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the GTK+ theme. (while launching a Qt app, named LibreCAD) Can someone help? :)
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; There is a bug open about moving of icons to the left. Apparently it's got to do with the network icon I believe?
<venik212> mrc-- can u b a little more vague?
<smile> I'm on Lubuntu 12.04 AMD64
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; sure ^_^
<venik212> thanks-- that actually hrlps
<venik212> helps
<MrChrisDruif> I only said something really quick so you wouldn't leave the channel
<venik212> thnx
<MrChrisDruif> And for auto starting programs, did you follow this little guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe that'll do the trick for that
<MrChrisDruif> venik212; ping me if it doesn't work (aka writing my name in full)
<ubu> why I'm having proble withm broken a reboot, no one alse?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry ubu ?
<ubu> fuck me:(
<leszek> ubu: no better not
<leszek> ubu: do you have a /var/log/lxdm.log file ?
<ubu> k
<ubu> http://speedy.sh/HtjMd/lxdm.log
<ubu> nothink wrong?
<ubu> I'm praying to buddha about a luck
<ubu> brake again
<ubu> http://www.halotan.net/             +>try E.Exe
<leszek> ubu: the only error I see is this: (EE) A4Tech USB Full Speed: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<leszek> but this shouldn't crash Xorg
<leszek> ubu: have you tried another Display Manager like slim or lightdm ?
 * MrChrisDruif is off
<smile> what is firebird? :p
<iceroot> smile: a database
<smile> iceroot: aha, thanks for info :)
<saml> hey, how can I add a printer?
<saml> it's a network printer
<holstein> saml: i have decent luck with the GUI
<saml> where is gui?
<holstein> saml: im not in front of LXDE right now, but search around for something with printers in the name
<shayek> how to install .tar.bz file in lubuntu 11.10?
<holstein> shayek: i would unzip it, and see if there is a read.me
<holstein> it really depends on what it is... i would also look around in the repos for the app, and maybe a PPA
<shayek> not app, i think its source file.
<holstein> shayek: right.. there should be a readme on how to install whatever it is
<shayek> it says compile and install......no other instruction......:(
<holstein> shayek: cool... you'll just have to unzip, and try it then... i would look for the application/driver/source, whatever it is in the repos, or via PPA
<holstein> feel free and elaborate, maybe someone will have some suggestions
<shayek> i think its very complicated.......i'm absolute newbie in lubuntu :(
<holstein> shayek: you sould start like this.. "i am installing X from the website Y to try and accomplish Z"
<smile> shayek: i hate .tar.bz2's too :p
<shayek> isn't there any app or installer to install tar.bz source file?
<smile> shayek: no, you need to do it yourself :(
<holstein> shayek: there are tools you use, but whatever you have could be totally unique
<holstein> creating an 'easy button' would be challening
<smile> shakey: what you are you trying to install?
<shayek> ruby :P
<smile> nothingspecial: hi :)
<nothingspecial> hi smile
<smile> nothingspecial: lubuntu running fine? :)
<nothingspecial> sure, on my desktop and netbook :)
<nothingspecial> and my wife's netbook
<smile> nothingspecial: fine! :)
<nothingspecial> Thanks for asking smile :)
<smile> nothingspecial: you're welcome
<nothingspecial> wb smile
<smile> nothingspecial: thank you very much :)
<smile> the addon did work actually
<smile> and it's still doing it today :p
<Ahmuck> what is the image viewer for lubuntu?  it seems i've deleted it
<Ahmuck> what is the image viewer for lubuntu?  it seems i've deleted it
<epictetus> sorry not sure
<Ahmuck> gpicview
<smile> Ahmuck: solved?
<Ahmuck> yep
<smile> ok, great :)
<AmberJ> hey smile, iceroot
<smile> hi AmberJ :DD
<smile> :DD
<AmberJ> Sorry...I was afk...had to visit someone at hospital
<AmberJ> iceroot, well, I'll like to install firefox 5 alongside firefox 9 (current version in repos)
<AmberJ> I want firefox 5 because that's the what moonlight (silverlight for linux) supports
<AmberJ> And, I want silverlight because Stanford's online courses support Silverlight based player which can save videos for watching later (without the need to REstream)
<AmberJ> The flash player won't do so and my 60kbps down throughput connection will choke when trying to watch course videos...
<smile> AmberJ: can't you just download the video with video downloadhelper for Firefox? :)
<AmberJ> smile, well, they are going to use a new platform called ClassX. It uses a technology called "interactive region-of-interest video streaming"
<smile> oh. But you can record a stream with Video Downloadhelper too. :)
<AmberJ> It means that one can zoom into any region of video (classroom) specially greenboard and watch only that part of video...
<AmberJ> Recording...yea that's a nice idea...
<AmberJ> let me try
<smile> :DD
<sha1> my shutdown icon has gone from pane. How i can get it back?
<wxl> sha1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Shutdown_Button_is_missing_from_LXPanel.2C_how_can_I_add_it.3F
<wxl> nice nick btw ;)
<smile> shutdown button? :p
<smile> Sudo reboot and switch power off when it's trying to restart :)
<finnj> what window manager does lubuntu use out of the box?
<smile> openbox :)
<smile> finnj: you're welcome. :)
<finnj> ty =)
<smile> :D
<smile> doei :)
<kvarley> How come I have space between the icons in my taskbar on the bottom right of the screen?
<bioterror> jpg or it did not happen
<kvarley> lol
<bioterror> probably you have laptop, you have suspended your laptop and after resume xfce4-power-manager's icon has pushed other icons away from it
<bioterror> am I right?
<kvarley> It only happens on my netbook yeah
<kvarley> THere is space between the pidgin icon and the battery icon and also between the wifi icon and the notification icon
<bioterror> if you kill that xfce4-power-manager
<bioterror> and start it again
<bioterror> you will see how it gets fixed :)
<kvarley> lol there is still space
<kvarley> I think it's the notification icon that's doing it
<kvarley> It doesn't really matter, it just looks odd is all
<bioterror> but half of the problem disappeared?
<bioterror> it's really that xfce4-power-manager which does it
<bioterror> and it's not just lubuntu
<kvarley> ah ok
<bioterror> it's also on any other system that uses xfce4-power-manager
<kvarley> It got rid of one of the gaps yeah
<bioterror> it really annoys
<bioterror> I've been pondering why someone havent forked gnome2's power manager ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: Removing and then re-adding the System Tray from the panel fixes it
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> also killing panel and restarting it ;)
<kvarley> bioterror: xD
<bioterror> few ways
<bioterror> but the problem is known
<kvarley> bioterror: No doubt it'll be back when I reboot but I'm not too bothered
<kvarley> bioterror: It doesn't bother me unless I have a lot of windows open then it starts to crush the window list
<bioterror> yes
<Unit193> lxpanelctl restart  or soemthing like that :P
<AmberJ> How can I add a program to auto-start after boot?
<wxl> AmberJ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<wxl> btw you should check out all the guides/workarounds :)
<AmberJ> wxl, I get this: http://pastebin.com/D7WSN8xW
<wxl> ah good point AmberJ must be created first
<AmberJ> It exists already, wxl :D
<wxl> weird
<AmberJ> xpad.desktop exists already
<AmberJ> Can you try that command on your system for xpad.desktop, wxl ?
<wxl> AmberJ: works here
<wxl> tried abiword.desktop
<wxl> of course i am on 12.04 here
<wxl> the 11.10 machine is at home
<AmberJ> 11.10 here
<AmberJ> Ok, I'm stupid :(
<wxl> anyone else on 11.10?
<wxl> you are? :D
<AmberJ> I need to mkdir ~/.config/autostart/ first ;)
<AmberJ> Nevermind.
<wxl> that's what i meant!
<wxl> of course i din't make that clear
 * wxl makes mental note to edit wiki
<AmberJ> I thought you meant about checking existence of "xpad.desktop" :D
<wxl> sorry
<AmberJ> Thanks wxl :)
<AmberJ> Ah...I should say sorry instead...
<wxl> no i was ambiguous
<wxl> hard to help if i'm not clear
<AmberJ> no, I was being stupid as well :D
#lubuntu 2012-01-06
<mustafa> Hello
<mustafa> What's the minimum requirement for lubuntu ?
<holstein> mustafa: its light... id say try it
<holstein> otherwise, you'll probably want puppy
<Unit193> mustafa: What do you have?
<mustafa> Unit193: it's a friend
<mustafa> she has a intel celeron
<mustafa> 1.07 GHZ
<Unit193> You're installing Linux onto a friend? Might have better convos
<mustafa> and 495 mo
<mustafa> ram
<wxl> NO PUPPY
<Unit193> That's better than the one I use it on
<mustafa> yes I will install onto my friend
<wxl> yeah you'll do find
<wxl> hahaha
<mustafa> but she said that someone tried before and didn't be successfull
<mustafa> and that someone said it's not compatible with linux
<wxl> well yeah, usually linux is for computers, not people
<wxl> :)
<mustafa> but I think this person is noob
<mustafa> and there's no reason that her computer is not compatible with linux
<Unit193> Some crappy $randomnamebrand aren't as easy
<wxl> mustafa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_requirements
<wxl> specifically calls out a celeron with a quarter of the ram
<wxl> you'll do fine
<wxl> put it on her!
 * Unit193 500MHz celeron; 512M
<wxl> Unit193: ah so you are a bot. an embedded system, no less! ;)
<Unit193> That's a full desktop...
<wxl> headless server you mean?
<mustafa> the iso of lubuntu makes live cd too ?
<mustafa> like the iso of ubuntu ?
<Unit193> As long as you pickup the desktop one
<mustafa> thanks for your helps
<mustafa> good night
<smile> hi :D
<pAt__> Hi (:
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha pAt__
<smile> MrChrisDruif: hi! :D
<MrChrisDruif> pAt__; have got an issue or question?
<pAt__> No thanks. I am just hanging around here, loving lubuntu ;)
<smile4ever> pAt__: yeah! :D
<smile4ever> #lubuntu-offtopic is also nice :)
<pAt__> Not to help others ;)
<pAt__> But thanks. Didnt know this channel
<smile4ever> :)
<MrChrisDruif> !alot
<ubot5> Do you like to hug alot? - http://bit.ly/aVDMTo
<ubu> lukasz is here??
<AmberJ> I remember using "Ubuntu recovery mode" from GRUB to change passwd for a user account...
<AmberJ> I tried it on lubuntu 11.10 but it does not works
<AmberJ> wxl, help! ;)
<Ahmuck> i think i'm on 10.10.  how do i get to 11.10?
<Ahmuck> er, 11.04
<AmberJ> Ahmuck, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ahmuck> how then do i check for dist
<AmberJ> Or, use "Update manager"
<AmberJ> I guess it only supports upgrading to 11.04
<wxl> Ahmuck: you get 'er fixed?
<wxl> Ahmuck: well, try lsb_release -rc
<Ahmuck> 10.04
<Ahmuck> wxl: nope :(
<AmberJ> Ok...got my problem solved
<AmberJ>  / was mounted as "read only"
<AmberJ> I used "remount" (as read/write) in recovery menu...and then "password user". This did the trick.
<wxl> AmberJ: you're doing recovery?
<AmberJ> Done already :D
<wxl> Ahmuck: if you look at your repos, do you have oneiric repos???
<wxl> AmberJ: i struggled with that at first, too. it's not obvious.
<wxl> AmberJ: networking's purdy easy tho :D
<AmberJ> My mentor needed to change password on his ubuntu install...He forgot it ;)
<AmberJ> heh yea...
<Ahmuck> k, the upgrade doesn't do this automagically
<wxl> Ahmuck: typically it's not an issue. i don't know what the deal is with what you got there.
<wxl> Ahmuck: honestly, it usually asks you if you want the next version. that's the default behavior. unless you've changed it. you can always run a software update check, assuming you have it set up to check for new versions.
<Ahmuck> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/oneric/partner/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Ahmuck> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wxl> try replacing canonical with ubuntu, Ahmuck, just for grins
<Ahmuck> ah, lts only selected
<Ahmuck> so it's not looking for upgrade if it's not a LTS release
<wxl> THAT will be a problem
<wxl> ok, talk amongst yourselves. i gotta get to work :D
<Ahmuck> k, that's complete, however no upgrade
<Ahmuck> thx wxl
<AmberJ> Ahmuck, so, got it resolved?
<AmberJ> did you uncheck "lts only"?
<AmberJ> And, did you do "sudo apt-get update" after it?
<Ahmuck> download the iso
<Ahmuck> ing
<AmberJ> heh
<AmberJ> hey smile
<smile> hi AmberJ :)
<AmberJ> Care to tell how to record videos using download helper?
<smile> I don't know it :( but I think video downloadhelper site has info about it :)
<smile> AmberJ: i'm not using it daily, so (the record feature) :)
<AmberJ> It has info for a:
<AmberJ> 1. Paid
<AmberJ> 2. Windows
<AmberJ> program...how dare you recommend windows, smile? ;)
<smile> AmberJ: i don't :o
<smile> AmberJ: Since version 4.9, Video DownloadHelper has introduced an additional video capture method through direct grabbing on the screen. This feature relies on CamStudio when running on the Windows platform and on RecordMyDesktop when on Linux, Video DownloadHelper providing a one-click capture start capability, without the need to manually specify the region of the screen to be captured.
<AmberJ> oopsie ;)
<AmberJ> I thought you meant this: http://www.downloadhelper.net/applian-replay-media-catcher.php
<smile> AmberJ: try to install recordmydesktop :) & find the button in video downloadhelper
<AmberJ> Thanks smile :)
<smile> AmberJ: be sure to check preferences window of video downloadhelper. There is info about it. :)
<smile> you're welcome
<Ahmuck> is there a way to add an ISO to the software sources?
<Ahmuck> so, do i need to step up?  10.10 then 11.04?
<smile> Ahmuck: yeah. But i suggest you take a clean install :)
<wxl> back. what did i miss?
<venik212> where do I set the preferences for my audio system in Lubuntu?  THe volume control, which in Unity allows access to them, does not do it in Lubuntu
<wxl> venik212: alsamixer in terminal
<wxl> (although just a volume control should exist in lxpanel)
<venik212> it does exist in the panel, but it only controls the volume.  Under Unity, the volume control indicator also allows access to the sound card properties: which mic to use, etc.
<wxl> venik212: no such thing in lxde (yet; want to build one?)
<venik212> I am confused-- I thought that under Lubuntu I could use any Ubuntu application.  Alsamixer does not seem to see my rear microphone
<venik212> and for some reason, Google Voice mail wants to use only the rear mic
<wxl> venik212: try arecord -l
<wxl> should list all the capture devices you have
<venik212> in terminal?
<wxl> venik212: you CAN use any ubuntu app. however, the panel apps require a different panel. at which point you end up steering yourself back towards ubuntu/becoming less lightweight.
<wxl> venik212: only way to do it and get reasonable output, eys
<venik212> wxl-- I know which devices I have (I have a front and a rear mic), but I must have a way of CHOOSING the rear mic.
<wxl> venik212: what i'm asking you to do essentially is to see whether or not alsa (which alsamixer uses) sees the rear mic
<venik212> Alsa listed 3 devices, did not call them mics
<wxl> copy/paste
<venik212> udi@udi-desktop-64:~$ arecord -l **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 2: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<wxl> so none of those are your rear mic?
<venik212> I cannot really tell, but given that it says 1/1, I doubt it
<wxl> well if none of those are your rear mic then the basic core audio system is not picking up on it which comes as no surprise why you're having problems
<venik212> I know how to set it under Unity. so what I need is the name of the application that does it under Unity.  Synapic lists two sound indicators, one with gtk+-- maybe that is the one I need...
<AmberJ> venik212, Does front and rear mic mean two separate tangible mics?
<venik212> wxl-- I used this very hardware under Unity yesterday
<venik212> I think so, since when the front mic is used no sound is recorded
<venik212> they are the front and back of the mouthpiece
<AmberJ> well, alsamixer should show rear mic then. I have only 1 mic, still it shows rear mic for me...
<venik212> I may have to log in in Unity to make that phone call...
<AmberJ> oh k
<venik212> that is what I use it for-- long distance free calls
<AmberJ> try: "sudo apt-get install alsamixergui"
<AmberJ> I guess you probably have a low screen resolution and   alsamixer's ncurses-kinda interface refuses to show up rear mic settings on far right side of window...
<AmberJ> So, alsamixergui might help
<AmberJ> though pressing right arrow key in alsamixer should take you to far right
<venik212> screen res is 1920X???
<AmberJ> just try starting alsamixer once again and press right key many times....
<smile> AmberJ: i hate alsa :|
<smile> that's why I use pulseaudio :p
<AmberJ> well, alsa (with default configs) has always worked well with my sound card.
<wxl> silly smile you DO use alsa
<AmberJ> I don't even know difference between alsa and pulseaudio :D
<wxl> every *buntu variant passes alsa through a plugin to pulse audio
<wxl> read and weep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<smile> wxl: :(
<smile> wxl: i want real PulseAudio!! :D
<wxl> tell that to the apps you have that require alsa
<smile> :)
<smile> wxl: kind of compatibility mode? :p
<venik212> I FINALLY found something called simply MIXER, which recognized all the things I needed.  ALl is well
<venik212> too bad they hide it so well
<smile> venik212: i hate sound ;)
<doritoDan> Hi.
<doritoDan> Installing Lubuntu for the first time. :-)
<doritoDan> The installer is sort of glitched.
<doritoDan> The cursor is mirrored and the button icons are badly positioned. :S
<wxl> doritoDan: uh, which lubuntu you installing via with methodology on what machine?
<doritoDan> wxl: The latest desktop one using an iso on a VMware virtual machine.
<wxl> latest = 12.04 or 11.10?
<doritoDan> 11.10. I did not see a 12.04 on the page.
<wxl> well it's in the dailies. it's not official yet, but that doesn't mean you wouldn't want to go with some bleeding edge alpha stuff. not necessarily recommending it.
<doritoDan> I never use alphas or betas. :=)
<doritoDan> :)*
<wxl> anywho, this is the second issue i have heard that revolved around VMware
<wxl> i wonder if vmware itself isn't problematic
<wxl> or.. are you doing this on windows?
<wxl> 64 or x86?
<doritoDan> 64.
<wxl> vmware in windows?
<doritoDan> OSX.
<holstein> lol... i consider all non-lts's beta ;)
<Unit193> I know VirtualBox works
<doritoDan> Hehe.
<wxl> oh hush holstein
<wxl> yeah i know virtualbox works too
<doritoDan> VMware could possibly cause the mirrored mouse cursor, but I have a hard time seeing how it would contribute to the image positioning inside the button elements.
<wxl> it's fairly trivial to install on os x. i might recommend giving that a shot.
<doritoDan> I think that has to do with me using a localized translation for the installer, and the words beeing so long that the margin between image and text disappears.
<doritoDan> effectively making it look weird
<wxl> i have an imac running vbox on a 64 and lubuntu has no problem.
<wxl> that's possible.
 * wxl looks to see who's on the translation team
<wxl> what translation?
<wxl> stupid subteams page i can't ever find
 * wxl grumbles
<wxl> yeah i'm kind of at a loss doritoDan without some help from the translation team. i would suggest giving it a shot in virtualbox
<wxl> an alternative would be using the alternate installer
<Unit193> Or try the LiveCD
<doritoDan_> wxl: Swedish.
<doritoDan_> Also, I don't have virtualbox.
<doritoDan_> But uh
<doritoDan_> the installer works.
<doritoDan_> I'm just saying, it looks weird.
<wxl> doritoDan_: virtualbox is easy to get. it's free. :D
<wxl> doritoDan_: it would be interesting to see if the desktop is weird or just the installer
<wxl> doritoDan_: so i'd check a livecd
<wxl> doritoDan_: if the live cd is ok use the alternate installer and it will be no problem
<doritoDan_> How would a livecd differ? It's the same installer. :I
<wxl> not for the installer part
<doritoDan_> In fact, is there even an installer at all on the livecd?
<wxl> to check the cd out silly
<wxl> to see if the desktop itself looks messed up
<doritoDan_> I never complained about the desktop.
<doritoDan_> Just the installer. :)
<wxl> anywho either way it sounds like you have a bug of some kind so i'd probably file one
<wxl> but first i'd probably eliminate the vmware part of it
<wxl> so head over to #vmware and see if they know what the heck you're talking about
<wxl> sorry i thought you needed HELP with the installer
<wxl> complaining about things is best handled in the form of bug reports
<doritoDan_> I'm neither complaining nor asking for help. I merely commented on it to see if it was a design error.
<doritoDan_> :)
<wxl> again, bug report
<doritoDan_> Nah, I don't like bug report systems. They're too cumbersome.
<doritoDan_> And badly designed.
<doritoDan_> Hmm.. cool. So this is lubuntu. Is there a way to make it automatically bring up the last used user account when starting up the login screen?
<doritoDan_> because just now it asked me to type in both my username and password
<Unit193> it's called LXDM, that's the idea
<doritoDan_> Unit193: What is the idea?
<Unit193> LXDM does that, it's normal, nothing different there. You can set autologin if you wanted
<doritoDan_> I don't want autologin - i just want it to automatically pick my username
<Unit193> Fine, either try LightDM, GDM, KDM, or some other DM that does that :P
<doritoDan_> Unit193: Aren't those more resource intensive?
<Unit193> Yes, maybe less so for Lightdm
<doritoDan_> Isn't there a way to achieve what I want on LXDM?
<Unit193> It does with 0.3.0, but you'd have to find a greeter that has it
<pingcasts> doritoDan_: you can try slim but the project is dead as far as I know
<Unit193> AFAIK, slim needs you to type username
<pingcasts> you can configure it to auto login but I think if you leave out the password it'll just do the username
<doritoDan_> I got an error when I tried to update my files using the update manager
<doritoDan_> "The daemon died."
<pingcasts> you could also try lxdm
<pingcasts> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LXDM
<Unit193> Lubuntu currently uses that by default....
<doritoDan_> So does lubuntu run ubuntu apps?
<]spectre[> sure doritoDan_
<doritoDan_> Cool.
#lubuntu 2012-01-07
<LinoSP> I have a Toshiba Satellite 1555CDS and a DWL-G650+ wifi (which is a pita) I cannot install any lubuntu version newer than 10.04 because of cmov boot fail and DWL-G650+ doesn't work with 10.04 any ideas?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry LinoSP I don't know anything about what your asking
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: His processor was one that was taken out of the kernel
<Unit193> "For very old hardware (10-15 years): As support for i586 chipsets (these include VIA C3, AMD K6, National Semiconductor and AMD Geode) has been dropped from the kernel and GCC by ubuntu from the 10.10 series onwards, you will need to use the 10.04 release."
<holstein> 10.04 is supported as long as 11.10 is :)
<Unit193> Well..... In terms of Ubuntu kernel and security, sure
<iceroot> holstein: lubuntu does not have lts, so the lxde-packages are not LTS (and imo on 10.04 lubuntu was not an official derivat)
<holstein> sure... so maybe ubuntu 10.04 with LXDE?
<iceroot> so lubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported and EOL (lxde packages)
<holstein> that'll get kernel updates, and security updates
<iceroot> sure
<iceroot> but not the lxde-packages
<holstein> i mean, other that suggesting another distro, or putting an older kernel in one of the newer versions
<holstein> im just saying, not being able to install 11.10 is not the end of the world
<iceroot> correct
<Myrtti> this is the time when I always think that recommending Debian is in order
<Unit193> That's an idea as long as he can install it, maybe #! would support it?
<Myrtti> come April, that's what I'll install on my Viglen MPC-L which has i586
<Myrtti> Debian that is
<Unit193> Myrtti: Testing?
<Myrtti> Unit193: naturally
<Myrtti> :-P
<Unit193> Nice
<iceroot> hö? i586 no longer supported? just i686?
<iceroot> or what is the main-topic?
<Unit193> iceroot: Yeah, not in Ubuntu
<iceroot> but the same debian-kernel-versions still support i586?
<iceroot> or just because debian is not so fast with newer versions of a software so its still running on the stable-releases?
<Myrtti> debian supports everything from toasters to supercomputers
<MrChrisDruif> Just like Linux right?
<iceroot> Myrtti: so just ubuntu is building the 32bit kernel on i686 cpus and enabled the optimizing for i686?
<Unit193> Ubuntu is also going to remove the non-pae kernel
<iceroot> thats bad
<iceroot> because vbox is not using pae by default because vt-x is disabled, so you cant run ubuntu on vbox by default
<Unit193> Quite a lot of old ones support it, check it yourself with   grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<Unit193> It's a simple check box in VBox
<iceroot> Unit193: the cpus are not the problem but vbox
<iceroot> Unit193: and not the default, which is important
<Unit193> Not really, simple fix. But anyway....
<iceroot> so by default ubuntu will not run on vbox
<iceroot> its like "ubuntu will by default not run on pcs" only changing a simple option in the bios make ubuntu run on pcs
<iceroot> i dont see one reason why we should support pae but ok, that is not my buisness
<Unit193> No. This also isn't the place to complain abou it
<doritoDan_> Can somebody help me?
<doritoDan_> I downloaded an Ubuntu app and I can't seem to run the installer in lubuntu. :/
<MrChrisDruif> doritoDan_; Long time no see
<doritoDan_> Hi.
<doritoDan_> Sorry, I don't remember talking to you. :X
<MrChrisDruif> Did you download the right "version" ? Same architecture and release?
<MrChrisDruif> It's been a long time I said ❡⢁)
<doritoDan_> Hehe.
<doritoDan_> Same architecture as what?
<MrChrisDruif> 32 or 64 bit
<Unit193> It's HIGHLY recommended to use the repo
<MrChrisDruif> That too
<MrChrisDruif> But still, it's awkward that it doesn't run
<doritoDan_> Yeah it's the right architecture, MrChrisDruif .
<doritoDan_> It's VMware Tools.
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't have experience with that
 * MrChrisDruif is also off to bed
<doritoDan_> My virtualization software has copied the Ubuntu 64-bit version of VMware Tools onto my Lubuntu installation
<doritoDan_> but nothing happens when i try to run the installer
<doritoDan_> I just get a weird message
<doritoDan_> Oh, nevermind.
<doritoDan_> I was looking at the wrong error message.
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<Unit193> avelldiroll: Got a quick sec?
<doritoDan_> Ah, got it running. Cool.
<doritoDan_> Ugh, couldn't get VMware Tools to install properly. After a reboot the settings were gone again.
<doritoDan_> And sound wasn't working either.
<doritoDan_> Screw this. ._.
<Unit193> Well, there's a funky looking person...
<wxl> preferred vpn solution for lubuntu?
<wxl> network-manager-openvpn?
<wxl> and then just use nm-applet?
<avelldiroll> Unit193: ?
<smile> hi :)
<smile> kvarley: hi :)
<kvarley> smile: Hi
<smile> kvarley: Lubuntu running fine? :)
<kvarley> smile: Everything except a few minor glitches
<kvarley> smile: But yeah, I can't complain
<kvarley> smile: For yourself?
<smile> kvarley: wine appears in my menu (while uninstalled) and sometimes the shutdown button disappears :p (but in LXDM i can shutdown my pc)
<smile> so no big problems :)
<kvarley> smile: There may be a stray package which is keeping wine in the menu. If you can't find it, use LXMenuEditor to hide it =] http://lxmed.sourceforge.net/
<smile> kvarley: LXMed isn't working here. :(
<kvarley> smile: Hhmmm
<smile> And I did install openJDK :p
<kvarley> smile: Not sure then
<kvarley> Searched in synaptic in installed packages for wine ?
<smile> kvarley: no synaptic here :D
<smile> lxterminal :)
<smile> finally. Firefox 9.0 in Ubuntu software sources :)
<smile> brb :)
<smile> back :)
<smile> upgraded Firefox to version 9
<smile> shutdown button is back :)
<Gege71> hello
<smile> bindi: hi! :)
<nullaresnata> Good day all.
<nullaresnata> situation: vertical lxpanel  problem: when placed on the left, there's an offset of 50pixels to the right of the panel where the menus appear.
<nullaresnata> Any ideas on how to correct this?
<nullaresnata> I'm on lubuntu oneiric
<smile> nullaresnata: you did install software recently?
<nullaresnata> Yes.
<smile> nullaresnata: try logging off and logging in
<nullaresnata> But I noticed this on tha fresh install.
<smile> that may help
<smile> nullaresnata: really? :|
<nullaresnata> I have logged in and out lots of time.
<smile> nullaresnata: than i don't know how to fix it.
<nullaresnata> I'm trying all kinds of configurations.
<smile> nullaresnata: good luck.
<nullaresnata> The only way to make it look nice is to place it on the right, where doesn't occur any offset.
<nullaresnata> But I want it on the left.
<nullaresnata> :/
<smile> :(
<nullaresnata> Thanks anyway.
<nullaresnata> A screenshot of the problem: http://i.imgur.com/3Y3hc.png
<phillw> nullaresnata: I think you have made the strip too narrow, I'm guessing it was expecting a minimum width that would allow the time to be shown all on one line?
<Neosano> lol, it still shows 11.11 version on the site :D :D
<Neosano> and just wondering.. if we're talking about some ubuntu support, why can't they make just a little button pointing to lubuntu site in alternative downloads?
<Myrtti> like they do for kubuntu and xubuntu?
<Neosano> do they?
<phillw> Neosano: I can't find my password to edit it :(
<Neosano> phillw, :\
<phillw> I'll email mario, ask him to correct it & re-issue a password to me.
<Neosano> oh
<Neosano> found a link
<Neosano> miles away
<Neosano> ubuntu.com/project/about ubuntu/derivatives
<Neosano> oh, that's not a link
<Neosano> just a path for the buttons ;)
<Myrtti> Neosano: it was a joke of sorts, sorry
<czz> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<czz> MrChrisDruif, You currently live in Hawaii?
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, sure want to ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> czz; got an issue? If not we could go "offtopic" in #lubuntu-offtopic
<czz> When i need to charge my laptop i plug in the power cord and in the bottom right portion of the taskbar it expands for about 2 seconds then goes back to its original size. After plugging in the power cord and unplugging it, the size of the taskbar starts to take up a large portion of the right and spaces out the currently opened icons.
<Neosano> well, it's a known bug :\
<czz> Neosano, Excellent, I just wanted to make sure. :)
<Neosano> czz, but you should give the information about plugging in a power cord
<czz> A known bug surfacing from 11.10 or earlier?
<Neosano> czz, wait a second..
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, that's abug
<Neosano> czz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/846878
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Neosano> czz, you can disable the icon or use "lxpanelctl restart" in terminal ;)
<czz> Neosano, Thanks. I went ahead and disabled the battery icon, hopefully that will fix the issue.
<czz> Neosano, How do i get the icon to show again? :)
<Neosano> czz, in terminal: xfce4-power-manager-settings
<czz> Neosano, Thanks
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> I don't know what causes this but this is pretty frequent and frustating...
<AmberJ> Right now, if I minimise all programs, I don't get to see lubuntu desktop
<AmberJ> Instead it seems that lubuntu desktop sort of hanged...
<AmberJ> And, in 'top' pcmanfm is using over 90% of my CPU...
<AmberJ> Yes, I have pcmanfm open ...but I was not doing anything inside it. It was idle when this happened.
<AmberJ> Due to pcmanfm using >90% CPU, my PC is terribly slow
<AmberJ> Ok, I closed pcmanfm...but due to it being tied to lubuntu-desktop (pcmanfm shows desktop items?), I can still not see the desktop
<AmberJ> I closed pcmanfm by right clicking on pcmanfm's entry on lubuntu's "Task bar" and it took few minutes for pcmanfm to close from my "task bar"...but
<AmberJ> + 'top' still shows pcmanfm running and consuming >90% of my CPU
<AmberJ> I'm on 11.10 and I faced this many times on 11.04 as well...
<AmberJ> The best solution seems to be to reboot the system, but I didn't rebooted this time to see if developers want some logs from me about this problem...
<MrChrisDruif> phillw; ^
<MrChrisDruif> I'm sorry AmberJ , I don't remember who are the developers =(
<AmberJ> Well, when I said "developers" it meant everyone (people like you as well) :)
<AmberJ> MrChrisDruif, If you can tell me how to get some log files (that might be useful for devs) tell me. I can then probably mail it to devs (list?)
 * MrChrisDruif isn't a developer ^_^
<wxl> you cannot see the items on the desktop or the desktop is blank? can you see the panel? possible to get a screenshot?
<AmberJ> just a min
<AmberJ> wxl, I minimize all programs one by one....When I'm minimizing the "last open program" (and I expect to see my lubuntu desktop), I get this instead: http://i.imgur.com/pWJCl.png
<AmberJ> That weird screenshot is shown until I maximise some program (on maximising any program, that program works just fine)
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> just for grins try openbox --restart
<AmberJ> 'openbox --restart' restarted openbox but pcmanfm still takes >90% of CPU (same problem...Lubuntu Desktop not showing)
<AmberJ> Imho, this has todo with pcmanfm (rather than openbox/lxde)...
<AmberJ> or maybe, pcmanfm+lubuntuDesktopIntegration combo
<AmberJ> I don't know exactly how lubuntu/lxde shows Desktop icons...
<czz> Amber Jain?
<AmberJ> yes czz ...Why?
<czz> 4chan will love this juicy information. :)
<czz> I'm kidding...
<wxl> sorry disappeared
<wxl> what version of pcmanfm u have AmberJ ?
<AmberJ> wxl, well, the one that came with lubuntu 11.10 (latest...did 'sudo apt-get upgrade' an hour ago)
<AmberJ> I can't check because pcmanfm won't start right now...(because there's another pcmanfm eating my CPU in 'top')
<wxl> try sudo apt-cache policy pcmanfm | grep -i installed
<AmberJ> And, I'm not rebooting in case anyone wants some logs...
<AmberJ> Installed: 0.9.9-0ubuntu1
<wxl> you can also killall pcmanfm
<wxl> that is the latest
<wxl> weird
<AmberJ> I'm not killing intentionally in case anyone wants "live" logs from problematic pcmanfm execution...
<wxl> the logs will be there in any case
<AmberJ> oh ok
<AmberJ> 'sudo killall pcmanfm' failed to kill :D
<AmberJ> Only 'sudo kill -9 PID' can kill it...
<wxl> i didn't say sudo silly :D
<AmberJ> Without sudo won't help as well...
<AmberJ> still running :P
<wxl> bizarre
<wxl> even kill -9 no luck?
<AmberJ> On a side note, what bad will 'sudo' do? Won't it work otherwise?
<AmberJ> kill -9 did the trick. I just murdered 'pcmanfm' ;)
<wxl> not usually
<wxl> sometimes it will mess things up
<wxl> but it's granting higher level access than is needed all the time
<AmberJ> I don't do it with all apps :D
<AmberJ> sudo firefox ;)
<AmberJ> or, sudo pidgin :P
<AmberJ> wxl, I just noticed this...After killing pcmanfm, I can minimize all programs to see my lubuntu desktop...
<AmberJ> This was not same with 11.04. In 11.04, I had to reboot to bring my desktop back to normal
<wxl> i think you should run ubuntu-bug pcmanfm
<alkisg> Hi, will lubuntu 12.04 run in an old celeron @433, or it needs a more recent CPU with -pae enabled etc?
<Unit193> That's being talked about, but 12.04 in some way should be able to run on computers without support for PAE
<bioterror> try it out and tell us :-)
<Unit193> 12.10 I don't think will
<alkisg> Is the daily-live in a reasonable state, or should I download alpha-1 instead?
<bioterror> last time I used 64bit daily live, I had this lightdm problem
<alkisg> Hmmm thank you, I'll download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.iso and try to work around any errors
<alkisg> Btw for any people interested, I was able to boot lubuntu in recovery mode and startx afterwards, and that prevented most system services from running, resulting in about 50MB used memory with X and everything... very good for old computers with e.g. 128 MB RAM.
<phillw> alkisg: you can see if you have pae support from terminal
<phillw>  grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<phillw> it will return nothing if pae is not available.
<alkisg> Thank you, let me boot that pc...
<Neosano> alkisg, for me lubuntu is using less than 128 ram with normal booting :)
<alkisg> Neosano: true, but I believe you don't have enough left to surf with
<alkisg> While with more than 70MB free, one can also open a browser
<Neosano> even if os used less than 0 mb memory it wont be possible to surf :(
<alkisg> I've tested that configuration, I'm not talking theoretical
<Neosano> but thanks for the trick ^^
<alkisg> Of course I'm not talking about youtube either :)
<Neosano> firefox is using 210 mb with 3 tabs opened
<Neosano> one of them is youtube, yes
<Neosano> but closing it wont help that much :\
<alkisg> I was able to open 3 tabs with 128 RAM with no noticable problems
<AmberJ> wxl, did 'ubuntu-bug pcmanfm'. Thanks.
<AmberJ> wxl, Reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/913273
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 913273 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "PCManFM consumes >90% CPU" [Undecided,New]
<xsaidx> hello guys
<xsaidx> anyone use git ?
<durruti> hi, this is kind of a stupid question, but how do i change my background in lubuntu?
<bioterror> durruti, like on mostly every os, you right click that desktop
<durruti> yeah, i do and there's no option for it!
<bioterror> durruti, really?
<durruti> yes, im using lubuntu 11.10
<eaburns> Hi
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<bioterror> durruti, ^^ that kind of problem?
<durruti> yes bioterror, that kind
<eaburns> Is there some way to configure lubuntu to run 'xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap' upon login?
<bioterror> eaburns, you can make xmodmap.desktop to your ~/.config/autostart/
<eaburns> bioterror: is there some documentation for ~/.config/autostart or can I just dump shell scripts in there?
<durruti> bioterror, i fixed it thanks
<bioterror> eaburns, oh well, you can copy any file from /usr/share/applications/ to your ~/.config/autostart/ and edit it a little bit ;)
<eaburns> bioterror: thanks
<bioterror> and put correct exec=xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap
<bioterror> release your inner script kiddie ;)
<eaburns> 'script kiddie'?
<bioterror> yep, take something ready and modify it to suit your needs
<eaburns> Anyway, it doesn't seem to work.
<bioterror> check "Desktop Session Settings" from preferences that you have a tap there
<eaburns> Well, I can get it to run other programs (for example 'xmessage HELLO' runs just fine)
<bioterror> but do you need to specify that ~/.xmodmap for xmodmap?
<bioterror> doesnt it read it by default?
<eaburns> I use ~/.Xmodmap
<eaburns> maybe I should make it lowercase
<eaburns> There doesn't seem to be a standard name for it...
<bioterror> .xmodmaprc
<eaburns> Ideally it would find it by default
<bioterror> that's said in manpages
<eaburns> bioterror: well, it says a name *like* .xmodmaprc
<eaburns> I have yet to use a distro that respects that name.  Ubuntu seems to detect .Xmodmap correctly
#lubuntu 2012-01-08
<bioterror> okay
<eaburns> Thanks for your help
<eaburns> I am sure that I will eventually find something to get it working :)
<bioterror> we are almost there
<bioterror> I assume you have some special keys mapped?
<eaburns> Yeah
<Neosano> eaburns, the easiest way to set something to startup is "sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart"
<bioterror> that's just completely stupid
<Neosano> why? it works.
<bioterror> first sudo and graphical editor
<Neosano> ? and why not? O_o
<bioterror> second system wide configuration for a user specific settings
<Neosano> wait.. what's wrong with the first point?
<Unit193> !gksudo
<ubot5> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Unit193> NEVER use sudo leafpad!
<Neosano> Why is it an issue?
<Neosano> Well, to be perfectly honest, most of the time it isn't.
<Neosano> hehe
<Unit193> Read the link
<Neosano> that's from the link
<Unit193> Yeah, and the rest?
<Neosano> oh, you mean this thing? "Bottom line: most of the time when you use sudo for graphical applications, it's fine. Some of the time, though, it is not fine, and is, in fact, extremely bad. "
<Neosano> I think leafpad is too simple to do something bad :)
<eaburns> OK, I got it working
<eaburns> The trick seems to be that the desktop file doesn't expand ~
<eaburns> I changed it to use an absolute path to /home/eaburns/.Xmodmap and it worked just fine
<eaburns> Thanks for all of the help
<Neosano> and why can't we have a gui for autostart in Lubuntu?
<bioterror> Neosano, becouse you have not coded that yet
<Unit193> Simple, you can use it, just don't recommend it, and don't come here for help if you break something with it :)
<bioterror> niice
<bioterror> I had first PAE problem
<bioterror> maybe I should post to forums
<Unit193> Wow, must be one old compy
<bioterror> Stinkpad T42 :D
<bioterror> it has a pentium m
<Unit193> Thankfully the P-M I have works
<bioterror> so
<bioterror> what next :D
<Unit193> Debian :P
<Unit193> Or in your case, arch
<Unit193> But, offtopic time
<nullaresnata> Good day all.
<nullaresnata> I don't have sound on my pidgin. Anyone know why?
<nullaresnata> Well, better this way: is there a way to get sound on pidgin with Lubuntu?
<phillw> nullaresnata: tools --> Preferences --> Sound ?
<phillw> I have mine all disabled.
<nullaresnata> Done that already - still mute.
<phillw> nullaresnata: if you send me an email to phillw@ubuntu.com reminding me, I'll have a play with it tomorrow for you. I'm just about off to bed!
<Unit193> nullaresnata: Sound works otherwise?
<bioterror> correct sound theme?-)
<bioterror> I've seen that happening
<nullaresnata> Found a way. :)
<nullaresnata> Chose the method by command and directed the sound through aplay.
<nullaresnata> Donw.
<nullaresnata> *done
<nullaresnata> Thanks anyway, you pointed out in the right direction.
<phillw> nullaresnata: good to hear... one less task for me :)
<Unit193> Great! Glad you got it fixed
<Unit193> nullaresnata: So this makes sound ;)
<smile> LubuntuPowered: hi! :p
<david_j_r> For a small CLI utility, which is preferable for install: apt-get? or Synaptic Package Mgr? Or does it matter?
<AmberJ> Synaptic is NOT CLI, david_j_r
<AmberJ> small...well, go with apt-get (but it really depends on what you want)...
<david_j_r> yes - understood - but I can get a prog that IS used only on CLI -
<david_j_r> sorry if that was confusing!
<AmberJ> apt-get is CLI, aptitude is CUI/TUI, synaptic is GUI
<david_j_r> hashalot is the prog in question
<david_j_r> I can install it either from apt-get, or get it from Synaptic
<AmberJ> yes. you can install it using both...
<david_j_r> and no difference doing so?
<david_j_r> e.g., when it comes to upgrades?
<AmberJ> No difference.
<david_j_r> thanks!
<david_j_r> I'm hazy on what happens with those modes of installation -- as you can see!
<david_j_r> I'll just go for apt-get, then, with terminal already running.
<AmberJ> Both are same. Synaptic is ALTERNATIVE graphical interface to apt-get.
<david_j_r> Right! That's the missing link for me. Sometimes the simple things are the hardest to find out. ;)
<david_j_r> Thanks again.
<AmberJ> No problems :)
<kop> is there an lxde user available here ?
<holstein> kop: feel free and just ask away!
<nothingspecial> one would hope so kop :)
<kop> base install of 10.04 lubuntu w/nvidia driver/kernel
<kop> after enabling the second screen the menu fonts are so small that they can not be read with a magnifying glass
<kop> I don't have enough experience with the menu to know where the look and feel tab is
<kop> until I get a command line option or someone that regularly uses the desktop can point me to the right selections this desktop is useless
<smile> kop: use 11.10 instead. :)
<holstein> well, you can go back to one screen, and poke around in the GUI for a bit... but...
<bioterror> kop, is there a reason to use 10.04?
<kop> smile, not an option snd_oss module is deprecated past 10.10
<bioterror> there we go
<smile> kop: why you want oss? :)
<kop> just don't get me started on PA
<holstein> kop: try it live though... alsa only is likely what you want
<kop> doesn't work live as the module isn't in the L'ubuntu kernel options
<holstein> maybe theres a backport... or another kernel option
<kop> what I need is how to get to look and feel through a gui whose fonts have been reduced to less than 1/32"
<holstein> anyways... you should be able to do either... use that sound device without pulse in 11.10, or change the fonlt size
<holstein> font*
<kop> emu10k1x
<kop> get used to it I jus thin I cn tpye
<kop> and just before anyone suspects I'm "new" I've had my login here since "openprojects"
<kop> so where is look and feel located on a default install ?
<kop> this will have to be ~start > how many up > how many up> and fortunately I have a screen shot of the look and feel dialog box
<kop> krap I have a .18 dpi monitor and the fonts arn't big enough to read
<smile> MrChrisDruif: hoi! :)
<kop> so where is look and feel located on a default install ?
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks kop
<kop> I'll need nearly braille instructions because the fonts are unreadable
<MrChrisDruif> According to http://lxde.org/lxappearance_change_look_feel the app should be lxappearance
<kop> I've seen the dialog box in screen shots but lxappearance doesn't resemble it at all
<MrChrisDruif> Can you make a printscreen of it?
<kop> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-DQA25fY03Tk/Tkbk2dPqgVI/AAAAAAAABiQ/yB4bBUBkWbk/s1600/Screenshot-2.png
<kop> actually no as it's on an unusable desktop
<kop> the fonts are less than 1/32" tall
<MrChrisDruif> The PrtSc button doesn't work?
<kop> sure but I can't log in to anything I can't see
<kop> not been able to set up xchat etc
<kop> after enabling the second screen the menu fonts are so small that they can not be read with a magnifying glass
<kop> am I making any sense ?
<kop> imagine trying to read 4pt font on a 1024x768 screen
 * MrChrisDruif is having dinner while helping you
<kop> appreciated
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, but the window is looking kinda similar to the link you send me?
<kop> no I cant get there from here
<kop> need directions
<MrChrisDruif> Does the terminal open when you press Ctrl+Alt+T?
<kop> start > settings ? (I can see that one ) > how many from the top or bottom ....
<kop> yes but nothing in the lxappearance resembles the .png I posted :-/
<kop> am I wrong ver , release ?
<kop> <----lost
<MrChrisDruif> which version of Lubuntu are you running?
 * kop is wishing for a command line option for ssh 
<kop> 10.04
<Unit193> What about switching to a TTY?
<kop> need kernel modules that arn't included in 10.10 on
<MrChrisDruif> !TTY
<ubot5> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<MrChrisDruif> And Unit193; that'll probably won't work because lxappearance is a graphical app?
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: It won't show up there, no. You can either fix it CLI style, or  DISPLAY=:0 lxappearance  (Should pick it up)
<MrChrisDruif> Does "lxappearance &" open the lxappearance app?
<MrChrisDruif> That might be a useful command
<MrChrisDruif> kop; ^
<MrChrisDruif> kop; you still with us?
<kop> it does but dia'g box fonts are as the rest
<kop> <---- the day interrupts here also
<icanhasdearia> What is the path used in this distribution for storing game data files?  e.g. for gentoo linux each game has its own directory in /usr/share/games/.  I'm collecting notes for each distro so that I can collect a list of all possible paths to make sure to look in each of them for a particular game.
<MrChrisDruif> icanhasdearia; try searching that folder (aka I don't know)
<Unit193> icanhasdearia: Depends on the game, but assault cube has them in ~/.assaultcube_v1.04/ for example
<MrChrisDruif> kop; so lxappearance is open now?
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, maybe they all store them in ~/ ?
<MrChrisDruif> As hidden folders?
<smile> bye :)
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Aye
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; where are the settings saved from lxappearance? Maybe it's easier to just open that file with nano and edit it?
<psesq> games installed from repos are in /usr/share/games too
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; is it on lubuntu-rc.xml?
<psesq> and those, which are not installed from deb - in home, as hidden ;)
<psesq> in my case
<Unit193> psesq: Data files
 * MrChrisDruif isn't on Lubuntu to test
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: It's got fonts in there,a ye
<psesq> anyway, i don't think it depends on distro, but game?
<pat> I've found this: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/install-lubuntu-software-center.html  but I'm on Lucid and it doesnt' seem to be working.  Is there a way to install the software center on lububtu lucid?
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193; http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=73909.0
<Unit193> The software center isn't ready anyway
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: On that page, just haven't read it
<MrChrisDruif> pat; you'd need to download the source files and compile it yourself. It isn't without reason that it isn't available for ALL Lubuntu versions
<pat> Bah.  I'm looking for an easy way mymother can install software.  You can browse by category in the sofwre center, unless there's a way to do it in synaptics GUI too
<MrChrisDruif> pat; in the tree on the left side you can also scroll categories
<MrChrisDruif> Not as intuitive like LSC or USC etc...
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't know if you can hide technical packages in Synaptic
<pat> I'll just NOT tell her how to do it and punch a hole through her firewall instead so I can get in and do it.
<pat> Thanks folks.
<MrChrisDruif> pangolin;
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Dang...
<MrChrisDruif> Just use SSH keys I wanted to say
 * MrChrisDruif is off again
<Unit193> +screen
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry kop, but I've got to do some stuff
<kop> MrChrisDruif,  I'll get there somehow and screenshot , dia some wtf to the forum as well as links here
<kop> way kewl
<kop> have all but the main menu  fonts to 32pt
<kop> now for the menu ...
<kop> any ideas
 * kop googles futility 
<kop> ok down to one final adjustment
<kop> font size in the main menu .....
<corvus_> Anyone have any experience with xfce-screenshooter in Lubuntu?
<corvus_> Or any screenshot utility in Lubuntu, for that matter?
<Unit193> scrot is the default
<AmberJ> corvus_, Print Screen key saves to ~/
<corvus_> scrot is terminal based, yes?
<Unit193> Yep (and read what Amber said)
<corvus_> All right, I will check. Thanks.
<AmberJ> yes, but it is bind to "Print Screen" key in Lubuntu.
<corvus_> Tried taking a screenshot of my desktop. Couldn't find the image in ~/
<corvus_> ?
<AmberJ> Ah...he left. I got disconnected :(
<clache> Hi, I have a problem on Lubuntu 11.10. My wifi pcmcia card Netgear WG511v3 work fine with the 3.0.0.12 kernel, but not recognise with 3.0.0.14.
<clache> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-105726 At the begginning it's when it work. After line 304 when it's bad.
<clache> If someone have heard about this.
<bioterror> pangolin,
<bioterror> have you seen here much problems?
<pangolin> I haven't
<bioterror> clache, are you now using 3.0.0.12?
<clache> Yes now, i'm on 3.0.0.12
<bioterror> you should probably report a bug against kernel 3.0.0.14 that the driver is missing or something like that
<bioterror> best way to make kernel team to be sure that they forgot to include something in there ;)
<clache> Ok, i'm a beginner, i'm looking for that
<bioterror> launchpad.net is the place for bug tracking
<bioterror> and lots of other things
<clache> Yes, I known, For doing a good report, i'm going ask help in my language.
#lubuntu 2012-12-31
<Noskcaj> and for xubuntu the opposite is true, @xubuntulinux has no posts and tells you to see @xubuntu which i think knome runs
<id01> how can i restore the default configuration in openbox?
<holstein> id01: you can always just remove/rename/move things in your /home directory and let them automatically respawn as default
<id01> holstein, sorry,i didnt catch that..
<holstein> id01: the configuration for openbox, or whatever.. its in your /home directory.. you blow that out and you get the default
<id01> the thing is that iam using 500 mb of ram and i have open only xchat
<holstein> id01: if you think its the config, make a new user and test as that new user
<holstein> im using 650 with a browser and a terminal open
<holstein> id01: are you out of memory? or you just feel it should be lighter?
<id01> holstein, the second one
<id01> holstein, i'am in a netbook and i have only 1 gb of ram
<holstein> i would just search "free up memory on ubuntu" and see what you find, like for example http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-free-up-ram-on-ubuntudebian.html
<holstein> i just put 2gb's in mine... though i have some with only 1gb
<holstein> i dont expect as much from those systems though
<id01> holstein, yeah that's true
<id01> holstein, are you using openbox?
<skr_> when ever i open any gnome app like gedit, gcal etc .. i get an error msg "GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications." due to which i am not able to save the settings for these application.PLZ HELP....
<minijerk> hello
#lubuntu 2013-01-01
<i3ear> I have a question about installing wine, it says here: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu that I need to go to edit>software sources, but I can find no such menu in lubuntu software center
<i3ear> can anyone help me?
<i3ear> is anyone here?
<i3ear> can you help me?
<Unit193> i3ear: No, just search for wine in software center.
<i3ear> Unit193, but won't that just install the binaries and not install the required libraries?
<i3ear> Unit193, it is clear that this step involves installing the required libraries to make the binaries run
<Unit193> i3ear: That's all you need to use wine, the extra PPA is just their most recent version.
<i3ear> Unit193, alright I will give it a try. if I have any more problems will you still be here?
<Unit193> Maybe, someone else may if I'm not.
<i3ear> alright. is there a tutorial you could point me out to about  using wine by any chance?
<i3ear> I forgot! I have another question: I already have lubuntu installed, how can I set my /home directory to my second hard disk drive?
<i3ear> I didn't do it the first time because the installer was giving me major problems about dual booting with windows xp when I decided that I should just run linux fully and run my windows programs with wine
<i3ear> so when I installed it over windows xp I just went with the easiest, and what I perceived to be the most reliable option
<Unit193> Generally for wine: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine not sure if it's up to date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<i3ear> thank you very much, you have been a huge help. By any chance do you have tutorials about things like... how to install programs properly using terminal, how to access all the components I currently have installed on linux, and things of that nature related to the natural indepth use of linux, as well as a tutorial on how to use jack?
<i3ear> I am sorry I have a lot of questions but I have large needs for computers :(
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement  has several different ways of installing and managing software, and there are manpages for most programs.  Jack isn't something I've messed with, but pretty sure the wiki has info, and I know the arch wiki does.
<i3ear> Unit193, thank you  very much, you have been a big help
<ro_> I have yet another problem. the resolution on my display does not match my monitor. when I go to change the display it won't let me checkmark "turn on"
<ro_> it only started doing this after my latest restart to fix a crashing program
<ro_> did I mention that  my computer is really old? by the way this is i3ear from last time
<Unit193> You could check for "Additional Drivers", but I think it'd be more worth while to try generating an xorg.conf file.
<Unit193> Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ro_> I get an error when I try to run rm ~/.config/monitors.xml off of the tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution I get an error: rm: invalid option -- '/' (next line) try 'rm  --help' for more information.
<ro_> hello?
<ro_> I also tried reseting xwindows but I got an error: "sudo: /etc/init.d/?dm: command not found
<ro_> I am having major issues with lubuntu. This is the 4th time I have installed it
<jude0> with?
<ro_> the last time I installed it, when I turned it on it would boot past the bios just fine but when lubuntu started up the screen was just black
<ro_> I had to reinstall lubuntu from the disk
<jude0> and you are sure you waited long enough?
<ro_> by the way the disk is outdated because the latest version of lubuntu could not fit on the 700mb cdrs I have
<ro_> yes I am sure, my monitor said "no signal" for quite a while
<jude0> and you did it on the motherboards native video controller?
<ro_> anyway, this is a fresh install and as soon as I booted up the computer I got "an unexpected error has happened"
<ro_> yes, I tried both my onboard and my... my videocard... forgot what kind it is, from the middle of 2003
<jude0> do you know how far into the boot you got before you got the error?
<ro_> alright the error happened on this latest install of the system on my computer. I got the error as soon as I saw the desktop
<jude0> oh
<jude0> did you try erasing the home directory?
<jude0> it's possible that permissions for the home directory somehow got changed
<ro_> what do you mean? I reformatted both my hdds, set my root and swap partitions on my first and my home on my second
<jude0> ah so it was on your initial login
<ro_> yes, my initial login
<ro_> here we go I have an error open
<ro_> "sorry, ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error"
<jude0> out of curiosity could you pastebin you system hardware specs
<ro_> you mean like my cpu speed or the make and models?
<jude0> the more the better
<jude0> gpu especially
<ro_> is there a hardware analasis program I could download to get all the information you need?
<jude0> oh so you have another linux running on that hardware?
<ro_> no it is just one install of linux
<jude0> well if you can live distro it and run hardinfo it can generate reports
<ro_> I am running off of the linux I installed right now
<ro_> I am having no real problems with this latest install but I am worried because all my previous installs have failed
<ro_> that is what I want help with
<jude0> i am assuming a different linux distro than (l)ubuntu
<jude0> (that you are running off of)
<ro_> nope I am running off of lubuntu
<jude0> so the 5th? time you installed it... it just worked?
<ro_> the first 2 times I installed it I tried getting it to dual boot between lubuntu and windows XP but I could never get grub to work so I just abandoned that and decided to just run 100% linux, then the third time I installed it it worked for a day, and then the screen resolution wouldn't change so I had to change monitors.
<ro_> then I turned it off
<ro_> when I turned it back on, the thing with the screen not showing
<ro_> that happened
<ro_> so I reinstalled lubuntu again and now I am talking to you
<jude0> did you try to install proprietary grafix drivers?
<ro_> http://pastebin.com/cuKZGFqT
<ro_> by the way the specs you wanted
<ro_> I am not sure how, my graphics card is a nvidia geforce 5200
<ro_> arg
<jude0> hi
<ro_> sorry, you still there? what did I miss?
<ro_> hello
<jude0> so your goal is to mitigate the graphics issue or is it to dual boot your system?
<ro_> my goal is to prevent my computer from just randomly breaking on me
<ro_> like it has in the past
<ro_> I just want a stable single install of lubuntu with my home on my second hard disk drive
<ro_> I want to know why lubuntu keeps bugging out on me
<jude0> ah so its a multi harddrive install
<ro_> yes
<jude0> all your graphics issues probably have to do with your nvidia card
<jude0> in order to fix it you will have to get proprietary drivers (assuming that the unproprietary ones don't work well enough)
<ro_> how do I do that? just go to the nvidia website?
<jude0> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-173.14.36-driver.html
<jude0> assuming you have a 64bit linux install
<ro_> nope, 32 bit
<jude0> why not 64?
<jude0> your hardware supports it
<ro_> because this computer is at least 9 years old
<ro_> are you sure?
<jude0> assuming you have this http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Sempron%2064%202600+%20-%20SDA2600AIO2BX%20(SDA2600BXBOX).html
<jude0> then yes
<ro_> huh
<ro_> didn't know that
<ro_> but I don't have a dvd burner
<ro_> would it be worth it to just reinstall a 64 bit operating system?
<TheLordOfTime> s/reinstall/install/
<TheLordOfTime> if you're not using 64bit on a 64bit processor you're not using the full abilities of the processor.
<TheLordOfTime> and if your RAM is more than 4GB, you can only truly use it with 64bit
<jude0> his ram is 768MBs
<ro_> yup
<jude0> i have many computers and i just like to match all their software as close as possible... haven't done a 32bit install in like half a decade
<jude0> but as far as your time is worth to you, it might not be worth it
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<ro_> huh, it might be the rural area I live in but I didn't think that 64 bit computers were that old
<TheLordOfTime> if he's on that low a RAM, the overhead'll not be worth it
<jude0> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.36-driver.html for the 32bit driver
<ro_> how do I run it?
<jude0> lemi check
<TheLordOfTime> probably download and then run a .run
<jude0> if you go to the additional tab on that link i provided it shows you one way
<jude0> "additional information"
<jude0> i would recommend doing it without running an xserver
<jude0> not that you NEED to with nvidia like you often do with amds, but you will probably run into less issues if anything does go wrong
<TheLordOfTime> nvidia's smart
<TheLordOfTime> it won't modprobe the driver  until a reboot i think
<jude0> i don't know about that
<TheLordOfTime> last i updated the driver anyways
<ro_> I don't know if I am running an xserver or not, should I worry about it?
<jude0> you are, but i guess you can try normal and then if everything blows up then you have to go to shell way anyway
<jude0> they used to have a feature in lubuntu to make it all easy with installing proprietary drivers. I think they took it out though.
<jude0> for me that was one of the selling features too
<ro_> I tried putting in the nvidia command, I even put the path to the file before the file name
<ro_> nothing works
<jude0> hmm
<jude0> what response do you get from the command?
<ro_> sh: 0: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36.pkg1.run
<ro_> I cd to the folder that it is in then I ran the command that nvidia gives
<jude0> sounds like a type or wrong directory somehow
<ro_> the directory is right, in terminal I am in the right directory
<jude0> did you apend a ./ before the filename?
<ro_> how do you mean?
<ro_> like
<jude0> sh ./NVIDIA...
<ro_> no I did not
<ro_> sh: 0: Can't open ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36.pkg1.run
<ro_> the error I got
<jude0> what do you get when you ls that dir
<ro_> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.36-pkg1.run
<jude0> i see a dash you missed
<jude0> -pkg not .pkg
<ro_> you are right
<jude0> in the future you might want to try just hitting tab for autocomplete
<jude0> then you don't have to worry about typos as much
<ro_> I did not know that you could do that
<ro_> alright so it gave me an error, the installer said that I have to run it as root
<jude0> so you would go like sh ./NVI[hi tab]
<ro_> so I should put a sudo before that command?
<jude0> you are installing drivers... drivers always need full priv's because you are modifying the computer
<ro_> I see. It gave me a new error. "Unable to find the system utilities 'ld' ; please make sure you have the package 'binutils' installed. If you do have binutils installed then please check that 'ld' is in your PATH.
<jude0> so install binutils... after that it will probably error again asking for linux headers
<ro_> hey
<jude0> yea
<ro_> when I see usr in a command line I am supposed to type in, do I type usr or my account name?
<jude0> "/usr" is a directory do you mean "user:"?
<ro_> the command is ../binutils-2.13/configure --prefix=/usr --enable-shared &&
<jude0> is NVIDIA doing this or you? because i am pretty sure you do not need to config the binutils any more than default
<ro_> I am using this guide http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_scratch/chapter06/binutils.html
<ro_> to install binutils
<jude0> so are you building it for fun(more work) or do you not know apt utilities or package manager?
<ro_> I do not know either of those things, I just figured that I could just google "terminal command for (blank)"
<jude0> na... your are making it hard for yourself
<jude0> in the ubuntu variants you have a graphical package manager called synaptic
<jude0> i would start there
<ro_> alright
<jude0> two of the most important feature of linux for me are 1: the package management system and 2: ksplice
<ro_> ahh crap, it gave me an error: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit x before installing. For further details please see blah blah"
<jude0> so you found synaptic in your menu?
<ro_> yes I did, got it installed too
<jude0> so x11 is the xserver you are running
<ro_> yes, I installed binutils and when I trid running the installer again I got the above error
<ro_> I see. so how do I turn it off so I can install this thing, then restart windowsx?
<jude0> oh binutils doesn't like X i thought that the nvidea dont
<ro_> ahh
<jude0> i am pretty sure binutils shouldn't care that you are running x
<ro_> the nvidia installer cares that I am running x
<jude0> yes that makes sense now.
<ro_> it is telling me to exit x before installing
<jude0> yea well x is everything that is graphical
<ro_> so how do I shut down x then start it back up so I am not completly lost?
<jude0> so you pretty much have to drop into run level 3 install it then go back into runlevel 5
<jude0> do you know about the builtin terminals in debian?
<ro_> no I do not
<jude0> like CTRL+ALT+F7
<ro_> I don't know any linux shortcuts
<jude0> so if you go CTRL+ALT+F1
<jude0> it will bring up a terminal
<jude0> the f7 one gets you back to your current session
<ro_> sorry about all that
<ro_> I uhm... whell I figured out how to open up terminal, but I missed the part about getting back from terminal, so I just rebooted out of it
<ro_> and now I am having the same exact problem I had with my last install
<ro_> I can't change my resolution so I can't set it in the correct range of the monitor I want to use (right now I am using my backup monitor)
<ro_> I go to system tools> monitor setting. Then I change the resolution but when I click apply I get an error "you can't turn off all monitor"
<ro_> it won't let me check the box near the "turn on" option in the settings
<jude0> well lets get the drivers installed
<ro_> alright
<jude0> hopefully the problem goes away
<ro_> indeed
<jude0> so yea the ctrl+alt+f7 is your main session(the one you are in now)
<ro_> I see
<jude0> that is why i said that one first
<jude0> i was hoping to mitigate exactly what you did
<ro_> so ctrl+alt+f1 is to get to terminal and ctrl+alt+f7 is to get back?
<ro_> hah yeah sorry...
<jude0> well to be exact f1-6 are terminals and f7-12 are supposed to be sessions
<jude0> so the theory is you have one terminal for every session
<jude0> thats why it is f7
<ro_> I see
<jude0> so with priv's you will need to go to the terminal execute "init 3" and then when you are done installing the drivers "init 5"
<jude0> in debian there are 6 runlevels
<jude0> 0 is off 6 is reboot and 5 is the one you are currently in
<ro_> do I just type "init 3"?
<jude0> not yet
<ro_> alright
<jude0> 3 is no xserver aka no graphics
<ro_> right
<jude0> so you will want to go to a terminal... ideally f1 because f1 is the matching terminal for f7 although it really doesnt matter, and then drop run levels install drivers, go back to graphics run level then reboot
<ro_> alright
<jude0> good luck
<ro_> how do I change the run level?
<jude0> init
<ro_> alright
<ro_> alright, tried that. Got the same error. I did it just as you told me to
<ro_> sudo init 3, sudo sh ./Nvidiadriver
<jude0> which error?
<ro_> "close x to install"
<jude0> so init 3 doesn't work on lubuntu anymore? i guess it's possible
<ro_> hmmm, so now what?
<jude0> init 2
<ro_> alright
<ro_> didn't work
<jude0> maybe they changed inittab
<jude0> there are other ways don't worry
<jude0> in debian another feature is service management. so if you type "service [servicename] stop" it kills it
<jude0> and then start starts it
<jude0> the service i beleive we want to stop is lightdm
<jude0> dm=desktop manager
<ro_> I see
<jude0> i haven't tested it but i beleive if you were to stop the lightdm service then it will also kill x
<ro_> and if I started lightdm it would start x?
<jude0> definately
<jude0> if x is ever dead you can always run "startx" its kinda hard to kill though
<ro_> I see
<jude0> so might as well give the service lightdm stop a try
<ro_> alright, now to try it
<gotwig> paid apps in LSC?
<gotwig> How can I install paid apps in lubuntu software center
<Unit193> gotwig: Last I knew, you couldn't.
<tagava> hello and happy new year
<tagava> i came with a problem. irsend SEND_ONCE AVR260 KEY_POWER this command turns on my amplituner
<tagava> what would be best way to execute it after lirc starts
<tagava> and before lightdm is called
<tagava> anyone have some kind of idea? :)
<Fonzee> Hi there
<Fonzee> Can I install Lubuntu on an Ubuntu 12 installation while keeping my stuff?
<dencrypt> yes
<maraz> Hm. I have three computers which aren't suspending their monitors when inactive, independent of the power management settings. The displays turn off properly and then turn on again but with a black screen.
<maraz> Previous ubuntu installs worked fine.
<tagava> when i add file to /etc/init.d/ which contains one simple command
<tagava> #! /bin/sh
<tagava> /usr/bin/irsend SEND_ONCE AVR260 KEY_POWER
<tagava> and i symlink it to /etc/rc5.d/
<tagava> its not executed at reboot
<tagava> why is that?
<Blag> Hello?
<Blag> Hello?
#lubuntu 2013-01-02
<nightdemon666> hi. need help. anyone to help?
<holstein> nightdemon666: just ask.. if any volunteer can help, they will
<nightdemon666> ok... well i have an issue trying to get two monitors to work in lubuntu 10.04. i have one monitor working. the one im using now. I configured a xorg.config file to do that. now I want to get a TV monitor working with a second video card. an nvidia. i tested with win xp. worked so easy. but im not ready to upgrade my sons computer to win xp until i get all my files moved over. im upgrading my sons PC to win xp so he c
<holstein> sure.. xp is not a good example
<nightdemon666> i know, but it was a test softwarre
<holstein> nightdemon666: nvidia is free to make you a driver for you linux as well
<nightdemon666> but it still worked in xp
<nightdemon666> pissed me off
<holstein> nightdemon666: what would i suggest? try lubuntu 12.04 live
<holstein> or 12.10
<nightdemon666> open source one works just fine, and in xp i didnt even have to install the nvidia driver
<nightdemon666> it just worked
<holstein> nightdemon666: xp doesnt have the proper driver either
<holstein> nightdemon666: if you want support, you'll need to install the driver there as well
<nightdemon666> did some changed get made in lubuntu 12.04 that makes dual monitor set up simpler?
<holstein> nightdemon666: you are bascially using the equivalent of the vesa driver in xp
<holstein> nightdemon666: but, this is not a windows support channel, so lets get back to lubuntu
<holstein> nightdemon666: the tool i use is called 'arandr' ...but i find sometimes i need the proprietary driver that i assume is available for your hardware
<holstein> nightdemon666: if the open source one worked just fine, use it.. but i think thats why you are here, correct? its not working fine?
<holstein> nightdemon666: the driver support might be better for your hardware in 12.04 or 12.10. thats why i suggest it..
<nightdemon666> ok... so i need to tell xorg.config file to use vesa, and not the intel driver form the onboard vidoa card outputing video to the monitor and 86 the "nv" (nouveau) driver for the other monitor??? ok, hold up.. just an fyi... some of this IS an experiment. I "should" be able to get both of these monitors working in lubuntu 10.04, but i have a hunch i need to carefully config my xorg.config file... can anyone with exper
<nightdemon666> i see. hold up... im needed, brbr
<holstein> sure.. you can do that as well.. sometimes i grab a knoppix or puppy live CD and config the dual head, and grab the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> nightdemon666: with arandr, i usually dont have to mess with the xorg.conf
<holstein> nightdemon666: some proprietary nvidia drivers create a custom xorg.conf for my devices
<nightdemon666> ok... now, another thing i did was test in an ubuntu (gnome) 10.10 version to see if it would "just work" no luv :( so here is the scoop... again, I ONLY tested in win xp to see if I was limited by hardware, or software. since i confirmed the configuration works in win xp, i tossed that idea out, and back to lubuntu i went. I have messed around with the xorg.config file a number of times. I have looked for the proprie
<nightdemon666> ?
<nightdemon666> also, arandr? did you mean xrandr or really arandr?
<holstein> 10.10 is EOL
<holstein> arandr is the tool i use
<holstein> its just a GUI frontend
<nightdemon666> interesting
<holstein> the hardware works in xp with proper supported drivers
<holstein> that only means the hardware is functional
<nightdemon666> in deed :)
<nightdemon666> so my quest is to force feed lubuntu to get it to work too! :)
<nightdemon666> i love these kinds of challanges, and i love linux, so thats why i cam here. i have spent 4 days on this :(
<holstein> nightdemon666: i sometimes use a knoppix or puppy live CD and grab the xorg.conf from there
<holstein> nightdemon666: i used to spend days on it.. now i just fire up several live CD's and figure out what needs what
<nightdemon666> understood, i could do that too... would that be any different than doing that on any other distro??? who knoppix make it easier to get the xorg.conf file?
<holstein> nightdemon666: what would i do? isolate just the nvidia hardware and see what it needs.. with a live CD or from an install
<holstein> nightdemon666: i have had better luck with knoppix.. which is why i suggested it.. it generates nice xorg.conf files that i can edit if needed
<nightdemon666> like take what ever drivers are contained in a old knoppix disk for nvidia and copy those files to a flash drive and stick em on the lubuntu filesystem?
<holstein> nightdemon666: no.. not the drivers.. the xorg.conf
<holstein> nightdemon666: the drivers are in the kernel.. unless you are going to load a proprietary blob, which you might need, and i would determine that by isolating the nvidia harware as suggested above
<nightdemon666> i see... well the xorg config file was prety easy for me to generate. i even just went ahead and generated them one at a time for both monitors, and spliced them together into one. but lubuntu crys when i do that :(\
<holstein> nightdemon666: sure.. im just saying, i dont know what your xorg.conf looks like.. and if you are having a hard time with it, you shoulc consider it could be breaking things
<holstein> lubuntu doesnt care.. it doesnt cry or care.. it'll use a proper xorg.conf though
<nightdemon666> well i had to just to get the one monitor to work. i have no choice. lubuntu wasnt happy with me when i went with out it. i suppose i can share a copy of the xorg config file if you want, but if you are not comfortable with that i can not do that...
<holstein> remove it from the equation.. move it out of the way, and try a tool like arandr.. or try a live CD such as knoppix or lubuntu 12.10
<nightdemon666> ok... let me install the arandr package.. if apt-get will let me...
<nightdemon666> honestly i didnt think 10.04 LTS was EOL untill this april BTW...
<holstein> apt-get just does package management.. if the package is available in 10.04, and you run the command, you get the package
<holstein> nightdemon666: 10.04 is not... but 10.10, as you mentioned trying above, is
<nightdemon666> indeed, and got it... let me play with this a second...
<nightdemon666> oh, yeah, that is correct. i was just playign with it as probably everyone else does when troubleshooting... brb
<holstein> im just pointing out what may not be fair comparisons.. since 10.10 is EOL, and 10.04 gets updates that might fix or break your config
<holstein> i suggest troubleshooting with 12.04 and 12.10
<nightdemon666> ok, so let me ask this... do you suggest i kill lxdm, .bac my xorg.config file and logback in, run the arandr program, and see if it works... do you think the current xorg.config file would interfere as of now?
<nightdemon666> or run another custom xorg.config file with both monitors plugged in?
<holstein> i dont know *anything* about your current xorg.. i know that lubuntu didnt make it. and i suggest you remove it from the equation and troubleshoot.. how would i do that? rename it and reboot
<holstein> but, before all of that, i would have tested each graphics card independently and know what drivers work and what is needed
<nightdemon666> i see, i can do that... if i need more help, you'll see me return. thank you holstein :) how much longer are you on?
<holstein> nightdemon666: im always logged in... but i should be here a bit longer.. cheers!
<nightdemon666> i kinda did that, but lubuntu apparently REALLY doesnt like my nvidia card by its self :( it seem the intel one is stable... not I do have another nvidia card, and with out the custom xorg config file it was "ok" but it had video flicker
<holstein> the nvidia one might require the proprietary driver
<holstein> if you havent tried it, then that is what i would do next. i would test with the nvidia proprietary driver on that card
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nightdemon666> when i input the "Option	     "PreferredMode" "1024x768" inot the "Section "Monitor" of the xorg.config file and "DefaultDepth 24" in the "Section "Screen" with "Modes     "1024x768" appended at the end of that section under "Depth     24" it works great with out the proprietary driver though... so you think the proprietary one is necessary anyway even though it woks fine using the opensource one after seuccessful con
<holstein> i would try the device independently and test with vesa, open and proprietary
<nightdemon666> without the xorg file
<holstein> nightdemon666: i did this with my nvidia hardware
<nightdemon666> correct?
<holstein> nightdemon666: correct... until the proprietary one makes one and wants it
<holstein> otherwise, yes.. i would remove the xorg from the equation
<nightdemon666> ok, so enlighten me.. i didnt think about the vesa part of this equation.. how do i go about testing the vesa driver?
<holstein> i just specify it in an xorg.conf, or i do it from the live CD menu with nomodeset
<holstein> nightdemon666: i doubt you are going to want to use the vesa driver, so you dont have to test that.. just know its an option
<nightdemon666> because vesa is crap?
<holstein> when folks say "ive tried everything" i ask about the vesa driver.. and sometimes that helps find something else out
<holstein> nightdemon666: its not a 3d driver.. its great at what it does
<nightdemon666> i dont need the 3d. this machine is NOT expected to be fancy.. hence the lubuntu install. this is a 1.2 ghz intel cpu, with 512 ram
<nightdemon666> so on my current install, how to i envoke the vesa driver option on these graphics cards?
<holstein> nightdemon666: there are other things that might make you want the other drivers.. again... test it ans see what works for you
<nightdemon666> in grub config file?
<holstein> nightdemon666: i would try it from a live CD.. nomodeset
<holstein> nightdemon666: in puppy linux, there is a wizard that pops up and boot and asks what driver you want to try, and you can say vesa as a test
<nightdemon666> ok, sorry for the ignorance, at which point on a live cd shall i invoke the vesa driver? after pressing a certain key before plymouth loads?
<nightdemon666> i do have a puppy cd though... an OLD one lol
<holstein> nightdemon666: i tap or hold shift... i get the old menu with the function options... i ust f6 to specify nomodeset
<holstein> nightdemon666: the old one is fine.. all im interested in with the vesa driver test from puppy is. does this work.. i can look at the xorg.conf as wel and play with resolutions there
<nightdemon666> tap or hold shift at boot right? thats just a one timer though too right? like, only works once on installs, and everytime on boot live or not?
<holstein> nightdemon666: if it works in the old puppy cd, you know you can force lubuntu to do that
<holstein> nightdemon666: i tap or hold shift while the live CD boots
<nightdemon666> ok, i think i'll go puppy first. looks like i have a lot more work to do :P
<nightdemon666> wish me luck
<holstein> cheers!
<nightdemon666> think puppy 4.0 will do?
<nightdemon666> and does it creat a xorg.conf file or do i create it?
<holstein> nightdemon666: yup... there is an ubuntu based one, but 4.0 is fine.. you just wnat to test the vesa driver on the hardware there, and look at an xorg
<holstein> nightdemon666: theres a wizard at boot
<nightdemon666> but it creates a xorg.conf file its self or i issue the command?
<holstein> nah. its a wizard
<nightdemon666> awesomes, thanks. chao!
<nightdemon666> well, suckage holstein... i tried your recommendation on puppy. maybe next time i should try knoppix. it wasnt so successful. perhaps because of the cards being nvidia. so i tried another card, a Virge. dont know if you have ever heard of that one. anyway, the best xorg does is have text based output on both screens, but xvesa or xorg only output to one screen. I analized the xorg.config file it generated when i did the xo
<nightdemon666> sorry for the typos btw...
<holstein> nightdemon666: if the vesa driver doesnt work,then you have other issues...
<nightdemon666> it acts like it doesnt even recognize the other monitor
<holstein> nightdemon666: thats why i suggest *inependently*
<holstein> nightdemon666: one at a time
<nightdemon666> but i dont understand why win xp does so simple, but linux struggles to perform this.
<holstein> nightdemon666: xp is so simple because the drivers are created for it
<holstein> nightdemon666: also, you are used to it
<nightdemon666> i did that one at a time too. i got fairly similar results as i did doing one at a time on lubuntu itsself.
<holstein> nightdemon666: i remember when i used XP, it was simpler.. now, its simpler for me in windows
<holstein> in linux i mean*
<holstein> nightdemon666: its not a fair comparison.. nor is it consructive, or helpful to compare to windows
<nightdemon666> actually, ive been using linux since 2009. been using all sorts of distros. i run two servers in house
<holstein> nightdemon666: then you should understand that any vendor is free and welcome to create drivers for linux as they do for windows
<nightdemon666> my sons computer runs lubuntu 10.04 with ssh and smb. another,  ssh server for now. will be smb when i get another drive. external 3tb or so.
<nightdemon666> i suppose im a bit lazy on one side to just call or email a vendor to write a driver, instead a hard head thinking i can just figure it out on my own :/
<holstein> if you are 3 days in, id say you are not lazy
<nightdemon666> true
<holstein> nightdemon666: the vendors *wont* write a driver
<holstein> nightdemon666: if they did, they would be included
<holstein> nightdemon666: the drivers are in the kernel for most things
<nightdemon666> right
<nightdemon666> thats why i love the linux kernal
<nightdemon666> i dont have to install "most" drivers
<holstein> the things that are not are more challenging. thought the vesa driver should work with *any* graphics harware
<holstein> hardware*
<nightdemon666> but can output video on two different monitors on two different vga cards???
<nightdemon666> at the same time?
<nightdemon666> perhaps i suck and i dont know how to configure vesa. honestly, my experience with vesa is with OLD hardware that xorg just doesnt play well with.
<holstein> nightdemon666: you can do whatever you want with an xorg.conf
<holstein> what would i do? test each device independetnly
<holstein> OR, just hook up what i want, and try arandr for dual head config
<nightdemon666> and usually vesa presents its self with, hey xorg sucks for you, select a resolution using vesa driver. i get that all the time with dr web antivirus on my netboot :/
<holstein> nightdemon666: forget i mentioned vesa
<holstein> nightdemon666: dont use it
<nightdemon666> what is dual head config? ive seen this before on the webs.
<holstein> nightdemon666: if it comes up that you cant get what you want, consider using it for troubleshooting
<holstein> nightdemon666: i have dual head.. that what you are talking about
<holstein> 2 montiros
<holstein> monintors*. 2 graphics cards or one that supported dual head
<holstein> otherwise, you would just be using your computer and not having any issues
<nightdemon666> i see, yes im trying to configure two  monitors. two separate vga out puts two different cards. one onboard, the other pci
<nightdemon666> did i mention OLD hardware ?lol
<nightdemon666> and olf hp xt963
<holstein> right.. so if you had, like i do, an nvidia card with 2 outs, i install the proprietary driver and dual head works great
<nightdemon666> *old
<nightdemon666> yeah, too bad im too cheap to get one of those cards.. i have a feeling that would work better
<holstein> if you have, (as i also have) a laptop or to (or more) with vga outs, then the outs work
<holstein> if you mix brands, and try and get things working with what you got.. you might have more of a challenge
<holstein> and it will be specific to your hardware case
<nightdemon666> yeah, thats simple too. ive never had so much trouble with monitors honestly. my netbook is connected to a 40inch lcd tv and works perfectly fine
<holstein> nightdemon666: so, this is the exact same thing.. but you'll need drivers for both and it'll be more challenging
<nightdemon666> ive also had (this laptop im typing you on now) connected to the same 40 inch lcd tv running fedora 11. (at the time)
<nightdemon666> i see. the intel driver seems to load fine. and the nvidia open source nouveau driver loads fine two. separatelt.
<nightdemon666> both monitors work just fine using both cards separately and with custom xorg.conf file
<holstein> nightdemon666: together might be more of a challenge.. sometimes i just try knoppix and see if it works
<nightdemon666> i see. that is next. puppy was "ok" but didnt see both monitors :(
<holstein> i would expect to setup dual head in there with a tool
<holstein> thats when the xorg would get generated
<nightdemon666> of course, xorg has NO problem logging information to the xorg.conf file when generated though. see, i just sudo service lxdm stop. then i sudo Xorg -configure. then i use vi, or just sudo service lxdm start and log in and do it graphically.
<holstein> i would expect to boot knoppix or puppy up, and then configure dual head.. i would just keep messsing with ways til i get it as i want. then copy the xorg.conf that is "good
<nightdemon666> yeah, i understood what you meant when you explained that. i should probably use a more resent version on puppy though dont you think? or older because of support for the legacy hardware?
<nightdemon666> and the dual head tool you are referring to is like programs like xorgwizard and such right?
<nightdemon666> arandr didnt work btw, and we less desirable compared to xorg.conf.
<nightdemon666> sorry if im flooding you
<holstein> arandr will work when you get the drivers sorted
<nightdemon666> also, xwin just would start x :(
<nightdemon666> i see... so you think the kernal isnt loading and running the intel and nvidia driver well??? the best ive ever gotten this to run is one monitor loads the login screen (lxdm) the other monitor ended up with pen strips. as soon as i logged into the desktop, desktop never loaded. just left me with the blue background default to lubuntu 10.04. i ran top via ssh to that machine and saw that Xorg was running nearly %100..
<holstein> i think you are having issues running an intel and an nvidia graphics card together
<nightdemon666> ok, good answer...
<holstein> nightdemon666: i got a nice nvidia graphics card.. works great with the proprietary driver... and dual head.. it was 8 bucks at the charity shop
<nightdemon666> i called my neighbor and got another nvidia card, but this time a gforce. the other is a tnt. and tried running two pci graphics cards instead of any onboard. no love :(
<nightdemon666> does that card have two vga inputs?
<nightdemon666> or one vga and one dvi?
<nightdemon666> or hdmi?
<holstein> vga and dvi
<nightdemon666> so, bottom line is, i definitely have a software problem, and it may be because of the linux kernal. my buddy gave me crap and told me im failing because im running linux. i want to show him up and tell him that i got it running, but of course, with a lot of trouble, but can be done.
<holstein> yup
<holstein> its open.. anything can be done
<nightdemon666> he says linux sucks. on the contrary, i have found many better things that run on linux than on other OS :/
<holstein> i would fire up knoppix and try the dual head. copy that xorg.conf and replace the driver lines with "vesa"
<nightdemon666> not a bad idea. and the "nomodeset" thing, do i have to have that configured too??
<holstein> well, i could argue you dont need dual head
<holstein> or to impress your friend ;) ..he wont care.. i mean, driver support for that device is "better" in xp... its not a big deal
<nightdemon666> lol, i dont really. but this is for my son. he want to be able to watch movies from his tv on the wall, not just from his crt dell monitor :P
<nightdemon666> its really more about me than anything else :D
<holstein> i would actually do the vesa specification in the xorg.conf i would steal from knoppix.. assuming it workds
<holstein> works*
<nightdemon666> again, ive been working hard learning linux kernel commands, and os flavors for a while now. it strengthens my skill at running my servers, and i love the open source stuff. nice to 1) not have to load driver for my hardware, almost EVER, and 2) i dont have to pay a licensing fee... legitimately :P
<holstein> agreed...
<nightdemon666> i should have known to do that "vesa" driver replacement in the file. never thought of that. so having that in the xorg.config file "will" over ride all the "intel and "nvidia" driver that would normally load right? so, no "nomodeset" needed at this point?
<nightdemon666> for some reason, i could get any other options or screens to come up when i pressed or help the shift buttons...
<nightdemon666> *couldnt
<nightdemon666> i know space bar is suppose to allow you to select other kernels in grub...
<holstein> nightdemon666: right, that will try the vesa driver at that point.. no need for nomodeset
<nightdemon666> sweet! i wish the 40gb drive i have lubuntu loaded on didnt make a bunch of noise. i would be remotely accesing it via ssh and vi editing the xorg.config file right now. is it dumb of me to run both monitors separately, running Xorg -configure and splicing the two together? thats what i have been doing. i will try the knoppix disk or make a new one. how old is your hardware, and since my hardware is all about 10+ years old
<holstein> nightdemon666: i have lots of different machines.. nothing 10 years old at the moment
<holstein> mostly netbooks and a few server machines, and a decent desktop
<mysteriousdaren> :)
<nightdemon666> cool :) thank you for your help... im just a 30 year old nerd :P
<holstein> nightdemon666: cheers!. enjoy..
<nightdemon666> oh and correction... not ALL of my hardware is 10+ years old. sons desktop is that old. lubuntu 10.04. the laptop im on, backtrack 5 r3. about 8 years old. netbook, ubuntu 12.04 about 4 years old
<nightdemon666> there probablu isnt anything i can teach you lol
<redderhs> lubuntu <333
<redderhs> how i love the
<Fonzee> Hi
<Fonzee> If I Install Lubuntu over Ubuntu 12.04, will it keep my settings?
<Fonzee> And does it require the hard drive to be formatted?
<mysteriousdaren> no, it keeps the settings just installs the de
<Fonzee> what's "de"?
<redderhs> desktop environment, correct me if i'm wrong.
<redderhs> lxde would be your new gui
<Fonzee> I have no clue :-)
<Fonzee> I don't know much about linux at all
<Fonzee> I got an old computer at work to run some music while I'm there so I put ubuntu on it to try it out
<mysteriousdaren> well ask questions and we will help
<mysteriousdaren> use lubuntu
<Fonzee> But its kind of slow
<Fonzee> So I found out there's a low requirements edition and I'll give it a spin
<Fonzee> Problem is, the old computer doesn't have an internet connection so I can't update the system too often
<Noskcaj> Fonzee, just run "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" then select lubuntu at startup
<Noskcaj> ethernet and wifi adaptors are $5 on ebay
<Fonzee> I want to avoid having two operating systems
<Fonzee> Less clicked until the boombox starts working
<Noskcaj> Fonzee, its still one os, you can uninstall ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<Noskcaj> just 2 DE's
<Fonzee> and internet connection cost more than 5$
<Fonzee> I'm really not sure how to remove the ubuntu desktop
<Fonzee> Is it possible to "upgrade" Ubuntu to Lubuntu like you could update Windows XP to Windows 7?
<Noskcaj> http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Lan-RJ45-Card-10-100Mbps-Ethernet-Network-Adapter-/250781080553?pt=US_Networking_Splitters_Couplers_Adapters&hash=item3a63b79be9
<Fonzee> run Ubuntu over?
<Noskcaj> Fonzee, yes,
<Fonzee> the place doesn't have an internet connection
<Noskcaj> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150Mbps-300Mbps-USB-Wifi-Wireless-Adapter-Lan-Network-Internet-Card-w-Antenna-/330790394117?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4d04a4d905
<Noskcaj> oh, then hack your neighbour's
<redderhs> haha
<Fonzee> I would rather just take the computer to my place, install and update what's needed and set it back in place
<Fonzee> Thoughts I might be able to avoid it if the old data was still intact
<redderhs> backups are a good idea
<redderhs> just incase anything should go wrong.
<redderhs> i prefer to keep my data on a seperate partition
<Fonzee> The computer only have music on it, which is some of what I have on my home computer
<redderhs> well as long as you're not afraid of losing anything.
<Fonzee> In case stuff goes south all it will take is one disk on key and 1 hour
<Fonzee> :-D
<redderhs> i doubt you will though
<redderhs> i just take no chances
<Fonzee> I built that computer from crap parts I had around
<redderhs> nice
<Fonzee> I don't count on it to save any info
<Fonzee> Waiting on an S-Video cable so I could watch movies with it as well
<Fonzee> (On the TV)
<Fonzee> But that's about it
<Fonzee> Played the pinguin carts thing once or twice, I admit
<Fonzee> Thanks a lot for your help, I'll be off now
<redderhs> take care
<BWMerlin> I am having an issue with my new lubuntu install
<BWMerlin> Originally it could see three internal hdd's
<BWMerlin> the one lubuntu is installed on plus two others
<BWMerlin> however one of those two others was an old hdd so I swapped it out for the hdd that contains my windows install
<BWMerlin> however lubuntu is having trouble seeing that hdd
<BWMerlin> it can see is as sdc but it cannot access it
<BWMerlin> i have just unplugged my lubuntu hdd and booted sdc and it loads into Windows fine
<BWMerlin> so the hdd is good
<jude0> so are you trying to access an ntfs partition?
<BWMerlin> yes
<BWMerlin> the other drives which are also ntfs have all worked fine
<BWMerlin> just this one isn't playing nice
<jude0> did you try running a chkdisk while in a dos/winnt variant?
<BWMerlin> I am doing that now
<BWMerlin> once the chkdisk is done should i try again or is there something else i should do before trying?
<Elvinz> hello, when I launch transmission or deluge, I have a double icon in the notification area. Does anyone know where this comes from ?
<Ro> Hello. I am using an older PC, just had a major issue where I had to reinstall lubuntu 4 times (it was a graphics card that I finally just pulled out) and I got an error
<Ro> how concerned should I be? I figure that linux is a lot different in windows in the sense that you have to take errors a lot more seriously
<maraz> depends on the error...
<Ro> whell the screen flashed a few times and then "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error."
<Ro> hello?
<Neshemah> Hi
<Ro> Hey so I am installing wine from synaptic package manager, and I run into a problem. On the window that shows the status of the install, under the "details" arrow, shows something that looks like it should be on a terminal
<Ro> it is a EULA for a package I need for wine I think, and it won't let me highligh "ok" so I can move past it
<Ro> will anyone help me or is nobody here?
<Ro> wait nevermind
<Ro> how do I change default applications in lubuntu?
<mysteriousdaren> Ro, use the arrow keys to highlight ok.
<mysteriousdaren> to change the default applications go to preferences-> preferred applications for the web browser and mail client
<Ro> how about if I wanted to change the default application for an exe?
<Ro> like oh say for example change it from my archive manager to wine
<mysteriousdaren> right click the exe file, and change the open with to wine windows program loader
<Ro> I can't find the program loader in my list of programs
<Ro> there is a category for wine but for things like "settings" and stuff
<mysteriousdaren> Ro: did you install wine already?
<Ro> yes
<Ro> and I do have it running
<Ro> I opened a program with it
<mysteriousdaren> what did you open?
<Ro> Abox2
<Ro> https://sites.google.com/site/analogbox2/
<mysteriousdaren> http://www.winehq.org/ did you make sure the other program or exe works with wine?
<Ro> I don't really have any other programs to try it with, I really just need the one
<mysteriousdaren> what other program are you using it for?
<mysteriousdaren> or trying to?
<Ro> with wine?
<Ro> I only need abox2. I want to use it in a studio I am setting up.
<Ro> I figure that I would have no problems using jack with wine, or would I?
<Ro> not that I would really be able to listen to you, as I have yet to even properly set up jack
<Ro> nevermind got it
<mysteriousdaren> good
<Phenniix> Hey i'm looking to install a D-Link PCI Adapter on my Lubuntu PC but when I put in the Driver CD in I can't figure out how to install it. When I click the Autorun.exe, the archive manager opens up and "An error occurred while loading the archive" was displayed. Very new to lubuntu and any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<TheLordOfTime> Lubuntu 12.04 images still available?
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, yep
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, link please?
 * TheLordOfTime needs a 12.10 and a 12.04 VM, has the 12.10 image, but not the 12.04
<Noskcaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, thank yo ukindly
<Phenniix_> Hey i'm looking to install a D-Link PCI Adapter on my Lubuntu PC but when I put in the Driver CD in I can't figure out how to install it. When I click the Autorun.exe, the archive manager opens up and "An error occurred while loading the archive" was displayed. Very new to lubuntu and any help would be appreciated. Thanks
<Phenniix> If I have a slow pc, is it recommended to get a lower version of ubuntu or does 12.04 or 12.10 work with no problems?
<TheLordOfTime> i've got a 6 year old desktop running Lubuntu 12.10 efficiently
<TheLordOfTime> and its really poor specs.
<TheLordOfTime> s/efficiently/decently/
<Phenniix> ok thanks
<TheLordOfTime> but that's a "Works for me"
<TheLordOfTime> so you should livetest
<TheLordOfTime> with a live environment first.
<TheLordOfTime> and not take my "works for me" as a guarantee it'll run for you.
<Phenniix> alright, thanks for the info
<Noskcaj> Phenniix, if its old you will want either xubuntu or lubuntu, try both and see which you like
<Phenniix> I am currently running lubuntu but I have a software that doesn't seem to be installing when I run the Driver CD.
<holstein> Phenniix: is the CD for linux?
<holstein> Phenniix: the *.exe will work great where it is intended to run.. on windows
<holstein> Phenniix: is this a wifi network PCI card?
<Phenniix> under the CD directory there is a folder labelled Linux and in it are a few files: src, MakeFile and a ReadMe
<holstein> Phenniix: i would read the readme
<holstein> Phenniix: i would just try drivers in the distro though
<holstein> Phenniix: is this a wifi network PCI card?
<Phenniix> Desktop PCI Adapter. I'm installing it to run a captive portal
<holstein> Phenniix: is it a network PCI card? wifi? wired?
<Phenniix> wired
<holstein> Phenniix: and you hae just tried it?
<holstein> usually the wired devices just work.. and are supported by the kernel by default
<Phenniix> Well the manual says to install the drivers for proper kernel settings
<holstein> Phenniix: then follow the manual
<holstein> Phenniix: unless you share the manual here, none of the volunteers will be aware of what the manual says
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<holstein> Phenniix: otherwise, if its working, i would just use the drivers in the kernel.. test.. and try the others if needed
<Phenniix> <Quick install with proper kernel settings>
<Phenniix>   Unpack the tarball :
<Phenniix> 	unzip r1000_linuxdrv_vxx.zip
<Phenniix>   Change to the directory:
<Phenniix> 	cd r1000
<Phenniix>   If you are running the target kernel, then you should be
<Phenniix>   able to do :
<Phenniix> 	make clean modules	(as root or with sudo)
<Phenniix> 	make install
<Phenniix> 	depmod -a
<holstein> !paste | Phenniix
<ubottu> Phenniix: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> Phenniix: that looks like instructions for how to install the driver...
<Phenniix> yes it is
<holstein> Phenniix: if you feel you need that driver use it.. we dont and cant support that here since we dont have any idea what it is
<holstein> Phenniix: we can support the one in the kernel that is likely just working out of the box
<holstein> are you sure you cant use it "as-is" ?
<Phenniix> okay, sorry I am fairly new to Linux and Lubuntu so sorry for the inconvenience.
<holstein> Phenniix: its not an inconvenience.. its a misunderstanding
<holstein> Phenniix: we dont have anything to do with the software on the disc.. if you seek support, you can share more of the instructions you are having issues with.. or ask the creator of the software/instructions
<holstein> OR, share what it is exactly that you need from the supplied driver
<holstein> Phenniix: i would test.. usually we have very updated drivers if they are made for linux and available
<holstein> Phenniix: there is a chance the drivers in the kernel and newer than the ones on the disc
<Phenniix> What would it mean when one of the steps says : Unpack the tarbell: unzip r1000_linuxdrv_vxx.zip
<holstein> Phenniix: that is a compressed file. you can unpack it
<holstein> Phenniix: how about the kernel driver that is built in? is it working? what do you need that it is not providing? have you tested it?
<Phenniix> I have not tested it yet. I was just looking to get the drivers out of the way first.
<holstein> Phenniix: if the included driver work, the its already "out of the way"
<Phenniix> I plugged in my ethernet to the new PCI adapter and I have a connection. What would the drivers provide that I do not have now?
<holstein> Phenniix: thats what im asking you
<holstein> Phenniix: if it works, it works.. the driver you have now is included in the kernel.. and installed and working.. and running
<holstein> Phenniix: if you do not need the other driver, you do not need it
<holstein> Phenniix: it could be older than the one in the lubuntu kernel that you are using now
<Phenniix> thanks for the help
<holstein> Phenniix: sure.. anytime
#lubuntu 2013-01-03
<redderhs> anyone here compile mame before?
<redderhs> I'm trying to apply a nonag/hi-score patch to the source. I am not sure how to do it and was wondering if any of you knew how.
<redderhs> it's pretty simple to do in windows as there's tools to do all the work for you.
<BWMerlin> I am having trouble getting a hdd to appear under lubuntu
<BWMerlin> the hdd works fine and I can still boot to it (it contains my windows install which I was using up until yesterday) but for some reason lubuntu is not mounting it
<BWMerlin> it shows up both under the disks utility and under gparted
<holstein> redderhs: i usually try native apps in the default repos. then i look for a .deb ..then i might try a PPA https://launchpad.net/~c.falco/+archive/mame
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<holstein> BWMerlin: might be as simple as mounting it properly
<holstein> BWMerlin: open a terminal and see that it is in "sudo fdisk -l"
<BWMerlin> holstein: it is listed as sdc with sdc1
<holstein> BWMerlin: so you follow the mount procedure,and try and mount it properly from the commandline, and you'll either get it mounted, or see helpful output
<BWMerlin> I got this error message mount: /dev/sdc1 is not a block device
<BWMerlin> and when I try on sdc I get this error message mount: unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member'
<holstein> BWMerlin: i would check the format.. maybe its not a format linux reads. looks like a raid drive
<BWMerlin> it shouldn't be
<BWMerlin> it was a very long time ago but I fresh installed it about a year ago onto a different motherboard
<BWMerlin> so it should just be ntfs
<BWMerlin> fdisk -l /dev/sdc says 2048   976771071   488384512    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<holstein> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /media
<holstein> i would confirm what it is... if you can see it in windows, look and see what it is...
<BWMerlin> It is my Windows install
<BWMerlin> still works as I was using up until yesterday
<BWMerlin> I booted to it and ran a chkdsk on it as well and all is fine
<BWMerlin> Error opening '/dev/sdc1': No such device or address
<BWMerlin> Failed to mount '/dev/sdc1': No such device or address
<BWMerlin> Either the device is missing or it's powered down, or you have
<BWMerlin> SoftRAID hardware and must use an activated, different device under
<BWMerlin> /dev/mapper/, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1) to mount NTFS.
<BWMerlin> Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for help.
<holstein> BWMerlin: thats what it looks like to me.. a raid
<BWMerlin> I wonder why it is in raid
<holstein> BWMerlin: i dont know your windows configuration
<BWMerlin> and it seems i don't either
<holstein> !dmraid
<holstein> that would be just too easy...
<BWMerlin> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=670463 here mentions I can use sudo dmraid -rE /dev/sdc  to clear the raid metadata
<holstein> !info dmraid
<ubottu> dmraid (source: dmraid): Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc16-4.1ubuntu9 (quantal), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<holstein> what would i do? make another drive to "share" between windows and linux
<holstein> i think you can break that windows install
<holstein> i would just use dropbox or a USB stick
<BWMerlin> I think I will boot into Windows one last time and shadow protect it
<holstein> and next time, think and plan for sharing from the first
<BWMerlin> then I can see about running the raid metadata cleaner
<BWMerlin> I don't want to share
<holstein> then why mount it?
<BWMerlin> I just want to retrieve files when I need them
<holstein> just boot the OS
<holstein> if you want to "retrieve files" thats what i am implying by sharing
<holstein> a windows/linux friendly partition labeled "data" for example
<BWMerlin> thought you were implying that I would be booting both OS and copying files back and forth
<holstein> nope.. a place that any OS can access... a USB stick.. or dropbox that just syncs up on both OS's
<BWMerlin> I only really want to access saved configurations so I can copy them to lubuntu
<BWMerlin> at this stage all going well I won't need to use Windows
<holstein> im just suggesting ways you can access said data.. configs or whatever.. you drop them in dropbox, or sync them to a USB stick.. or have a friendly partition in common
<DJRWolf> Trying to get a Toshiba Satellite U305-S7446 with Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG wifi to connect. Wifi Radar does not get past the acquiring DHCP part. Suggestions?
<holstein> i would try connecting to something without encryption to rule out a fat-finger password.. i would try the windows driver via ndisgtk.. i would try another version of the linux kernel which i usually do with live CD's
<DJRWolf> ok, will do once I get a chance, thanks
<DJRWolf> if anyone ealts has a suggestion before I leave channel, the more ideas the better :)
<holstein> other that you making an error connecting, a different driver is really the only option
<holstein> other than*
<Ro> Hello, I am a musician. Could someone please give me a link or explain to me the advantages and drawbacks of making my audio realtime, and if I do chose to do so, tell me how to do it?
<Ro> by the way I have an older computer
<holstein> Ro: if you have an internal sound card and an old box, you wont get RT
<holstein> you dont need RT anyways likely
<holstein> if you do software synths and realtime effects, you need lower latency, otherwise, you dont
<holstein> check #ubuntustudio or #opensourcemusicians
<jude0> hi Ro
<holstein> AVlinux is a great live audio distro as well
<holstein> Ro: there is a lowlatency kernel in the default repos, that you can use with lubuntu
<Ro> uhm, I am going to use a softsynth through wine
<jude0> which softsynth out of curiosity
<Ro> abox2, it is a really really awesome modular synth that I want to run inside jack
<Ro> would you by any chance know how to do that?
<jude0> jack always infuriated me
<Ro> or should I go to one of those channels?
<Ro> I need to learn how to use it. I demand complete moduability with my musical component
<holstein> Ro: you should just use the code native in windows
<holstein> i use JACK regularly
<Ro> holstein, how do you mean? Sorry I am not that familiar with jack
<jude0> Ro: did you get all your driver issues figured out?
<Ro> jude0, Yes I did. I just took the goddamn thing out, and now I have no problems; sailing on the onboard video
<jude0> ha thats one solution
<Ro> I think I have had a problem with it before back when my hard disk drive got smashed and I had only a livecd to run on
<holstein> Ro: try and watch the language in the official support channels
<holstein> Ro: http://jackaudio.org/
<holstein> Ro: thats what i use with my firewire device
<Ro> Yes, jack. I want to learn how to use it. I want to be able to connect every program I use to its own audio port so I can use it in abox
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/ was made with ubuntu and FOSS
<Ro> so I can route it in abox*
<Ro> Awesome, music :D
<holstein> if you want to use windows software, i would use windows
<jude0> i personally prefer just to midi pipe everything out to a hardware synth
<holstein> JACK can route to hardware or software.. or both
<Ro> Yes but I want to use windows and linux software together. I really want to try rosegarden and my next main daw, and I am really intrigued by all the standalone synths avalible for linux
<holstein> Ro: RG is not great as a DAW
<Ro> abox is the only one I need, and it is really extremely light
<holstein> ardour3 is about to release and is in beta
<holstein> most folks use qtractor or rosegarden with ardour2 now
<holstein> and connect via JACK
<holstein> JACK is the key
<holstein> and decent hardware
<holstein> Ro: i wouldnt expect to have much luck with wine and lowlatency
<Ro> could I install asio on wine?
<holstein> Ro: there is a project my friend runs called KXstudio #kxstudio http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> Ro: he runs PPA's for ubuntu that can be used with any of the variants and tries to support supportable windows vst's
<holstein> Ro: you can do what you like
<holstein> Ro: im just telling you out of experience not to expect much
<holstein> Ro: if you want to use windows software, use windows
<holstein> can you get software to do what you want in linux? sure
<Ro> then can you point me to a standalone modular synth that works well with jack, and is very powerful?
<holstein> if i were you, i would download either ubuntustudio or avlinux and try them live
<holstein> you can test JACK and all the software there and not change your computer
<Ro> I do not have a DVD drive to use DVDs with
<holstein> Ro: *everything* works well with jack
<holstein> Ro: you cn boot with a USB
<holstein> Ro: you dont have to take my suggestion... you can just install the ubunstudio software in lubuntu
<holstein> Ro: you can open the package manager of your choise and search 'ubuntustudio' and install the things that dont deal with the theme
<Ro> Hmmmm
<holstein> then you can run the software in lxde.. you can install the lowlwatency kernel as well if you need/want it
<Ro> is there ever any problems in linux when it comes to downloading things twice?
<Ro> like oh say if I install jack twice by accident
<holstein> Ro: thats what package management is about
<Ro> cool
<holstein> Ro: you cant have 2 things installed like that
<holstein> i mean, you can, but you wont
<Ro> so I shouldn't worry?
<jude0> Ro, remember synaptic, start with that
<Ro> right
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/linux/ is my friend [lsd] in #opensourcemusicians who uses ubuntu for music creation.. as well as external synths as jude0 suggested
<holstein> http://pneuman.bandcamp.com/
<holstein> i dont do a lot of electronic music, but my friends do
<Ro> I see, by the way I couldn't get your bandcamp to load, got a soundcloud or something?
<holstein> i dont use soundcloud for that.. i use it for students mostly
<Ro> you teach?
<holstein> Ro: some.. i only have a few students right now
<Ro> I see, very neat
<Ro> what do you teach?
<holstein> http://www.artofliferecords.com/open.html
<holstein> Ro: bass, guitar... whatever i hae a few vocal students i teach theory and improv
<Ro> wow, very cool.
<Ro> heh, you have a pretty good sound
<holstein> thanks.. we should carry this to the #lubuntu-offtopic or the #opensourcemusicians
<Ro> indeed.
<Ro> so what channel would be my best bet to try and find a standalone modular synth to my liking?
<holstein> Ro: a music related one.. such as the one i suggested
<holstein> Ro:  #opensourcemusicians ..you can try the lau one, but we have a lot of traffic in the OSM channel
<Ro> thank you for all your help
<holstein> Ro: cheers..
<Ro> off onto the neverending quest for "that sound"
<holstein> Ro: like most things, the journey is the destination
<sunny_> Hi :-)
<sunny_> I have just installed lubuntu and I have a couple of questions
<sunny_> Can I somehow make the icons on my desktop bigger?
<sunny_> How can I add the shut down and restart options to the desktop?
<sunny_> Is there a way to remove things I don't need from lunching at startup to make the system boot faster?
<sunny_> And can I remove the password thing that keeps popping?
<ctrlz> Hi, how can i rotate the webcam in skype? I see it upside down. Lubuntu 12.10 x64 on asus u36sd here
<tonycoos> \help
<tonycoos> aw... wrong way. sorry!
<lessshaste> how do I change the default app for word docs from abiword to libreoffice?
<zleap> right click and select open with
<zleap> then open with again and you get a list of apps in a dialogue box with a tick box at the bottom to set to default
<zleap> lessshaste, is that helpful
<lessshaste> zleap, so I need to save a word doc once to do that?
<lessshaste> zleap, I am trying to get gmail to open word docs with libreoffice
<lessshaste> zleap, how do I even open up a file browser? I am a terminal sort of guy :)
<zleap> that method changes the default app you open  file with
<zleap> i don't want to change things locally but i just rightclicked on a file .odt
<lessshaste> ok cool.. so how do I open a file browser?
<zleap> well from lxterminal type firefox
<lessshaste> you use firefox as a file browser?
<holstein> i would just open the document where you want it to be opened
<holstein> if its a step of convenience you are looking for, try and notice when it is happeneing and elaborate as to what is happening and what you want to have happen
<lessshaste> holstein, I would normally open it by clicking in gmail.. there I have no options and abiword opens
<lessshaste> holstein, so I have been advised to save a word file and then right click from a file browser
<lessshaste> holstein, I just wnt to know how to open a file browser to do this :)
<holstein> lessshaste: i would open it from the menu... or just open a location
<lessshaste> holstein, which app in the menu?
<holstein> lessshaste: i dont have lubuntu running in front of me, but it should literally say "file browser"
<holstein> lessshaste: its pcmanfm AFAIK
<inductiveload> lessshaste: accessories->File Manager PcManFM
<lessshaste> I think I need to install that
<holstein> lessshaste: you can launch it ffrom the terminal too.. pcmanfm in a terminal
<holstein> lessshaste: lubuntu ships with a file manager... ships with pcmanfm
<lessshaste> nope it';s installed..
<lessshaste> hmm
<lessshaste> ah found it :)
<holstein> you should be able to right click and mess with the defaults
<holstein> OR, just navigate to the file you want to open from the software you want to use
<lessshaste> thanks
<lessshaste> v. helpful
<inductiveload> lessshaste: you can bind the filetype to a default application with xdg-mime
<lessshaste> thanks.. I am hoping the current method has worked
<inductiveload> ok
#lubuntu 2013-01-04
<Noskcaj> why is lubuntu the only ubuntu distro that doesn't have separate volume controlls for headphones and inbuilt speakers?
<holstein> Noskcaj: AFAIK, its the one that isnt using pulse audio
<holstein> Noskcaj: you are welcome to install it.. or maybe one of the other distros might be a better out-of-the-box fit for your needs
<holstein> Noskcaj: i added pulse audio to lubuntu, tested something, and removed it.. not too challenging at all
<Noskcaj> holstein, thanks for the info. i am considering swapping back to xubuntu but i have 30gb of movies to watch that i don't want to delete and i just put in heaps of themes an hour ago
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Noskcaj: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. just as lubuntu is
<holstein> if you have lubuntu, just install XFCE or the xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Noskcaj> holstein, thanks for the links, when i get back from my holiday i think i will change
<Ailos> whats the best way to install graphics drivers?
<Ploozi> Proprietary or open source?
<Ploozi> Actually, I'm too intoxicated to be giving advice.
<Ailos> i got it, found it in the software center
<Akhilleus> salve vorrei installare The Samsung Unified Linux Driver Repository
<Akhilleus> nessuno potrebbe aiutare una ragazza che ha installato lubuntu???
<Akhilleus> vorrei abilitare i samsung driver repository
<Akhilleus> e non riesco
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, quick question: (12.10) How do I change the print size of items on the screen (readability)?
<Ploozi> Has anyone had the error, "Failed to execute child process "lubuntu-logout" (No such file or directory)" while attempting to log out?
<jerli> hi...
<bennypr0fane> hello, does anyone know how to change audio hardware settings in Lubuntu 12.04? Specifically, I want to set my bluetooth headphones as output device. You can see my issue here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042456 there haven't been any replies to it in months
<bennypr0fane> however, I cna't even find where to access audio settings in the first place...
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i might consider using pulse audio
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i might fire up xubuntu live or main ubuntu and test and see if using pulse simplifies your situtaion
<bennypr0fane> holstein is there gui for it?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: pavucontrol is nice
<holstein> otherwise, you should just start a bluetooth manager, and make sure the bluetooth is connected
<bennypr0fane> it is, i made sure
<bennypr0fane> the connection is up, but no sound in the headphones
<holstein> also, there are audio settings in alsa mixer
<holstein> alsamixer in the terminal
<holstein> whenever i am doing more than just a simple setup, i use pulse
<holstein> or, im using JACK and i dont care about system sounds at all
<bennypr0fane> In alsmixer I can't find how to set the output device
<bennypr0fane> installed pulse audio. of course (sorry, Lubuntu) there isn't a starter for it in the menu
<holstein> bennypr0fane: a starter?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: lubuntu doesnt ship with pulse, so there wont be a "starter"
<holstein> bennypr0fane: if you have pulse installed, and configured properly, install pavucontrol
<bennypr0fane> done
<bennypr0fane> I mean a menu entry to click on in order to access pulse aduio
<bennypr0fane> there isn't one for pavucontrol either
<holstein> bennypr0fane: ?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: there wont be any menu item for pulse
<holstein> bennypr0fane: there never is
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you can start pavucontrol from the terminal and test
<bennypr0fane> oh, wait, there it is. just not titled pavucontrol
<holstein> should be pulse audio volume control in the menu somewhere
<bennypr0fane> it's called pulse audio volume control
<bennypr0fane> yes
<holstein> sure.. and you can start it either way you like
<holstein> but i would test its functionality, then bother with if you need it around or not, and how to launch it
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> well the headset is not listed as an output device in pavucontrol
<holstein> bennypr0fane: then i argue its connectivitiy
<bennypr0fane> conectivity of what?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: make certain some bluetooth manager is using/seeing it
<holstein> bennypr0fane: the headphones that are not presenting them selves in pulse
<bennypr0fane> yes, blueman sees the connection up
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would test with something like skype
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would try with a live cd of something running pluse
<holstein> pulse*
<bennypr0fane> test what eaxaclty?
<bennypr0fane> i don't care whether the mic works, my main concern is for the sound to got to the headset, not audio card
<bennypr0fane> which it doesn't right now
<holstein> bennypr0fane: test the device with pulse audio in a system that has shipped pulse and is configured properly
<bennypr0fane> maybe it's about the bt services
<holstein> bennypr0fane: otherwise, you are troubleshooting multiple things at once right now
<bennypr0fane> does ubuntu ship with puplse?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: AFAIK, lubuntu ships without it
<holstein> otherwise, xubuntu ships with it, and ubuntu.. as i suggested trying live CD's for above
<bennypr0fane> because it works there,  on another conmputer though, laptop /w bt built in
<bennypr0fane> debian on this machine doesn't even see my bt adpater
<bennypr0fane> so does it say anything useful if the headset works in Ubuntu on another pc? or should I test with ubuntu on this one?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: it says that it works with pulse in ubuntu
<holstein> bennypr0fane: if it does... id sayd that means it *can* work with lubuntu then, since lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> then no need to test with an ubuntu cd, yes?
<bennypr0fane> just need to figure out how to make pulse see the device
<bennypr0fane> right?
<bennypr0fane> right now, I got 2 services connected: headset and audio sink. is one of them a2dp? because I think that's the service I need to connect
<holstein> when you say bt built in.. if you have a bt dongle, i might troubleshoot is seperately
<bennypr0fane> good idea, how can I go about that?
<bennypr0fane> there is nothing about my adapter in blueman
<holstein> i would try a known good bt device
<holstein> i would try removing variables
<holstein> i would try a live CD on the integrated bt hardware.. see that you get that headset and all that working
<bennypr0fane> I'm actually surprised it works, because I can't find anything in system.
<holstein> move to the other rig, and replicate the procedure...
<bennypr0fane> I don't have any other bt device that works with this pc. I do have an older bt dongle with 2.0, and it displays the very same issues
<bennypr0fane> you mean a live cd of Lubuntu, in that case?
<bennypr0fane> I actually have Lubuntu installed  as well on the laptop (the one with built-in bt chip)
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i was suggeting the headset.. i suggest a live CD since it removes the user config
<bennypr0fane> well I don'T have another bt headset either...
<holstein> you load a xubuntu live CD on the hardware that was working with the headset.. test.. repeat that *exact* same procedure on the other machine
<holstein> the only change is the BT adapter
<bennypr0fane> why xubuntu?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: some live CD with pulse
<bennypr0fane> sorry, not following :-(
<holstein> bennypr0fane: use what you want
<holstein> Daviey: dont do anything im suggesting
<holstein> Daviey: sorry
<holstein> bennypr0fane: ^^
<bennypr0fane> ok, which pc, which bt chip, which external hw?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: bot
<holstein> boht*
<holstein> bennypr0fane: both*
<holstein> bennypr0fane: change only the bt adapter
<holstein> bennypr0fane: test on the machine that you said it worked with.. test with a live CD that you can boot on the other machine that is *not* working
<bennypr0fane> well, like i said, the other adapter has the same problem
<holstein> if you do everything the same, then the adapter is likey the issue
<holstein> in which case, you can stop looking in audio settings as its not an audio issue
<bennypr0fane> ah, you mean put the adapter into the other machine
<holstein> bennypr0fane: do whatever you feel will isolate that hardware
<bennypr0fane> the adapter
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would run a live CD on the machine that has the itegreated BT hardware.. i would boot that.. test the headset.. see that it works
<holstein> THEN, i would repeat that *exaxt* same thing on the other box
<bennypr0fane> yes it does
<bennypr0fane> oh, but not tested on live CD, just installed system
<holstein> because, due to the above test, the headset shoud work
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i like the live CD since that is less changes
<bennypr0fane> I still don't get why the live cd is nevess
<bennypr0fane> *scratch that
<holstein> bennypr0fane: its not.. its just isolating points of failure
<bennypr0fane> "fewer changes"... :-)
<holstein> bennypr0fane: what if the machine with the integrated BT hardware is configured properly?
<bennypr0fane> I see
<holstein> bennypr0fane: what if the pulse on the other one is not configureed?
<holstein> is it different bluetooth GUIs?
<bennypr0fane> yes
<bennypr0fane> that one is gnome, this one is lxde
<holstein> i would remove *all* of these questions.. test witn one OS... the same live CD OS
<holstein> if its gnome from 10.04, that would be relevant.. that is a different kernel
<bennypr0fane> no, Gnome from 12.04. when you say hardware, please say exactly which one you mean, bcs hardware can mean pretty much any device
<holstein> that is likely a point of failure.. an older kernel that supports the BT usb dongle.. and the newer lubuntu 12.x kernel not supporing
<holstein> bennypr0fane: the BT dongle..
<holstein> bennypr0fane: what isnt working? is it the headset? or the dongle?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: is the dongle capable or working with linux?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: that is what you havent dont
<holstein> done*
<holstein> and right now, you are testing 3 other variables and that at eh same time (at least)
<holstein> is its LXDE? is the the bluetooth software in lubuntu? is it pulse audio? is it gnome? is the the kernel version?
<holstein> minimize the variables and isolate the bt hardware
<bennypr0fane> ok, I need to isolate the dongle. that means I need to test it a) on a different pc with b) a different audio and c) a different headset, right? but i don't have c) ! I just know that this headset does work on the other pc with Ubuntu, and with Windows
<holstein> i wouldnt use windows for anything other than "is the headset broken"
<holstein> the drivers are different and it doesnt help
<holstein> what i would do: boot the machine with the integrated BT with the headset and a live CD... *if* that headset works fine on that hardare with that live cd, then...
<bennypr0fane> If I test this headset with the same OS, the same audio (Pulse), but a different bt hardware (built-in chip), than it's proof that the donlge is the culprit, right?
<holstein> take that same live CD to the hardware you have now, and test
<holstein> if the headset is not working then the big relevant change is the BT dongle
<holstein> i think this would be good evidence that its the dongle...
<bennypr0fane> ok
<bennypr0fane> BUT
<bennypr0fane> lemme think...
<bennypr0fane> what if I use a live USB of Lubuntu, install Pulse Audio and then try the same thing? wouldn't that be even better (bcs it's closer to my setup here) than using a live CD of another distro that ships with pulse?
<bennypr0fane> ah, you mean if the distro ships with pulse, that would exclude errors in LXDE/Lubuntu?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: whatever you feel will isolate the dongle
<holstein> bennypr0fane: trying lubuntu live on the hardare with integrated BT would be a good relevant test as well
<bennypr0fane> ok, I may be getting the picture... stupid dongle. the manufacturer doesn't even offer linux drivers for download. That's why I wonder how Lubuntu made it work/find the driver. You got any explanation for that?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: the ubuntu kernels tries to support what it can
<bennypr0fane> yes but how, if there isn' a driver?
<bennypr0fane> do you happen to know if +buntu live images have an integrated bootloader?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: sure, there is something that boots the live instance
<bennypr0fane> good
<holstein> bennypr0fane: there are drivers in the kernel for what is supportable
<holstein> doesnt mean they are good or work with all hardware
<bennypr0fane> cause i recently came across a distro that gives non-bootable images
<TheLordOfTime> like Debian?  :P
<bennypr0fane> no
<TheLordOfTime> nah, i kid, there's a lot of non-live-image distros out there
<bennypr0fane> elive
<bennypr0fane> I didn't know that
<bennypr0fane> Debian must be using a different kernel then, bcs it can't see this bt dongle
<bennypr0fane> ok gotta go, thank you holstein
<holstein> bennypr0fane: good luck..
<TheLordOfTime> are there 13.04 images for Lubuntu, for testing purposes, yet?
<TheLordOfTime> (no answer from #ubuntu+1)
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<TheLordOfTime> wxl, thanks.
<wxl> TheLordOfTime: np
<leszek> hi
<Bor3y> how to change themes in lubuntu ?
<Moewe> LXAppearance
<Moewe> do u tried that?
<Noskcaj> bot3y, prefernences > customise look and feel
<Moewe> Noskcaj, i think these ist lxappearance, isnit?
<Noskcaj> yes, it is. just how he gets to it
<Moewe> ok
<Noskcaj> Bor3y, some good ideas for themes https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/
<Moewe> my lubuntu is german
<Moewe> so i cant say the way ;)
<Bor3y> yes thank you i changed it :)
<Bor3y> it's my first time use lubuntu , i want to know whats the different between lubuntu and ubuntu and kubuntu ?>
<Noskcaj> !lxde
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. they all use the same repos.. they are all built on the ubuntu core, and share kernels
<Noskcaj> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Noskcaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Noskcaj> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Moewe> a lots of programms releated to the use, look and feel :P
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE.. kubuntu with KDE.. etc.. the default config is the basic difference
<Noskcaj> exactly
<holstein> if you install lxde in ubuntu, are you running lubuntu? not really.. but more that is kind of how you get to lubuntu from ubuntu
<holstein> nothing pulls in interest like a wall of facts ;)
<Noskcaj> lol, and ubot spam
<flyabove> I am back. If someone replied, please repeat.
<flyabove> Where can I view the log of this channel?
<flyabove> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<flyabove> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<flyabove> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<wxl> flyabove: may i ask what in the smurf you are trying to do?
<Combat_Wombat> anyone have any tips/tricks I should know using vmware workstation in lubuntu?
<wxl> Combat_Wombat: if you need help with virtualbox, i'm all over it. no clue with vmware. i thought there was a page for it on the ubuntu wiki tho i'm not sure how much you need to translate to make it work for lubuntu.
<wxl> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
#lubuntu 2013-01-05
<Combat_Wombat> yes sadly alternatives lack very seriously in the graphics department so its vmware workstation for bust for what I need it for :D
<Bleu700> any one home ?
<Combat_Wombat> many people
<Bleu700> cool
<Bleu700> 12.10 how do I turn the screen lock off?
<Combat_Wombat> but on the vmware workstation thing it is having the same problem I am having with teamspeak3. Some fairly significant audio problems
<wxl> Combat_Wombat: have you tried looking for a vmware-related channel?
<Combat_Wombat> nope just got my first vm setup havent gotten very far yet
<wxl> there is a #vmware here
<wxl> it's registered
<wxl> max users last two weeks is 428
<wxl> i imagine there's someone there who can help you XD
<flyabove> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<flyabove> !date
<wxl> flyabove: don't you have work to do?
<user02938> Noticed some problems with Lubuntu:
<user02938> 1:  Chromium browser isn't compatible with ebay. Won't allow photo uploading and text formatting.
<user02938> 2:  Lubuntu is missing WiFi functionality (that works fine in Kubuntu).
<user02938> 3. Google Chrome refuses to install in Lubuntu.  Fails with errors during install.
<user02938> Now back to Chromium browser:   The fact that chromium is not compatible with ebay is a serious flaw since ebay is a  popular website for business.  But Google chrome (windows version) works fine with ebay.
<TheLordOfTime> chrome installs fine in my 12.10 VM
<TheLordOfTime> and Lubuntu works fine with my wifi, you probably just need to add additional drivers
<mysteriousdaren> it installed in my 12.04 laptop and 12.10 netbook
 * TheLordOfTime has a 12.10 VM because his 12.04 actually-installed system has a broken /boot
<mysteriousdaren> user02938: how did you install? cli?
<user02938> mysteriousdaren,  I installed google chrome from google's website.
<user02938> during the install process it fails with errors.
<TheLordOfTime> not here
<user02938> I'm using lubuntu 12.04... Let me try again.
<TheLordOfTime> all it needs on here is libgconf.
<TheLordOfTime> user02938, what "errors" is it throwing
<TheLordOfTime> you're probably just missing dependencies.
<user02938> just a moment..
<mysteriousdaren> try lubuntu software center, or synaptic
<TheLordOfTime> google chrome installs correctly, and runs correctly, in 12.10
 * TheLordOfTime spins up his 12.04 VM
<user02938> Ok, Google chrome installed fine on this 32bit PC.
<TheLordOfTime> and after i install libcurl3 in 12.04, the chrome installer works, and chrome correctly runs.
<TheLordOfTime> works 64bit too, but i needed libcurl3
<TheLordOfTime> and libgconf on 12.10
<user02938> Well it refused to install in Lubuntu 64bit on my HP pavilion.
<TheLordOfTime> and you're not telling us the errors it said
<TheLordOfTime> so we can't really help you much
<TheLordOfTime> it usually says what errors you're having
<user02938> I'm using my 32bit pc right now, so I'll bootup my 64bit PC and try again...Back in a few mins..
<TheLordOfTime> and i'm pretty certain the issue is you need to manually install the dependencies
<user02938> it errored during the "man" installation
<user02938> give me 10mins or so to check...
<hpuser2323> << I'm the person with the google chrome problem.  I'm installing in 64bit.. almost done...
<hpuser2323> it says I have broken dependancies and i need to run 'sudo apt-get install -f'. So i'm doing that now
<TheLordOfTime> hpuser2323, it usually says the dependencies
<TheLordOfTime> if apt-get install -f fails, specify them manually
<hpuser2323> almost finished..
<hpuser2323> It installed OK this time.
<hpuser2323> Now I need to test how it works with ebay.
<hpuser2323> So what are the wifi packages i need for Dlink USB Wifi adapter?
<hpuser2323> (that was the wifi that failed to work in lubuntu but worked fine in Kubuntu)
<mysteriousdaren> hpuser2323: search for your specific adapter on dlink and find the linux driver
<hpuser2323> The fact that Kubuntu works fine with it, would indicate that Kubuntu already has the open source driver installed, and lubuntu does not.  So the question is, what driver is missing in Lubuntu.
<hpuser2323> suppose i need to lsmod in kubuntu and check the differences in lubuntu?
<hpuser2323> I prefer to download the driver from the lubuntu repos but I'll download from dlink if need be.
<hpuser2323> I'll boot kubuntu so I can check what driver modules are installed for dlink wifi
<user02938> hmm..   Lubuntu is missing a lot of wifi drivers compared to kubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> Most HPs i've seen across my workbench deploy those cards which need additional drivers, so perhaps that's the issue
<dap> i'm trying to get lubuntu12.10-amd64 running off of a usb stick; everything works out-of-the-box when running from cd, but when running off the stick(installed via unetbootin), wireless and my trackpad don't work. any ideas?
<user02938> Well i'm looking at the kubuntu kernel modules > net > wifi and there's a lot of drivers there. But Lubutu is missing many of them.
<user02938> dap..ah another wireless problem..  I'm looking into that now.
<dap> i find it rather odd that it works out of the box, but not running off the stick.
<user02938> the usb installer could have failed to include the drivers during install..only speculating...
<user02938> My hard drive install is missing wifi drivers also...trying to figure out why..
<dap> that's possible. i'll try to find where they're located
<holstein> !broadcom is a good reference
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<user02938> My Dlink wifi uses rt3070 chipset and the driver isn't loading in lubuntu.  Drivers rtlwifi are missing.
<holstein> user02938: you can try the windows drivers with ndisgtk
<user02938> holstein..thanks, will keep that in mind.  I just manually loaded the kernel driver with "sudo modprobe -r rtlwifi"
<user02938> will have to disconnect my ethernet now and test wifi. Later..
<holstein> user02938: if you havent tested, then id say you dont know that it is working
<holstein> i would search "ubuntu rtwhatever". the line from lspci that desibes the hardware
<holstein> i have one and i just load the windows driver.. works fine
<user02938> yes i just google for information and i found my chipset so i loaded the realtek driver. Testing now
<hpuser2323> Sylpheed mail refuses to add a second email account.
<hpuser2323> refuses to switch between the 2 accounts and won't display the accounts in the left panel.
<holstein> hpuser2323: i havent used it.. i would go right to http://sylpheeddoc.sourceforge.net/en/faq/faq.html
<holstein> unless you find a bug report you can get envolved with... with some helpful ideas
<holstein> OR, just use another client
<hpuser2323> Sylpheed has a help menu with the manual which i'm looking at...trying to make sense of it.
<holstein> i havent used an actual client since gmail started letting me pop other mail into it..
<hpuser2323> Looks like sylpheed is bug ridden.  Not responding to my setup
<hpuser2323> not even displaying the account I added.
<Unit193> Is the other one that is pretty close to it working, claws I think?  I personally either use the webUI, but mostly Alpine.
<Unit193> There was some other basic email client, but can't remember what it was... >_>\
<hpuser2323> i'll check
<hpuser2323> no, claws isn't installed.  Never mind, I'll use thunderbird or something else.
<holstein> i would use thunderbird.. its not "heavy" and its well supported, even though frozen developmentally
<hpuser2323> yes i'm familiar with thunderbird.  I have used Sylpheed before (in other linux's) but this sylpheed isn't working for some reason.  So thunderbird it is.
<hpuser2323> OK.. Thunderbird works fine.   I added 2 accounts. No problems.
<holstein> \o/
<mysteriousdaren> holstein: how are you? how was the holiday season?
<IronWaffle> Is anyone who's awake here that can help me?
<flybelow> Hello, I need a little help, but it seems my messages are not getting through. Can someone please confirm you can see me?
<flybelow> People don't reply to me, and most of my messages don't turn up in the log. Strange.
<flybelow> Anyone?
<flybelow> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<flybelow> Hello. Can anyone see what I post?
<inductiveload1> flybelow: i can hear you
<flybelow> thank you!
<Moewe> me too
<flybelow> Hey. I have Lubuntu 11.10 and I always log in as root, automatically. I don't need to enter any password, there is no login screen. Now I installed Lubuntu 12.04 and the system is logging in automatically as the unprivileged user right after boot. How do I make it log in automatically as root, like it does in my older 11.10 installation?
<flybelow> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Combat_Wombat> looking for a openbox theme that looks like chromium any suggestions?
<yggdrasil> hi, im trying to install lubuntu on an acer travelmate but x doesnt seem to wanna come up
<yggdrasil> it just keeps flashing, mouse loads for a second then it flashes out again.
<yggdrasil> it looks like it fails when it loads extension glx
<R12Onu> Hello :-)
<R12Onu> Is there a way to change the Synaptic Package Manager in Lubuntu 12.10 to something more like in Ubuntu?
<R12Onu> I mean... friendly?
<R12Onu> With ratings and such
<TheLordOfTime> R12Onu, use something else perhaps?
<TheLordOfTime> Synaptic's not built to be that versatile
<R12Onu> Such as?
<R12Onu> I'm pretty new to linux...
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> i pretty much just install everything via command line, so i'm less dependent on GUI features.
<R12Onu> I don't use the command line at all :-D
<R12Onu> I use the mouse
<TheLordOfTime> meh, i'm a packager, i need the command line for things :P
<R12Onu> So you must know a better package manager!
<R12Onu> ;-)
<R12Onu> What's the package manager in Ubuntu?
<Combat_Wombat> isnt there that  ubuntu software center thing? it comes with lubuntu too
<R12Onu> Oh, haven't noticed that
<R12Onu> but its far from as friendly as the ubuntu one
<R12Onu> with the ratings and such
<Combat_Wombat> well if you remember whatever you are looking for is called i am sure its a package you can shoehorn into lubuntu
<R12Onu> I'm mostly looking for new games and such
<R12Onu> don't really know what I'm looking for
<Combat_Wombat> well ill save you the time there are no good games in the repositories save maybe freeciv but even thats stretching it :D
<Unit193> There is the Lubuntu software center, but if you don't like it, Ubuntu software center should work as well.
<Unit193> Xonotic is in the repos now, last I knew.
<R12Onu> I think I managed to download the Ubuntu thingy :-D
<R12Onu> One last thing - can I remove the password pop-up window from Lubuntu?
<R12Onu> I don't worry about anyone that don't know the password using the computer so its pretty pointless
<flybelow> Can someone please tell me how to change locale?
<flybelow> I searched google, but none of the solutions is working. It's one of those things that Ubuntu changes with every release, playing whack-a-mole with us...
#lubuntu 2013-01-06
<BWMerlin> I am trying to install a game under wine and it complains that I do not have glxinfo but I am unsure which glxinfo version I should install
<BWMerlin> I have an nvidia graphics card and I am using the official nvidia driver
<BWMerlin> my options are glx-alternative-fglrx   glx-alternative-nvidia  glx-alternative-mesa    glx-diversions
<mysteriousdaren> BWMerlin: glx-alternative-nvidia
<BWMerlin> The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-alternative-nvidia : Depends: glx-diversions (= 0.2.2) Depends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<BWMerlin> :S
<BWMerlin> that doesn't sound good
<mysteriousdaren> go to synaptic and fix broken drivers
<BWMerlin> how exactly do I do that?
<heywood> hi all.
<heywood> trying to map Fn-F3 onto a command using Settings>Keyboard>Shortcuts>(Custom Shortcuts). but when i assign that key combo to my command, it reads "Screensaver" as opposed to (say) Ctrl+Alt+F or whatever. Any idea how to change this?
<tsimpson> the Fn key is a modifier key, it maps a key to another keycode, for instance my Fn+l is PageDown
<heywood> tsimpson: right. xev says (i think) it maps to keycode 160. is there a way to trap that particular code and "attach" it to a command (in my case, i want: sleep 1 && xset dpms force off)?
<heywood> this used to work out of the box with ubuntu 10.04 on the same hardware...
<heywood> or rather, the keyboard on this machine (thinkpad T43) has a "screen off" icon at Fn-F3. that worked on 10.04 without having to do any keystroke remapping at all.
<mysteriousdaren> BWMerlin: i'd remove orphaned libraries too
<tsimpson> well it's saying that the code from Fn+F3 is the "Screensaver" key, if I press Fn+F6 it says the key is "Monitor Brightness Down"
<BWMerlin> mysteriousdaren: I tried fix broken dependencies but that didn't do anything
<heywood> tsimpson: ok, but does that mean it can't be mapped to that command i mentioned?
<heywood> btw, are you using xev to find these mappings, or looking them up somewhere?
<mysteriousdaren> BWMerlin: Sorry I just got a phone call, ask your question again in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> I think it should be able to, but it may do more than one thing at a time
<tsimpson> heywood: I just opened a Configure Shortcuts... option in an application and started pressing buttons ;)
<BWMerlin> I have and the answers are add odds
<BWMerlin> one is saying wine doesn't work with 64bit which I know is not true
<mysteriousdaren> Yes it does work, lol that's a stupid answer
<Combat_Wombat> lol
<Combat_Wombat> whoever told you that should be shot
<BWMerlin> yes i know
<BWMerlin> others are saying the game is really hard to get working but the instructions are very clear I am just running into some dependency problems
<Combat_Wombat> what game?
<BWMerlin> league of legends
<BWMerlin> I am following the instructions here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141 to install and then here http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=2957372 to configure
<heywood> tsimpson: what i want is to map that key combo to work for _any_ application. in other words, to override any application-specific commands mapped to Fn+F3
<degkorat> Hi
<degkorat> need help desperately
<degkorat> about "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<degkorat> Hi everybody, somebody willing to help?
<onto1> Hi! I am using precise and my C code (which depends on SDL) isn't compiling anymore. It was working find under 10.04. I get the following error(s)
<onto1> undefined reference to `SDL_MapRGB'
<onto1> undefined reference to `SDL_Init'
<onto1> etc
<onto1> I have installed libsdl1.2-dev
<onto1> I can post my makefile if needed
<xxkoncyxx> hy everybody!
<greyduck> Hello everyone!
<greyduck> i'll go quackers if i stay here on my own
<greyduck> tatty bye
<greyduck> how do i read messages?
<greyduck> hello the room
<greyduck> When i leave a room i get a message stating that i have unread messages?
<greyduck> how doi read those unread messages anyone please
<greyduck> now don't allrush i only want one answer
<greyduck> O well seems like i'll have to spread me wings to another room for help. Bye
<greyduck> quit
<Noskcaj> why does teamspeak use a larger icon than everything else
<MangoBoy> Hi. i saw lubuntu 12.04 was not longtime support as there were short of maintainers, but what does that mean? my friend says ofcource it is LTS as it is built on ubuntu..??
<Unit193> The core of it, the kernel, is LTS, but the LXDE (or the "L" part) isn't LTS.
<Unit193> There is a shortage of devs for the Lubuntu project, and even the other flavors (They have 3 year LTS rather than 5 as mainbuntu does)
<MangoBoy> Ok but thats overcomable isnt it? cant one patch that manualy some how? or what i mean is that the security will be maintained is'nt it?
<Unit193> Well, kernel issues would be since it's part of the core.
<MangoBoy> so what can become a problem then?
<Zanzacar> Hi I know ubuntu but I am having issues with lubuntu. I want to install this https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/linpsk/ but I can't figure out how to make it happen
<Unit193> Just the LXDE bits, and some things get dated without them getting backported.  Also means it wouldn't be supported here.
<Zanzacar> I know that is a ubuntu package location but I can't find it for lubuntu and I would think they are similar enough
<Unit193> Zanzacar: Try opening a terminal and typing  sudo apt-get install linpsk.
<Zanzacar> tried that it isn't found
<Zanzacar> i thought I might add the repositories or something but I really wasn't sure on this informaiton since I don't know what repository I would need to add
<Unit193> You need universe enabled, and try sudo apt-get update first.
<Zanzacar> universe that right I have delt with that before but I forget now, I tried update then install linpsk and still not found
<Zanzacar> here is another site with the software but I can't find the ppa repository
<Zanzacar> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linpsk
<Unit193> Zanzacar: Try opening "Software Sources" to make sure Universe is enabled, as you see at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/hamradio/linpsk, it is in precise.
<Zanzacar> universe is not enabled I am looking that up right now
<Zanzacar> finally figured it out, I was trying to manually add universe but there was a check box.
<Zanzacar> clicked that did update, then install linpsk and it worked just fine :)
<Zanzacar> thanks for the help
<Unit193> Sure.
<mysteriousdaren> Unit193: how are you?
<Unit193> mysteriousdaren: My pulse would indicate that I am alive, though there are still reports that I'm an AI so the pulse is a lie.  Take your pick.
<mysteriousdaren> I prefer the first one.
<Noskcaj> how can i setup conky in lubuntu, ideally with this theme? http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-infinity-conky-in-ubuntulinux.html
<EndUserX> hello anyone home?
<Combat_Wombat> my lubuntu wont let my monitor shut down when it goes to sleep
<Combat_Wombat> just goes black and keeps the backlight on
<Combat_Wombat> aka useless
<Combat_Wombat> ideas?
<Derpyeah> Hi
<Derpyeah> Anyone here?
<Combat_Wombat> many people
<Derpyeah> I bought a Action Replay 3ds and plugged it into my lubuntu laptop and It doesn't get detected.
<Derpyeah> Even though the software for it works awesome in wine
<Derpyeah> and I installed the drivers...
#lubuntu 2013-12-30
<tomatosalad> Quick question, what is the significance of the mac builds? I use debian myself but want to get my friend started with a livecd on an older macbook pro that *is* 64-bit, but I'm wondering what the difference between the mac and pc isos?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tomatosalad: x86 and PowerPC diferent arch
<tomatosalad> oh, really?
<tomatosalad> that's a crap way of describing the files, then, because there were 32-bit intel processors
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerPC
<tomatosalad> The original MBP had a 32-bit Intel Core Duo
<tomatosalad> Yonah
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Depends on the year
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if it has Intel CPU, you can use x86 or amd64 iso
<tomatosalad> No, it doesn't. The original MacBook Pro revision, introduced in 2006, had a 32-bit Yonah Intel Core Duo processor, which was then replaced in the next revision with a 64-bit Merom Intel Core 2 Duo processor. (the MBP was also the first mac with an intel processor)
<tomatosalad> The original MacBook also had a Yonah
<tomatosalad> That's ~10 months worth of macs with 32-bit intel processors
<tomatosalad> and, anyway, they're not different arches
<tomatosalad> I'm discussing the amd64 "PC" iso and the amd64 "mac" iso
<tomatosalad> what is the functional difference? wifi drivers?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Special disks for MAC, only for powerPC
<tomatosalad> no, they're not only powerpc
<tomatosalad> there's an x64 arch for mac
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tomatosalad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<tomatosalad> do you realize how unhelpful you are
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ordinary computer - x86 or amd64. Apple pc - new with intel cpu = the same ordinary computer with MacOS. You can install x86 or amd64 OS. if it powerpc cpu, use only powerpc images
<Unit193> tomatosalad: Macs use old EFI based systems that don't support multi-catalog CDs, thus they can't use the UEFI/BIOS hybrid disks.
<tomatosalad> Unit193: oh, interesting
<tomatosalad> ...are the x86 ones multi-catalog?
<Unit193> Oh, well close, more info http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<Unit193> EFI doesn't really matter in 32bit world.
<hectorh30> Hi people, does anyone know if its possible to have a keyboard shortcut to create a new desktop?
<hectorh30> I used to have that feature in xubuntu, but I couldn't find anything like that in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<SonikkuAmerica> Create a new desktop? As in a new workspace?
<hectorh30> SonikkuAmerica, Umm.. one more of the 4 desktops I already have laid out horizontally
<SonikkuAmerica> hectorh30: Doesn't Ctrl+Alt+[Left and Right] do that? One second...
<hectorh30> SonikkuAmerica, I've set that keys to move between desktops.. but I'd like to create a new one (and also destroy one) on demand
<hectorh30> In XFCE I used to do that with ctrl + insert and ctrl + supr
<SonikkuAmerica> You may wish to check this link out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033467
<hectorh30> SonikkuAmerica, that's what I was looking for.. many thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> :) yw
<koell> I always need to enter mys password on network manager, though I set all user rights in the settings. Any recommendations ?
<honestemu> How do I get sound to come out of my second monitor instead of my laptop?
<holstein> honestemu: ?
<holstein> honestemu: what are the audio connections to the speakers?
<honestemu> I'm connecting with an HDMI cable.
<holstein> honestemu: hdmi can be problematic
<holstein> honestemu: i would probably try a distro live with pulse to see if that helps.. something like xubuntu live.. if it "just works" then you can add pulse to lubuntu
<holstein> otherwise, i usually just plug an analog audio cable up.. since HDMI may not work
<holstein> you can try the usually steps.. routing in alsamixer in the terminal
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would, from lubuntu, open a terminal and run "alsamixer" and trust no labels
<tamaroth_> Hey, I have a problem with my projector. I use e-Machnes V700 which is HD Read (720p) but when connected to my PC the only resolution I have is 800x600:60
<tamaroth> xrandr shows it's the only possible mode for that output
<tamaroth> Has anyone got any experience with dealing with projectors and/or resolutions that are not displayed
<SonikkuAmerica> I do, but not with Lubuntu. For its lightweight size, much is sacrificed, including easily editing keyboard shortcuts.
<SonikkuAmerica> But I'll try as best I can.
<ianorlin> is it through a vga cable?
<SonikkuAmerica> ^
<SonikkuAmerica> (ianorlin: +1)
<ianorlin> sometimes things don't support the higher resolutions they claim to through vga and get all spread wierd and distorted
<ianorlin> also waht resolution is your monitor currently set to?
<tamaroth> ianorlin: it's vga -> hdmi
<tamaroth> monitor is full hd 1920x1200
<tamaroth> projector is connected to another display port
<tamaroth> so ubuntu sees it as a second monitor I guess
<tamaroth> DVI-I-2 connected 800x600+1920+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<ianorlin> is it your adapter cable has some wierd in built restriction?
<SonikkuAmerica> So is that [M1:HDMI > DVI][M2:VGA > DVI]?
<tamaroth> ianorlin: it works ok on Windows though
<tamaroth> it's PC: DVI -> HDMI :Projector (if that makes any sense)
 * ianorlin wonders if it is useing vesa for the driver for the projector
<tamaroth> I don't know :(
<tamaroth> Bah, I have to flee, I'll check the driver later ianorlin, thanks for the tip
<tamaroth> toodles
<Gatis> Hello
<Gatis> I connected Windows Phone 8 to Lubuntu 13.10 and tried to move files insid SD card but i couldnt. I had error that its unsupported.. WHY?
<Gatis> I Can copy files on Windows Phone 8 SD card
<Gatis> But i cant move them inside SD Card
<Gatis> Do you have any idea why?
<Gatis> Tried google but couldnt get solution
<ianorlin> what format is the sd card?
<Gatis> NOt sure
<Gatis> I formated it using Windows Phone 8
<Gatis> Windows Phone 8 supports SDHC cards (in FAT file system format) or SDXC (in exFAT file system format)
<Gatis> I have 8GB SD card insid
<Gatis> WIndows Phone 8 connects to Lubuntu using MTP connection
<Gatis> Is it ok?
<ianorlin> I don't think exfat works with any linux really
<ianorlin> because of patents
<Gatis> But thing is i could copy on to SD Card and Delete from it. But i couldn't move files, for example ordering pictures in folders..
<Gatis> I get like unsupported by backend...
<Gatis> Something like that.
<Gatis> "Operation not supported by backend"
<ianorlin> are you using pcmanfm or terminal?
<Gatis> pcmanfm
<Gatis> Im not so advanced user :)
<Gatis> Is it possible Windows Phone 8 limits moving files?
<ianorlin> does the moving the files work on the phone?
<Gatis> Well i cant do it on phone
<Gatis> On Windows Phone 8 i dont have file manager
<ianorlin> can you create folders? on the sd card?
<Gatis> Yes
<Gatis> Using Lubuntu
<ianorlin> why not copy organize on comp then copy whole folders and clean up duplicates
<Gatis> I can do that
<Gatis> But its complicated sometimes
<Gatis> ANyway
<Gatis> Why shouldnt i be able to move files inside SD?
<ianorlin> I think you should but this might be some wierd bug or depending on format
<Gatis> hmm
<Gatis> You said exFAT is not supported by linux
<Gatis> That might be the case
<Unit193> Fuse supports it at least.
<Gatis> but i have SDHC card
<Gatis> not SDXC
<Gatis> so i have FAT propably
<Gatis> I think i need windows :(
<Gatis> Can you tell me how can i check SD format in Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> disks utility under accesories but don't change anything
<Gatis> It doesnt show up
<Gatis> mtp://[usb:001,012]/
<Gatis> heres connected my windows phone
<Gatis> How can i make a screenshot?
<Gatis> hello?
<ianorlin> scrot from command line works
<ianorlin> printscreen key also should
<Gatis> Where does it save the picture?
<ianorlin> home folder
<Gatis> This is what i get moving picture to Christmas foldder inside SD card: http://i43.tinypic.com/2468htv.png
<Gatis> Has this something to do with permissions?
<Gatis> are you there?
<Gatis> When i right click permissions on SD card, there's: View Content: Only owner / Change content: Nobody / Access content: Nobody
<SonikkuAmerica> What is your SD card mounted under in PCManFM?
<Gatis> My SD card is in Windows Phone 8
<Gatis> I have connected my phone trough MTP connection
<Gatis> I can copy on it, delete from it but i cant reorganize and move files, like pictures in folders
<Gatis> I get this error when moving file inside SD: http://i43.tinypic.com/2468htv.png
<Gatis> Im confused :(
<Gatis> anyone?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, it MTP'ed in from your device??
<SonikkuAmerica> That's a completely different ballgame.
<SonikkuAmerica> You don't have any SD card reader? (Not even a USB one?)
<Gatis> SonikkuAmerica no
<Gatis> BUt should it be a problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well I don't know why your SD card is MTP'ed; I thought the SD card would be assigned a block device
<Gatis> What does it mean?
<Gatis> I read WIndows Phone supports MTP only
<SonikkuAmerica> Gatis: What did you do, plug your phone in directly?
<Gatis> Using usb cable
<SonikkuAmerica> There's your problem. You're telling me it's an SD card when it's an MTP connection directly from your Windows Phone.
<Gatis> Yes i can access my SD card like that
<Gatis> Is there a problem with that?
<Gatis> okay
<SonikkuAmerica> Not a huge one, but I have no idea how to transfer files from your Windows Phone to Lubuntu (it's a permissions issue, as you indicated, but you can't just go in and change permissions like anyone's business...
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<SonikkuAmerica> Windows and Linux are 2 different things.
<Gatis> But why it worked with androind phone and MTP connection?
<SonikkuAmerica> Android is Linux-based.
<ianorlin> android does not equal windows phone
<Gatis> Is there a problem with SD format?
<ianorlin> no I don't think so
<Gatis> I dont know what format SD has android
<SonikkuAmerica> I doubt it, but I think it would be easier if you plugged your SD card into your computer
<SonikkuAmerica> (if it doesn't, get a USB SD reader, they're cheap)
<Gatis> or windows
<ianorlin> usb SD card reader is lot cheaper than windows
<ianorlin> and there aren't bulky either
<Gatis> but i have to say windows is life saver in situations like this
<Gatis> But i dont understand why linux supports MTP connection
<Gatis> If it does not work
<Gatis> im not sure where is the error
<Gatis> people
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh... we're working on it.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, is this 13.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> (It looks like it)
<SonikkuAmerica> ianorlin: Well, we tried.
#lubuntu 2013-12-31
<jalcine> looks like I've been signed up to help out with LSC
<jalcine> any reason why the README for lp:lubuntu-software-enter is blank? Invisible ink, maybe? :)
<jalcine> 1/b 15
<koell> Why does my autostart not work? I've copied all applications I want to auto start in ~/.config/autostart but only xpad opens, the other 2 (dropbox, xfce4-power-manager) won't. Suggestions?
<koell> will it slow my computer down if I install several different operating systems, for example fedora, *buntu, arch?
<pleia2> koell: so when you boot up, you get to select which one to use?
<koell> pleia2: exactly.
<ianorlin> you would have to take the time to select one
<koell> ianorlin: but thats the only issue?
<pleia2> yep
<wxl> you could set a default
<wxl> also it will fill up your harrd drive more
<ianorlin> that too
<wxl> which could potentially limit your swap
<koell> so i will not get slower performance? just need more space?
<wxl> but if there's no lacking in hard drive space you won't notice a difference
<koell> have a lot of free space, why not using it ;)
<wxl> i'd rather fill mine with music and such
<koell> i've also windows installed. but never use it. if i remove windows im scared i cant boot anymore
<wxl> i don't have windows on my machine and it boots fine
<koell> wxl: so i just need to remove its partition? its that easy?
<ianorlin> back up data you wnat first
<wxl> if you want
<koell> no :D
<koell> but i remember several months ago, I uninstalled windows and couldnt boot. i need to set smthng on .... grub? before i think. its not just removing the partition
<wxl> typically dnoe if you install an os
<ianorlin> sudo update-grub I think
<koell> yeah
<koell> im goint to try kubuntu with all its wistles & bells :D
<koell> but im not really a big fan of it. just a try. i still stick with lubuntu & lxde <3
<koell> ist it possible to "steal" lubuntu's lxde style/theme and put it on my raspberry pi? lxde in default looks so terrible ugly :'(
<holstein> steal? its all open
<koell> i mean copy
<holstein> nothing is preventing you from trying either place
<ianorlin> or are you asking how?
<koell> so which files do i need and where can i find them?
<SonikkuAmerica> koell: Here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork
<SonikkuAmerica> All you need to know about our artwork
<koell> SonikkuAmerica: I know the artworks but there's more than a desktop background and an lxde icon...
<koell> SonikkuAmerica: did u design this beautiful ui? :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Who, me? No!
<SonikkuAmerica> The community did.
<koell> i love the community <3
<koma_> hello
<koma_> is anyone available?
<koma_> hello
<koma_> ?
<holstein> !ask | koma_
<ubottu> koma_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<koma_> thanks, never used an IRC before.
<koma_> i have an old desktop that i just put lubuntu on
<koma_> and it doesnt have a wireless card... but i have my own external wireless adapter.
<koma_> i had windows xp install and it was connecting to my wifi just fine.
<koma_> but now it cant seem to find my wireless adapter and i'm not quite sure where to look, so hopefully i came to the right place.
<koma_> other than that the install went fine and lubuntu 13.10 is working so well on my computer
<koma_> like brand new :)
<koma_> (opps didnt see the one line comment) but basically i just need some help with setting up my wireless adapter and i'm brand new to linux in general so bare with me. i can't find much on this topic online so this irc was the first best alternative that i decided to do.
<eAlex79> hey ppl.. I got a problem with an environment variable. I want to add a path to XDG_DATA_DIRS but whatever I do, it wont include any changes to the default I make. I tried a script in /etc/profile.d which only sets vars, that makes lxde stop working, I changed the script in Xsession.d, nothing changes.. added a script there of course, same result.. any idea what I do wrong or where I should set or export XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<Unit193> koma_: Plug it in, the little network indicator at the bottom right will give you a chance to connect to your network.  On the chance you have a bcm43 card, you can install the driver for that too.
<koma_> on the computer i typed in the terminal "lsusb" and it is reconizing the wireless n adapter
<Unit193> Ah, what device is it?
<koma_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1668:1200 Actiontec Electronics, Inc. [hex] 802AIN Wireless N Network Adapter [Atheros AR9170+AR9101]
<koma_> When I click on the wireless sign at the bottom right of the computer Ethernet Network is greyed out and so is "disconnected" then I have "enable Networking" checked makred.
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589289 found this thread that has instructions
<koma_> nice, thanks. i will try those steps.
<pvl1> how can i remove the games that are preinstalled with lubuntu
<Unit193> Same way you'd remove anything else?
<pvl1> but what are the packages
<Unit193> !info ace-of-penguins
<ubottu> ace-of-penguins (source: ace-of-penguins): penguin-themed solitaire games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 259 kB, installed size 605 kB
<pvl1> ah thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<koell> how do u name your admin/root account on lubuntu? or does ur personal account has administrator privileges
<dzho> oh well
#lubuntu 2014-01-01
<koell> whats the difference between mate and cinammon? its like xp vs 7, isn't it
<Zara> bonjour et bonne annee
<Zara> cmment faire pour changer le fond d ecrn du lock screen
<koell> Zara: well, it's an english channel. you may find a french on too
<Zara> ok
<Zara> i want to change my lock screnn background
<koell> Zara: isn't it the same as the desktop background?
<Zara> yes
<pvl1> koell1 good q
<koell1> pvl1: huh?
<koell1> pvl1: which querstion
<pvl1> Im reading into the difference between mate and cinnamon
<koell1> pvl1: which querstion did i ask? xD
<pvl1> u asked what's the difference between mate and cinnamon? it's like xp vs 7, isn't it
<koell1> pvl1: i remember, thx. yeah i just dont know why there needs to be another *buntu derivate. linux mint isnt that big diff
<pvl1> well it's not a question of need, koell1. If u look at distro watch .com, ppl make their own derivs on what they think the system should be like.and that's why people forked gnome 2
<pvl1> u can install either mate or cinnamon on just about any distro
<ianorlin> thing is lubuntu has virtualbox so you can check out both mate and cinanmon before installing it
<koell1> pvl1: sure its another ui, but the system itselft didnt really change. just pre-installed codecs is not very much. i dont understand why they didn't call it mubuntu instead of linux mint. weird
<ianorlin> trademark stuff
<ianorlin> would come into it
<koell1> i would prefer another *buntu flavour instead of a 2nd level fork
<pvl1> I agree, but ubuntu wants to conform to being strictly open source
<koell1> pvl1: ah, thats the reason!
<koell1> u got it
<koell1> but mubuntu sounds great :D
<pvl1> I agree,I like the sound
<koell1> so say we all xD
<koell1> so one could just fork linux mint and call it mubuntu pls
<ianorlin> I thought trisequel is even more open
<koell1> Is there an easy way to set my lubuntu back to default/out-of-the-box installation without reinstallation? xD
 * ianorlin hopes you did not get rid of the shutdown icon on the panel
<koell1> ianorlin: nooo! i like the style of lubuntu ;) but i've some weird bugs i dont want to waste my time for
<ianorlin> are you talking about config files or packages added?
<koell1> ianorlin: i dont know. tried so many different applications last week. now i think there r some things broken. for example the icons on my desktop: they dont save their position after restart. also the lxsession settings: try to choose autostart apps like xfce4-power-manager didn't work, some icons r twice in the panel. baaaaaahhh
<ianorlin> to remove stuff twice in the panel right click where apps are on the panel and remove the duplicates it has internet and pcmanfm to start
<ianorlin> also right click on the panel for panel settings and click loaded applets
<ianorlin> if your panel ir really messed up can you give a screenshot
<koell1> i triead but then both are hidden. ;)
<ianorlin> are you using lxpanel?
<koell1> ianorlin: it isnt messed up now, but i tried to edit the autostart settings because i would like power manager and dropbox start. i dont know what it looks like the next time i restart my notebook xD
<koell1> ianorlin: im using lubuntu always in its default design and behaviour, yeah.
<ianorlin> it is installed to hard disk right?
<koell1> ianorlin: sure
<koell1> ianorlin: can u also send me the default sources.list of lubuntu? i think mine looks really crap :D
<koell> ianorlin: im sorry my intersucks suck :D
#lubuntu 2014-01-02
<Ahmuck> is there another scan package i can use for lubuntu?
<holstein> Ahmuck: to scan for what?
<Ahmuck> for scanning documents
<Ahmuck> looks like i can use gimp
<CountryfiedLinux> How much ram is needed to run Lubuntu GUI installer? Would 128 MB be enough?
<Unit193> Nope, not really enough for Lubuntu either.
<CountryfiedLinux> I know its enough after its installed, just didn't know if it was enough to install it with the GUI
<CountryfiedLinux> I know I can do a base install then install lubuntu-desktop.
<Unit193> 128MB isn't really enough for Lubuntu either, but lower ram computers can use the alternate installer.
<CountryfiedLinux> Its enough for XP
<Guest33184> help? hi. im trying to do an rm to some file i have on a txt. anyone can help on how do i do this? thanks.
<Guest33184> hi. anyone here?
<Guest33184>  hi. im trying to do a RM to some files i have on a text file. anyone can help ?
<koell> How to remove the default games in lubuntu?
<ST66> go in synaptic and remove ace-of-penguins
<koell> ST66: so that's the name of overall pack?
<koell> ST66: thx
<ST66> yes np ;)
<koell> How to manually hide items in LXDE menu? lxmed doesnt work well ...
<koell> lxmed has a really ugly bug: if u delete items they won't get hidden. you always need to hide them in the properties
<pvl1> is there a way to reload xserver
<pvl1> nvm
<m_> Hello
<jos1727> Hi
<m_> Can anybody help me with mute which is switching on on its on. Tried the physical button, icon and Alsamixer
#lubuntu 2014-01-03
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to mount a network share in nautilus (Lubuntu 13.04 with Gnome 3.8 on top). I believe that is supposed to work like "connect to server", enter an URL and click "connect". This is where I stumble, because the "connect" button is greyed out, I can't click it
<holstein> i use gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (saucy), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<holstein> bennypr0fane: otherwise, you might be missing something nautilus needs to have that functionality
<bennypr0fane> holstein, I thought that was supposed to be built in in Nautilus
<bennypr0fane> otherwise, why does it even have the "connect to server" thingy?
<bennypr0fane> I've used Gigolo with Thunar in Xfce. Does it link to Nautilus the same way?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: gigolo will just allow you to mount the share.. you'll be able to use whatever filemanager you want to browse
<bennypr0fane> ok. but still, is there something broken in my nautilus, or is there just something missing?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i have no idea.. if you havent added all that is necessary to provide that functionality, then, it may not be there
<holstein> bennypr0fane: nothing is "broken", since, you can mount shares
<bennypr0fane> I cannot, in Nautilus
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i was thinking that functionality had been dropped from nautilus, but, TBH, i have only opened it for testing purposes, and lightly
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you actually likely can
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you'll need to manually add and configure it, as you did nautilus, and gnome
<bennypr0fane> you mean without using gigolo?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: gigolo is doing what that "connect to server" did
<holstein> bennypr0fane: its mounting with a GUI
<bennypr0fane> I understand that
<bennypr0fane> maybe mount-gtk was missing
<holstein> bennypr0fane: maybe?
<bennypr0fane> I just installed it. Now I'll check if "connect to server" works
<holstein> bennypr0fane: check and see, and try adding it, if you think that is what adds the fucntionality.. you should be able to use a package manager like synaptic for that easily
<bennypr0fane> nah, still not working :-(
<holstein> bennypr0fane: the functionality may have been removed
<holstein> bennypr0fane: you might want to ask in #ubuntu or somewhere else where they might no more about nautilus
<bennypr0fane> ha, maybe in #ubuntu-gnome
<bennypr0fane> bcs they don't in #ubuntu...
<holstein> bennypr0fane: it likely just works, in main ubuntu, out of the box.. or, that fucntionality is being phased out completely
<holstein> bennypr0fane: its going to be challening, since you are building everything on your own
<bennypr0fane> I'll be switching to ubuntu-gnome soon. If I can't make it work, I'll just use Gigolo. That was a piece of cake in Xfce
<bennypr0fane> thanks holstein! bye!
<holstein> bennypr0fane: cheers
<vince__> i hosed (accidentally removed) my windows 8 partition and decided on 13.10 lubuntu, anyone have tips on how to customize lxde to return some of the functionality in the "iconify all windows" button in lxpanel?
<holstein> vince__: return some of the windows8 functionality?
<ianorlin> what functionality does it miss?
<ianorlin> I don't know how to make it show the desktop on omsuover
<ret346346> Hi, if anyone might be able to help a noob, I'm trying to install lubuntu 12.04 on an IBM T42, and I get "unable to enumerate USB device on port 3" a ton of times. I figured I could just try a CD but wanted to try to figure out what is going wrong first.
<ret346346> I did just install Windows XP on the computer, and the USB ports seem fine
<holstein> ret346346: sometimes i try just unplugging everything that is uncessary
<holstein> unecessary
<ret346346> All I had plugged in was the flash drive w/ the lubuntu install, only other thing was the ethernet cable which I did unplug
<ret346346> Got the same error when just trying to run it as a live CD, without the install
<holstein> not sure where i would go there.. i might disable USB in the bios.. and try installing
<ret346346> I'll look into that, as long as the USB ports work once it's installed that's all that really matters
<ret346346> Thanks
<holstein> ret346346: what iso are you on?
<holstein> ret346346: you might want to try the lubuntu 13.10 version.. technically, lubuntu 12.04 is not an LTS, and is not supported any longer.. not that i think that is the issue
<ret346346> Well this CPU is non-pae, which is why I went with the 12.04 version
<holstein> ret346346: hmmm... well, i use it as well.. i mean, main ubuntu 12.04 is still up, and the repos are still good
<ret346346> Just burned a 12.04 CD, am trying it now
<ret346346> I'm guessing a pen drive should be showing up in file manager in Lubuntu?
<ianorlin> by default yes
<ret346346> Showed up for a second then disappeared, will need to investigate
<ret346346> On the plus side it booted and loaded fine from the CD
<holstein> ret346346: progress!
<ret346346> Thanks
<holstein> maybe you can install, and upgrade, and all will be well
<ret346346> True, and there's some "fake-pae" thing you can install to upgrade older computers to the newer version
<ret346346> hey I fixed it!!!
<ret346346> Had to disable ehci_hcd
<honestemu> How do I get visual notifications to return? They aren't appearing anymore. For example, when I adjust the volume, a little balloon appeared in the top-right indicating the volume. Now nothing happens.
<ianorlin> honestemu: using what program?
<honestemu> Uh... dunno. I thought it was system-wide? Like when I connect to a wireless network, a balloon appears in the top right telling me which network I connected to. Now, nothing appears.
<Unit193> What does   ps aux | grep notifyd   return?
<honestemu> 1000     26627  0.0  0.0   5668   828 pts/7    S+   23:05   0:00 grep --color=auto notifyd
<Unit193> Mhmm, xfce4-notifyd isn't running, is it installed?
<honestemu> Not sure what that means.
<honestemu> mmhmm. It's installed.
<Unit193> So, set that to autostart, or launch it now, and should have them.
<honestemu> Unit193: Uh... how do I do that?
<Unit193> The binary is: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd  using ~/.config/autostart/ would help
<honestemu> Unit193: So I just copy paste the binary into the autostart folder, right?
<Unit193> No, create a desktop file.
<honestemu> Unit193:Um... I'm inept.
<Unit193> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<honestemu> What should I put for the Exec line? I'm guessing: 'sh /usr/lib/i396-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd'?
<Unit193> Just /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<honestemu> Oh nice.
<Unit193> It should autostart, but I don't see how by glancing at it.
<uBUXUBu> hi all
<flyback> how the hell do I swap soundcards
<flyback> there's n o .asoundrc anymore
<_joey> for some reason lubuntu stopped auto-updating
<Church> try sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal, to see for possible problems
<_joey> there're no problems
<_joey> from terminal
<_joey> it's just the system stopped update automatically at specified intervals
<ST66> my lubuntu trip got really short. i don't undertand how people can use so buggy distro. going back good old xubuntu
<leszek> hi
<Devtron_> hi
<vicky> hi
<zleap> hi
<vicky> how to become lubuntu developer
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> vicky: the #lubuntu-offtopic channel is loosely the dev channel
<Devtron_> how to get it installed would be my first question :/
<holstein> !install | Devtron_
<ubottu> Devtron_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Devtron_> my prople is the old laptop that i want to use it one, is a pain to get it running on
<Devtron_> pae trouble that is
<Devtron_> been at it for about 2 hours now
<holstein> Devtron_: 12.04 should support that, easily
<Devtron_> I was hoping to install a new version 13.x
<holstein> Devtron_: i would use a 12.04 mini iso, and install the base mini system, then add lxde desktop or whatever
<holstein> Devtron_: you can.. but, its not trivial
<holstein> Devtron_: and, 12.04 is more in line with your older hardware
<Devtron_> is there a very light version with an ide that can run on this system with 1gb ram
<holstein> Devtron_: i just suggested a light version, and you should be able to find an ide that will work in the main 12.04 repos
<holstein> otherwise, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<Unit193> Could compile a kernel without PAE support.
<holstein> yup.. use your own custom kernel that fits your needs
<phillw> Unit193: there is an alpha out for lubuntu with a non-pae kernel.
<Unit193> Yes, I know..
<phillw> but, I do stress, it is an alpha! the installation is in German at default and there is a respin due.
<holstein> i would try the alpha.. wouldnt bother me any
<Devtron_> lol
<Devtron_> i am a linux noob, have not used it in 15 years
<holstein> Devtron_: you are not having an issue where you are not used to linux.. you are using technology that is incompatible
<Devtron_> yep
<holstein> Devtron_: you would have a similar, if not much more challenging time with something like windows 8 for example.. or OSX on that hardware
<Devtron_> but telling me to recompile a version that I could use is not trivial from what i remember
<holstein> Devtron_: i offered a few ideas above, and none require compiling anything
<Devtron_> holstein: I have tryed to download those images, but out of 3 dvd burning software for windows, none will use there image file
<phillw> Devtron_: what specification of machine are you wanting to use? (sorry, if you have already stated, but I've only just joined this conversation)
<Devtron_> an old imb thinkpad, with an intel centrino cpu, 1gb ram , amd radonn 7500 (old as hell)
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Devtron_> I want to leave this sytem at work.
<holstein> Devtron_: thats where i would start, its small and quick to download and install.. you can see right off if it will work for you or not
<Devtron_> so I need a 12.x version ?
<holstein> the iso's are not "magic".. if you have no way to deal with iso's and burn them or use them with usb sticks, then it wont work
<phillw> Devtron_: as holstein has said, it may work okay with the fake-pae a number of them do
<holstein> Devtron_: you dont "need" anything.. you might want to consider using 12.04 since it might better and more easily support your hardware "out of the box"
<holstein> Devtron_: thre are other options when not having a pae compatible system
<Devtron_> ill try 12.04 then
<Devtron_> as long as it will run code blocks or what ever ide i can use that works well with c++
<holstein> Devtron_: nothing about linux or lubuntu is preventing the creators of any ide from allowing it to run for you
<holstein> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<phillw> holstein: the fake pae install is not in minimal afaik. it is an extra bit of coding to 'tell' the installer that the machine is PAE capable, even though it does not advertise it.
<holstein> phillw: i think i linked that above.. but if you have a better guide
<holstein> Devtron_: to be clear, this would be a fake-pae setup.. to run 13.10 on your hardware
<phillw> Devtron_: for fake-pae, you are going to have to roll your sleeves up and do a little reading. the guy who put it together also put up a really good explanatation of it and how to use it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<Devtron_> phillw read that
<Devtron_> but for some reason the img files says corrupt
<Devtron_> iso´s i can burn, but the img are giving me issues
<phillw> Devtron_: where are you getting the image from?
<holstein> Devtron_: they should be iso's
<Devtron_> http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu-fake-pae/
<phillw> that area, I know is okay. Have you run an md5checksum on the down-loaded file?
<Devtron_> they are fine
<Devtron_> I think it is an issue with the burning software
<holstein> Devtron_: try something different
<phillw> Devtron_: okay, so it is burned image that is corrupt.... It is most important we know the ISO as downloaded is okay!
<Devtron_> but I am up to 3 diffrent softwares
<holstein> Devtron_: could also be the physical optical drive, or the media
<Devtron_> the program that is to burn them says errors
<phillw> Devtron_: name one that you have used?
<Devtron_> nero
<Devtron_> img burn
<Devtron_> and windows burning
<ianorlin> or is this windows software not understanding the linux file structure
<phillw> Devtron_: head over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto for how to burn with windows
<Devtron_> humm, minimal ubuntu install frezes
<holstein> Devtron_: what minimal? 12.04? 32bit? what iso?
<Devtron_> the iso files work, it is the .img files
<holstein> Devtron_: rename the img's to iso's and try
<holstein> Devtron_: convert the img's to iso's and try
<holstein> Devtron_: try a different burning application.. why img's?
<phillw> Devtron_: nero is not all it is cracked up be! I used to swear by it, until it came to ISO's (back in my windows days.) Please, just follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and you will have a good CD
<Devtron_> the selected file isn´t vali
<Devtron_> valid
<holstein> Devtron_: what file?
<Devtron_> the image files from
<Devtron_> http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu-fake-pae/
<holstein> Devtron_: you tried renaming them *.iso ?
<Devtron_> yes
<holstein> Devtron_: you read what phillw linked on how to burn them? what other applications are you using?
<Devtron_> downloading the alpha and testing that
<phillw> Devtron_: you *must* burn it using the information on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and *NOT* Nero....
<Devtron_> iso files are not the problem
<Devtron_> the problem is that the files on that website are not .iso but .img
<Devtron_> iso´s burn fine
<Devtron_> burning the alpha atm that is .iso
<holstein> Devtron_: you said you were having issues with the 12.04 mini
<holstein> its an iso
<Devtron_> yep
<Devtron_> I get to the install screen press install and then it locks
<Devtron_> in 5min ill try the alpha biuld
<holstein> as long as "nero is not burning properly" is on the table
<Devtron_> it wont evean consider burning it
<holstein> Devtron_: what wont even consider burning what?
<Devtron_> nero
<Devtron_> sec
<Devtron_> installing the 2014 version¨
<holstein> of what?
<holstein> nero?
<Devtron_> yes'
<phillw> Devtron_: use http://infrarecorder.org/ and *NOT* Nero. I know you do not trust us, but you can spend until hell freezes over using Nero, or you can actually use a programme that works... It is your call.
<phillw> where Nero to work, it would be listed as working.
<holstein> it is advised by many folks who have booting cd's
<Devtron_> infraredcorder will not burn any of the .img files
<holstein> Devtron_: ok.. forget the img's
<holstein> Devtron_: how about the iso's?
<Devtron_> all iso files i cna burn
<Devtron_> NO files with .img
<holstein> Devtron_: sure.. but, they are not working
<holstein> Devtron_: so, there is an issue somewhere with the burning of the isos or the booting of them on your system
<Devtron_> I testes on 2 systems
<holstein> Devtron_: or, something else.. bad memory.. some other device hanging the boot
<holstein> Devtron_: you've tested what? the iso's you burned on 2 systems?
<holstein> Devtron_: they dont boot on either system?
<holstein> Devtron_: if so, then that sounds like the burn is bad
<Devtron_> no i am unable to burn .img files,
<Devtron_> iso´s have ALL ben burnt
<holstein> Devtron_: OK
<holstein> Devtron_: *forget* about the img's
<phillw> Devtron_: how is your basic german?
<Devtron_> the .img from that site are the ones not working
<holstein> Devtron_: you said iso's were not working
<holstein> Devtron_: you said the mini iso didnt work
<holstein> Devtron_: does *any* other 12.04 iso burn and work? if so, you should be able to just use it
<holstein> that would be potentically easiest
<phillw> Devtron_: try http://phillw.net/isos/non-pae/lubuntu-saucy-nonpae-alpha1.iso
<holstein> or that is an iso ^^
<phillw> it is a trial iso, but will work with your system with no need to do extra work... Even nero can burn a pure .iso :)
<Devtron_> the mini iso, was burnt, and loaded on the system, when the window pops up that askes me to install the mini i hit install, and the program locks up
<Devtron_> phillw: playing with that now :)
<holstein> Devtron_: ok.. so *stop* using that one as well
<holstein> Devtron_: use the alpha above. if it doesnt work, dont assume the iso is bad.. try using a different burning software
<Devtron_> all iso burnt work, no coruption on the dvd´s
<holstein> Devtron_: i would confirm that, otherwise, its an assumption
<Devtron_> humm
<Devtron_> z and y have been reversed
<holstein> z and y?
<Devtron_> keys :)
<Devtron_> phillw: ´what issues can come up with the aplha build
<phillw> Devtron_: just that the default is in german and you need to change it your language.
<Devtron_> ah
<Devtron_> That should not be a problem
<SonikkuAmerica> Why does the Lubuntu Live image have a login?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: for 13.10 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh, yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> It seems to depend on the amount of RAM
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: report as a bug
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll test if a trusty pre-release exposes this too
<SonikkuAmerica> What should I file this against?
<SonikkuAmerica> lightdm?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: that would be great, but the apps to file against are on the iso tracker page....
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, I'll check that. More extensive i386 testing on my part to follow...
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
<SonikkuAmerica> It has nothing to do with syslinux, so lightdm is good for filing
<phillw> sorry for long pauses having a borocken finger strapped up to good finger does slow my typing down :)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: we have no i386 test iso?
<SonikkuAmerica> I have one, but I can't download it due to shared data plan :( if you want I can wait until I can grab a daily
<SonikkuAmerica> (48 hrs earlis)
<SonikkuAmerica> (earliest)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: what is called i386 on the download areas is actually i686
#lubuntu 2014-01-04
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica:  as the community re-spin is exactly a community re-spin. For what is currently occurring and being trialled can not really be discussed on here. Until Unit193 gives me further direction, I can state that #phillw is a primary channel and all areas I'm involved with are welcome on there. But... I'm not allowed to adverstise.... :: SHRUG ::.
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Well yeah, we take for granted the "i386" designation
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: let us not go there for what the release team should actually call it.... I'm no longer a ubuntu person because of what the release team get up to :D
<SonikkuAmerica> hehe
<SonikkuAmerica> So anyway, more i686 testing to follow, now that I have my VBox up and raring to go
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: as long as you are happy with Vbox :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Remind me: QEMU?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: yup, it has that
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica:  kvm is the part of the kernel that is used for cloud... so, as the various people argue the toss, if it has been accepted into the kernel by the people who over see the linux kernel... That's good enough for me :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: and, for any community respins, they are not actually supported on #lubuntu.
<anth0ny_> Is it possible to install Lubuntu without the desktop?  Or is that basically Ubuntu Server?
<Unit193> It'd be more like the mini.
<anth0ny_> Unit193: do you know how the mini compares to Ubuntu Server?
<Unit193> Doesn't come with much, you install what you want.  Lubuntu without the desktop is like saying Lubuntu without Lubuntu.
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<JordanJ2> Can anyone help me have lubuntu in VMWare workstation, installed VMWare tools and getting this error runnung it: http://trashb.info/7f254376
<sgo11> hi, how to change lxde logo in the panel? and lxde image in the shutdown menu? thanks.
<michael__> hello
<michael__> may i ask some question as a linux beginner ?
<qin> Perhaps.
<michael__> i am new at the linux platform.. i worked a lot with windows.. but i want to try something new for me... so i installed lubuntu on my samsung netbook.. now i try to install drivers..  but i got some problems
<michael__> oh..
<michael__> some text is cut.. sorry
<michael__> i tried to install samsung-backlight from the voria package.. but it's unable to locate.. so i looked for another solution.. and found a samsung-laptop driver from greg koah-hartman, but i am unable to install it
<vlouvet> michael__, what samsung model is it?
<michael__> nf110
<TiredOldCoder> Any developers out there?
<phillw> TiredOldCoder: Julien, our head of dev is not about, at present we have few devs.
<TiredOldCoder> I was trying to get all the headers I needed to do lxpanel plugin development and I have hosed up my system.  Now it boots to tty1 window.
<TiredOldCoder> And I have no recollection of everything I installed.
#lubuntu 2014-01-05
<koell> hey ianorlin :)
<totoro> Hello!
<totoro> I'm fond of Lubuntu
<Guest79197> I have found a bug in the design, though
<Guest79197> Is anyone here?
<Guest79197> I'd like to know if anyone else has this bug
<JordanJ2> Guest79197, ?
<Guest79197> JordanJ2, do you have the latest version of Firefox?
<JordanJ2> If it comes with the default Lubuntu install, yes
<Guest79197> Alright
<Guest79197> When you hover the close tab button, does a very uselessly big black box appear?
<Guest79197> With "Close tab" in it
<koell> omg i love lubuntu <3
<Guest79197> koell, me too! So light, so simple
<JordanJ2> Yes
<JordanJ2> It does
<Guest79197> Could we consider this a bug?
<Guest79197> I think it's quite ridiculously ugly
<Guest79197> In fact, same with just hovering the tab
<koell> Guest79197: tried fedora 20 with lxde. lxde by default looks so terrible ugly!
<Guest79197> I believe you koell, I tried LXDE in Ubuntu 13.10 and it was ugly as well. The Lubuntu team got the trick to make it look nice!
<Guest79197> I found another bug as well
<phillw> Guest79197:  you can raise a bug,
<phillw> : bug
<koell> Guest79197: yes and i dont know how they did. i tried export lubuntu's theme to fedora, but it looks still bad there xD
<phillw> ;Bug
<Guest79197> What do you mean, pillw?
<phillw> oh, for FFs....
<Guest79197> koell, I think Fedora's better experienced with Gnome
<Guest79197> phillw, the other one I found is with Aerosnap
<phillw> bug bot needs a number :)
<phillw> gues
<phillw> Guest79197: i USE
<koell> Guest79197: yeah I always use gnome shell in fedora, and unity in ubuntu. i think they stick more on xfce there
<phillw> I use centos
<koell> Guest79197: aerosnap in lubuntu?
<Guest79197> Yes. You know what's aerosnap, don't you?
<Guest79197> SUPER+Arrow
<koell> Guest79197: oh wow!! didnt know this works in lubuntu!
<Guest79197> In fact, it works better than most other desktop environments in general. With the up and down arrows, we can even split the windows vertically!
<koell> Guest79197: but there's one problem: how come back to default size before?
<koell> Guest79197: other querstion: do u know how to get thicker borders? imho its really hard to resize windows
<Guest79197> That's one of the intuitive problems. ALT+SPACEBAR and then X
<Guest79197>  koell, no I don't know how to do that. I've been using Lubuntu for only three days... But I agree that windows are really hard to resize
<Guest79197> So yeah, could you help me find out if I've got a real bug, koell?
<koell> Guest79197: only 3 days? u know more than me using this distro more than 3 months :D
<koell> Guest79197: sure, i'll try my best
<Guest79197> Haha, everyone I know tells me that with anything computer-related. It just always work the same
<koell> hey philw :)
<Guest79197> Alright
<koell> ok
<Guest79197> First of all, could you split your window by doing SUPER+Left/Right Arrow?
<koell> Guest79197: we can also speak german in query too :)
<phillw> work with each other,
<phillw> But, can I as
<phillw> k one
<phillw> ask onn
<phillw> grr,,,
<Guest79197> koeel: Oh, sorry I don't speak nor write German.
<phillw> ker
<Guest79197> I'm Canadian French
<koell> Guest79197: but u r on a german server?
<Guest79197> Hmm?
<Guest79197> I'm on Lubuntu's IRC channel
<Guest79197> I didn't know it was regionalized
<koell> Guest79197: ok, whats next? :)
<Guest79197> So, the window is split in half?
<koell> Guest79197: i've several windows open, ok?
<Guest79197> Alright, I'd just want to know if there is an empty gap below the splitted window?
<koell> Guest79197: yes!!!
<Guest79197> Well, that's my bug
<koell> Guest79197: its height is not full :)
<Guest79197> I'd expect the window to take full height
<Guest79197> I think I'll file both
<koell> Guest79197: i think its not really bug. they did this because by default the lxde panel is at the bottom.
<koell> Guest79197: how did u setup ur panels?
<Guest79197> koell, the problem is there even if the panel is not hidden
<koell> Guest79197: i know. my bottom panel is only shown on mouse hover
<Guest79197> As a matter of fact, the issue is solved when you uncheck Reserve space, and not covered by maximized windows
<Guest79197> But then, the maximized windows get buried under the panel!
<koell> Guest79197: how can i uncheck reserve space?
<Guest79197> Right click on the panel, Panel Settings, then go in the Advanced tab
<koell> ok
<koell> Guest79197: weird bug. not the biggest one, but still a bug :)
<Guest79197> These are two issues I found three days ago and that I'm interested in filing for the sake of contributing to the project :)
<Guest79197> Well no, that's of course not a big bug, except for those who actually want to use aerosnap (which is IMO underused)
<koell> Guest79197: i think its underused because the most ppl think u can use it as in windows, just with the mouse itself. the most users dont use shortcuts well enough
<Guest79197> Yeah, that's why I think they're working on some kind of visual response when you drag the window to an edge
<koell> Guest79197: would be great on the next lubuntu release!
<Guest79197> Yes!
<Guest79197> Do you know the Undecorate feature?
<koell> Guest79197: i dont know whats the checkbox is for. it doesnt matter if its on or off. i've not seen any differences xD
<Guest79197> It's not a checkbox...
<Guest79197> It's in ALT+SPACEBAR
<Guest79197> Well, I have to go.. goodbye!
<koell> Guest79197: ook, see ya
<Guest79197> see ya
<_joey> why do some people say lubuntu is buggy?
<_joey> I'm using it on my lappy , it works alright
<holstein> _joey: maybe its buggy on their hardware.. the hardware they have may not support linux well
<YaMoonSun> Excuse me, how should I setup the swap file? First on the hard disk, or last? Logical or primary?
 * YaMoonSun feels quite alone atm
<vn151502510> any where, no problem
<Unit193> Generally logical.
<Unit193> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<YaMoonSun> So then the error message I receive upon start-up isn't related to the drive attempting to read the swap first?
<YaMoonSun> I should be fine with 256mb ram and a 768 Swap, no?
 * YaMoonSun patiently awaits an answer.
<Unit193> Well, you can try it at least.
<YaMoonSun> The graphical setup is quite slow due to the cd-drive being used to install it. Is there an alternitive .iso for low spec systems?
<Unit193> Yes.
<YaMoonSun> I'm looking for a link, but it's proving quite difficult to find.
<Unit193> http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu
<YaMoonSun> Cheers
<YaMoonSun> With that I shouldn't have a problem with future installations - Hopefully. Same features, no? Minus the graphical install
<Unit193> It uses the Debian installer rather than Ubiquity.
<YaMoonSun> Ah, alrighty - I don't think I've attempted to install debian yet. Should be interesting.
<YaMoonSun> Do the restricted extras include java for firefox?
<Unit193> Depends if they install icedtea plugin.
<YaMoonSun> That enables java then?
<YaMoonSun> Thanks for the speedy replies btw
<Unit193> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.4-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Unit193> Sure, though it's 4am so not sure if sane.
<YaMoonSun> Well, it's 1:16am here, so I'm nearly on your level.
<YaMoonSun> Minus the ubuntu knowledge ;=;
<YaMoonSun> Spend 48 hours trying to update Windows XP, and finally just said fuck it, I'm swapping back to Lubuntu.
<YaMoonSun> Super old machine.
<Unit193> Do try to keep the language family friendly though.  Yeah, 256 with XP isn't going to be fun, I had 512 with 500MHz several years back, that sure wasn't.
 * YaMoonSun apologizes
<YaMoonSun> It wasn't too bad, but there's an issue I can't fix regarding the updates taking up 100% cpu usage via svchost.exe
<YaMoonSun> Rather annoying..
<YaMoonSun> Only 4 more months of support offered from Microsoft for XP regardless. Hopefully the Windows Update page still is usable for other machines.
<TheSchaf> with stock XP the ms page is shit to use
<TheSchaf> because the old IE cant even render the ms page properly
<YaMoonSun> You mean 6? I had to manually update to 8 -,-
<YaMoonSun> Installing java manually looks quite.. A mission...
<Unit193> Use openjdk.
<YaMoonSun> From the lubuntu software center?
<YaMoonSun> wb
<Unit193> Danke.
<YaMoonSun> I don't suppose has any games to recommend? It's for my little cousin, she's about 12-13 now I believe.
<Unit193> Penguin Command? :P
<YaMoonSun> idk, been a windows user for 18 years, lol
<YaMoonSun> wb
<jarnos> What is the name of the screenshot utility in Lubuntu?
<jarnos> IIRC it is in the Accessories menu, but I can't see it in Xfce session.
<koell> hii phillw
<koell> how to get this terminal? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9POlABMMQF8
<goculor> hello
<goculor> can you help me with docx files in lubuntu? they are recogniced like zip files, sorry for my bad english
<zleap> I know that libreoffice opens them
<zleap> abi word sort of opens them but doc files seem to look terrible in that, either doc or docx
<goculor> I can open them but if I set the writter for them, the zip files will be opened with the writter too
<zleap> however my lubuntu system just sees them as .doc files (icon wise) maybe you need right click, select open with, choose libreoffice (or something else) and tick the box that says to always open with this file
<zleap> why are they showing up as .zip files, what is the extension to the file
<goculor> .docx
<zleap> what happens if you try the above
<zleap> i know they are like wrappers for what is inside anyway
<goculor> if I set writer for .docx files, the .zip files will be opened with writer too
<goculor> and docx files has the zip icon
<zleap> sounds like there may be a bug somewhere then
<zleap> what version of lubuntu are you using ?
<goculor> the latest, 13.10
<zleap> ok
<zleap> same here
<zleap> maybe someone else can help,  sorry
<koell> docx sucks, everyone using it. we all should use plain txt files
<zleap> what about files created with libreoffice writer and saved with it
<zleap> koell, unfortunatly we don't have much choice as others use it and send us files in t
<zleap> granted Plain text and Latex would be better
<zleap> LaTeX sorry
<goculor> they send me docx files, I don't mind to use doc, docx or odt
<koell> zleap: that's the reason we still need install win
<zleap> i have not used windows for years,  libreoffice opens docx files fine
<koell> i hate office applications -.-
<goculor> but that is a problem of pcmanfm, in other computer with xfce this don't happen
<zleap> so why am i not getting this issue then
<zleap> i did a upgrade from 13.04 , are you using a clean install
<koell> thunar should be the standarf fm on lubuntu
<zleap> yeah it is
<zleap> so what could be causing this issue,
<goculor> clean install, do you want to see a screen shot of the problem?
<zleap> could do but i can't really help that much
<zleap> but that does help,  the main difference here is how we installed upgrade vs clean install
<zleap> we could do with someone with some experience of bug reporting
<zleap> i got to bugs.lainchpad page and can't figure out how to actually report something
<Unit193> jarnos: It just uses a bind to scrot, by default.
<goculor> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-captura6-8762652.html
<zleap> Unit193, can you help further with this,  i am unsure what is causing the issue
<Unit193> zleap: Rather busy, sorry.  Not read any scrollback of the  issue.
<zleap> could it be a mis entry in the config file somewhere,  in which case why does just re-associating the files with .doc / docx just fix it, and leave anything with .zip alone
<zleap> ok
<Unit193> Files being opened yb wrong app? .local/share/ look ther.
<goculor> Unit193 the problem is that if I set a text editor for .docx file, the same application will be open zip files. And docx files has the zip icon. sorry for my bad english
<Dominic_> hello
<Dominic_> anyone know how to get compiz working on lubuntu?
<frakce> yo all
<ianorlin> how can I help?
<frakce> ianorlin:  tu es un robot ou juste un gentil humain qui veux aider son prochain
<holstein> !fr | frakce
<ubottu> frakce: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> ubottu is the bot.. the rest are volunteers
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frakce> sorry
<Guest82306> hello, I use ubuntu 13.10 which has qemu 1.5 installed , I need qemu 1.7 which seems to exist in ubuntu 14.4; how can I add 14.4 repository to synaptic so it install the new release of qemu?
<Guest82306> use lubuntu 13.10 to be specific
<E8newallm> I'm trying to get the Openbox Configuration Manager to detect a GTK theme, but it's expecting an obt file and the GTK theme is just a bunch of folders
<Unit193> If you want to set the gtk theme, you'd use lxappearance, for the window borders, since it's openbox, it needs an openbox theme.
<E8newallm> I used lxappearance but that just brings up the customise screen which is the same thing
<E8newallm> Ignore me I'm being stupid :P
<Unit193> lxappearance-obconf is a module for lxappearance, but yeah, it has different tabs.
<upd> hi, i have windows and i want to install lubuntu on usb how can i do it ?
<koell> upd: hey welcome. just follow this guide here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<koell> upd: its quite the same. u only need to download lubuntu from lubuntu.net
<upd> yes i'm downloading, but this will be actually bootable usb, like dvd for installation and not installed on usb right ?
<upd> so any changes i will made they will be gone next time ?
<koell> upd: right. u can use it as live cd and try lubuntu before. but is much faster if u install it
<koell> upd: correctly.
<upd> well i want to install it on usb :)
<koell> upd: its also for install :D
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<koell> upd: u can try it before and then install
<upd> so i make this then boot from usb and then install on the same usb ? :D
<upd> ah nevermind got confused
<koell> upd: got it!!
<koell> upd: now swing ur ass to lubuntu!
<upd> hehe i will thanks :)
<koell> upd: its 2in1 :D
#lubuntu 2014-12-29
<brandonbullet> hello i have a problem with lubuntu and netflix
<brandonbullet> i have lubuntu 14.10 and i still get the error code
<brandonbullet> weird it started to work :D
<Benjaminhusky> this place is really quiet
<bytecounter> Hi @all. I want to move the data of mysql to another partition, so I mounted /dev/sda5 to /var/local, stopped the mysql server, moved the files, adapt the my.cnf and want to retsat
<bytecounter> but the restart fails in case of access erros to the data dir. But the access seems ok: user:mysql, group:mysql, user has write access to /var/local/mysql and all files included
<bytecounter> What could be wrong?
<Novice201y> Hi. I use Lubuntu on netbook and I couldn't see SAVE button for MPlayer option (which I assume is on the button of the window). How can I save my options then?
<ianorlin> is it not saving them currently?
<Chelsea_Jurgens> hello
<ianorlin> hi
<Chelsea_Jurgens> ianorlin, what's up
 * ianorlin is wondering if you need any help otherwise there is #lubuntu-offtopic
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i'll check out that channel, actually i do have a question
<Chelsea_Jurgens> my numlock does not engage automatically when i turn it on
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i have numlockx installed, and i can turn num lock on and off from the terminal
<Chelsea_Jurgens> but it does not save when reboot
<ianorlin> might have to make a script and autostart it
<wxl> !numlock | Chelsea_Jurgens
<ubottu> Chelsea_Jurgens: To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Chelsea_Jurgens> so i'm new to linux
<Chelsea_Jurgens> i did this Enabling NumLock from lightdm configuration greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on
 * ianorlin was at one point as well
<Chelsea_Jurgens> and it crashed my system
<Chelsea_Jurgens> that was the only variable i had changed with that reboot, after that script i could not log in
#lubuntu 2014-12-30
<wxl> how do i set up a bluetooth dongle?
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<wxl> yeah wasn't exactly useful
<holstein> wxl: there are handy commands..
<holstein> to make sure that its showing up, and all..
<wxl> hcitool provides nothing for me
<wxl> yet lsusb shows the adapter
<holstein> lsusb doesnt mean it has a driver, though
<wxl> lemme look into that
<wxl> ah lsusb doesn't provide driver info
<wxl> so how does one find this out?
<holstein> wxl: well, ideally, the manufacturer would consult all the free and open information, and just support linux... but, if they dont, then, you can get anything in the range from, hacking something, or building something from source, or a kernel module, etc.. or, it'll just magically work
<holstein> wxl: i would take my lsusb output and search "ubuntu + that output" and see what i see..
<wxl> funny it's the same chip men tioned in those docs
<holstein> you might need to add things to lubuntu
<wxl> tl;dr you don't know which? :)
<holstein> wxl: you mean, i dont know which to add to lubuntu? thats correct.. i have only one bluetooth item like that, and what i did was, i did the troubleshooting in a main ubuntu live iso
<holstein> that was around 12.04.. i then just added what was missing to lubuntu, and set it up there.. though, i dont have the hardware anymore
<testman> Sup dudes
<testman> I have problem
<testman> I set autologin, but it does not work
<testman> In /etc/lxdm/default.conf I changed line from "#autologin=dgod" to "autologin=myusername" but it does not seem to have effect
<testman> I am on latest and updated version of Lubuntu
<testman> anyone?
<christatedavies> Hello.  I am running a lubuntu 14.04LTS server in my garage. It has no peripherals apart from a keyboard. It runs VNC (x11vnc) on startup without me having to enter a password. However, sometimes, it does not start. Usually I bring the PC into the house, and plug in a monitor to see whats going on, but then it works. So instead of doing that, I want to see if I can fix it remotely, using SSH. Can anyone help guide m
<christatedavies> First thing I want to discover, is the window server running...?
<testdr> testman: maybe you have to set "autologin-user-timeout=0" too
<testman> will try
<testman> >However, sometimes, it does not start.
<testman> You restart your server?
<christatedavies> Well, yesterday it ran out of disk space. It killed VNC
<christatedavies> I made some room, and restarted it
<testman> oh
<christatedavies> But VNC did not come back up
<testman> like you said, you can SSH into it and check if services are running
<testman> apt-get install rcconf
<testman> to get nice almost-gui for services
<christatedavies> will try that now
<christatedavies> lightdm wasn’t selected
<christatedavies> ?
<testman> yes, lightdm is your desktop manager
<testman> can you do ssh -X and try to run some GUI program like web browser or siple text editor or something?
<testman> just add "-X" (capital x) when sshing into your server
<testman> if that works, it means that your X server is working
<testman> if you get some "could not find display" shit, than X is not running
<christatedavies> from my local machine? ssh user@ip_address -X
<christatedavies> ?
<testman> yes
<christatedavies> that worked
<testman> nice
<testman> so yes, just do "service lightdm start" on your server
<testman> and then run your VNC server
<testman> and try to connect to VNC then
<testman> brb restart
<christatedavies> service failed to start
<christatedavies> sorry, “Job failed to start"
<testman> well there is your problem
<christatedavies> just looking in the log now
<testman> back
<testman> I tried changing autologin timeout to 0, but it does not help
<testman> christatedavies: any progress with VNC stuff?
<ianorlin> hmm a santa hat is still on my vnc icon will it stay there forever?
<testman> vnc? I taught Santa hat goes on VLC icon
<ianorlin> vlc sorry
<testman> It will probably be gone after new year
<christatedavies> Hi testman, not really, not yet
<christatedavies> kind of googling anything that looks like an error
<christatedavies> http://pastebin.com/LNL8mYv6
<christatedavies> Thats what I’m looking at
<testman> does /var/log/xorg.0.log say anything interesting?
<christatedavies> will check now
<christatedavies> http://pastebin.com/Dvk4Bxsa
<testman> hmmmm
<christatedavies> Missing drivers?
<christatedavies> Not sure how they would be missing
<testman> probably not that
<christatedavies> would lspci -k should me PCI-e devices?
<christatedavies> because if so, my gfx card isn’t showing up. I wonder if its loose…
<testman> Dude, I'm sorry, but I never encountered problem like this, so all I can offer are speculations
<christatedavies> Not a problem… Any speculations might lead to the answer. I’m gonna power it down and check the slots. It would explain why it fixes itself when I bring it in usually
<christatedavies> BRB
<christatedavies> Not that. I’ll keep beavering away. Thanks pal
<christatedavies> testman. Just to update you. I moved the GFX card to a different PCI-e slot and all is good again
<christatedavies> thanks for your help
<thor480> Hey. How do i get the wifi not to search. So the signal keep stable all the time
<ianorlin> rfkill could possibly work but be sure to read manpage
<thor480> I know there is a a way keep it at 54 mb. but cant remember how
<thor480> ianorlin: rfkill is not the way
<ianorlin> ah yeah that stops it from transmitting
<jjbeefcake> Hello all, trying to get XRDP working on Lubuntu installation. When I RDP to the Lubuntu box, I get a login and then get what looks like grey checkered background and the X windows cursor
<jjbeefcake> Can anyone point me in the correct direction?
<wxl> oh jeez xrdp is such a pain
<wxl> but i will tell you that using it on lubuntu is no different than anywhere else
<wxl> you most likely have to dig through the config files
<wxl> make sure you're using the right session or whatever they call it
<wxl> i know that's not incredibly helpful, but i can confirm that lubuntu doesn't create additionall challenges
<jjbeefcake> What is the default desktop in the lubuntu installation? I think I may be trying to go to a desktop that isn't there
<ianorlin> it is blue
<jjbeefcake>  I made a change to startwm.sh, #. /etc/X11/Xsession . /usr/bin/startlxde
<jjbeefcake> per an article here http://wademurray.com/2014/xrdp-remote-desktop-on-lubuntu-14-04/
<jjbeefcake> but noluck
<jjbeefcake> so I guess what I need to know is, is "startlxde" the correct command to get to the default desktop? How do I know if I am booting to LXDE?
<jjbeefcake> wxl: any thoughts on where to get additional help? the guys at #ubuntu aren't giving me much either
<jjbeefcake> this is the background I get to. Familiar from when I Was trying to get VNC running on a server installation... But I am linux newb so not sure how to fix
<jjbeefcake> http://imgur.com/BbdE1sE
<jjbeefcake> lubuntu 14.10 does not have lxde installed. there was no "startlxde" in . /usr/bin. Now I'd rather actually have the default lubuntu 14.10 gui desktop, anyone know what that is called?
<terratoma> so i can connect to a wifi wpa network in ubuntu.  if i run into a new one, i cant connect to it with wicd( i think?) in lubuntu
<terratoma> i end up logging with ubuntu to use the wifi network.  then it works fine
<terratoma> ubuntu + network manager works
<terratoma> so ubuntu + network manager asks for the wifi password
<terratoma> lubuntu and wicd asks for the encryption passphrase
<terratoma> perhaps they are 2 different things ?
<terratoma> maybe i have to convert my password into hex for lubuntu + wicd ?
#lubuntu 2014-12-31
<terratoma> crickets
<holstein> terratoma: you think?
<holstein> 16:44 < terratoma> so i can connect to a wifi wpa network in ubuntu.  if i run into a new one, i cant connect to it with wicd( i think?) in lubuntu
<holstein> from what i read, you are just not using wicd properly.. and i dont use wicd, so i cant give any first hand advice
<Unit193> Oh gosh, mixing wicd and nm.
<holstein> the netork manager for lubuntu should attach the same as ubuntu's..
 * Unit193 hides.
<holstein> yeah, when i tried to just simply add wicd, it didnt work so well..
<terratoma> so maybe my mistake is having wicd installed at all?
<Unit193> Why not NM for Lubuntu?  It's the default.
<holstein> terratoma: i think, you are assuming its an issue with lubuntu vs ubuntu, and i think actually is network manager vs wicd
<holstein> terratoma: i would ask the same. why not use lubuntu's default network manager?
<holstein> what is the goal?
<terratoma> oh id love to !
<terratoma> i instlled wicd for some reason
<terratoma> i can not do that anymore
<holstein> terratoma: maybe just use the default one, that works
<_meek> hi all
<_meek> The internet connection get slow often with "resolving host" message in chrome browser
<_meek> anyone plz help!!
<AssociateX> Hello!
<AssociateX> How do I add the repository for the opera web browser?
<barbatuc> hello, is jer here?
<barbatuc> xubuntu.fr is down http://xubuntu.fr/forum/viewforum.php?f=2
<pleia2> wxl: what do you recommend for folks creating usb sticks for iso testing?
 * ianorlin uses dd
<pleia2> I tried that, but it took forever and failed
<pleia2> 2 different usb sticks
<ianorlin> did you check md5sum?
<pleia2> I've used unetbootin or usb-creator-gtk in the past, but they are sometimes more trouble than they're worth (and I switch between them because sometimes one randomly works while the other doesn't)
<pleia2> yes, that's what fails ;)
<pleia2> apparently I use cheap usb sticks that really don't like the strain that dd puts on them
<pleia2> they're ok for most other things
<ianorlin> hmm I really only use usb drives for dd and use external hard drives for most other things
<Mr_Cometz> Happy New Year from Asia :)
<silverlion> we are still in 2014 > Germany
<silverlion> :D
<silverlion> but happy new year to you too ;)
<Mr_Cometz> thx you :)
<Mr_Cometz> im sure Aussies are 1st to celebrate it
<silverlion> yep they definetly are :D
<wxl> pleia2: i use dd or unetbootin
<pleia2> wxl: ok, thanks
<dae-> HAPPY NEW YEAR !
#lubuntu 2015-01-01
<KyouReeUs4nfo> Happy 2015 !!! Peace.
<dae-> u come from usa year ?
<ianorlin> the channel is from many different timezones
<ianorlin> this is a good thing as it allows support at many different times
<dae-> =)
<agaida> moin - happy new year
<TheSurgeon> Hi could anybody please help me installa WIFI stick?
<TheSurgeon> How can I install a Sweex LW 323 stick_
<TheSurgeon> It is a WIFI stick.
 * ioorlin hasn't heard of that brand but the chipset inside can help us get it working is it usb?
<TheSurgeon> Sorry, I am a noob. What info do you need? What command?
<ioorlin> if it is usb run lsusb to find out what kind it is
<ioorlin> in a terminal
<TheSurgeon> ioorlin, Bus 003 Device 002: ID 177f:0323 Sweex
<TheSurgeon> Does that help_
<TheSurgeon> ?
<ioorlin> looking for stuff but am not familar with that one in particular
<gn32> I just installed Lubuntu on my laptop, and it's not recognising my nvidia GPU; it was recognised on Windows and on the temporary Ubuntu server install I had on it, and it's not showing in `lspci`
<gn32> The integrated Intel GPU's showing up, but not the nvidia one.
<ioorlin> hmm wierd do you know what kind it was when you had it working?
<gn32> how do you mean?
<ioorlin> like what kind of nvidia gpu it was
<gn32> i don't remember the exact output, no
<ioorlin> ah hmm not sure
#lubuntu 2015-01-02
<ljunggren> oy vey
<BuddyB> hi all
<ianorlin> hi need help with anything?
<BuddyB> yes, new to lubuntu and have some gerneric q's. I'm running 14.04 and i cannot access my desktop pager settings. It always shows an error message and i cannot access it
<ianorlin> ah that is a known bug to get around that go to the lxde menu prefrences  and openbox configuration manager and click on the desktop tab
<ianorlin> it will take you to where that should take you but is broken
<BuddyB> ok, i am seeing it now. is there now way to change the size/length of the pager panel?
 * ianorlin doesn't know of a way to do that
<ianorlin> I think it stays same size as icons on panel
<ianorlin> although it can get a bit wide in multimonitor setups
<BuddyB> yes, i have multip moitors so it is the equivalant of 6 icons
<BuddyB> oh well
<ianorlin> ah yeah espically if they are side by side
<BuddyB> yes, but the panel stretches across both so still plenty of real estate, just trying to clean things up a bit
<ianorlin> although you don't technically need a pager if you use keyboard shortcuts of control alt left and contorl alt right to switch
<levo> where can i find desktop sharing settings on my lubuntu?
<Aison> hello, I tried to install lubuntu an a old pentium 4. The installation progress until grub should be installed
<Aison> but that allways fails with some error (not specified)
<ianorlin> aison what happens then?
<ianorlin> which isntaller are you using and did you check the md5sum?
<Aison> the console installer
<ianorlin> can you boot that disk up again and run the self test at the menu at the start
<Aison> maybe I should create the boot usb stick again?
<ianorlin> check if it is good first
<ianorlin> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aison> ok
<ianorlin> did the self test work?
<Aison> working on it :P
<Aison> hmm
<Aison> I guess md5sum lubuntu.iso and md5sum /dev/sdh should be equal after
<Aison> dd if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdh
<Aison> or not?
<Aison> when I boot now I end up in initramfs) console
<Aison> during installation the harddrive was /dev/sdf
<Aison> now it is /dev/sda
<Aison> can I fix this somehow from initramfs console?
#lubuntu 2015-01-03
<agaida> i guess you should compare the hash of the downloaded file with the original, makes more sense
<Aison> I did and it's equal
<Aison> but I just fixed it
<Aison> it bootet now into initramfs, there I mounted the local drive, changerooted into it
<Aison> and did lilo -r /
<Aison> now the machine boot
<Aison> somehow the installer cannot install the boot manager properly
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to run lubuntu in a kvm virtual machine. I get the bootloader screen and can select things there as normal but when I try to actually boot I get a kernel panic.  The message says to try passing init=, I have no clue what to put there though. Help?
<LogicalDash> ok, error says "Starting init: /bin/sh exists but couldn't execute it"
<holstein> LogicalDash: i would treat it just like normal.. test my downloaded iso
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> test my installation media, if any.. then, test other isos, and make sure the KVM virtuam machine can start a "known good" live media
<holstein> then, i would look at things like, is my host setup for what my VM needs.. etc
<LogicalDash> holstein: ok, well, I think my issue is with kvm. thanks for your help
<holstein> you can always try the iso you downloaded in something like virtualbox, to help rule out the host..
<agaida> LogicalDash: and the simplest init will be init=/bin/bash - really, it works
<agaida> something we all have learned from the initwars :)
<LogicalDash> It does work in virtualbox. init=/bin/bash seems not to make any difference.
<holstein> well, if it works in vbox, id say, its just something with your kvm setup.. i dont know enought about kvm to be helpful, but, you can ask in #ubuntu or in whatever support kvm specifically has, or another channel, depending on the host OS
<ioio> Hi
<ioio> Anybody there ?
<ioio> Does anyone know a LXLE irc channel ?
<Unit193> Likely #lxle.
<Unit193> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ioio> thanks
<ioio> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ioio> #ubuntu-ro
<xchatter> Lubuntu newbie here. When I install a program in Lubuntu like xchat or others it does not show up in the menu afterwards. What am I doing wrong?
<mysteriousdarren> xchatter: are you sure it was actually installed?
<xchatter> Yes, I can start the programs with the run command. But I am on a live stick, maybe I should mention that.
<mysteriousdarren> live stick? so you have no intention of an install?
<xchatter> no
<Thunder3> i installed jdownloader and it worked fine... but now i dont know how to start it again :/
<Thunder3> ah got it running by starting "sh ./jd.sh"
<Thunder3> can i make a desktop icon?
<LogicalDash> Thunder3: sure, those are just text files written in a certain way. more info: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<Thunder3> thx will look at this later
<terratoma> i can never get an audible bell to happen in lubuntu + any sort of terminal + remote tmux and irssi session
<terratoma> or even in a local terminal and local irssi session ( no tmux or screen )
#lubuntu 2015-01-04
<holstein> terratoma: i gave up on that, as well
<holstein> terratoma: i didnt get an audible bell from irssi, *ever*
<Gremlin_> Hello, doesn anyone have a moment to help me with an Nvidia video card driver?
<willys_fueguino> hello??
<willys_fueguino> could someone tell me where's the xorg.conf in lubuntu??
<willys_fueguino> I need to change the video driver via console
<willys_fueguino> could someone tell me where's the xorg.conf in lubuntu??
<willys_fueguino> I need to change the video driver via console
<teward> willys_fueguino: have patience and wait for a resonse
<teward> response*
<teward> don't repeat constantly
<willys_fueguino> ok...
<dust> does lubuntu have at install a firewall also installed which could be the reason to block filetransfer with pidgin at irc network?
<joppe__> :D
<ianorlin> It is ufw but it is not turned on
<ianorlin> which is a pretty easy frontend
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<dust> yeah thats what i saw that its not turned on... but somehow filetransfer inbound donst work with pidgin at irc
<ianorlin> it could also be a firewall upstream blocking the file transfer
<ianorlin> as some isps block ports
<ianorlin> but I don't know what ports pidgin uses for file transfer over irc
<dust> u use it urself so u can try if it works
<Lolincolc> Hi ! I am trying to install Lubuntu on my eeepc 1025c but when I select the option Install with windows 7 (side by side) it reboot my PC on windows 7 and don't finish the install of lubuntun!
<Lolincolc> is there somebody ?
<silverlion> Lolincolc, please check your MD5sum and disk for errors
<silverlion> sounds like your copy is corrupted
<Lolincolc> OK I'll check and I will tell you ! Thanks for you're help and sorry for my bad English : I'm French !
<silverlion> Lolincolc, mine is not better ;) I'm german :D
<joppe__> :)
<Lolincolc_> Im back ! My MD5 seems to be good: 281FC36D625F7CA0704297B3B811FA66 it correspond to the lubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso wich I download !
<joppe__> why not 14.10
<joppe__> its better
<joppe__> :)
<Lolincolc_> That's what I just realised ! I will try with the 14.10 !
<ianorlin> 14.04 has longer support than 14.10
<silverlion> Lolincolc, ok. MD5 checks. but you really need to check the Copy before starting the install
<joppe__> ive got some bad things with 14.04 and crome
<joppe__> chrome
<joppe__> but 14.10 working fine
<Lolincolc_> I will check the MD5 of the 14.10 when the download will be finished (probably 5 minutes) before installing it !
<Lolincolc_> Same problem with the 14.10 :(
<Lolincolc_> When it reboot it boot on windows 7 starter and not on the linux installation :(
<Lolincolc_> And of course, the installation stop !
#lubuntu 2016-01-04
<eipi10> anyone ever personally seen sensors-detect cause problems?
<eipi10> any idea why lm-sensors comes with Ubuntu and not Lubuntu?
<wxl> deemed unnecessary like a clipboard manager?
<eipi10> really?
<wxl> i can't say i know that to be the reason, but that would be my suspicion
<wxl> there's plenty of things most lubuntu users make sure to install as soon as they're up and running
<eipi10> and that's not one for you?
<wxl> nope
<eipi10> ok
<wxl> similarly, *I* have a clipboard manager
<wxl> there are others that would scoff at such things
 * wxl shrugs
<eipi10> I just notice that the computer seems to run hotter with Linux than windows.
<wxl> i've heard people argue for getting rid of bluetooth support
<eipi10> ..it came with windows and i just kept it on with a small partition.
<wxl> well that would certainly be a reason to want to have the likes of lm-sensors
<eipi10> really?
<dex1983> hi guzs
<dex1983> guys
<aedigital> hi
<dex1983> how I can solve it to write on a usb hard disk when booting lubuntu with usb stick in live mode_
<dex1983> I cannot write on it I can only read the usb hard disk
<aedigital> maybe with command mount and option remount
<aedigital> for this
<aedigital> like:
<aedigital> mount -o  remount,rw /dev/sdaX
<dex1983> ok thanks
<dex1983> I will try that
<jilocasin0> afternoon all.
<jilocasin0> does anyone know how to get lubuntu to stop displaying critical dialogs on the external monitor?
<leszek> jilocasin0: I don't know of an easy solution but I think openbox (the window manager) allows you to set a rule for specific windows to appear on a certain display. Take a look in the settings of that window (right clicking the window border) or in obconf directly
<jilocasin0> leszek: Yes, it says it will use the primary monitor, but doesn't tell me which is which?
<leszek> jilocasin0: you can setup the primary monitor in the lxrandr tool or use arandr which is the tool I recommend for multimonitor configuration
<jilocasin0> leszek: And it doesn't matter which (1 or 2) I choose anyway, it still goes to the somewhat unreliable external monitor.
<leszek> jilocasin0: hmm... can you make a screenshot of what dialog (just an example) you actually mean ? If it is a normal app dialog it might need to be configured app wise
<jilocasin0> leszek: The most obvious one is the one when you click the power button (Logout Lubuntu 15.10 session? (shutdown, reboot, etc.)
<leszek> ah ok thats some kind of special dialog. I guess the resolution and Xorg decides on which monitor it gets shown. I am not sure how to configure that though. I don't think you can right click there to reveal the openbox configuration (Maybe alt+f3 works to bring the window dialog up as the decoration is set to none)
<jilocasin0> leszek: alt-f3 does nothing.
<jilocasin0> leszek: any idea that that dialog is called?
<leszek> jilocasin0: it is called by lxpanel as far as I know
<leszek> jilocasin0: lxsession-logout should be the name of the binary
<jilocasin0> leszek: lol, no, what is the window (the one with the shudown, reboot, etc.) called? [if you know]
<leszek> jilocasin0: like I said lxsession-logout . If you are asking for the hidden window title. I don't know
<jilocasin0> leszek: that's O.K.  It would just be easier to google it, if I knew what it was called.  Thanks, anyway.
<jilocasin0> leszek: It's apparently bug# 1491884
<trte> hello
<trte> i have hp dv8000
<trte> i need to install wifi fonction
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bioterror> that could help you, trte
<trte> thx
<trte> let you know
<trte> hello again didn't display any information about wifi
<trte> lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 NETWORK
<bioterror> case sensitive
<trte> ok thx i'll try again
<trte> my chip id is BCM4318
<bioterror> do you have this installed bcmwl-kernel-source?
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep grep bcmwl
<trte> ok i'll try
<trte> no such file or directory
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genii> Broadcoms are very problemmatic under Linux, unfortunately
<trte> ok thx there is a package and driver for i'll try them
<genii> trte: If you visit the link provided by ubottu, it has directions there
<trte> ok i've downloaded the driver from ubuntu
<Guest91375> how do you get an onscreen keyboard working onlubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest91375: You can install one. Onboard and GOK are viable options.
<Guest91375> i triad install florence but the touchscreen wont work
<SonikkuAmerica> LXDE (and Openbox) do not have good touchscreen support at all.
<jilocasin0> afternoon all.
<jilocasin0> odd question regarding dns in ubuntu; short names get resolved but full ones don't.  nslookup finds it just fine, but ping, ssh, etc. don't.  ex: here => 10.0.0.10, here.company.local => ???  nslookup here.company.local => 10.0.0.10
<jilocasin0> any ideas?
#lubuntu 2016-01-05
<lubuntu> is minecraft compatible with linux
<Unit193> java, and others have played it.
<Ramudu> Hello
<trte16> hi ihave hp dv8000 wifi is not working
<trte16> Hi i have a problem with my wifi fonction i have HP DV8000
<Mathisen> trte16, and the problem is
<trte16> doesn't work
<trte16> like if i don't have a wifi fonction
<trte16> i have broadcom bc4318
<Mathisen> trte16, okej
<Mathisen> 1. sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<Mathisen> 2. sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<Mathisen> reboot done
<trte16> ok thx i let you know
<Mathisen> i had same prolem with b43 before.. should work
<trte16> Hi i need to know how to activate wi-fi i have hp-dv8000 i have broadcom bc4318
<lubuntu> hello there i am looking for some GUI alternatives to firefox
<lubuntu> excluding midori
<aedigital> try chromium
<aedigital> chrome
<Guest84600> ah i'm not a chrome fan tbh
<aedigital> :\
<Guest84600> am going to try out a browser called epiphany
<toggy> hello
<toggy> anyone know raid well? I have a question
<wxl> toggy: i've done some raid setups but i cant' say i know it well. i might suggest seeking upstream help e.g. #ubuntu since your question is not specific to lubuntu, or at least i imagine it's not
<genii> toggy: Do you have a more specific question regarding RAID ?
<toggy> hello
<Glamdring> This is an odd problem. I can't find a means to open a .rar file. Used to be one would just sudo apt-get install unrar and use that, but it seems my machine doesn't acknowledge its existence there. I tried a sudo apt-get update, and got nothing useful on retrying. (I do get a lot of 404s when I do so. Is that normal? Things like utopic-security, utopic-backport, etc.)
<krytarik> !utopic | Glamdring
<ubottu> Glamdring: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<genii> Glamdring: After EOL the repositories are archived
#lubuntu 2016-01-06
<Glamdring> Hrm. So it's a problem of the OS's age.
<Glamdring> How do y'all recommend upgrading from 14.10 if one lacks DVDs?
<genii> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> Glamdring: LAst link from the bot there :)
<Glamdring> Thanks. I'd had some trouble figuring out how to go about it without downloading a DVD image I couldn't figure out how to use.
<Glamdring> One thing that kept me from upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 (I think it was?) was when I used to do that by just updating things, it would occasionally break sound support or other similar things, where a fresh, clean install wouldn't.
<Glamdring> Is that still a problem?
<genii> Possibly, but at this point I'm not sure you have much choice but to upgrade to a supported edition
<Glamdring> Which surely I must.
<Glamdring> It'd all be easier if I had some DVDs. :(
<genii> If your system can boot from USB and you have an USB stick large enough around, just dd the image onto it and boot to that
<genii> ( instead of burning a DVD)
<Glamdring> I actually don't know that I have any USB sticks to speak of, either. They get lost very easily around our house, which is quite bothersome.
<Glamdring> Right. I remember. I was also hoping to make an image file of my current setup 'cause, darnit, it actually works, and I want to be able to restore to it if everything goes pear shaped...
<Glamdring> Mrf.
<genii> Might want to invest in a couple of USB sticks then...
<Glamdring> Maybe one with a key chain.
<Glamdring> That'd be nice.
<Glamdring> Great big key chain fob.
<uuuu> jjj
<trte> hello
<trte> i have a problem with my wifi i have HP dv8000
<trte> my chip is b4318
<trte> after verification i got wi-fi is disabled by hardware switch
<trte> can anyone help me with this problem plz
<krytarik> trte: So, find the hardware switch it's referring to?
<genii> trte: The wifi button is at the top in the middle, above the volume-up/volume-down/mute buttons
<genii> ( according to page 23 of http://www.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00554540.pdf )
<genii> If the wifi adapter is on, there should be a light directly above this button which will light up
<Dylan____> Hey guys if i was installing lubuntu on my macbook pro what disk image would i use?
<wxl> Dylan____: which one?
<wxl> Dylan____: if what i'm reading is correct, those with the yonah processor (A1150 (15"), A1151 (17")) would be i386, otherwise amd64. technically i386 would work on all of them, but amd64 would make better use of resources.
<Dylan____> Amd64
<Dylan____> But if im going with macbook pro image (PPC) cause mines a 2010 does that mean like the wifi etc will work out the box
<Dylan____> Or will i have to use the amd64 image
<wxl> Dylan____: you do NOT want the ppc
<wxl> Dylan____: not for a macbook pro, at least
<Dylan____> So i would use the amd64?
<wxl> Dylan____: the macbook pro was only built up until 2008?
<wxl> oh no wait i'm wrong!
<Dylan____> Haha
<Dylan____> Thats okay
<Dylan____> Im just curious which one i need to download
<wxl> Dylan____: amd64
<Dylan____> Ok thanks
<Dylan____> So is it the mac standed 64bit?
<Dylan____> Or the amd64
<wxl> Dylan____: there's no longer a mac-specific 64 bit version. just get the amd64
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> And with wifi would i need to use bootsble
<Dylan____> Usb to install?
<wxl> Dylan____: as long as you have a Merom or newer processor, amd64 is the right one and afaik the only one that didn't fulfill that criteria is the first one (and would need i386)
<Dylan____> I have a intel core 2 duo in it
<wxl> yeah well there's a lot of Intel Core 2 Duos :)
<Dylan____> With nvidia 320m graphics
<wxl> what wifi chip? do you know?
<Dylan____> Bcm4322
<wxl> if you can live without wifi during the install, it's trivial to set up the wifi chip afterwards
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> er
<wxl> wait
<wxl> that's not exactly right
<wxl> do you have an ethernet cable?
<Dylan____> and i know i think i can do that thought usb
<Dylan____> Nah
<Dylan____> Doesnt fit into it
<wxl> yeah then you should download the right bits to do the usb
<Dylan____> But i know when i was installing ubuntu i would go to dkms install that though the jsb
<wxl> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> instructions are up there
<Dylan____> Then the usb has the bcmwl kernel source
<ianorlinqt> Dylan____, is this 15.10 ?
<ianorlinqt> For some reason I think I had problems with 15.10 and my 4322
<ianorlinqt> This came in late breakage
<ianorlinqt> I can get the wifi to work with b43 open source driver on 15.10 now as b43 has undergone some upgrades where it would not before but you need to modprobe b43
<ianorlinqt> Dylan____, ^
<wxl> Dylan____: finally found the page on wikipedia i was looking for. all the notebook core 2 duos are intel 64, so i can confirm the amd64 is the right one!!! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Core_2_microprocessors#Core_2_Duo_2
<wxl> (and yes, i know it's confusing but amd64 is a general term not specific to amd processors)
<genii> I think thats why it's going now towards x86_64
<Dylan____> Im installing 14.04
<Dylan____> Just making my bootable usb right now
<Dylan____> Ianorlinqt will this work for 14.04 aswell?
<ianorlinqt> I don't think so
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Dylan____> Ill try
<ianorlinqt> I think the bcmwl kernel source worked for 14.04
<Dylan____> Im noticed it worked on ubuntu
<Dylan____> Cause i had to install dkms and ther bcmwl through the usb
<ianorlinqt> hmm I have not done that before glad I had the ethernet
<Dylan____>  Im just installed lubuntu
<Dylan____> Cause theres no bcmwl package in the usb
<Dylan____> But how can i install the wifi?
<ianorlinqt> !info apt-offline
<ubottu> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1 (wily), package size 55 kB, installed size 346 kB
<ianorlinqt> but not sure if you have another comp
<ianorlinqt> or if you could do a drive transplant
<wxl> Dylan____: the broadcom wiki page has info
<wxl> !broadcom | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> there's intructions for both online and offline
<wxl> still, you will need SOME computer with internet access to download the appropriate bits
<Dylan____> I have anither compt
<wxl> and you have 4322?
<Dylan____> No its a hp laptop with windows 10
<wxl> nono
<wxl> i mean your mac
<ianorlinqt> ugh
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<wxl> that should be the right one
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> How can i get ther bcmwl kernel source
<wxl> gives you the info on there
<Dylan____> Do i install b43
<Dylan____> And b43legacy
<wxl> if you have a 4322 then b43
<wxl> you don't need legacy at all
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So just b43
<Dylan____> Right
<wxl> so you need the deb file for b43-fwcutter
<wxl> and you need the tarball for the kernel source
<Dylan____> Where can i get that?
<wxl> launchpad
<wxl> 14.04 right?
<wxl> assuming so
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/b43-fwcutter_018-2_amd64.deb
<wxl> so get that
<wxl> and get http://www.lwfinger.com/b43-firmware/broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<wxl> you'll want to uncompress the tarball
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> then
<wxl> install b43-fwcutter
<wxl> sudo dpkg -i b43-cutter_018-2_amd64.deb
<wxl> then you want to use it against the source
<wxl> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware broadcom-wl-5.100.138/linux/wl_apsta.o
<wxl> at that point you can either load the kernel module (sudo modprobe b43) or you can just reboot
<Dylan____> With the fwcutter
<Dylan____> Im sent to a ubuntu in launchpad page
<Dylan____> What do i type in the packages?
<wxl> i left the direct link above
<Dylan____> I did
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/b43-fwcutter_018-2_amd64.deb
<wxl> ?
<ianorlinqt> wxl I think you need a recent like 15.10 kernel to work with b43
<wxl> cuz that's a direct download for me
<wxl> ianorlinqt: shouldn't
<ianorlinqt> and 4322
<wxl> afaik 4322 is supported on like 3.18 or something of the sort
<Dylan____> The 4322 was. Dircect linxu
<Dylan____> But the fmwl isnt
<ianorlinqt> yes not 14.04
<Dylan____> Hmm
<wxl> !info linux trusty
<ubottu> Package linux does not exist in trusty
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.74.80 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<wxl> hm
<Dylan____> Ok how can i get the fwcutter in 14.04?
<ianorlinqt> maybe 15.04 kernel would work
<Dylan____> Ok ill download a new iso
<wxl> Dylan____: what's the pci id?
<wxl> wait don't do that yet
<Dylan____> Idk
<Dylan____> Im confused im donwloaded bc43
<wxl> do lspci | grep 14e4
<Dylan____> But not the cutter one
<Dylan____> Doesnt come up with nything
<Dylan____> Its blank
<wxl> weird
<ianorlinqt> I think bcmwl-kernel-source works on 14.04 and then broke in 15.10 because of something wierd
<wxl> do lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<wxl> sorry
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> if you get nothing from that you do NOT have a broadcom chip
<Dylan____> Shows up with bcm4322
<wxl> what's the number next to 14e4
<wxl> liike 14e4:xxxx
<Dylan____> :432b
<Dylan____> For the wireless
<wxl> 1s
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> first seen kernel version is v2.6.30
<wxl> so i think maybe there is no reason to be concerned
<Dylan____> Ok?
<Dylan____> So what do i do
<wxl> oh
<Dylan____> I have the b43 on another usb
<wxl> though they claim partial support
<Dylan____> Like the .deb
<Dylan____> Tarball
<Dylan____> But i dont got the fwcutter
<Dylan____> Im currently getting a 15.10 iso
<wxl> no the issue is with b43
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> wl is an alternative
<Dylan____> So what do i do
<wxl> god i hate broadcom
<Dylan____> Haha
<genii> Is it usb?
<wxl> genii: no
<ianorlinqt> no this is a mini pcie card
<genii> Hm
<wxl> genii: 14e4:432b BCM4322
<ianorlinqt> the problem is this one needs to download a driver
<wxl> wireless.wiki.kernel.org claims partial support with b43
<genii> God, how I hate Broadcom
<ianorlinqt> I mostly find the only way is to connect over ethernet to work with it
<wxl> it suggests wl as an alternative
<wxl> i've never had to use wl
<wxl> looks like you need the proprietary driver, Dylan____
<wxl> bummer....
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> How can i get it
<wxl> and NOW i understand why you mentioned dkms
<wxl> lame
<wxl> follow the instructions
<Dylan____> Well there isnt dkms in my usb
<Dylan____> :/
<wxl> so you'll have to track down the deb file on launchpad :/
<Dylan____> Well im going to install 15.10
<wxl> that won't help you but ok :)
<Dylan____> Well what do i do then
<Dylan____> Im confused
<Dylan____> I dont understand this
<wxl> read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<Dylan____> Theres no dkms nor bmcwl on my usb thst would come bundled though pools/main
<wxl> so go to launchpad to get the deb file
<wxl> all the urls should start with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sourc
<wxl> oops
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source
<wxl> then add the package name
<wxl> like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dkms
<wxl> then find the highest version available for trusty/14.04
<wxl> open up that section
<wxl> scroll down to package files
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> and grab the deb file (either all or amd64)
<wxl> so for dkms you want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.5_all.deb
<Dylan____> Let me get my windows laptop turned on
<wxl> then just sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<Dylan____> Cant i just copy the .deb to a usb and use gdebi?
<wxl> same difference
<wxl> gdebi's a front end to dpkg
<Dylan____> K
<wxl> you'll also need
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/patch
<ianorlinqt> gdebi is a GUI to install debs which is what dpkg -i does
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fakeroot
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl
<Dylan____> So i install of thoses eith gdebi
<wxl> ALL Of them in that order
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> THEN you can load the kernel module or reboot
<wxl> what a pain
<Dylan____> Couldnt find dkms
<wxl> what do you mean you couldn't find it?
<ianorlinqt> ugh might need to install that as well
<wxl> i gave you the direct link
<wxl> you need, in order:
<wxl> dkms
<wxl> patch
<wxl> fakeroot
<wxl> bcmwl
<Dylan____> Yes but im typing in the link from my ipad to my laptop
<Dylan____> Exactly how it is
<wxl> http://v.gd/en3POE
<wxl> try that
<wxl> that's an o btw not a zero
<Dylan____> Found dkms
<Dylan____> Do i get the main?
<wxl> if you get that file you have everything you need for dkms
<Dylan____> Ok got everying
<Dylan____> They all end in .tar
<wxl> so now install them all in order
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> no
<wxl> you need to get the deb files
<Dylan____> They wernt on there
<Dylan____> It was ltar
<Dylan____> Wheres the .debs?
<wxl> here's patch http://v.gd/eieMIm
<Dylan____> On dkms it says downloads in .tar.gz or .dcs
<wxl> here's fakeroot http://v.gd/rYfYOJ
<wxl> dude i gave you a direct link to the deb for dkms
 * wxl cries
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> here's bcmwl http://v.gd/sgJojv
<Dylan____> The patch one is incorrect
<Dylan____> Nvm
<Dylan____> Got all of em
<Dylan____> Now what
<Dylan____> It cant install the package
<Dylan____> Cant install gcc
<Dylan____> Though gdebi
<wxl> Dylan____: then you'll need to get gcc and install it first
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> unfortunately, you're going to have to walk through all the dependencies
<Dylan____> Can u give me the short link?
<wxl> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gcc_4.8.2-1ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<Dylan____> I mean that short ur
<Dylan____> Find it easier
<wxl> http://v.gd/El3WsF
<Dylan____> Thxs
#lubuntu 2016-01-07
<Dylan____> Failed to install all dependices
<Dylan____> Do u know how to install?
<Dylan____> All dependices
<wxl> Dylan____: download them all one at a time
<Dylan____> Links in order please
<wxl> Dylan____: i don't have the time to be able to devote to each and every single dependency, i'm sorry to say
<Dylan____> Argh
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> sorry, i'm at work
<Dylan____> Where can i find these?
<Dylan____> Thats okay
<wxl> and leaving relatively soon
<wxl> so as an example
<wxl> let's say you wanted gcc
<wxl> you would first find out the name of the source package
<Dylan____> I already got gcc
<wxl> i'm showing you an example
<Dylan____> Its just that when i try to install it it doesnt work
<wxl> to find out the name of the source package you can use our bot
<wxl> like this:
<wxl> !info gcc trusty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> see it says the source is gcc-defaults
<wxl> now you go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults
<Dylan____> Ok
<wxl> note the form is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/SOURCE-PACKAGE-NAME
<wxl> then you look for the trusty tahr version
<wxl> open up that section
<wxl> then you need the file(s) that end in amd64.deb or all.deb
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So how many dependices do i need for gcc?
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/gcc
<wxl> Dylan____: i might add if you have ethernet it would be REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLY easy to do what you're trying to do
<wxl> pro tip: get ethernet
<Dylan____> I have ethernet
<Dylan____> Though my cord doesnt fit into my mac
<wxl> there's no ethernet port?!
<Dylan____> There is
<Dylan____> And i put it in
<Dylan____> But nothing happened
<wxl> so it does fit
<Dylan____> Idk
<Dylan____> Honestly
<wxl> k well http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MC704LL/A/apple-usb-ethernet-adapter would solve your problem
<wxl> cuz with ethernet it's one command, it downloads all the dependences and installs them all in order
<ianorlinqt> or a usb wifi that works out of the box
<wxl> +1 ianorlinqt
<genii> I'd just rip it out and buy something decent
<genii> But thats just me
<huehue> Good day everybody!
<huehue> help lubuntu 12.04.5?
<jilocasin0> afternoon all
<jilocasin0> anyone know how I can get lubuntu to stop capturing F11?
<jilocasin0> nevermind, apparently I have to manually edit /.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
#lubuntu 2016-01-08
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<wxl> what's up cimbakahn
<cimbakahn> Not much.
<cimbakahn> I have kernel 3.16.0-45-generic, and i want kernel 3.19.  Is there a way i can get it safely?
<wxl> which lubuntu you on cimbakahn ?
<cimbakahn> The terminal reads 14.04.1, but the system profiler and benchmark reads 14.04.3.
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty-backports
<ubottu> Package linux-generic does not exist in trusty-backports
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty-updates
<ubottu> 'trusty-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<wxl> oopsie
<teward> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty-proposed
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-vivid does not exist in wily
<ubottu> Package linux-generic does not exist in trusty-proposed
<wxl> !info linux-generic trusty
<teward> can i burn the thing
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.74.80 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
 * teward pulls his computer's data
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> so suffice it to say there' no regular upgrade available
<wxl> are you on amd64 or i386 cimbakahn ?
<cimbakahn> 64bit computer and os.
<teward> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.43.28 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
 * teward coughs and spits this out her
<wxl> oh well there ya go
<wxl> so installing linux-generic-lts-vivid should get you what you want
<teward> fair warning:
<teward> NO GUARANTEES if it works with Lubuntu flawlessly
<teward> it's in the repos, yes, but it's the 'backport the later version kernels to the LTS release' from Ubuntu
<wxl> oooh you can even get the wily kernel
<teward> and yes, i said Ubuntu, not Lubuntu, there may be minor breakages and things, as I don't test LXDE/Lubuntu under those :)
<wxl> !info linux-generic-lts-wily trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-wily (source: linux-meta-lts-wily): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.23.17 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<teward> wxl: welcome to the world of HWE stack updates
<wxl> right right
<wxl> MOST likely, there's no issues, though
<teward> ^ that
<wxl> got it cimbakahn ?
<cimbakahn> If i go into Software & Updates and click on UPDATES tab and then click on FOR ANY NEW VERSION, would i get it then?
<wxl> teward: you should modify https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Upgrade to reflect this :)
<teward> cimbakahn: no?
<teward> cimbakahn: `sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid`
<teward> in the command line
<teward> or, search for linux-generic-lts-vivid in the package manager
<teward> IDK what Lubuntu uses for the package manager nowadays
<teward> wxl: ^ shed light
<teward> minus the backticks if you use the command I said to use in the command line, though
<wxl> well i think lubuntu software center is still holding on for dear life
<teward> wxl: BTW, I can't update that page
<teward> wxl: i think the Upgrade page there is for generic data
<cimbakahn> I want 3.19 because i have had good luck with it.
<wxl> yeah it is immutable fooey
<teward> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2BAC8-Support.A14.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<teward> cimbakahn: then install the 'linux-generic-lts-vivid' package.
<cimbakahn> Is this 3.19 ----> linux-generic-lts-vivid
<teward> yes
<teward> cimbakahn: it will install the correct kernel images
<teward> for 3.19.*
<wxl> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty | cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn: linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.43.28 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<teward> which is what you're looking for I believe
<teward> yep
<teward> cimbakahn: you'll have to reboot afterwards, of course, if you want to boot to the kernel; you can't switch while running unfortunately
<cimbakahn> And is there any way to know for sure what version i have?  The terminal reads 14.04.1, but the system profiler and benchmark reads 14.04.3.  I do hope i have 14.04.3 because i have had good luck with that as well.
<teward> cimbakahn: uname -a
<teward> erm
<teward> uname -r
<teward> cimbakahn: FWIW, within the Ubuntu naming scheme, 14.04.1 is indistinguishable from 14.04.3 except for the kernel
<teward> the only difference is the kernel; check 'uname -r' to get your current kernel version
<teward> but otherwise, 14.04 = 14.04.1 = 14.04.2 = 14.04.3 = trusty
<teward> for the most part
<teward> it's all still Ubuntu Trusty 14.04.*
<cimbakahn> uname -r only shows the kernel.  uname -a reads 14.04.1.  system profiler and benchmark reads 14.04.3.
<teward> cimbakahn: as i said, .1, .2, .3 is irrelevant
<teward> if you are on Trusty, and you have all the updates installed for everything else, you're on .3
<teward> the ONLY difference is what kernel comes with the installer image
<teward> and what the default kernel is from that installation
<cimbakahn> I have done all the updates, upgrades, and dist-upgrades i can do.
<teward> cimbakahn: what matters, actually, is the kernel you're on, NOT what point release your system says you're on
<teward> cimbakahn: then you're on 14.04.3, minus the kernel which you have the option to install yourself (by using linux-generic-lts-wily, which gets you the 4.2.x kernels)
<teward> there's ***zero*** way to distinguish a system that was installed with 14.04 original image, or 14.04.3's image, EXCEPT for the kernel that's installed by default on that system, AIUI
<cimbakahn> I think i will just do sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid    Is that all i have to install to get 3.19 ?
<wxl> and reboot to use it cimbakahn
<cimbakahn> Yes.  I know about the reboot part.  And that is it?  That is all i have to do?
<wxl> yep
<cimbakahn> Thank you so very much!  You are all a bunch of sweethearts!
<wxl> we try :)
<cimbakahn> It worked!  uname -a reads i am on 3.19, and now my guvcview is finally working as well.  Yippee!
<teward> cimbakahn: enjoy!
<teward> cimbakahn: just... don't go off LTS releases
<cimbakahn> Thank you!  Thank you!
<teward> only LTSes get this niceness of backported kernels
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<teward> (and by LTSes I mean the Ubuntu versioning, not the Lubuntu)
<teward> (sorry, wxl and Lubuntu devs :P)
<cimbakahn> I see.
 * teward yawns
<teward> but yeah, enjoy the updated kernel :)
<cimbakahn> HAHAHAHA!
<cimbakahn> I had a black screen on guvcview before i installed this newer kernel, now it works fine.  I guess kernel 3.16 doesn't like guvcview.  And 3.19 does.
<teward> cimbakahn: or, it had some update since 3.16 that broke it
<teward> but eh
<wxl> cimbakahn: must be your particular camera. worked for me.
<teward> wxl: all hail the updated HWE stacks
<teward> :P
<teward> (this is why I said stick to Ubuntu-dictated LTSes if you want the backported kernels xD)
<cimbakahn> This is nothing new to me because i have read in several areas where guvcview doesn't work with 3.16.
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<cimbakahn> It's nothing like getting 2 of your issues fixed with just 1 simple install.  I am very happy now.
<Esidisi> Hello.
<Esidisi> I'm having a list of issues with my Lubuntu installation on my laptop, that I would like to possibly resolve.
<Esidisi> http://pastebin.com/nDysgvN6 Here is the list
<Esidisi> I originally had Windows on this
<Esidisi> If anyone is here, notification of your presence would be helpful
<Esidisi> :)
<Esidisi>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Esidisi ljubaazutqll
<Esidisi> oops
<Esidisi> o.o
<Esidisi> No one saw that :D
<ianorlin> Esidisi: how are you trying to contorl brightness
<Esidisi> Through the Brightness option in the Menu
<ianorlin> on the power manager ?
<Esidisi> Start->Preferences->Brightness
<Esidisi> ianorlin: You still here?
<ianorlin> hmm I don't have a brightness in prefrences
<Esidisi> I do
<Esidisi> Would you like a screenshot?
<ianorlin> if you run xbacklight -set 50 in a terminal does it change brightness?
<Esidisi> Nothing happens
<ianorlin> strange
<Esidisi> ianornlin: Any idea as to why? I read something about a Intel backlight driver is it something related to that?
<ianorlin> Esidisi: I also would in the power manager applet make sure presentation mode is not checked
<Esidisi> I can't seem to find that
<Esidisi> I can't seem to find the Power Manager applet, there is a Battery Monitor
<Esidisi> But no PM
<ianorlin> menu it is actually from xfce but run xfce4-power-manager-settings
<ianorlin> and click show applet
<Esidisi> it says it isn't installed
<Esidisi> I installed it
<Esidisi> And
<Esidisi> It is giving me an error message that it isn't responding
<Esidisi> http://pastebin.com/4tEs0GBw
<Esidisi> Error Message
<Esidisi> ianornlin: any luck?
<damascene> hello, how do I check keyboard settings on 16.04 lubuntu?
<damascene> I'm on live cd and I can not type anything from keyboard
<damascene> I'm stuck on Lubuntu in virtualbox without keyboard input on livecd
<troyes> hello
<troyes> i need your help to fix my wifi i have broadcom 4318
<troyes> i got this message when i type rfkill list hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<Jahm> Guys, how do I autostart `xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults` for XTerm? I'm using OpenBox and LXDE by the way.
<troyes> hi
<troyes> need help for my wifi
<troyes> it said enp6s6    no wireless extensions.
<troyes> hp-wifi: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<troyes> i can't see if  it's on or off
<aedigital> nm-applet show connections ?
<troyes> sorry
<troyes> do you want me to use this command
<aedigital> nm-applet usually showed in taskbar (panel)
<troyes> i have only wired connection
<troyes> when i take off the cable i can't see wifi connection
<aedigital> maybe  module for yours wifi ethernet dont has loaded
<aedigital> or  networkManager service is off
<troyes> can you help me with that plz
<aedigital> sorry, i m not expert for this
<troyes> ah i see
<aedigital> :\
<lubuntu> anybody know a thing or two about using steam on lubuntu?
<wxl> a bit, lubotu1
<wxl> um
<wxl> who had the steam question? i ignore nick changes, etc. so :)
<jesuslover> sorry
<jesuslover> here is the error i get
<jesuslover> my steam folder has no root folder
<jesuslover> only a logs folder
<jesuslover> installed from software center
<jesuslover> installs fine
<jesuslover> http://s21.postimg.org/lad3u8wg6/2016_01_08_183724_1600x900_scrot.jpg
<jesuslover> i am using steam on a live instance of lubuntu on usb
<jesuslover> created the usb installation with unet bootin and 0 "extra space" on the parameters if that makes a difference
<jesuslover> but there is free space on the usb
<jesuslover> this error occurs after steam attempts to update itself
<wxl> there's free space in the filesystem?
<jesuslover> i'm sorry
<jesuslover> how would i check?
<wxl> df
<jesuslover> here are my disks
<jesuslover> http://s1.postimg.org/f2njzeese/2016_01_08_185041_1600x900_scrot.jpg
<wxl> and that usb is mounted at /cdrom
<wxl> which of course is not /
<wxl> i'm not so much asking if there's free space on your disks
<wxl> i'm asking if there's free space on your file system
<wxl> which is why i suggested df
<jesuslover> ah, i'm sorry
<jesuslover> what is "df"
<wxl> it's a command line tool
<wxl> if you want to be really cool you can do this in irssi:
<jesuslover> oh okay
<jesuslover> filesystem
<jesuslover> here is what it says
<wxl>  /exec -out sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit && df | pastebinit
<jesuslover> http://s1.postimg.org/f2njzeese/2016_01_08_185041_1600x900_scrot.jpg
<jesuslover> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ df
<jesuslover> Filesystem     1K-blocks   Used Available Use% Mounted on
<jesuslover> udev             1001300      0   1001300   0% /dev
<jesuslover> tmpfs             202752   5216    197536   3% /run
<jesuslover> /dev/sdb1        7897060 794464   7102596  11% /cdrom
<jesuslover> /dev/loop0        697344 697344         0 100% /rofs
<jesuslover> did that send
<jesuslover> to the channel?
<jesuslover> i tried updating again and it says "error"
<jesuslover> "couldn't set up the Steam Runtime.  Are you running low on disk space?  Continuing..."
<jesuslover> and will post
<jesuslover> df
<jesuslover> http://s14.postimg.org/6s1g0r7ls/2016_01_08_185404_1600x900_scrot.jpg
<jesuslover> i have played games on this computer from the software center, however
<wxl> sorry disappeared there
<jesuslover> did that shite go through?
<jesuslover> not sure
<wxl> hey now, is that how jesus would talk? :)
<jesuslover> i think it is okay to say "shite"
<jesuslover> not sure
<wxl> yes, but what does jesus think? XD
<jesuslover> idk
<wxl> sorry, i'm being a bit silly but let's keep the language to an unquestionably unoffensive level, please
<wxl> so it looks like you have space on your file system
<jesuslover> okay
<jesuslover> no problemo
<wxl> the thing i'm concerned about is that original message about an .so file missing
<wxl> i bet that's the issue
<jesuslover> yeah not sure if this matters, but in "lubuntu" i have a steam folder
<wxl> i would recommend installing from steam directly, personally
<jesuslover> but in "steam" there is only a logs folder
<jesuslover> logs has "bootstrap_log.lxt"
<jesuslover> okay, i am actually going to try that
<wxl> if it still doesn't work, then there must be a deeper issue
<jesuslover> why is it that you recommend that?
<wxl> well, among other reasons, i betcha the version is behind
<jesuslover> is it normally better to install software from the website rather than from the software center or command line?
<wxl> !info steam wily
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 853 kB, installed size 2600 kB (Only available for i386)
<wxl> version 1.0 and valve is at 1.5
<wxl> case in point
<wxl> only available from i386 is a bit strange too
<wxl> generally, i recommend to install from the ubuntu repos
<wxl> however, there are some things you just can't get
<jesuslover> okay
<wxl> like i just compiled a kernel module for exfat support
<jesuslover> sorry to trouble you if you are not busy or have the time could you recommend a good guide from installing from ubuntu rpos/
<jesuslover> ubuntu repos?*
<wxl> because the exfat-fuse option available in the repos kind of stinks
<wxl> hm well i think the wiki is best
<jesuslover> ah, awesome
<jesuslover> will use the wiki
<wxl> !software | jesuslover
<ubottu> jesuslover: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<wxl> personally i prefer using apt-get on the command line, but i'll leave that choice up to you
<jesuslover> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<jesuslover> ya?
<jesuslover> ah, ty
<wxl> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<jesuslover> i need to read that i haven't used computers in a bit
<wxl> seems to me that /Valve page has some useful info
<wxl> Unable to start Steam
<wxl> 1. ia32-libs is NOT required for x86_64.
<wxl> 2. Locale was not exported. Try to run steam by: LC_ALL=C steam
<wxl> that 2nd one in particular
<wxl> also the suggestion about driver support is worthwhile to note
<wxl> i've never had to bother with that personally but maybe i just got lucky
<jesuslover> i have i386
<jesuslover> oh cool
<jesuslover> so here is what i got with that command
<jesuslover> ah
<jesuslover> my prt scrn stopped working
<jesuslover> but it gives me the same error message but instantly without updating this time
<wxl> you can just use scrot on the command line
<jesuslover> "Couldn't set up the Steam Runtime.  Are you running low on desk space?  Continuing..."
<jesuslover> http://hastebin.com/axonesiyah.vbs
<wxl> try steam --reset and then restart your computer
<wxl> aw i love hastebin
<wxl> which drive do you have steam on?
<wxl> or rather which location on the file system
<jesuslover> on
<jesuslover> 8.1 GB Drive PNY USB2.0 FD
<jesuslover> i will not be able to reboot without wiping all data
<jesuslover> on a live OS
<jesuslover> but going to go through those guides and try to hammer it out
<jesuslover> can you do that with any program on linux?
<jesuslover> program --reset
<jesuslover> ?
<jesuslover> the drive is /dev/sdb
<jesuslover> W95 FAT32
<jesuslover> contents FAT, mounted at /cdrom
<jesuslover> dang
<jesuslover> just failed to download another packiage
<jesuslover> package*
<jesuslover> from software center
<jesuslover> was an internet proglem
<jesuslover> problem*
<jesuslover> going to have to see what's going on
<jesuslover> i'm always having issues when i have a LIVE OS
<jesuslover> did a steam reset it says "Fatal Error: Steam needs 250MB of free disk space to update."
<jesuslover> going to log off and hammer it out in an hour or so rainmayyetcome@hotmail.com if you have anymore advice, thanks, the Lord be with you guys will be praying for y'all and the open source projects
<jesuslover> http://pasted.co/b829e7cf
<jesuslover> hey resolved my issue with steam and lubuntu, worked fine on a different computer with lubuntu installed on teh HD
<jesuslover> rather than the live OS
<jesuslover> making a new live OS with 5gb to preserve files across reboots
<jesuslover> will let you guys know how it goes
<jesuslover> the Lord be with you
<jesuslover> does anybody know offhand what the latest version of lubuntu is?
<jesuslover> sry, is it 15.10?
<jesuslover> is there a quick way to check it via command line?
<genii> cat /etc/issue
<jesuslover> the latest is linux lubuntu 4.2.0-16-generic?
<jesuslover> sry
<genii> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.23.25 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<wxl> jesuslover: latest released version is 15.10 but 16.04 is available in a an alpha state
<jesuslover> ah ty
<jesuslover> so sudo apt-get update wouldn't effect linux lubuntu 4.2.0-16-generic?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.0.5.6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<wxl> jesuslover: if you already have 4.2.0.23.25, you wouldn't get anything newer. if you want newer, i'd advise getting the alpha release.
<genii> jesuslover: If you're on Wily ( 15.10) it should bump up to the version ubottu says
<jesuslover> ah, nice
<jesuslover> yeah for some reason it keeps me at 4.2.0-16-generic but it is not a big deal just yet
<jesuslover> what does "alpha" mean
<jesuslover> does that mean stable?
<jesuslover> uname -a shows me that 16-generic add-on after 4.2.0
<wxl> jesuslover: no. it will be stable in april.
<genii> jesuslover: apte-get upgrade ..does not upgrade kernels  .. apt-get dist-upgrade ...will upgrade kernels
<genii> s/apte/apt
<jesuslover> ah ty
<jesuslover> you guys are awesome, God bless you
<wxl> you too, jesuslover. :)
#lubuntu 2016-01-09
<troyes> hello
<troyes> i can't shutdown my laptop
<Lokie> systemd ?
<kvj> rebooting after installing virtualbox from the software center makes my system fail to boot with "Non system disk or disk-error , replace and strike any key when ready
<jesuslover22343> hello there
<jesuslover22343> is there a way to set my LXDE desktop to mimick windows?
<jesuslover22343> in that if i pull a GUI window far enough to one side of the monitor
<jesuslover22343> it aligns with either the right or left side of the monitor?
<wxl> many of us on #lubuntu are on #lxde and vice versa btw so you don't necessarily need to repeat your messages everywhere :)
<jesuslover22343> ah true that
<jesuslover22343> i just do it to reach out
<jesuslover22343> general tech support and whatnot
<wxl> all good, just saying
<wxl> in any case, i do not recollect such a feature, but we may be able to find one
<wxl> your google is as good as mine. well, maybe… ☺
<jesuslover22343> yeah i heard lxde was for cucks
<jesuslover22343> anyway
<wxl> ?
<jesuslover22343> no i'm just messing around lxde is pretty legit
<jesuslover22343> cucks is a goofy term that people use
<wxl> you should add an entry to wordnik
<jesuslover22343> i am going to look around a bit more, not sure if i ever saw that feature but it's a genius feature, came out for windows 7
<wxl> though i gather i would have probably odne better to consult urban dictionary :/
<wxl> kubuntu does it too
<jesuslover22343> kubuntu does the windows7 feature?
<wxl> jesuslover22343: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076433
<wxl> jesuslover22343: yeah. maybe using kwin in lxqt will give us the feature
<jesuslover22343> ah, that is amazing
<jesuslover22343> ty so much
<jesuslover22343> it is called "aero snap" that's right
<wxl> yeah that's what made the search hard
<wxl> i was looking for sticky windows
<jesuslover22343> well thank you very much
<jesuslover22343> a fine team of professionals here, i must say
<jesuslover22343> the Lord be with you
#lubuntu 2016-01-10
<Ellipsis> I'm trying to clean install Lubuntu here.
<Ellipsis> I unsuccessfully attempted to install Crunchbang++ earlier, and have found myself stuck on a GNU Grub 2 prompt.
<Ellipsis> I can't get my computer to attempt to boot from the USB anymore, and am looking for some help
<guest2> In terminal what is diferents between Uxterm and Xterm ?
<wxl> guest2: it's a pretty minor nuance https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xterm#Customization
<wxl> guest2: i use rxvt-unicode-256color personally
<guest2> I think the diferents are minimal then and i can use same commands in both.
#lubuntu 2017-01-02
<maskara> so ive been trying to install lubuntu and have had rotten luck with bootloader issues from v16.10 so had this idea to install a version lower and presto no bootloader problem and install finished with success...well my brilliant ideA NOW sits on a diff problem....desktop wont load i can bootup and login via commandline just fine but desktop wont load ...im not looking for a marathon Q&A from anyone ...just if someone has seen this behavior based on the
<maskara> details i put forth
<Jbmorris289> Hello, happy new year..
<Jbmorris289> My question:
<Jbmorris289> Let's say that I
<Jbmorris289> I
<Jbmorris289> . Whoops.
<Jbmorris289> Let's say that I installed Lubuntu through Wubi. Then one day I tried suspending the computer. I get this message: "2 tasks refusing to freeze"
<Jbmorris289> Would that because it's running in a virtual disk?
<Jbmorris289> be*
<Afshaal> uh
<Afshaal> suspending the computer while running Lubuntu?
<xangua> ??
<Afshaal> Jbmorris289's question ^
<Afshaal> <Jbmorris289> Let's say that I installed Lubuntu through Wubi. Then one day I tried suspending the computer. I get this message: "2 tasks refusing to freeze"
<Afshaal> <Jbmorris289> Would that because it's running in a virtual disk?
<Afshaal> Why would it be running on a virtual disk?
<Afshaal> If I'm reading this correctly
<Afshaal> so Wubi basically sets up a disk image for loop booting?
<xangua> No one should use wubi anymore
<Afshaal> but it sounds cool :3
<xangua> Lol
<asdjslkdcj> Hey. Just installed Lubuntu yesterday, had trouble connecting to internet today. Solved it following instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/627899/nameserver-127-0-1-1-in-resolv-conf-wont-go-away
<asdjslkdcj> Wondering if anyone can shed light on what that nameserver on localhost thing is for? I'm interested in understanding why it got set that way
<freefall> hello
<freefall> im try to upgrade a linux computer from 16.04 to 16.10 and im getting errors anyone able to help me fix this?
<freefall> ??
<jeanjack> freefall: what is your error ?
<freefall> jeanjack
<freefall> you still in here
<freefall> traceback says ** (yakkety:2169): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.serviceunknow: the name org.ally.bus was not provided by any .service files
<freefall> traceback (most recentcall last): file "/tmp/tmp.Hauntc7l73/yakkety", line 8, in <module> sys.exit(main())
<freefall> file "/tmp/tmp.hauntc7l73/distupgrade/distupgradmain.py", line 242 in main if app.run():
#lubuntu 2017-01-03
<freefall> after doing os upgrade from 16.04-16.10 some of the menu items are missing like software & updates.. is there some pack missing. it error on update for lubuntu-desktop
<yes> Hello? is anyone here?
<Guest90630> Hi all, quick qn. Installing Lubuntu 16.10 from verified DVD to a laptop which dual boots ok windows on sda1 and 10.04 on sda5. I am installing / to sda8 and /home to sda7.  Install finishes without error but grub v1.98 menu does not get be updated to show 16.10. Have also tried inst grub V2 to sda8 too but got grub error. Boot repair not fixing this. Anyone advise how to update the grub boot menu to enable me to boot 16.10 on sd
<Guest90630> This is a Compaq nc4200 laptop with ~2GB RAM BTW. Runs 16.10 as a live DVD without issue.
<leszek> Guest90630: you need to boot into the system that this grub is from
<leszek> and then run sudo update-grub on that system (if debian based) or sudo grub-mkconfig -O /boot/grub/grub.cfg (if opensuse/fedora/arch)
<Guest90630> the 10.04 is Ubuntu so will do the former.  Will this update grub to V2? or just update the grub menu?
<leszek> Guest90630: it only updates the menu
<Guest90630> Sadly no joy with that.  The update-grub command ran without error but did not find the new install on sda8.
<leszek> hmm... too bad. I wonder why though as it normally should detect it. Is it maybe impossible to mount this partition ?
<Guest90630> when i rebooted the result was as before, windows, memory test and lots of 2.6 series kernels for 10.04 no 4.x kernel for 16.10
<Guest90630> the laptop predates EFI so I previously selected legacy option from Boot-repair. Have also previously seen in the boot-info from boot repair that grub 2 was installed to sda8 but it never booted.
<leszek> does not answer my question though
<leszek> Guest90630: the question is if the old ubuntu 10.04 system that you have is able to mount sda8. If it isn't that would explain, why it won't be able to add anything to the grub menu
<Guest90630> Ok Will test that...
<Guest90630> @leszek - Tnx for pointer - found a superblock related error on sda8 so have reformatted and am reinstalling..
<etn> Hi, could someone tell me how-to use numlockx on Lubuntu 16.04 plz ? I put "numlock=1" in   /etc/lxdm/default.conf but nothing…
<lordjim1946> Error and cannot install Bootloader Then Hangs up on this and Cannot change or exit this
<Guest90630> @leszek having installed 16.10 to sda7 this time and rebooted I have error no such partition & grub rescue> prompt
<Guest90630> I selected sda as the bootloader location that time. Maybe I should have selected sda5 where grub for 10.04  was?  Previously I have used a boot-repair-dvd here to recover grub menu but wonder if there is a better path forward?
<LinuxNovice> hello, when will the new Lubuntu with lxqt be available?
<LinuxNovice> is it going to be still suitable for old computers? I mean, is it going to be as lightweight as the existing one?
<Afshaal> hopefully not for a while
<Afshaal> I'm still quite apprehensive about lxqt
<Afshaal> but I'm not a developer :)
<Afshaal> https://blog.lxde.org/2016/10/04/benchmark-memory-usage-lxqt-desktop-environment-vs-xfce/
<Afshaal> It seems they've made a lot of strides the last year or so getting LXQt's resource usage under control
<Afshaal> still not as light as LXDE though
<LinuxNovice> ok
<Guest90630> Still trying to get lubuntu 16.10 to boot. Win$ is on sda1 lucid is on sda5  and I have just installed to sda7, selecting Sda for the bootloader location. When I rebooted I have error no such partition & grub rescue> prompt...
<Guest90630> I have not previously had sucess with boot-repair DVD so I decided to boot the live DVD and chroot into the new partition...
<Guest90630> I purged grub 2 and then reinstalled grub 2 (selecting Sda for bootloaded ) and updated-grub this process found all the correct partitions.
<Guest90630> On reboot I still have error no such partition & grub rescue> prompt.   This is a non-EFI laptop so I am wondering whether I should have specified Legacy at some point.   Any suggestions what I might have missed?
<Guest90630> Does anyone know if 16.10 requires hardware that supports EFI?
<hooo> no "open terminal" action.. ugh
<meiyu> hola
<tsimonq2> meiyu: hola
#lubuntu 2017-01-04
<LinuxNovice> hello, anybody here?
<hateball> 68, far as I can see
<LinuxNovice> hi..
<LinuxNovice> how much space would I require if I need to install an OS in a virtual machine.
<hateball> LinuxNovice: by "an OS", do you mean Lubuntu?
<LinuxNovice> I am Lubuntu now, if I need to install a Windows OS/
<LinuxNovice> ?
<LinuxNovice> can we run SAP ERP on Lubuntu?
<hateball> ...
<dovah> whats the real website lubuntu.me or lubuntu.net?
<CrazyDuck> hello, does lubuntu prompt me when there are updates/upgrades available?
<n-iCe> Hi guys
<n-iCe> is there a minimal installation?
<genii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<LiftLeft> I started up compiz, and then my desktop wallpaper disappeared
<LiftLeft> then it was blue
<LiftLeft> the window borders are pretty ugly also
<genii> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.13.0+16.10.20160818.2-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 561 kB, installed size 4487 kB
#lubuntu 2017-01-05
<fishcooker> how to disable guest login?
<LiftLeft> when I disconnect my second monitor from my laptop, lubuntu still acts as if there's a second monitor and doesn't move the programs to the laptop's screen.
<LiftLeft> fishcooker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/523605/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session-from-lubuntu-14-04
<WildPenguin> hello, how many here use lubuntu as the primary os?
<fishcooker> anyone with apt module error "FATAL -> Failed to fork"  http://vpaste.net/izPXA don't say with apt-get install -f ... it emits the same error messages
<io-jupiter> Hi, I just installed Lubuntu 16.10, but the software center is empty,  and I'm a total rookie..
<xangua> io-jupiter: open a terminal and run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<xangua> First close the software center
<io-jupiter> I'll try that .
<io-jupiter> Well, it updater allot of data, but still there are only apps in the first "page" where there are the recommended.. I'd I'm going in for example the internet,  there's only allot of frames (where the programs should be displayed) .. now there's only three dots ...
<xangua> io-jupiter: did you fully close software center?(right click on the little icon at top left, select quit)
<lynorian> xangua, they are not in the channel anymore
<pkzip> hi
<pkzip> do i need an alternate installer to install with crypted swap?
#lubuntu 2017-01-06
<lynorian> pkzip, I think so
<pkzip> sux
<pkzip> especially because there is no alternative installer :D
<lynorian> there is for lubuntu
#lubuntu 2017-01-07
<X202> After finnish install lubuntu i got a message, it tells me it cud not download and install the flash plugin installer. But when i open the firefox the flash player is working. What is this about ?
<X202> Is something wrong with the installation ?
<Nitrolego> Hello!
<Nitrolego> Hey everyone, I'm having troubling installing lubuntu on a old netbook of mine.
<Nitrolego> The bootloader failed to install
<JiminyTodd> hello all ....
<JiminyTodd> Is it possible to access a mobile broadband usb dongle to see what is on it , if so , what software would I need ?
#lubuntu 2017-01-08
<Hans__> I got a repeating message who tells me it cud not download and install the flash player. Is it something wrong or can i disable the box some ways ?
<Hans__> Can i remove the single update, it will maybe not let install ?
<kosmo> Have Lubuntu 16.04 installed in Intel NUC. Audio alarms set in crontab only activate when other audio programs are not playing like youtube. Is there a way to let all audio play simultaneously? So my crontab issued audio alarms will sound without delay?
<Dan_> Hello?
<Guest1189> Ok
#lubuntu 2018-01-01
<aar> Hello
<aar> i just upgraded to the latest lubuntu, and i found that my Realtek RTL8723BE wifi card is prone to poor signal
<aar> .
<Psychorider968> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)luojc: kameloso mpmc pleia2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Psychorider968> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)dheveyg: FrankF DLange redwolf ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Psychorider968> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)makjj: hggdh DalekSec yofel_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Psychorider968> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)pwkrc: JohnDoe_71Rus daffodil zleap ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Psychorider968> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)qcfqoljn: ShellcatZero hyperair JohnDoe_71Rus ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#lubuntu 2018-01-02
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> where are sreensaver settings?
#lubuntu 2018-01-03
<USBRevTether> Hi.. I need some help executing some commands
<USBRevTether> https://medium.com/genymobile/gnirehtet-reverse-tethering-android-2afacdbdaec7
<USBRevTether> https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/71ks57/gnirehtet_a_reverse_tethering_tool_for_android/
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> where are the screensaver settings?
<jk^> I need to avoid screeblock
<Tomaz> Hello, everyone o/
<Guest64987> Does anyon know if there's an htttpS page where I can check the lubuntu image checksums? This one  (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/artful/release/MD5SUMS) is hhtp, which kinda defeats the purpose
<Thedarkb> Does forcepae still work?
<Thedarkb> I want to install lubuntu on a Pentium M
<Thedarkb> In my ThinkPad.
<Thedarkb> Sorry, lost connection there, can I use forcepae on the current release.
<Thedarkb> *?
<wxl> Thedarkb: no clue. we don't really "officially" support it in the sense that we're not constantly testing it for functionality.
<Thedarkb> I have a Pentium M laptop, you see.
<Thedarkb> I wish there was an FLWM version of ubuntu.
<wxl> you can always make one
<Thedarkb> That's the plan for this machine.
<Thedarkb> I was going to install lubuntu and switch to FLWM.
<Thedarkb> OK, 50 minute dowload.
<Thedarkb> *download.
<TomB> B right back!
<synaps3> hello
<synaps3> are images working correctly ?
<synaps3> i downloaded both, 32 bit and 64 version and cannot get them to boot
<wxl> is that a fully qualified sentence?
<synaps3> :p
<synaps3> are you talking to me wxl ?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> like maybe what version are we referring to?
<wxl> and what do you mean they don't boot? what specifically happens?
<synaps3> 17
<synaps3> latest
<wxl> 17 what?
<synaps3> latest one on the website...
<wxl> 17.10?
<wxl> which website?
<synaps3> duckduckduck.com lol
<synaps3> lubuntu website
<wxl> there's more than one unfortunately
<synaps3> really
<synaps3> didnt know that
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and only one of them is official
<synaps3> https://lubuntu.net/
<synaps3> i was using this one
<wxl> that's not the official website
<wxl> ymmv
 * wxl suggests duckduckgo :)
<synaps3> i cannot belive this lol
<synaps3> http://lubuntu.me/
<synaps3> is this one good ?
<synaps3> why is there two websites ?
<wxl> that is a long story
<wxl> but it's in the process of getting resolved
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#pPfqAP1yQn429u-RsAhu-w
<wxl> watch for the clues
<synaps3> im downloading that one now
<synaps3> still
<synaps3> same error message
<synaps3> https://imgur.com/a/pk2qn
#lubuntu 2018-01-05
<metathink> Hi
<metathink> What am I suppose to install to be able to create a VPN connection using the network gui?
<hateball> metathink: what type of VPN?
<metathink> OpenVPN
<hateball> metathink: think you may need network-manager-openvpn-gnome then
<metathink> Thank you
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> how to unmount a drive? i try to "right click on drive" but it doesn't appear "Unmount"
<hateball> jk^: it wont umount if you have things open, like a file or a terminal inside a directory etc etc on whatever is mounted
<jk^> hateball,
<jk^> my usb drive has not open
<jk^> it hasn't anything opened
<jk^> but by right click on its icon on the desktop, in the context menu that appears, there isn't a command to unmount
<hateball> hmmm
<jk^> and even for trash, there isn't a icon to delete by one-click all its content
<hateball> I dont have an LXDE system handy atm to check myself I'm afraid
<Thedarkb> Oh, turns out my CPU has PAE but doesn't report it to the OS.
<Thedarkb> For some reason.
<leszek> yeah you need fake pae then
<Thedarkb> How do I do that?
<Thedarkb> hang on.
<Thedarkb> Yeah, forcepae did the job.
<Thedarkb> Only complaint is that it's using half of my RAM idle.
<Thedarkb> If I were to apt-get remove gvfs, would everything break?
<Thedarkb> I'm trimming the fat so to speak.
<teward> Thedarkb: probably.  You wouldn't be able to mount drives, etc. anymore
<Thedarkb> Not even with mount?
<Thedarkb> My last distro didn't have it.
<teward> "your last distro"?
<Thedarkb> TinyCore
<Thedarkb> I switched back to Lubuntu due to stability issues.
<teward> @Thedarkb: i presume you want to plug in a USB drive and *not* have to use superuser to mount the drive every time?
<Thedarkb> I don't really care honestly.
<teward> if the answer to that is "Yes I don't want to have to do `sudo mount ...` every time I connect an external drive, then you can't remove gvfs.
<Thedarkb> I wrote a script to do it for me.
<teward> but you can remove gvfs if you WANT to, I just don't recommend it.
<teward> there's very little 'fat' in the Lubuntu distro
<Thedarkb> I have 256mb RAM.
<teward> or rather it's default packagesets.  At least, in my opinion
<teward> then you should run a headless Linux.
<Thedarkb> 101 is used with nothing open.
<teward> 256MB RAM is going to give you issues with *any* GUI
<Thedarkb> It was fine with IceWM
<Thedarkb> Which I'm installing now.
<Thedarkb> I like IceWM.
<Thedarkb> It comes with themes out of the box to make it look like OS/2 or Windows 95.
<Thedarkb> Hmm.... seems like it's only in the 64 bit repo.
<jk^> help https://drive.google.com/open?id=1LFN9EEr01Ssx6_RpxiTdDemL_JqeI8re
<Thedarkb> I'll just download it elsewhere.
<Thedarkb> Yeah, with IceWM I have it down to where I want it.
<Thedarkb> 76mb used is alright
<ChunkzZ> Thedarkb, just get a new system, 256mb is not usable for lubuntu. :P
<Thedarkb> With IceWM it is.
<teward> that's not his point :P
<Thedarkb> I'm going to put more RAM in it eventually.
<Thedarkb> It's DDR
<Thedarkb> The 256 is just what's soldered onto the mobo.
<ChunkzZ> again, 256mb... you need a new system. :)
<teward> Thedarkb: any *particular* reason you're so attached to such an ancient board/system?
<teward> because DDR is obsolete.
<Thedarkb> It's an X40 ThinkPad.
<Thedarkb> They don't make 4:3 laptops anymore.
<Thedarkb> plus I like it's size.
<Thedarkb> It's smaller than an X200 but it feels big thanks to it's screen.
<Thedarkb> I have an X200 too.
<Thedarkb-X40> Is there a tool for making custom Ubuntu remixes?
<Thedarkb-X40> I like what I have going here.
<Thedarkb-X40> IceWM+idesk running HexChat and with 3 tabs open in seamonkey is only using 130mb RAM.
<Thedarkb-X40> Oh yeah, the Lubuntu installer murdered my FreeDOS installation.
<Thedarkb-X40> FreeDOS is where it should be on the disk.
<Thedarkb-X40> GRUB just won't boot it.
<wxl> you can try a GRUB repair
<wxl> fwiw "the Lubuntu installer" is nothing more than the installer that all of Ubuntu uses
<wxl> assuming it's the Desktop version. that's ubiquity
<wxl> in the event you have the Alternate version, it's debian-installer, which is only used by Server in the Ubuntu world but is, obviously, used all over Debian
<Thedarkb-X40> I know, I recognized it from when I installed debian on my server.
<Thedarkb-X40> Can I run GRUB repair from the desktop.
<Thedarkb-X40> *?
<wxl> well you can run it in terminal so you can run in desktop :)
<Thedarkb-X40> That's what I meant.
<Thedarkb-X40> wxl, What command am I looking for? grub-repair isn't listed.
<wxl> like honestly update-grub might do it alone
<Thedarkb-X40> Hey, update-grub found FreeDOS on /dev/sda1
<Thedarkb-X40> I'll reboot and report back.
<Thedarkb-X40> wxl, That didn't work.
<Thedarkb-X40> How to I run grub-repair, it's not listed in the tab completions.
<Thedarkb-X40> Boot-repair?
<wxl> dumb question, Thedarkb-X40: is your machine UEFI capable? and if so, did you use it to boot the ISO?
<Thedarkb-X40> My machine was made in 2005.... so no.
<Thedarkb-X40> I just booted the ISO off of a flash drive and installed it.
<Thedarkb-X40> I then switched to IceWM because LXDE was a bit too RAM hungry.
<wxl> EFI existed before 2005 (that's when Intel quit working on their own thing and started working on the United EFI)
<wxl> so again, are you sure?
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, there's no EFI.
<Thedarkb-X40> 100%
<wxl> cuz that would make some things really unhappy
<Thedarkb-X40> No EFI here.
<wxl> anyways boot-repair is a thing, but an unsupported thing
<wxl> so you're on your own on that one
<wxl> otherwise you have https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, it looks kind of sketchy to me.
<Thedarkb-X40> I hate fiddling with GRUB.
<Thedarkb-X40> I always break it.
<Thedarkb-X40> Every. Single. Time.
<wxl> usually avoiding dual booting helps XD
<Thedarkb-X40> I do for my main machine.
<wxl> does the FreeDOS even show in the GRUB menu?
<Thedarkb-X40> It shows in the GRUB menu but it leaves me at a blank screen with a blinking cursor.
<wxl> maybe try reinstalling freedos
<Thedarkb-X40> How do I do that without breaking my Lubuntu install?
<Thedarkb-X40> All the system files are still there.
<wxl> ask FreeDOS?
 * Thedarkb-X40 joins #freedos
<Thedarkb-X40> wxl, It's worth noting that GRUB is supposed to chainload FreeDOS
<wxl> well here's one thing i'll suggest if you don't get anywhere with FreeDOS, Thedarkb-X40: join #ubuntu and ask there. this is a general GRUB issue, if anything. not Lubuntu-specific. you'll get more people listening in there.
<Thedarkb-X40> I'll ask in GRUB
<wxl> i'm not sure i'd suggest that
<wxl> generally upstream projects will only support current releases and most likely we're behind
<wxl> we usually are
<wxl> debian more so
<Thedarkb-X40> Oh.
<viju> Where is the GUI for setting up proxy in Lubuntu 16.04
<viju> ?
<Thedarkb-X40> Sorry, got dropped.
<wxl> NetworkManager should be able to do that for you, viju
<viju> I tried looking there but I am unaware where to make changes.
<viju> Opened network connection for the router I am connected to. It has 5 tabs - general, wi-fi, wi-fi security, ipv4 settings and ipv6 settings.
<viju> Am I looking at wrong place?
<wxl> oh nevermind it doesn't handle proxies. hold on
<wxl> viju: looks like you need to edit /etc/environment https://askubuntu.com/questions/175172/how-do-i-configure-proxies-without-gui
<viju> wxl: one more; for those proxy I need to supply credentials as well.
<wxl> viju: i think the second answer discusses dealing with that, no?
<wxl> viju: one problem is i don't use a proxy so i can't help too much.
<viju> Oka I got it.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> How do I take a screenshot? prntscreen doesn 't work
<Thedarkb-X40> Print Screen doesn't work the same way as it does in Windows.
<Thedarkb-X40> It puts the image in your home directory.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> OK I see now
<RandomGuyOnIrc> it asctually was working
<RandomGuyOnIrc> but it is quiet
<Thedarkb-X40> There's no sound
<RandomGuyOnIrc> and doesn't make a popup or anything
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I see the files now that I look
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks
<Thedarkb-X40> It really could be better implemented.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> :)
<RandomGuyOnIrc> well IRC, lets people learn the magic
<krytarik> Well, that's 'scrot' for you. :P
<ChunkzZ> or you can use gnome-screenshot, I believe that has sound iirc
<Thedarkb-X40> scrot isn't working on my machine.
<Thedarkb-X40> Might be my window manager.
<Thedarkb-X40> I think I'll switch to my X200.
<ChunkzZ> Thedarkb, why are you using an old system? I paid £30 and have a system with 2gb ram... lol makes no sense.... :P
<ChunkzZ> upgrade!
<Thedarkb> Mine was €5
<Thedarkb> and I have a decent system too.
<Thedarkb> Well, an X200.
<ChunkzZ> yeah but it's not really usable for you, no?
<ChunkzZ> never heard of ice-wm
<Thedarkb> ChunkzZ, It's perfectly usable.
<Thedarkb> IceWM is a nice window manager.
<Thedarkb> It's not very well supported by distros though.
<Thedarkb> I can run IRC, I can play Quake, what more can a man want?
<dax> pizza
<RandomGuyOnIrc> How do I eject a usb stick in lubuntu?
<Thedarkb> RandomGuyOnIrc, Right click on it in PCManFM.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks
#lubuntu 2018-01-06
<jim___> hi can anyone tell me the minimum requirment for lubuntu ? i got an old laptop  atom n270 1.6GHz cpu with 1GB ram
<Thedarkb> jim___, That should be fine.
<Thedarkb> I'm using a machine much worse than that.
<jim___> cheer for letting me know thedarkb ... i am downloading an image atm and was going to test it anyway... but just give me more confident to carry on ... thanks champ
<Thedarkb> Even if LXDE is too heavy for your system, you could switch to a lighter window manager.
<jim___> am off to test and play with the lubuntu .. hope you enjoy rest of your day ... byee all
<Thedarkb> Why does SystemD throw errors constantly?
<HickorySmokedBac> Is disabiling the guest login the same as other *untus ? making /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/20-lubuntu.conf
<wxl> should be HickorySmokedBac though not all Ubuntus use lightdm :)
<HickorySmokedBac> wxl: I don't think it worked
<HickorySmokedBac> guest was able to still login
<wxl> did restart lightdm?
<HickorySmokedBac> I restarted the whole machine
<HickorySmokedBac> wxl: Hm, maybe I made the wrong file.
<HickorySmokedBac> Let me try again
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Disabling_Guest_Login
<wxl> upstream agrees https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/LightDM/CommonConfiguration/
<wxl> might also look at what Debian says https://wiki.debian.org/LightDM
<wxl> anyways got to jet so good luck!
<HickorySmokedBac> wxl: now the machine doesn't boot to the menu
<HickorySmokedBac> Just locks up on Lunbutu dots
<HickorySmokedBac> But I can get in on sshd on this machine
#lubuntu 2018-01-07
<jk^> how to view the capacity of an usb drive?
<tsimonq2> df -h
<tsimonq2> or
<tsimonq2> sudo fdisk -l
<tsimonq2> Otherwise you can use GParted or gnome-disks
<jk^> pcmanfm? doesn't tell me that?
<jk^> pcmanfm? doesn't it tell me that?
<jk^> i like gui way :|
<tsimonq2> Don't think so, but it's a nice feature request for PCManFM-Qt ;)
<jk^> have i to donwload gparted?
<tsimonq2> Quite possibly.
<George> Hi there,  I recently install Lubuntu on an old PC.  It was working fine, then I stupidly disconnected the ethernet network connection.  Now I can't get it back.  I'm totally new to linux.  I've tried using the terminal to access the network manager and changing managed=false to managed=true, but I don't know how to save it from there.  Help please.
<Skylinestar> hello everyone. this is my first time in this irc
<Skylinestar> I have a question. My Lubuntu keeps going to the lockscreen after a few minutes of inactivity. How do I disable this?
<Skylinestar> In XFCE Power Manager > System > System Power Saving, When Inactive for is set to Never
<egy> yes Skylinestar it's in xfce power manager iirc
<Skylinestar> egy, already set
<Skylinestar> What is Light Locker? There's also an auto lock session for this option
<alexandros> hello
<wxl> morning
<alexandros> i have lubuntu and i am trying to upgrade it in last version
<alexandros> 14.04 but stopped before finish and in terminal says that xscreensaver and xlockmore must be restarted before upgrading One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing thi
<alexandros> killall xscreensaver will fix it ?
<wxl> should
<alexandros> done
#lubuntu 2018-12-31
<ShellcatZero> teward: That is apparently not the issue.  Here is the bug report I've filed, I'm awaiting on advice for the associated package, but I'm guess it's GRUB.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1810070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1810070 in Ubuntu "18.04.1 Live CD fails to boot with EFI errors" [Undecided,New]
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> if you use Falkon browser on Lubuntu: https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/12/31/bdic-dictionaries-for-falkon/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/4dDZn0gu/file_5703.bdic
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/irJw5A3Q/file_5704.bdic
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/G6799mh0/file_5705.bdic
<lubot> <AceHW> @JyotiGomes [if you use Falkon browser on Lubuntu: https://sovietek.wordpress.com/2018/12/31/ …], What's Falkon?
<diogenes_> Falkon is the best OSS web browser
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/Z6Bs0DhU/file_5707.bdic
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @AceHW [What's Falkon?], https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falkon
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> Falkon is the best OSS web browser], Since you seem to know Falkon well, can you tell us if the development work remains sufficiently active to guarantee that it will continue for a long time and that we can use it as the main browser at Lubuntu?
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, judging by the fact that it has become a KDE project, depends on qtwebengine, it's being actively developed and some distros already adopted it as the default, i'd say it has a bright future.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, judging by the fact that it has become a KDE project, de …], 👍 😃
<Ascavasaion> Can someone please tell me what package includes the default games that come with lubuntu?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Ascavasaion [<Ascavasaion> Can someone please tell me what package includes the default games …], which version? 18.10 only comes with 2048-qt
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Happy 2019! What major projects does the Lubuntu team of developers have for 2019? 😊
#lubuntu 2019-01-01
<plujon> Is is possible to automatically login to lubuntu such that after powering on the machine, the screen that is displayed is the desktop (no login prompt)?
<plujon> (lubuntu 18.04)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @plujon [<plujon> (lubuntu 18.04)], Yes it is, unfortunately I don't  have the link now, search for autologin lightdm
<WoC> Which is the oldest version of lubuntu still supported ?
<tsimonq2> 16.04.
<WoC> ty
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/downloads
<tsimonq2> You're welcome.
<WoC> No ppc64 ? only ppc ?
<lubot> <teward001> the only PPC builds produced for ISOs and such is ppc64el
<lubot> <teward001> if your system arch isn't ppc64el you're not going to find a PPC in any Ubuntu release
<lubot> <teward001> PPC version*
<lubot> <teward001> only ppc64el
<tsimonq2> You're wrong, @teward001.
<tsimonq2> 16.04 and before is powerpc.
<tsimonq2> Not ppc64el.
<tsimonq2> Between 16.04 and 18.04, powerpc was axed.
<tsimonq2> Now, ppc64el is the only supported PPC arch.
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 i was only talking about 18.04+ :P
<lubot> <teward001> but you're not wrong
<tsimonq2> 07:59:54 PM < lubot> <teward001> if your system arch isn't ppc64el you're not going to find a PPC in any Ubuntu release
<tsimonq2> "any Ubuntu release"
<tsimonq2> "any"
<tsimonq2> That's not 18.04+
<tsimonq2> That's any
<tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 08:02:00 PM -!- mode/#lubuntu [+q *!*@ubuntu/member/tsimonq2] by Drone
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <teward001> you deserved that by the way
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> Finally unmuted lol
<tsimonq2> 08:03:03 PM -!- mode/#lubuntu [-q *!*@ubuntu/member/tsimonq2] by Drone
<WoC> tsimonq2, ppc64el is the only supported ppc64 variant, yes
<WoC> 16.04 has 32 bit userland but both 32 and 64 bit kernels, (be)
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<WoC> the versions are stable but wont get to the same performance as ppc64, since you can't utilize the -mmultiple in 32 bit
<WoC> However for me, stable is better than the latest versions when nothing builds with the new versions and depend on the old ones
<tsimonq2> Yup
<WoC> I also realize that this is the last version (16.04.5) and as soon as Adelie is out of beta, i would need to switch
<plujon> To answer my own question: sudo apt-get install lightdm-autologin-greeter
<WoC> Is there a simple way to downgrade a btrfs volume to an older version of the filesystem ?
<WoC> Installed lubuntu 16.04.5 and now i can no longer mount that 2 TB filesystem
<WoC> Any easy way to get rid of apparmor ? preventing openntpd from starting
<WoC> k... kernel param apparmor=0
<lubot> ianp5a was added by: ianp5a
<lubot> <ianp5a> I want to add favourite applications to the Main menu. Is there a way today? If not, what is the best place to request this?
<diogenes_> ianp5a, what do you mean
<lubot> <ianp5a> The app launcher menu on many desktops let's you add chosen apps. So you can see and launch them quickly.
<lubot> <ianp5a> Or Mark existing apps as favourites. So they can be found quickly.
<diogenes_> ianp5a, and what's th problem with that?
<diogenes_> the*
<lubot> <ianp5a> I can't see how to do it.
<lubot> <ianp5a> I suspect it's not possible.
<diogenes_> do you find your application in the menu?
<lubot> <ianp5a> Yes
<diogenes_> and now your problem is to add it to the favorites?
<lubot> <ianp5a> Yes
<diogenes_> it guess should be done with right click
<lubot> <ianp5a> That's how it's done on several DEs, such as KDE, yes.
<diogenes_> i've never done that myself but maybe you can find something useful here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/196614/how-do-i-edit-applications-panel-menu-in-lubuntu
<lubot> <ianp5a> Thanks. I've used the Alacarte editor in the past. But I'm looking for a way more users will find it and with fewer clicks. Where can I post a request for an enhancement?
<apt-ghetto> You try to add an application to the taskbar on the bottom on the left hand side?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ianp5a [Thanks. I've used the Alacarte editor in the past. But I'm looking for a way mor …], In which version?
<lubot> <ianp5a> @HMollerCl [In which version?], I've got the latest, 18.10.
<apt-ghetto> Y
<apt-ghetto> Could you answer to my question?
<lubot> <ianp5a> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You try to add an application to the taskbar on the bottom on the l …], Yes, drag an application from a menu to the quicklauncher works OK.
<apt-ghetto> Yes, that is the only possibility to add an app as a quicklauncher.
<apt-ghetto> You are looking for a better one?
<lubot> <ianp5a> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You are looking for a better one?], Yes. It needs to be an easy way have apps directly on the main menu. Where is the right place to request this?
<apt-ghetto> I guess the upstream project is the best place => https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-panel/issues
<lubot> <ianp5a> @apt-ghetto> I guess the upstream project is the best place = [<apt-ghetto> I guess the upstream project is the best place => https://github.co …], Thanks. Will do.
<apt-ghetto> Thank you. I was struggling with the same problem also some days ago
<lubot> <ianp5a> Yes. This is important for mouse users, who are used to starting any of their usual apps in just 2 clicks.
<lubot> <ianp5a> My next problem is the mouse wheel setting "Natural Scrolling"  seems to be missing. I guess that's also under the LXQT project.
<sappheiros> K3b settings says "Unable to load KCDDB configuration module"
<sappheiros> How do I fix this?
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1106053/k3b-unable-to-load-kcddb-configuration-module-lubuntu-18-10
<sappheiros> thank you
<apt-ghetto> Maybe you just need to install the package `kde-config-cddb`
<sappheiros> k3b doesn't work
<sappheiros> apt-ghetto: thanks, yes, another user in #ubuntu said that and i updated that thread accordingly
<sappheiros> but now it's not ripping the CD; it's just changing the track info to something incorrect when i click 'Rip CD...'
<sappheiros> What software do you use to manage your audio collection?
<apt-ghetto> I never did this
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ianp5a [My next problem is the mouse wheel setting "Natural Scrolling"  seems to be miss …], Lxqt-config
<lubot> ronaldofrancoso was added by: ronaldofrancoso
<lubot> <jon robson> I use brasero for ripping cds.
#lubuntu 2019-01-02
<xdruppi_> hello
<tsimonq2> Heya
<tsimonq2> How goes it?
<xdruppi_> hi tsimonq2, are you a moderator?
<tsimonq2> I guess you could say that.
<tsimonq2> I'm the Lubuntu Team Lead.
<xdruppi_> tsimonq2: do you know who manages lubuntu's phab?
<xdruppi_> oh
<tsimonq2> I do.
<xdruppi_> well i'd like to delete my account on phab
<tsimonq2> Alright, got a link to your profile?
<xdruppi_> sure hold on
<xdruppi_> tsimonq2: https://phab.lubuntu.me/p/xdruppi/ here you go
<xdruppi_> thanks by the way
<tsimonq2> No worries.
<xdruppi_> sorry to bother
<tsimonq2> It's all good.
<tsimonq2> Done.
<xdruppi_> alright thanks, good bye, and good luck
<tsimonq2> THanks!
<lubot> <ianp5a> @HMollerCl [Lxqt-config], Thanks, but both LXQT Configuration Center and OpenBox Settings have mouse settings. But neither have an option to set Natural Scrolling of the wheel.
<lynorian> @ianp5a what do you mean by this natural scrolling I don't quite know what that setting is
<lubot> <ianp5a> @lynorian [<lynorian> @ianp5a what do you mean by this natural scrolling I don't quite know …], It switches the direction of mouse wheel output. So that it works in the same direction of a trackpad or tablet touch swipe. This setting is available on many desktop environments as well as Windows and Apple. ... So when you push the wheel
<lubot> up, the window content moves up. Or when zooming, roll the wheel away from you and the content gets smaller.
<lynorian> oh that I don't honestly know how to do that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 589x413) https://i.imgur.com/5JpVT1C.jpg @tsimonq2 has uploaded a new version for 19.04 which it appears to have natural scroling.
<lubot> <ianp5a> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], Cool. Thanks. That's great news.
<lubot> <ianp5a> I hope that works with the mouse wheel, and not just with touchpads.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't know, maybe I could try, but I don't know what "natural scrolling" is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Reversed scrolling.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Scrolling down scrolls up and vice versa.
<lubot> <ianp5a> If you have a mouse with a wheel, and a browser window with a lot of content, pushing the wheel up will move the content up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ianp5a [If you have a mouse with a wheel, and a browser window with a lot of content, pu …], ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 @ianp5a thanks, good news, it works for mouse wheel.
<lubot> <ianp5a> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 @ianp5a thanks, good news, it works for mouse wheel.], Thanks. Great.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 @ianp5a thanks, good news, it works for mouse wheel.], I could only test it so much, thanks. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], (No translation for Mouse and Touchpad yet, go fix it 😆)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On the sidebar
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I literally took a Git snapshot from upstream
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [(No translation for Mouse and Touchpad yet, go fix it 😆)], lxqt weblate?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [lxqt weblate?], Yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ianp5a Ya know, it probably wouldn't be hard to just wholesale backport that in a PPA for users...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm... I might play with that when I'm done fighting these semester final exams ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get some sort of official backports going.
<lubot> <ianp5a> @tsimonq2 [@ianp5a Ya know, it probably wouldn't be hard to just wholesale backport that in …], That sort of thing is out of my expertise. I do process analysis,  tactical, strategic and usability requirements. ... I'm just happy it's on it's way.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ianp5a [That sort of thing is out of my expertise. I do design, process analysis,  tacti …], I'm just generally implying it. ;)
<lubot> <ianp5a> File Manager Question: when I select the 'Network' it shows my NAS. When I select it, it doesn't show the Shares, as I'd hoped, but a filesystem of Linux folders. How can I get it to show the Shares?
<lubot> <ianp5a> Is cifs or Samba not installed out of the box?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @ianp5a [File Manager Question: when I select the 'Network' it shows my NAS. When I selec …], You can see mounted on the left?
<lubot> <ianp5a> Nothing has been mounted yet. Only internal HDD devices.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> (Photo, 294x109) https://i.imgur.com/X2brOwZ.jpg
<lubot> <N0um3n0> can you edit and put your nas ip?
<lubot> <ianp5a> @N0um3n0 [can you edit and put your nas ip?], Yes. Good. That brings up the shares. But clicking and connecting to any of the shares brings up the filesystem folders again. bin, boot, dev...
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @ianp5a [Yes. Good. That brings up the shares. But clicking and connecting to any of the …], yes, it's true, but now on the left is the shared resource, clicking on it now if the content comes out, you can even put it in bookmarks and make everything faster. what you are saying, I suppose it will be a bug
<lubot> <ianp5a> @N0um3n0 [yes, it's true, but now on the left is the shared resource, clicking on it now i …], Yes. The shares are now on the left and open as expected. Thanks. Is this normal? Should I report a bug somewhere?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> I think it was already reported to the lxqt project, the other option (if I'm wrong) is  report it in launchpad
<lubot> <ianp5a> Thanks.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues
<lubot> <🌪️> https://youtu.be/7d16CpWp-ok
<wxl> ^^ did someone take care of that?
<teward> wxl: yes
<teward> wendy did
<wxl> thx
<teward> and now that i have admin on the telegram side i can in the future
<teward> thank you simon :)
<wxl> harassment, sadly, is an ineffective form of evangelism. sigh.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi, I'm using Lubuntu 1810. The issue has to do with uninstalling snap packages: I installed the Coolreader3 snap and then uninstalled "completely". However, when I want to open an epub file, for example, I still have the option to open with CoolReader3, which is no longer installed! It's nothing serious, but it's weird. I already
<lubot> did remove and purge and I can not make this option disappear ...
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, maybe look for it's occurrence in ~/.local/share/applications and in /usr/share/applications
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> in /usr/share/applications there is not this snap
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, maybe look for it's occurrence in ~/.local/share/applica …], What is the complete path of "~/.local/share/applications" (before ~)?
<wxl> ~ is an alias for $HOME aka /home/$(whoami)
<wxl> so that IS the complete path
<diogenes_> yes ^^^
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> home/"user"/.local/share/applications, correct?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok 😊
<diogenes_> yes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> thanks
<diogenes_> also look in /snap and /var/lib/snapd/snaps/
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x482) https://i.imgur.com/Fm3fMrU.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x339) https://i.imgur.com/SXBhrs4.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Coolreader3 is no longer in any of these places. However, it still appears in the options. I've already restarted the laptop and I've already done "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean" and I've used already stacer to clean everything but it still
<lubot> appears. Anyway, I will have to accept the permanent presence of the reference to this non-existent app as an option to open some files  :-)
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, run in terminal: find / -type f 2>/dev/null | grep --color=always Coolreader3
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 784x444) https://i.imgur.com/anLioi5.jpg
<wxl> why not -name in find?
<diogenes_> wxl, that's the way i used to, it also highlight the search result
<wxl> i suspect performance is vastly different
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1046x227) https://i.imgur.com/HJh747q.jpg
<diogenes_> maybe but accuracy is 100%
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> nothing appears
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> on terminal
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, the name might differ, try: find / -type f 2>/dev/null | grep --color=always oolreader
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1064x290) https://i.imgur.com/b0ISUxJ.jpg
<diogenes_> also after purging it, have you logged out and back?
<diogenes_> ah nice
<diogenes_> so it found it
<diogenes_> run: sudo rm /var/lib/snapd/sequence/coolreader3*
<diogenes_> and: sudo rm /var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/coolreader3_cr3.desktop
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> also after purging it, have you logged out and back?], Yes, i have logged out and back. But, nice, i think now we could fint it. May i just delet this files?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ah, ok...i will use the commands you gave me
<diogenes_> don't expect any outtput in the terminal after running the above commands
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok
<diogenes_> there must be no output
<diogenes_> now try to log out and back
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 755x444) https://i.imgur.com/82NoYTw.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> The problem was solved. You guys are superdevs !!! 😊
<diogenes_> ok i'm glad it's gone :)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Thank you, diogenes. are you brasilian?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> If you are, i also must say "muito obrigado!!" 😊
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, nao entendeu haha, no i'm not and you're welcome!
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> anyway, thanks a lot! 😊
#lubuntu 2019-01-03
<Ascavasaion> Can someone tell me how to get buttons back on the scrollbar please?
<Thedarkb-X40> Hey, I've got a weird issue.
<Thedarkb-X40> When I play Quake, it stops my keys repeating
<Thedarkb-X40> I can only seem to fix this by restarting
<hggdh> wxl: ping
<wxl> hggdh: what's up?
<hggdh> wxl: are you still CC?
<wxl> hggdh: yep... but maybe this should be off topic?
<teward> wxl: hggdh: or in PM, if it's CC related?
<wxl> right
<wxl> depending on the nature of it
<wxl> but probably not the support channel :)
<hggdh> certainly. Just checking before /query
<wxl> oh you're always welcome to pm any time for any reason
<lubot> <teward001> ^ this.  I torture wxl in PMs regularly lol
<wurstnase> hi, could anyone hint me how to setup my super key correctly. looks like i need to push it anytime twice to get the shortcuts to work. e.g. super-super-d instead of super-d to minimize any window.
#lubuntu 2019-01-04
<r3sr3s> Hi guys, I've installed lubuntu on my Chromebook, I sorted the keyboard but cannot figure out how to fix the two finger right click, at
<r3sr3s> The moment I don't have right click :(
<wxl> which version?
<r3sr3s> Sorry, got butted. It's the latest 18.something lts
<r3sr3s> 18.10 I assume
<lubot> <teward001> if it's LTS, it's 18.04.
<lubot> <teward001> open the terminal and run lsb_release -a
<r3sr3s> Yup, you are right it's 04
<lubot> <teward001> what does it say for 'release', 18.04?
<lubot> <teward001> ah good
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: ^
<wxl> so then synaptics is what you want. look at synclient/syndaemon commands
<r3sr3s> When I did xinput it didn't even list synaptics
<r3sr3s> :(
<wxl> everyone's transitioning to libinput but i know synaptics still works in 18.04 ('m using it)
<r3sr3s> Let me get on from the chromebook. Hang on guys :)
<wxl> `man synaptics` will run you through all the options
<wxl> i'm not sure exactly what you want
<wxl> there's a LOT of options
<r3sr3s> ok im back
<r3sr3s> Ok, i actually followed a guide previously and now my right click works however the touchpad is a bit messed up lol
<wxl> you can control everything with synaptics
<r3sr3s> i think i have installed both syn and that other one...
<r3sr3s> how do i know which one is handling my trackpad now?
<wxl> i mean honestly it's possibly both. what did the guide have you do?
<r3sr3s> installed xserver-xorg-input-synaptic
<r3sr3s> then cp /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/70-synaptics.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<r3sr3s> then installed lxinput
<r3sr3s> i think that's it
<wxl> that's the same driver
<r3sr3s> ah
<wxl> you're just doing it a different way
<r3sr3s> but now the cursor movement is choppy
<r3sr3s> but touch to click and two finger right click suddenly works
<wxl> that's probably due to some default settings in synaptics
<wxl> i would pick one of them
<r3sr3s> as in being choppy or no right click? :D
<wxl> no, pick one method of using synaptics
<r3sr3s> oh
<r3sr3s> how do i do that?
<wxl> either only use synclient/syndaemon or only use xorg
<wxl> personally i'd do the former because you can change things on the fly. xorg requires an x restart
<r3sr3s> ah, so how do i switch to synaptics instead?
<wxl> get rid of all the xorg stuff, restart and go from there
<wxl> also i've not bothered with lxinput
<r3sr3s> ok, syn it is.
<wxl> it may be part of the problem. *shrug*
<wxl> the thing to know about the synaptics commands is they do not make anything permanent. after you play around to find the right settings, use them in an autostart command and you're set
<r3sr3s> ok, removed xorg synaptics
<wxl> now whatever commands you had in that conf file can be used with synaptics
<r3sr3s> i didnt actually write that
<wxl> well, whoever wrote it
<r3sr3s> or download
<r3sr3s> i literally just did that copy and it was there :D
<r3sr3s> so i assume it was a default config
<r3sr3s> right, the folder i copied stuff from actually only has amd, quirks, radeon, libinput and wacom
<r3sr3s> .conf
<r3sr3s> looking in libinput, it literlly just says that the driver is libinput
<ioops> hi, I have an ibook g4 and I would like to give a try to lubuntu LTS. Do you know if there is a possibility then to install go-lang on it ?
<ioops> (ibook g4 powerpc 32 bit)
<wxl> it looks like 1.{8,9,10} are all available in bionic
<wxl> 10 is a stable branch according to go but i'm not sure for how long as the other stable branch is 11
<wxl> and 12 is already in beta
<wxl> bionic is supported until april 2021, after which we no longer support ppc
<wxl> ppc packages still exist in the archives but how well maintained they are is a whole different question
<wxl> tl;dr get a new computer XD
<ioops> wxl thanks. I have already a new one. I just try to bring my old ibook to life again :)
<wxl> i hear you
<wxl> just know the writing is on the wall for ppc
<wxl> i suspect in the next few years we'll see packages completely removed from the archives
<wxl> i mean, it's soon to be there for i386 even
<wxl> there is not a single flavor of ubuntu (for this development cycle) that will be offering an i386 release
<ioops> wxl thank you for your answers!
<ioops> :)
#lubuntu 2019-01-05
<zlaty> Hello.
<phoe6> Hello Folks, I setup Lubuntu 18.10 and I install chromium browser. I am unable to set that as a default application.  I am looking for bug reports. I notice suggestions, but not enough information on why I am unable to set Chromium as my default App.
<phoe6> I even removed firefox, but still chromium wont handle the hyper link click from any application
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/4OFpN7uI/
<phoe6> Okay, this was interesting.
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/a8q30krt/
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QSBaWXLC/
<phoe6> This is really a bug in Lubuntu.
<phoe6> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1pQRLXfG/
<lubot> kc2bez was added by: kc2bez
<OpenSorce> Lxle 16.04 live usb on a laptop/tablet. Has Android-x86 installed. Wifi works fine out of the box in Android-x86, lspci does not show any wifi device in Ubuntu. Any help?
#lubuntu 2019-01-06
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! I am usinf Lubuntu 1810. I installed Redshift but it do not works due to be unable to get location from provider. How to fix it?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 579x212) https://i.imgur.com/C6bWGPI.jpg
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, apt list --installed | grep geoclue
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @diogenes_ [<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, apt list --installed | grep geoclue], jyoti@jyoti-pc:~$ apt list --installed | grep geoclue ... WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts. ... geoclue-2.0/now 2.4.12-2ubuntu2 amd64 [installed,local]
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, maybe try a reboot after the installation
<diogenes_> not sure is taht will help though
<diogenes_> that*
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i did a reboot... 😊 still not working after that
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i will do a second reboot now
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> did a second reboot. not yet working. But ok, i will try to install F.Lux
<diogenes_> JyotiGomes, you need to find your location info, for instance for Copenhagen, Denmark: redshift -l 55.7:12.6 -t 5700:3600 -g 0.8 -m randr -v
<diogenes_> and that will work
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ok. how may i know my location info and hot to introduce it on Redshift? sorry for my low level knowleage 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> i would prefer to have Redshift over F.Lux bkz it is open source
#lubuntu 2019-12-30
<Ranger5> Oh well, I'm sure I can cope! Thanks again, night.
<kc2bez> Goodnight.
<wxl> fyi @kc2bez https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415665
<ubottu> KDE bug 415665 in Other "trojita needs function to print a message" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<kc2bez> Noted. Thanks.
<lubot> <devikri> hello  … in my lubuntu bluetooth, I don't see the option to send files
<lubot> <devikri> anyone know how to send files using bluetooth
<c|oneman> bluetooth sucks at most things
<c|oneman> I wouldn'tbother trying
<c|oneman> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-send-file.html.en
<c|oneman> use netcat or ftp
<lubot> <devikri> @c|oneman [<c|oneman> bluetooth sucks at most things], its working fine with my wireless earphone, but for this thing i dont have any idea
<lubot> <devikri> @c|oneman [<c|oneman> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-send-file.html.e …], thx
<c|oneman> Bluetooth file transfer is particularly rarely used and/or dysfunctional, especially between different devices like a phone
<carlos> hola
<wxl> ¡hola! ¿habla inglés?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://store.kde.org/p/1323348/ seems neat but like a lot of other themes, seems to be unlicensed. i think we should just do our own theme for sddm.
<wxl> oops wrong chan
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> oops wrong chan], it happened
<wxl> first time
<wxl> i swear
<lorian> trying to create a bootable image of bionic beaver (18.04.3 LTS version), can someone tell me where to find the checksums? I only see the ones for 19.10.
<lorian> nevermind, I hacked my way there by inspecting where the download link points.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> first time], o.O
<Guest20428> hi
#lubuntu 2019-12-31
<JamesKostros> Hola, buenas noches
<wxl> !es
<ubottu> En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest78286> podemos resolver nossas dúvidas por aqui?
<wxl> !es | Guest78286
<ubottu> Guest78286: En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest78286> sorry
<wxl> no, we're sorry :)
<Guest78286> ok
<Guest78286> so, there's no lubuntu channel in portuguese?
<Guest78286> just in english?
<lynorian> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest78286> ok
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  (for list of available languages/locos)
<tbs> Hello, im kinda new at linux, i see that lubuntu uses kde pack  manager. are all packs same when we open it on a kde desktopped distro?
<tbs> im back
<wxl> tbs: howdy
<wxl> tbs: so i'm not sure i completely understand your question. first, we don't use the kde desktop, but there's a couple kde applications we use.
<tbs> wxl: shortly, can i find all app that kubuntu kde app store has at lubuntu kde app store?
<wxl> tbs: secondly, in regards to binary packages, no, they're not all the same. there are so-called universal packages, but this is a relatively new concept that is not without its flaws.
<wxl> tbs: if you wish to install software on kubuntu or lubuntu, both use discover or muon (or, on the command line, apt/dpkg) and all of them use the same software sources (the ubuntu archive)
<tbs> wxl: i think i saw steam and google earth at discover, but i can t find them now at lubuntu discover
<wxl> tbs: again, they all come from the same source
<wxl> here's the Debian packages related to steam https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=steam
<tbs> wxl: may i ask u to check if u can see them at discover?
<wxl> you WON'T find google earth. you can talk to google about THAT problem.
<tbs> wxl: im sorry for making u angry, thanks for answers, have a nice day ^^
<guiverc> tbs, you didn't make wxl angry
<wxl> tbs: i concur. there's no ill feeling in any way.
<wxl> (…except maybe toward google)
<tbs> u showed me a page about steam  but i still dont see steam at discover app when i search it, what can  i do?
<tbs> wxl:
<wxl> here's a screenshot of steam in discover https://share.riseup.net/#-c9rS6hvbY55ht9H6scEaw
<wxl> you might try closing discover and reopening it
<wxl> you could also use muon
<tbs> wxl: seems like ur my discover cant discover like urs :/
<wxl> tbs: did you check the hashes of your ISO and also check the installation media for defects? if not, perhaps it's a faulty install.
<tbs> wxl: i did
<wxl> then it should just work. regardless, try muon instead. it will work.
<tbs> wxl: there appaers a sentence, i use turkish so i ll try to translate it to e nglish for u tu understand
<tbs> wxl: "be sure that you configured appstream correctly at your system"
<wxl> hah wow that's new
<tbs> i see this whenever i open  discover
<tbs> but idk what to do
<wxl> wow that is just bizarre
<wxl> you could try reinstalling discover itself
<tbs> hmm, from moon ?
<wxl> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure plasma-discover` and/or `sudo apt reinstall plasma-discover` in terminal ought to do it
<wxl> you could also try doing the same with the appstream package instead of plasma-discover
<tbs> <wxl> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure plasma-discover` and/or `sudo apt reinstall plasma-discover` in terminal ought to do it          i did these but it s same
<tbs> can u write full code about appstream package?
<wxl> just replace "plasma-discover" with "appstream"
<tbs> still same
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you on, out of curiousity?
<tbs> 19.10
<wxl> with discover closed, try running `appstreamcli refresh`
<wxl> oh you may need to `sudo appstreamcli refresh`
<tbs> i did need, an d it said " appstream doesn t need "frontram" update" im   notsure about tra nslate of "frontram"
<wxl> ok let's get more aggressive: `sudo appstreamcli refresh --force`
<tbs> (null) it said
<wxl> that's truly bizarre
<tbs> i didnt format /home partition  and just picked it again at with same  name, so some of my apps has somethings from previous apps, is this maybe also cuz of that?
<wxl> depending on what the previous distro was, that could be anything from slightly problematic to completely disastrous
<wxl> so, yes, most likely
<tbs> i used mint xfce, i m usin g this n ow cuz xfce doesnt have arrange options for desktop icons and it auto arrange desktop icons at restrart an d i can t stop it...
<wxl> oh my please do a fresh install
<wxl> you're going to drive yourself crazy trying to resolve that mess
<tbs> yes, it seeems i need to do that
<tbs>  btw i like lubuntu really
<wxl> i'm glad :)
<wxl> and with that, i am going to sleep
<wxl> best of luck to you and hope to see you around :)
<tbs> are you perheps at lubuntu team ?
<wxl> yeah that's me
<wxl> (one of the team)
<tbs> may i want something selfish_? :D
<wxl> what's that?
<tbs> do u know archman?
<tbs> it s a distro
<wxl> nope
<tbs> they use arch as base
<wxl> i gather that XD
<tbs> i saw their lxde or lxqt desktop not offical but from oter members i guess at their store
<tbs> i liked the way of that distro do som ethings they build at some ways
<tbs> but it s not stable, needs somethin gs to repair i guess
<wxl> well being based on arch there will be plenty of things that won't be compatible with the ubuntu ecosystem
<wxl> and that is one of them XD
<tbs> i wanted to ask that if u may check it so u may creat a theme or som ethin g like that smilar but better of them:)
<tbs> give m e a m in an d i ll fin d adress
<wxl> i guess that would depend on what specific thing(s) you want changed/added
<tbs> i guessed u m ay wonder about that:D
<tbs> btw it was openbox,  not lx ...
<tbs> https://sourceforge.net/projects/archman-os/files/stable-iso/2019-03/community/openbox/
<tbs> but here we use openbox also i guess
<wxl> openbox is our window manager. it could be almost anything.
<tbs> well, idk much :/
<wxl> openbox itself is pretty minimal
<tbs> if u check this distro u can see ab out changing desktop, but it haves some bad ways too, i also liked left side tab
<tbs> changing desktop i m ean  hmmm i can t remember  right word...
<tbs> at most de we have it but they did it at a little different way
<tbs> at left side bar there s an icon that shows all apps at desktop but it has bugs, it also devour desktop items which s not about app icons:D
<wxl> you like the dock
<tbs> i dont wait that u would do the same of them but i just wanted to show u an idea cuz after all distros i tried this s the one of the bests distro i could find
<tbs> sorry to keep u here, good night sleep well ^^
<wxl> you might try latte-dock
<wxl> i've never bothered so ymmv
<tbs> more likely i like transparant parted things to see more empty spaces i guess
<wxl> https://kde.org/applications/utilities/org.kde.latte-dock
<wxl> anyways off to bed i go! :)
<tbs> sleep well^^
<tbs>  "Be sure Appstream is properly installed"  this s the error message i get from discover, it seems this s a bug since 2 years ago but i couldn t find how to solve this. can  any one help me?
<tbs> i reinstalled discover with synaptic and muon, i even reinstalled lubuntu...
<hellsurfer> hello
<hellsurfer> someone else?
<tbs> Hello, how are you guys?
<tbs> can anyone help me about changing apparance of lubuntu a little?
<tbs> can anyone help me about customize apparence of lubuntu a little?
<tbs> can anyone help me about customize apparence of lubuntu a little?
<tbs> can anyone help me about customize apparence of lubuntu a little?
<dzho> oh, gone
<tbs> hello
<tbs> anyone here?
<kc2bez> Yes tbs I am here now.
<tbs> kc2bez: how are you?
<kc2bez> I am doing well.
<tbs> good
<tbs> well
<tbs> may i ask u somethings?, it s okay if u feel bothered i wouldn t want to ask
<kc2bez> No problem asking, this is the support channel.
<tbs> maybe u are also here to get help...
<kc2bez> No, I am here to help if I can. if I don't have the answer maybe someone else does.
<kc2bez> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tbs> i have a problem about discover, it s known bug it seems, i searched about it at net
<tbs> even  before 2 years there was this bug im  facing now at discover app
<tbs> when i open discover it says " be sure to configure appstream correctly on your system"
<tbs> probably becouse of this i cant see some apps at discover...
<tbs> can u help me? :/
<kc2bez> That is a new one to me. Do you have a bug report to reference?
<tbs> i didn t report anything
<tbs> idk how
<tbs> im kinda new at linux
<kc2bez> No problem, I can walk you through the process.
<tbs> but i like linux, i like this lubuntu for my pc too
<tbs> thanks^^
<kc2bez> For reference here is our wiki page on reporting bugs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<kc2bez> To report a bug for discover here is the TL;DR process
<kc2bez> Open a terminal and type in the command `ubuntu-bug discover`
<kc2bez> Without the `` of course.
<kc2bez> It should guide you from there.
<kc2bez> You will need an account on launchpad.net so that you can get information as your bug moves along through the process.
<tbs> "Please make sure that Appstream is properly setup on
<tbs> your system"   i guess this s right translation, i use turkish so i translated sentence on my own before. i found this at web now
<kc2bez> Not sure
<kc2bez> I gave you the wrong command though.
<kc2bez> It should be `ubuntu-bug plasma-discover`
<kc2bez> plasma-discover is the proper package name.
<kc2bez> Let me do a little searching.
<tbs> yes, it is, i tried to do alot of things so i also know:D
<tbs> i reinstalled it with muon+synaptic also reinstalled lubuntu 2 times, ofc i chacked lubuntu hash
<kc2bez> appstream data comes from the internet so If thereis a network issue between you and the source that may be part of the problem.
<kc2bez> You can use muon to install packages too.
<tbs> i dont have in tern et problem, u know when u open  discover u see recommended apps, i also dont see them but when i search some apps i see list of apps, but i cant find some of them
<tbs> i want to install steam, synaptic or muon doesnt help me...
<tbs> kc2bez: ?
<kc2bez> The recommended apps come from a list that is hosted here: https://autoconfig.kde.org/discover/featured-5.9.json
<kc2bez> ah steam, that has a bit of a trick to it.
<kc2bez> Before you install steam you need to issue in the terminal `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt update`
<kc2bez> That enables the i386 architecture that steam requires.
<kc2bez> You should be able to install the steam installer from there.
<tbs>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+filebug/f85d140c-2c17-11ea-a586-0025b3df357a?
<tbs> i dont have account
<kc2bez> You can make one, just go to launchpad.net and in the upper right click log in / register
<kc2bez> From there enter an email and select I don't have an Ubuntu One account
<tbs> i feel half sich of creating accounts really :/
<tbs> sick*
<tbs> i n eed to write things at dark...
<tbs> i need e-mail app at m y n ew system, it ll take a while...
<tbs> which app u use for email?
<kc2bez> Personally I use Thunderbird or a web client for the most part. I use Trojita for some stuff too.
<tbs> i tried some includin g thunderbird, but cuz of some bad securty things emails has i couldnt enter them  via those apps
<tbs> i ll try k mail n ow if it won t work i ll use web again with ICE, do u know ice?
<kc2bez> Not really, no.
<tbs> it s a good app, i suggest u to try it, since u help me this much
<kc2bez> I will check it out, thanks.
<tbs> are you at team of lubuntu?
<kc2bez> Yes, I am part of the team.
<tbs> do u know peppermint?
<kc2bez> I have used it a couple of times but I am not as familiar.
<tbs> ice is their app if i understood well, it s for using a browser for something spesific separate from main  browser app
<tbs> forexample u have 2 hotmail mail, u cant sing 2 of them at same time so u can use this app for that
<tbs> also this app makes page like full screen so it seems like an app itself for things like microsoft word, their primary  reason to do this app is for that i guess
<kc2bez> Nice, reading up on it at their web page.
<tbs> https://launchpad.net/~peppermintos
<tbs> u can  download it from here
<kc2bez> Thanks.
<tbs> also i suggest u to check Advert Blocker app of theirs
<kc2bez> I have one of those at my firewall but that can be handy on a laptop that isn't on your home network.
<tbs> u guys may work or help eachother imo, what i see is sharing what makes linux bigger
<kc2bez> From my experience there is a lot of sharing among all the distros.
<tbs>  peppermint s good but i think lubuntu s better at someways
<kc2bez> You are right, it is the best way to make it better for everyone. It isn't a competition really, the idea is to use what works best for you.
<tbs> i installed kmail but it seem s it installed so much things that i dont need to my system :/
<kc2bez> You may not need them but kmail does ;) It is the way it goes sometimes packages have many dependencies that are not on your system.
<tbs> it eve n wants valled app... forcin g is not good really :/
<tbs> i ll remove them all!
<tbs> i deleted all kde stuff but it seems i did wrong:D
<kc2bez> Well, some of the kde stuff is installed by default so if that got removed then, yes.
<kc2bez> `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop` should bring back all the default applications.
<tbs> kc2bez: are you here?
<kc2bez> yup, still here
<tbs> i did report, so what to do now?
<lubot> <ctisme> @tbs [<tbs> i did report, so what to do now?], greet the happy new year
<lubot> <ctisme> ❤️
<kc2bez> Wait for some feedback :). There isn't much that can be done until someone analyzes the issue.
<tbs> u know workspaces at desktop
<kc2bez> Yes.
<tbs> i can change them via a little app at panel
<lubot> <ctisme> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> You are right, it is the best way to make it better for everyone. It is …], 👍
<tbs> but i wan t to do it with not that little up, whenever i use m m ouse whell on panel i wanna change workspace
<tbs> like i can do it on desktop
<tbs> can  i?
<kc2bez> Not that I know of.
<tbs> well, i can i guess but idk how, i saw it at another distro
<tbs> https://sourceforge.net/projects/archman-os/files/stable-iso/2019-03/community/openbox/
<tbs> at this
<tbs> i also liked this distro but it s n ot stable...
<tbs> that distro s what lead me lxqt an d so here
<kc2bez> that can be an issue with arch
<kc2bez> there is a keyboard shortcut to switch desktops
<kc2bez> Super + F1-4 switch
<tbs> yeah but i wan n a do it on taskbar like i can do it on  desktop
<tbs> btw it s okay if u dont know, i m just asking and trying my chance
<kc2bez> Yeah, I am not sure.
<tbs> i also wan t to know how to put different wallpaper on differen d workspaces
<tbs> at that distro i sent u there s those things i am mentioning
<tbs> but like i said it s n ot stable, it s  not even from archman itself but fro m comunity, but i liked som ethin gs those guys did there
<kc2bez> I am not sure how they are accomplishing that. It isn't possible with LXQt.
<tbs> u r at team  of lubuntu, can u check it? :D so maybe i can learn it from  you?
<tbs> do u know  last player mint use at 19.3 , how can i install it here?
<kc2bez> I haven't used mint so I don't know.
<tbs> Celluloid
<tbs> how can i install this?
<kc2bez> celluloid is the gym frontend for mpv. It used to be called gnome mpv
<kc2bez> gtk not gym
<kc2bez> autocorrect got me there.
<tbs> so what if it s gtk fronted?
<kc2bez> it doesn't really matter, I was just noting it.
<tbs> so how can i in stall it?
<kc2bez> Most of the applications we have are Qt so any gtk application will need to pull in those extra depenancies. standby let me look up the package name.
<tbs> sure, thanks
<kc2bez> sudo apt install gnome-mpv
<kc2bez> smplayer is a possible qt alternative.
<kc2bez> mpv has many different frontends.
<tbs> well, i have read that Celluloid was gnome  mpv, but are they same now?
<kc2bez> It seems like only a name change.
<tbs> vlc s fine, but i wanted to try Celluloid too some  more, i tried it before lubuntu at i guess it s a little better than vlc but im not sure
<tbs> will it be same with kmail if i in stall gnome-mpv?
<kc2bez> If you do a `sudo apt install -s gnome-mpv` it will simulate the install and you can see what it will do.
<kc2bez> The "-s" tells apt to simulate it.
<kc2bez> muon will list the dependencies too.
<tbs> it finished so fast, but i cant fi nd the app
<kc2bez> it didn't actually install with the -s flag
<kc2bez> it is a simulation
<tbs> @@
<tbs> it said use sudo apt autoremove so i used it
<tbs> but it seem s it removes so m uch things!!!
<kc2bez> autoremove does remove things yes
<tbs> i may need to reinstall lubuntu again...
<kc2bez> sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop if you think it removed too much.
<tbs> it even  removing drivers, i guess that code wont be en ough
<kc2bez> hard to say. I can't see what it is removing.
<tbs> i thought sudo apt autoremove s for aotoremoving leftovers after removing an app...
<kc2bez> it is.
<kc2bez> extra kernel modules that are not in use, that sort of thing.
<kc2bez> it is probably from the extra kde stuff that you uninstalled.
<tbs> i don t have some apps now
<tbs> like vlc and half of libre office apps an d som e graphic apps an d some m ore
<kc2bez> they should reinstall with lubuntu-desktop
<tbs> why only half or libre office apps? why not all?
<kc2bez> I am not sure.
<tbs> how can i install stea m?
<kc2bez> [16:52] <fffffkc2bezBefore you install steam you need to issue in the terminal `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt update`
<tbs> i did
<kc2bez> ok then you should be able to sudo apt install steam-installer
<tbs> i ll try after in stalling lubuntu desktop
<kc2bez> ok
<tbs> there s notifications thing on panel, how can  i delete it?
<tbs> kc2bez: ?
<kc2bez> what is the notification?
<melodie> tbs sudo aptitude --purge inotify
<tbs> well,  it shows some reports from some apps i guess
<melodie> so what do you want to remove precisely?
<tbs> i dont wa n na see that widget on  pan el
<melodie> oui mais which widget???
<melodie> what about "right click" on widget and "remove <widget> from panel" ?
#lubuntu 2020-01-01
<tbs> when i  mouseover it it says " 4 unattended notification(s) "
<kc2bez> You can disable the notifications
<tbs> there s no option like that, like others have
<kc2bez> right click on the icon
<tbs> there s  no option  for disablin g it also, at least i cant fin d
<tbs> i guess it s in a groub with wifi icon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in lubuntu? lxqt-notificationd
<tbs> "status notifier plugin" i guess
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<kc2bez> you can remove it from the panel.
<tbs> i don t wanna lose all plugin
<kc2bez> it should only remove the status notifier plugin
<tbs> "it" ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tbs [<tbs> "it" ?], the action of remove
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could also disable the autostart of the demon.
<tbs> lubot: i dont understand anything from HMollerCI
<tbs> i thought u would continue saying somethings so i didn t ask:D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry
<tbs> what is it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there are 2 ways of removing notification
<lubot> <HMollerCl> one is to disable the miniaplication, notifications will run but wont appear.
<tbs> two?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The other option is to disable the demon (small app) that manage notifications. So no notiications will be "listened" when programs send it.
<kc2bez> here is a link to the manual page for the panel which may also help. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html
<tbs> lubot: i wann a do "one " how to do?
<kc2bez> right click on the panel select manage widgets select status notifier and hit the - button to the right.
<kc2bez> then close the window.
<tbs> that way i ca nt see wifi icons too, like i said i dont wan na lose all plugin
<kc2bez> WiFi is a different widget
<tbs> i did it again   now an d wifi disappared, also quassel IRC icon was there and it disappared too
<kc2bez> hmm, perhaps it isn't a different widget.
<kc2bez> I stand corrected
<tbs> that aside, with ur code it went so well, installing lubuntu-desktop kc2bez
<kc2bez> ok good.
<tbs> it s n ot perfect cuz it in stalled 3 m ore apps
<kc2bez> try this for the notifications:
<tbs> and i really dislike kwallet
<kc2bez> from the menu go to preferences LXQt settings desktop notifications
<kc2bez> in desktop notifications click advanced
<kc2bez> then set unattended notifications how many to save to 0
<tbs> @@
<tbs> it worked
<kc2bez> excellent
<tbs> i thought that but also thoughht it wouldnt work:D
<tbs> i tried steam  now again, it doesn t work
<kc2bez> did you get an error?
<tbs> it downloaded somethings but i can t open it at the end
<tbs> sorry, i needed to look something
<tbs> no, it just doesn t open  anythin g
<tbs> a window appaers about updating steam, then it disappaers in 3 sec, then   nothin g happen s after that
<kc2bez> It might take a bit.
<tbs> i downloaded file from steam web site and did same with it
<tbs> so i don t think it ll lunch
<tbs>  thanks for help guys, good  night and sleep well^^
<kc2bez> Good night
<sappheiros> Is amarok okay for lubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> it is available. and there are probably bug reports, did you look at them, yet?
<sappheiros> no ... after i finish updating linux-firmware etc, i will go look for them
<sappheiros> so available in the synaptic package manager means it's compatible?
<tomreyn> while you use standard apt sources, yes
<sappheiros> is there a music player you prefer? i am trying to organize my music library and add ratings (like the 5 star rating system)
<tomreyn> though keep in mind that packages in "universe" are community maintained
<sappheiros> i got used to windows media player and itunes decade(s?!) ago
<sappheiros> so i got used to rating songs
<tomreyn> i'm not the right person to discuss this with, don't use music players a lot.
<tomreyn> (and i don't use lubuntu.)
<guiverc> sappheiros, amorak is Qt4 based; so isn't available for 19.10 or later so don't fall too in love with it.
 * guiverc just realizes it was likely removed before 19.10; removed from debian in 2017
<sappheiros> ;( but i just installed it i thought
<sappheiros> oh
<sappheiros> you're saying it will be gone when i get a new computer? :(
<sappheiros> i thought lubuntu switched to qt4
<guiverc> I used to use it, switched to clementine (though I do like audacious for GTK+ environments; so it's my 18.04 Lubuntu choice);  Lubuntu uses Qt5 from 18.10 up, GTK+2 (LXDE) in 18.04
 * guiverc clarifies, used to use it, as in amorak
<sappheiros> wow, amarok's a pretty gorgeous player
<sappheiros> or maybe i'm just tipsy
<sappheiros> oh.
<sappheiros> clementine hm? ... ...
<guiverc> Qt5 was released in 2012; amorak was never upgraded from Qt4 to Qt5 so it's in it's last days
 * diogenes_ uses DeaDBeeF for ages and won't switch to another player.
<sappheiros> oh.
<sappheiros> thank you for this warning.
<sappheiros> so amarok developers lost interest?
<guiverc> I don't know sorry
<sappheiros> i'm guessing clementine isn't compatible for 32-bit 18.04? ...
<sappheiros> heyyy there are 32bit versions
<wxl> !info clementine bionic
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): modern music player and library organizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1+git276-g3485bbe43+dfsg-1.1build1 (bionic), package size 4359 kB, installed size 16994 kB
<sappheiros> ooooooh clementine looks very nice
<wxl> i use nvlc but i'm weird like that XD
<sappheiros> https://www.codeproject.com/articles/109639/nvlc hmmmm
<sappheiros> looks like a coding hobby to play music
<sappheiros> like soem people build their own [other object] for fun
<wxl> um https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/en/man1/vlc.1.html
<sappheiros> oh. what. is nvlc a synonym for vlc in command prompt?
<sappheiros> whyyyy
<sappheiros> i gotta go to bed. :<
<sappheiros> how to not need sleep any more
<wxl> nope, it's a synonym for `vlc -I ncurses`
<wxl> https://wiki.videolan.org/Documentation:Modules/ncurses/
<wxl> i like mate personally :)
<sappheiros> @_@
<sappheiros> you
<sappheiros> ^
<sappheiros> |
<sappheiros> |
<sappheiros> (my head)
<guiverc> sappheiros, for x86 I usually opt to use `cmus` (terminal based music player)
<sappheiros> guiverc: neat, but ... hm ... i'll check it out, thanks
<wxl> ok, new game: every time someone mentions a command line music player, sappheiros has to drink
 * wxl sips french sparkling apple cider
 * guiverc is jealous, no lovely apple cider
<wxl> :(
 * guiverc got to have some last night though (dec 31)
<wxl> i was going to say, you should be well into the new year
<guiverc> yep, ~17:35
<sappheiros> lol
<sappheiros> i'm not necessarily opposed to that idea ... ... but i do have to work tomorrow ...
<sappheiros> any idea what gstreamer plugin clementine is vaguely saying i'm lacking?
<wxl> i didn't say WHAT you had to drink
<sappheiros> :o
<sappheiros> if the devil's in the details, then you are a saint
<wxl> heh
<sappheiros> maybe i will give clementine gstreamer1.0-x to see if that'll make it happy -- or is it a bad idea to install packages unnecessarily?
<sappheiros> or maybe i will RTFM of clementine
<wxl> it isn't uncommon that media players want toms extra packages for different codecs and such
<sappheiros> (basically i can't play the tracks in clementine's playlist)
<sappheiros> and i keep. getting a firefox error saying my profile is missing wtf :(
<sappheiros> i think -- "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible." another thing to copy paste into duckduckgo+-google
<wxl> i've seen that happen if you remotely store your profile
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/302891/firefox-profile-cannot-be-loaded-after-upgrade seems to be me after installing updates ~60 min ago
<sappheiros> except 18.04
<wxl> look at ~/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<sappheiros> it's got text
<guiverc> sappheiros, re: streamer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  but I note my Lubuntu doesn't have the package it says to include; I can play all, but I do have gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly installed
<wxl> you could try to interpret it or you can pastebin it and i could do it for you but first based on that answer, you should check to see if the permissions are right
<sappheiros> i think it's synaptic package manager triggering this error message
<sappheiros> the Locked=1 for the first one does seem suspicious
<sappheiros> hum, the string before .default-release differs between blocks
<wxl> yeah locked is not good
<sappheiros> my body yawning is wanting me to sleep i think
<sappheiros> body: "go to bed dammit" brain: "but computer is funnnnn"
<sappheiros> "there, now it says unlocked=1 ..." (just kidding)
<sappheiros> "that's why your computer's so slow -- it's running on all those 1's and 0's. change them to 9's and 8's ..."
<wxl> wow, and no one has mentioned a single cli music player
<sappheiros> >_o
<sappheiros> whelp, gooooodnight and good year everybody
<wxl> sleep tight
 * wxl tucks sappheiros in
<sappheiros> :3 <3
<tbs> hello, is there anyone?
<tbs> kc2bez: hello, are you still here? so i can  try to get m ore help? :)
<tbs> hello, is there anyone?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> tbs: Be patient :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ask your questions and idle here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll get an answer when someone can answer you
<tbs> how can  i install steam, i cant see it at discover, muon and synaptic gives errors and doesnt start install.
<tbs> how can  i install steam, i cant see it at discover, muon and synaptic gives errors and doesnt start install.
<Ascavasaion> tbs - https://duckduckgo.com/?q=install+steam+on+ubuntu&atb=v174-1&ia=web
<tbs> Ascavasaion: i also searched for it
<tbs> but there s a bug when "veryfiying installation" so it cant start
<Ascavasaion> tbs: Oh, then I don't know
<Ascavasaion> Try asking in #ubuntu  There are more people there, and I am pretty sue your problem is not lubuntu specific.
<tbs> Ascavasaion: thanks for trying to help  ^^
<guiverc> tbs, no idea if this is helpful (re: steam), but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<tbs> hello, how can i remove steam complately from system?
<tbs> hello, how can i remove steam complately from system?
<diogenes_> sudo apt purge steam
<tbs> diogenes_: thanks, it worked^^
<tbs> btw do u know how can i run steam? it seems when i try to open it, it shows a window about veryfying installation than  closes in 3 sec, then n othing happens, so steam doesnt opens
<diogenes_> tbs, i don't use steam, only wine.
<diogenes_> try to install steam through PlayOnLinux.
<tbs> diogenes_: do u know maplestory?
<diogenes_> nope
<tbs> okay, it s a game, i just wan ted to try my luck :)
<tbs> dw about it
<diogenes_> you can play it through PlayOnLinux (maybe).
<tbs> well, it s hard really
<tbs> do u know about errror at discover? it says " be sure appstream configured right at ur system" and i can t see some apps there
<tbs> diogenes_: ?
<diogenes_> tbs, i always use synaptic.
<tbs> diogenes_: okay, thanks ^^
<diogenes_> yw
<tbs> hello, i need 32 bit dependences to install steam if i understand and remember right,  can  anyone tell me terminal code?
<tbs> i found why i get error from Discover, it s cuz i use lubuntu with turkish language -.- i m trying now english installation and there s no error -.- so it s not an  error actualy, it s something that make u force to use e nglish installation, i searched that bug at web  and it seems this bug s living since 2 years at least. it s a known bug from past. but they dont solve this. i tried kde with manjaro, there wasnt this bug, but at ubuntu there is. i wonder
<tbs>  how much they care about other languages. cuz it s been  at least 2 years or more....
<tbs> i liked lubuntu really but it seems it doesnt like me:/
<tbs> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cz75cMYHRM good presentation, i already respected to developers of lxde and lxqt
<tbs> im  back, i restarted lubuntu after making language turkish, and now i have bug on my discover ^^
<kc2bez> tbs: The best thing to do is make a comment on the bug you created yesterday indicating the issue is present with Turkish language.
<tbs> kc2bez: i did it now, i hope they ll fix it
<tbs> i watched that video
<tbs> im not so good at english so i may understand wrong
<tbs> are developers of lxde and lxqt are developers of lubuntu?
<wxl> tbs: PCMan is responsible for driving LXDE, but stopped doing so when he came out with LXQt. there's really no one that works with both.
<tbs> is that man who presents at video PCMan?
<tbs> wxl: ?
<wxl> yep
<tbs> i like both kde and lx but i dont like to see kde apps at lxqt  for some reason im  not sure
<wxl> regarding your turkish/discover issue, i wonder if it isn't somehow failing due to the lack of turkish translations in the appstream metadata. appstream can be a real pain as you'll see i've recently discovered: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/fake-firefox-in-app-store/646
<tbs> @@
<wxl> kde has been developing on qt for a long, long time. they tend to produce the most mature results
<tbs> as he said, i also see black icon  when i try to install deb files with Discover
<wxl> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406654
<ubottu> KDE bug 406654 in discover "Pointless "Make sure that AppStream is properly set up on your system" message" [Normal,Confirmed]
<wxl> you should add to that and explain that it only happens with turkish
<wxl> or at least it hapens with turkish but not with english
<tbs> kc2bez said same and i added it
<wxl> i think you mean your launchpad bug
<tbs> yeah
<wxl> this is the upstream bug tracker; the one that the actual discover developers use
<tbs> do u mean i also should report about appstream?
<wxl> no i mean you should go to the url i sent you, create an account there if necessary, and comment on that bug with your experience including the versions of lubuntu and discover you're using
<tbs> ahh u mean  here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406654
<ubottu> KDE bug 406654 in discover "Pointless "Make sure that AppStream is properly set up on your system" message" [Normal,Confirmed]
<wxl> you might also want to include the results of `appstreamcli status` since that will show you do have appstream set up
<wxl> yes
<wxl> i also notice in comment 9 they find an error about one of the particular metadata pools.. i would urge you to open a terminal and run `plasma-discover` and see if you see any similar errors in the output in the terminal
<tbs>  now again  i need to create an account, why dont u guys use something like disqus:D
<wxl> well (a) disqus isn't open source and (b) you're talking about two totally separate bug trackers which are not run by the same "guys" (and girls!)
<wxl> could you please link me to your launchpad bug, by the way? i want to connect these two
<tbs> sure, give m e a min
<tbs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1858011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1858011 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Discover app bug, cant find some apps" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> what apps (tell me as many as you can) can you find in english that you can't find in turkish?
<wxl> and does it also tell you "please check your connectivity????"
<tbs> i added google earth yday  but it seems discover removed it when i  checked at english installation
<wxl> i don't think it was ever there, personally
<tbs> but still steam s not there for turkish while english have, i dont know much app  but im  going to try some
<tbs> n ow
<wxl> you won't find non-open source stuff there, nor will you find stuff that is ONLY distributed by the developer (this is true for all of google's stuff)
<tbs> btw now im  checking it, i also see krita with both colored and black icon at same time
<wxl> i'm looking for a good example i can find so i can investigate the appstream data as i did with VLC on that forum post
<wxl> wow slipping into turkish is hard. everything changes order O_O
<tbs> tell me if u n eed to translate somethings:D
<wxl> i think i figured it out
<tbs> btw just reminding, i dont see featured apps, it s empty for me
<tbs> there s a sentence for their place " please check your connectivity"
<wxl> yep that's the one
<tbs> what s it
<tbs> tell me also so i can correct with my system ur fixing methot
<wxl> well i'm not fixing anything; just confirming and investigating your problem
<tbs> hmm
<tbs> well, i hope i could help u a little so with ur help others can fix this long term bug
<tbs> so i can use linux easier^^
<foo14> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JNkJNcb9z7/
<wxl> ^ that's what comes out of running it in terminal
<wxl> i'm pretty sure the kdeinit5 lines refer to failing to connect over http to the "featured" section
<wxl> HAH! https://github.com/elementary/triage/issues/6
<wxl> that's NOT for discover but it's with another app store application with the same error AND it's turkish
<wxl> and there's a related bug on the same app with the same issue and also turkish https://github.com/elementary/appcenter/issues/1161
<tbs> well, i dont know mu ch but the only couse i could found is changing languages, so my guess is some turkish words are not there to complate some new things, translate needs to be updated
<tbs>  btw, do u know peppermint?
<tbs> peppermint os i mean
<wxl> doesn't turkish necessarily mean using combining diacritics?
<wxl> i don't really use peppermint or know much about it
<wxl> i know of it
<wxl> (aside: officially now i think turkish is the most amazing thing ever https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_bird_language)
<tbs> haha:D
<wxl> seriously, that is amazing
<tbs> yeah, where they talk like that s near my city, Rize people have good history with also hawk and hunting with it
<wxl> i would love to go to turkey
<tbs> where r u from
<wxl> frankly, i'd like to go anywhere. the world is an amazing place. but turkey is pretty remarable. i actually have a teapot from turkey my wife's aunt got me
<wxl> united states
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_alphabet#Software_localisation <<< this might be our issue?
<tbs> i have same idea as urs
<tbs> btw we have diacritics, yes
<tbs> like ş=sh  , i think it s for making things easier
<wxl> but unlike some other languages, i think all of the members of your alphabet are represented in individual unicode characters, right?
<wxl> yep it is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%9E
<wxl> harumph
<tbs> idk about unicode, also i don t think https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_alphabet#Software_localisation  this case s a big problem
<tbs> what i guessed about s not about letters but not complated translations
<tbs> btw if u r really think about visiting turkiye i can help
<tbs> about peppermint i wanted to sugggest u 2 apps there to try cuz u r in  developers team here
<tbs> ice and advert blocker app of peppermint is so good imo so i wanted to tell u about them
<wxl> we don't include ad blockers by default in firefox but they're available
<wxl> firefox is increasingly doing better at dealing with tracking https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enhanced-tracking-protection-firefox-desktop
<wxl> that's bby default
<wxl> and ice..... i'm not sure i'd want that to be a default thing.
<tbs> by default? i also thought some ads i dont see i should have at firefox, i guessed this may be something n ew
<tbs> let m e introduce u these two:D
<wxl> yeah firefox is ALWAYS working on improving how it deals with privacy and tracking
<tbs> ice s creating a realy good way for securty
<tbs> with it u can open different firefoxes like they are at different pc
<tbs> from start
<tbs> with that forexample if u login ur google account with one ice, with ur normal firefox google cant track u
<tbs> can  track u sure but not ur email
<cevacineva> this is my first time using irc
<tbs> wellcome
<wxl> welcome cevacineva
<cevacineva> thanks
<tbs> i use ice for my bank account, and emeails
<wxl> tbs: google can track your ip though :)
<tbs> yeah but actually i dont use much google:D
<cevacineva> most companies that have log in systems and logs can track your ip. correct me if i am wrong
<wxl> realistically anyone can
<tbs> i just wanted to give an  example, it sure "can"  but we shouldnt make it easy for it
<wxl> by accepting most terms of service you're necessarily allowing them to track you
<wxl> but they're doing it in a "quiet" way that your browser can't protect you from
<tbs> i have both outlook and hotmail i use for years
<tbs> u know u cant log in  both of them at same time, with ice u can:D
<tbs> ice also make page like a fullpage app, it makes browser games looks better
<wxl> i can see the value of it, but i don't see it as a "requirement" per se
<tbs> u r right
<tbs> i already didn t think u ll like it so much, i just wanted to show u somethi ng unique in all i saw cuz u r in team of developers here
<wxl> thanks for that :)
<tbs> ab out Advert Blocker, it blocks adverts starting from system
<tbs> u know probably ads plugings at browsers increase their ram usage about %10 or more
<tbs> advert blocker s a good idea for that meter i guess
<wxl> here's the appstream data for steam http://appstream.ubuntu.com/eoan/multiverse/metainfo/steam-installer.html
<wxl> compare to vlc http://appstream.ubuntu.com/eoan/universe/metainfo/vlc.html
<wxl> note that under the "Name" there's a "tr" version for vlc, but there are no translations whatsoever for steam
<tbs> i also guessed it after i saw english discover doesn t have problem
<wxl> well, i'm guessing that's somehow related to the issue
<tbs> i ca n use english desktop, b ut it s n ot comfortible
<wxl> i have a theory that the problem may lie with the metadata on the featured ones
<tbs> u know stea m needs 32 bit thin gs, right?
<wxl> in an ideal world, anyone should be able to usee lubuntu regardless of their language. that is certainly a goal for us. we have a whole "globalizatoin" team
<wxl> yeah. that fact created quite a controversy
<tbs> if u can tell me how to do in stall it, i can try it with english system to install than con vert to turkish
<wxl> well if you're using discover i guess the first step is converting to english -_-
<wxl> ah i see discover can't handle it anyways
<wxl> `sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386`
<wxl> you need to do that first
<wxl> then discover should work (if you're using english)
<tbs> okay, wait some mins, i ll come back after restart
<wxl> you don't need to restart
<wxl> this isn't windows after all :)
<tbs> im now using turkish system
<tbs> so i should restart first, right?
<wxl> you can just log out and log back in to swap languages
<tbs> that was fast
<tbs> btw nothing happened with this sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386, just wanted my pass and done
<wxl> yep
<wxl> that's the necessary part so now you can just install the steam-installer package
<tbs> and now discover runs with n o bug -.-
<wxl> wait
<wxl> in turkish???
<tbs>  no, i chan ged to english, i said
<tbs> im going to install steam via discover then
<wxl> ok
<wxl> yep
<tbs> why u guys use ubuntu but not debian itself?
<tbs> i n eed som e tim e to download steam so i can  ask things:D
<wxl> the stable version of debian is behind the stable version of ubuntu; that's one of the major reasons ubuntu exists
<tbs> what ab out rolling?
<tbs> i read that it s not bad
<tbs> i have read*
<wxl> that's never been a model for ubuntu and given that it's based on debian which is also not rolling, it's extremely unlikely we'll ever see it
<tbs> lxqt team s at lubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu is ubuntu
<tbs> but forexample manjaro has lxqt too
<tbs> so are 2 lxqt desktop same other than ubuntu and arch?
<wxl> i'm not sure i understand your question
<tbs> or are you guys impruving things for mostly ubuntu?
<tbs> i m ean  im pruving lxqt desktop E
<wxl> well our goal is ultimately to ensure that "lubuntu" works well together. when that involves a problem affecting lxqt overall, we do that work upstream with lxqt
<tbs> b tw, i could install an d start steam-.-
<tbs> just need to remember my pass:)
<wxl> i can't help you with that XD
<tbs> also i just remember,  mint s also based on ubuntu, but doesnt have steam  problem
<wxl> the "problems" with steam started in 19.10. there's no mint version based on that yet.
<wxl> mint is behind ubuntu
<tbs> ahh
<tbs> i ll recover steam pass tmorrow
<tbs> well, i have now account at lubuntu web  site
<wxl> which one? XD
<tbs> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/fake-firefox-in-app-store/646
<tbs> finally found
<tbs> this one u wanted me to comment about my bug report, right?
<wxl> oh not that one :(
<tbs> @@
<wxl> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=406654
<ubottu> KDE bug 406654 in discover "Pointless "Make sure that AppStream is properly set up on your system" message" [Normal,Confirmed]
<tbs> ahh, i won dered why that ubottu shows that message so many times
<tbs> i dont wanna create another acccount...
<tbs> i feel like suggesting a n ew thin g to u :D
<wxl> probably won't work XD
<tbs> since u can develop, pls develop an app like disqus so we wont need to create this man y account:D
<wxl> still won't matter. it's a matter of everyone accepting it which is unlikely
<tbs> yeah, u r right
<tbs> now there s only one step left but even u cant help me( pass of steam)
<tbs> while u r here
<tbs> lubuntu icon s one of the bests imo
<tbs> i like how lubuntu looks
<tbs> i dont like charging icon at right side of panel
<wxl> thanks XD i have nothing to do with it, though; i usually take whatever comes X'D
<tbs> ahh
<tbs> i remem bered an other question
<tbs> u know workspaces
<tbs> with its widget on panel if u use mouse whell u can change desktops
<tbs> i saw at archman os community release of openbox, i  could change desktop with mousewhell on  task manager widget
<tbs> also those 2 desktops has different wallpapers
<tbs> how can i do these at lubuntu?
<tbs> https://sourceforge.net/projects/archman-os/files/stable-iso/2019-03/community/openbox/
<tbs> this s the os
<tbs> i really want to do something smilar to this
<tbs> i would use archman too actually but  this iso s not stable imo
<wxl> it's a rolling release and it may be in part due to that
<wxl> anyways you can configure openbox in different ways
<wxl> i HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE that "feature" personally but i can tell you how to do it :)
<tbs> wait
<tbs> dont tell m e if  u don t like it
<tbs> it would be so selfishly from  me
<wxl> you know what the best part of linux is? choices! just because i don't like something doesn't mean you shouldn't :)
<tbs> i mean i wouldnt want to make u tired cuz of my sefish,  not nessessery questions
<wxl> oh it won't bother me any
<tbs> i would want u to answer if u thi nk that way^^
<wxl> perhaps i expressed myself too strongly. it doesn't bother me to talk about. i just don't want it on my computer :)
<tbs> i like it so i wanna try
<wxl> i just got to find it
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> it's already there
<tbs> hmm
<tbs> im glad u found it
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Ffocal/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml$545
<wxl> here's the openbox documentation on mouse bindings http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Mouse_bindings
<tbs> i dont know about codes...
<wxl> it basically says when you're on the destop, going up goes to the previous desktop and down to the next one
<tbs> idk where to write those
<wxl> they're already there
<tbs> what should i do then?
<wxl> go to your desktop, move the mouse wheel and it should go to a different workspace
<tbs> ahh
<tbs> yeah, but i wanna do same on panel on task manager widget
<wxl> given the number of contexts i'm not sure how easy that is
<tbs> normally i use one workspace
<wxl> i need to take off. talk soon :)
<tbs> but if i could do this and could put differen t wallpaper on  differen t workspaces i would use 2 workspaces
<tbs> cya later^^
#lubuntu 2020-01-02
<tbs> hello, what s mean of first wallpaper of lubuntu 19.10 with 2 different birds?
<wxl> hummingbird. part of the lxqt logo.
<tbs> yes, but there s one more bird, i thought maybe it means som ething
<wxl> just a design
<tbs> i guess i read too much manga :) so i thought there m ight be a meaning
<tbs> i found this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/11/celluloid-0-18-gnome-mpv-released/ page about celluloid and it says it s GTK+ frontend, what if i install it to lubuntu like that page suggest? it s  not that i need it but i like trying things.
<tbs> i found this http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/11/celluloid-0-18-gnome-mpv-released/ page about celluloid and it says it s GTK+ frontend, what if i install it to lubuntu like that page suggest? it s  not that i need it but i like trying things.
<tomreyn> tbs: yes, what if? what is your actual question?
<tbs> tomreyn: if i understood right, the biggest differance about apps between  lubuntu and others excluding kde is qt-gtk things. i dont even know what are they exactly but i wonder what will happen if i install celluloid.
<guiverc> tbs, You won't likely notice a difference..  I used redshift-gtk on my Lubuntu until a team member created redshift-qt for us.  GTK is the gimp/gnome-toolkit, meaning it's libs will need to be in memory for your app, Qt (Q toolkit) for LXQt desktop - ie. wasted memory as two libs that do same thing necessary.. an issue if you have limited ram, but not in my opinion with 4gb+ of ram (depends on your use-case/app requirements too I guess)
<guiverc> (in the windows/apple world; they don't mention toolkits (Qt is used in windows too) they only say you need more ram (ie. increase ram minimum)
<tbs> ahh
<tbs> guiverc: if i understan right, if i use only qt apps i ll use A services which uses my ram, if i use gtk apps too i need to spend some more ram for B services. is this right?
<tbs> ram usage is importand for me. i also have low speed hdd
<guiverc> oversimplified yeah... You can't just count libs though; some are tiny & thus of no consequence, some are rarely called (thus maybe installed but rarely need ram unless you use a feature that uses it) .. I worry about GTK/Qt on laptops with 1gb of ram, but with more ram i worry less (I'm using hexchat; a gtk+ irc client, evolution (gtk+ mua), liferea gtk+ feed reader etc on my lubuntu.. 10 year old desktop with spinning rust, but 8gb of ram
<guiverc> means impact is minimal
<guiverc> (my lubuntu is 20.04 so LXQt)
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x580) https://i.imgur.com/dnDSijQ.jpg excuse me, how to resize this information screen
<lubot> <devikri> its came up when i want to install .deb packages
<guiverc> @devikri, what program is it?  muon?  (sorry I use terminal, or aptitude normally)
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> @devikri, what program is it?  muon?  (sorry I use terminal, or aptitu …], gdebi package installer
<guiverc> gdebi is a GTK3 program & uses gnome's GUI settings I believe (https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/gdebi) so I don't know
<tbs> i saw that discover can install deb files, so i didnt install gdebi
<tbs> i guess i understand about this matter much more thanks to you
<guiverc> Lubuntu comes with Muon (Qt based version of synaptic I guess) & Discover (Ubuntu Software Centre in GTK+ i guess)
<tbs> now i want to ask another question now:)
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> Lubuntu comes with Muon (Qt based version of synaptic I guess) & Disco …], but it comes with my lubuntu bionic
<guiverc> sorry that was poorly worded; Muon & Discover Qt based versions equiv of GTK+'s Synaptic & Ubuntu.Software
<tbs> @@
<lubot> <devikri> so where i can find muon ?
<tbs> synaptic s also gtk based? so i im now running gtk dependices cuz i in stalled it?
<guiverc> @devikri you didn't say which Lubuntu; I assumed (wrongly) a modern Lubuntu/LXQt, not legacy/LXDE 18.04 LTS -- LXDE uses GTK+2 so is different
<guiverc> tbs GTK is an issue in ram only when software is used... yes installing it causes more libs to be downloaded, upgraded etc even if not used; but RAM issue is only when used
<tbs> ahh
<tbs> okay, thanks^^
<guiverc> @devikiri on 18.04 you don't want muon/discover ... booting LXDE 18.04 to look
<tbs> guiverc: why do u use lubuntu 20.04? not 19.10?
<guiverc> i test lubuntu (QA-testing); LIVE & installs; and if I want to compare with an installed/used version, I compare with my main desktop (this box i use)
<guiverc> tbs ^
<lubot> <devikri> @guiverc [<guiverc> @devikri you didn't say which Lubuntu; I assumed (wrongly) a modern Lu …], okay i think i will upgrade my release version
<tbs> i have a different question  now:)
<tbs> u know workspaces(desktops),i want to set different wallpapers on them, do u know how can i do that?
<tbs> guiverc: ^
<guiverc> @devikiri  note https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/  "The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues. Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time.." still applies, ie. a reinstall is recommended.  (upgrade is posisble, I did for this box, but it's unsupported so you must be prepared for issues! & rejection here due to unsupported; ie. may need to
<guiverc> re-install if it fails..)
<guiverc> tbs, i know what you mean, but I haven't tried it, aren't sure if it's possible nor how sorry
<tbs> btw is there someone in chat named devikiri? i don t see his messages
<guiverc> tbs, the <..> shows it's being relayed by lubot from telegram; they're not really on IRC
<tbs> https://sourceforge.net/projects/archman-os/files/stable-iso/2019-03/community/openbox/
<tbs> here s the distro i saw different wallpapers at different workspaces, it s open box which also lxqt uses
<guiverc> @devikri, sorry I'm having trouble re-creating your box issue (i'm inexperienced with gdebi) so may not be able to help you sorry
<guiverc> @devikri, I can use ^A to select all text in gdebi windows, then paste them in leafpad to read text; I've been unable to resize windows though
<tbs> how can  i see also telegram chat here?
<guiverc> tbs anything said via a telegram client appears in this room automatically (repeated by lubot with the <> tags around whomever said it)
<guiverc> we just cannot see who's online via telegram, or if they leave etc
<tbs> okay, i also have one  more question:)
<tbs> there s a widget for changing workspaces at panel, but i want to do it on any empty place on task manager with mouse whell like i do at desktop, how can i do? guiverc
<lubot> <devikri> @tbs [<tbs> there s a widget for changing workspaces at panel, but i want to do it on …], Okay thx, it works
<guiverc> tbs, I don't think it's possible (but don't really know).... What is possible is adding multiple Desktop.Switcher widgets to your panel, so you have multiple places where you can use scroll wheel (note: I read your "on task manager" as just on panel)
<guiverc> tbs, you could also be like me, with panels on multiple sides of your monitor(s) - it looks terrible, but it works for me!
<tbs> https://sourceforge.net/projects/archman-os/files/stable-iso/2019-03/community/openbox/  this distro s what lead me lubuntu actually,i liked somethings on it but it s not stable, so i choose lubuntu
<tbs> u can see things i mentioned at that distro
<tbs> guiverc: i also searched at web about this matter but i couldnt find solution for lxqt or i couldn t understand how to do, so im asking here
<guiverc> tbs, I can't really offer more than I've already provided.  https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html is the Lubuntu manual page talking about adding widgets (plugins) to the panel; my suggestion was multiple Desktop.Switchers on a panel, or creating another panel with that widget/plugin only & place where it's handy (I've done that, I have 5 panels on my two displays)
<tbs> guiverc: thanks for help^^
<tbs> btw if it will be usefull i can try lubuntu live 20.04 at  my system and give u informations u want
<guiverc> tbs, if you have a launchpad account, you can log your findings at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds , I can provide examples of the comments I leave (eg. I summarize on box as sony vaio ultrabook (i5-9400u, 4gb, intel haswell-ULT) - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/205302/testcases/1701/results/)
<guiverc> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/205302/testcases/1303/results  is an example of a 'live' test (no install); alas a problem was detected...
<guiverc> (my box details were just taken from `lshw`; "make model (cpu,ram, gpu)")
<guiverc> If you'd like to give that a go (testing our Live (daily) release every so often, record details on iso.qa.ubuntu.com; we'd really apprecaite it... Yell out if you have troubles; or #lubuntu-devel for 20.04 live-QA (quality assurance) issues!
<guiverc> tbs, ^
<tbs> guiverc: im reading pages u sent
<tbs> english s not my primary language so i read slowly to understand well :)
<guiverc> (my pages were example only of what I put... you do whatever makes sense for you!)
<tbs> daily but how many days it will continue?
<tbs> i have free time actually, i would like to do somethings for linux cuz i take so much things from it
<guiverc> daily really means interval... early in release cycle it's ~weekly, most of cycle including now it's daily... late in cycle it can be produced twice per day (yyyymmdd.1 for second produced in day)..
<tbs>  but im not sure if i can fill my responsibility
<tbs> let me read some  more than so i can understand what would i do
<guiverc> tbs, you do it when you can; you don't need to do it everyday - the links I showed you were probably my last runs ...  being produced daily doesn't mean you need to do it daily; just when it's produced (sort of)
<tbs> ahh
<guiverc> downloading the ISO (zsync is worthwhile using to save time/bandiwdth, ie. download only changes) & running it if you've some spare time...  be it once a week, once a month, once in awhile is great too...  daily is what we call the image (not what I'm asking)
<tbs> i understand now
<tbs> how can i see the new daily iso came for me to try?
<tbs> cuz i saw lubuntu 20.04 before a month i guess, it didnt change
<guiverc> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab shows the cronjob that creates the images..   & times
<guiverc> I provided http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds  (which lists ALL flavors for focal/20.04) & not Lubuntu only - if I provided Lubuntu only or you'd get a specific day's run http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/205390/testcases; the URL won't allow new entries once a new daily has been spun; ie. it's history)
<guiverc> tbs, just in case you're wondering on the cronjob; bionic means the 18.04.4 ISO (daily); ie. the next point release; why released versions appear in that list
<tbs> guiverc: i would like to be smarter:) i still cant find download page of daily iso(s)
<guiverc> from the http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds page I cliked "Lubuntu Desktop amd64" , then 'Live Session" then at the top is a "Link to the download information" <- what you want
<guiverc> fyi:   this is my zsync_focal.sh script (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZDfXBbTJ8Q/)
<tbs> iso's name is "daily-live/20200101/focal-desktop-amd64.iso" so if it changes to forexample 20200105, i ll try it again, right?
<guiverc> Going from the site, yep I'd agree.   I use zsync script to download, (I provided my script ; zsync -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso  focal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync  .. just started it, it's seen 2020-01-03 & looking for changes..
<guiverc> it's reported 93.1% complete... it's now downloading the changes (~7%)
<guiverc> Sorry tbs I cannot explain why my script doesn't match the download links;   it's not matched before but I don't want to change dates everytime (downloaded completed & checksum auto verified) so I've worked out whatever makes it work forgetting how
<guiverc> ISO downloaded is dated 2020-01-01 18:28:49  (it's not 20-01-03; that maybe was my local time)
<lubot> <kc2bez> ^ That is the latest one I have as well.
<tbs> i did use "sudo apt install zsync" but i cant find what happend, i dont see any new app
<guiverc> i use zsync from command line, no idea if there is a GUI frontend for it, I suspect not.
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should already be installed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't think there is a gui.
<tbs> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20200101/focal-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<tbs> is writing this to terminal enough now after new realese comes?
<tbs> ahh n o
<tbs> no*
<lubot> <kc2bez> No that will always pull the ISO for 20200101 Take a look at guiverc 's link
<tbs> zsync -u http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso
<tbs> this is what it is, right?
<guiverc> tbs, I'd have a look at the script I provided, it's very small, only thing missing was the `cd` to it's directory (I didn't want that in the script)  you download the .zsync file first then it gets used in next command
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, that is what you want
<guiverc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZDfXBbTJ8Q/  (you could drop the `rm` & `mv` too if needed, I've found prior one useful on rare occasion why it's there)
<guiverc> tbs, I've gotta catch some ZZZs (sleep), Good night.
<tbs> guiverc, goodnight, sleep well.
<tbs> hello, is there anyone can teach me how to put different wallpapers for different workspaces?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tbs [<tbs> hello, is there anyone can teach me how to put different wallpapers for di …], workspaces or monitor?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If workspaces, I don't think it is possible with openbox, however, that's the way should search for.
<tbs> @HMollerCI, workspaces i want to learn, it s possible, i saw it at a distro, wait a min i ll show u
<tbs> this one  https://sourceforge.net/projects/archman-os/files/stable-iso/2019-03/community/openbox/  is where i saw it first time
<tbs> i guess they put 2 panel to bottom, u can change workspace with them like left one s for workS1 rigfht one s for workS2, u can use mousewhell to change panels anywhere empty on panel on task manager widget so that makes it easier
<tbs> it also fastly changes with different setted up wallpapers with no lag as far as i saw,
<tbs> i want to open a new topic about this, should i open it under " development " or uncategorized ?
#lubuntu 2020-01-03
<tbs> hello, startup disk creator only works for debian based iso it seems, which app do you suggest for others?
<guiverc> tbs, we really only support Lubuntu here
<tbs> guiverc: i understand, well, i have another question, how to set vivaldi as  main browser?
<guiverc> tbs, i'm busy next ~30 mins
<tbs> guiverc: okay, tyt ^^
<guiverc> tbs, have you had a go with preferences->Default.Applications.for.LXSession (you were on 18.04 as I recall) x-www-browser is the default browser  (or have you tried that and aren't getting anything helpful)?
<tbs> guiverc: i use 19.10
<tbs> what i did is configuration center>session settings>default apps, i guess i culd add vivaldi, im not sure, but i replaced firefox at least, still firefox is default browser
<guiverc> sorry, I'll point you to https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/default-browser-issue/450
<tbs> i readed it now, it seems it s hard to do
<tbs> well i have another qestion
<tbs> guiverc: how can i install this? https://download.kde.org/unstable/isoimagewriter/0.8/
<guiverc> it looks like a tarball, usually you expand and follow instructions enclosed within (INSTALL, README or a like named text file) though some tarballs have the instructions where you download it (not package inside)
<guiverc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwarePackagingFormats and https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/manual-install.html maybe helpful
<tbs> guiverc: i understand now, thanks
<guiverc> :)
<Guest_46> Ok, this is driving me nuts. Does anyone know how to change the content of windows to a arker color in lubuntu? For example the file manager, it doesn't matter if I choose dark themes, the panels and content itself is still light... hop you know what I mean.
<Guest_46> *darker
<Guest_46> That is, I would like the light gray parts of the GUI to be dark, as the rest of theme. Currently it looks like this https://ibb.co/f222ccq
<diogenes_> Guest_46, try adwaita-dark.
<Guest_46> After sitting an hour playing around I got it working, all of a sudden I could choose gtk as qt style in lxqt apperance configurator...:)
<Guest_46> Been installing some plugins, and one of them must have enabled it
<lubot> <devikri> execuse me, How do I upgrade from lubuntu 18.04 to lubuntu 19.10?
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just read a few messages at the start of the backlog. tbs: the ability to scroll through desktops by scrolling on the taskbar is available as a extension on gnome desktop. Not supported as of now in lxqt. Maybe you can file an issue with lxqt-panel on GitHub and request the upstream.
<tbs>  @LoudSpeaker, after trying to learn about how to do it from this  chat and saw that it is a unique request, i opened new topic here https://discourse.lubuntu.me
<tbs> Somehow, probably while installing some apps, some kde apps installed without my request. i uninstalled most but idk how to uninstall Kde System Settings. Can anyone help me?
<tomreyn> do you know the package name or any file which belongs to it?
<tbs> @@, sorry, it seems a whole package groub installed!
<tbs> when i try to uninstall one it wants me to uninstall nearly 20 package...
<tbs> i ll try and come back here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Careful. Might end up uninstalling half of your own system. I did that last time I tried to remove some packages from a PPA that were no longer required.
<tbs> seems it went fine, but im not experienced enough to check them via muon, i could only use discover to be sure not doing anything wrong
<tbs> tomreyn: how can i know package name?
<tomreyn> if you know a file which belongs to the package you can use   dpkg -S /path/to/file    to determine the package name
<tomreyn> this only works for packages which are currently installed
<tomreyn> apt-file can be used to search for packages and files whether or not they are installed
<tomreyn> to search for packages based on key words, use    apt search 'KEYWORD1 [KEYWORD 2]'
<tomreyn> "apt search" is short for "apt-cache search". see the man page of "apt-cache" for more information on how the search parameters work, which syntaxes are supported.
<tbs> i said when i try to uninstall a kde package it wanted to uninstall about 20 more with it, it seems  Kde System Settings s uninstalled too
<tbs> tomreyn: sorry to take your time :/
<tomreyn> no problem. feel free to take note of the above, you might need it again soon
<tbs> i tried apt search, it may be usefull in future really
<tbs> i learned a new thing at least :)
<tbs> i have another question, i cant make bigger the icons on quick launch with panel settings, and quick launch doesnt have settings. how to do?
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 1280x124) https://i.imgur.com/8wPEbwS.jpg execuse me, is there someone know, what happen to my laptop ?
<lubot> <devikri> all my directory become corrupted file
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 799x581) https://i.imgur.com/wjjafKm.jpg all my files on /home/user become x-corupted file
<tango> 大家好
<tango> 朋友们好！
<tango> 都在干山呢
<tango> 哈哈哈
<tbs> i have another question, i cant make bigger the icons on quick launch with panel settings, and quick launch doesnt have settings. how to do?
<tbs> , i cant make bigger the icons on quick launch with panel settings, and quick launch doesnt have settings. how to do?
<tbs>  i cant make bigger the icons on quick launch with panel settings, and quick launch doesnt have settings. how to do?
#lubuntu 2020-01-04
<sarah> hello
<tbs> Hello,  i cant make bigger the icons on quick launch with panel settings, and quick launch doesnt have settings. how to do?
<guiverc> tbs, if you increase the 'height' (or 'width' if on side of screen) of panel, icons should increase in size (within certain sizes anyway; I just made my panel really wide [side of screen] & they reached maximum somewhat early so it'd be hard on HiDpi monitor I guess)
<wxl> guiverc: that's assuming you have room to increase the width
<wxl> tbs: to do it without increasing the width, remove the quick launch and add it again
<wxl> tbs: note that you'll need to have set the icon size accordingly in panel settings
<guiverc> tbs, wxl is right; I created a new panel, add some quick launch items, grew panel height (top of display) & icons remained same size.. as per wxl's instructions, removed items & re-added and icons are many times larger than they were before!  thanks wxl
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: pro bhaiya! _/\_
<tbs> thanks guys, it works !
<tbs> whl^
<tbs> guiverc: ^
<tbs> wxl: ^
<wxl> np
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SerjSev left?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I almost forgot that he hasn't Installed yet.
<lubot> <Zhogkd> Anyone use virt-manager can be enabled 3d acceleration?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Zhogkd [Anyone use virt-manager can be enabled 3d acceleration?], Mine says `Spice GL requires Virtio Graphics configured with accel3d`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can probably try  … https://zingmars.info/2018/07/15/Virgl-with-qemu-and-libvirt-on-ubuntu/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't want to try as I already have 2 vms set up and don't want to mess up.
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @The_LoudSpeaker [You can probably try  … https://zingmars.info/2018/07/15/Virgl-with-qemu-and-libv …], ERROR: unknown option --with-sdlabi=2.0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Zhogkd [ERROR: unknown option --with-sdlabi=2.0], ow.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> maybe wrong version number.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> help page should be useful.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I haven't tried custom building qemu on 18.04 so not much I can help.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also you are using it on 18.04 na? guide is for that.
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @The_LoudSpeaker [also you are using it on 18.04 na? guide is for that.], Yes
<tbs> Hello guys, how is it going
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii. tbs: how can we help?
<tbs> @LaudSpeaker, this time really i just asked how is it going :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's going fine. Last day of holidays for me.
<tbs> good, have a nice day ^^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 960x1280) https://i.imgur.com/Kl4V6KB.jpg Just found these pups hiding under our bus.
<tbs> they seem cute but not healy, they need to eat somethings i guess
<tbs> healty*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Had to work for half an hour to gain their trust and get them out and eat something.
<tbs> well, actually, if we think for realty, they will be same after one meal, what they need is a home or a territory
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! One of their brothers seems to have an injured leg. I will try to get him to a vet. They are always running under the vehicle if anyone goes near. They are very scared.
<tbs> :/
<tbs> they just dont know where they can go to be safe :/
<fuzhenting> guten Morgen
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Guten Morgen. Wie gehts?
<francoise> Hello, i installed the last lubuntu, everything works out of the box, however i cannot find how to add launch icons to the desktop like firefox/gimp or libreoffice, i tried with lxshortcut as i saw in a howto online but it doesn't work, the icon is not recognised instead it opens in the text editor, any help to add icons please?
<tbs> francoise: what i do is drag drop icons from app menu to quick launch widget at panel. doesnt it work for you?
<francoise> tbs, Ho yes, it works, thank you very much tbs! I didn't think about doing this.
<tbs> francoise: yw, im glad i could help ^^
<tbs> btw u said last ubuntu, is it 19.10 or 20.04 ?
<francoise> Hm not really the last one in fact it is 19.04.
<tbs> hmm okay.
<francoise> I gotta go, thanks again, have a nice day!
<tbs> cya, you too ^^
<akemhp> Congrats with LUbuntu. Very nice Ubuntu version.
<tbs> yes, it s nice at a lot of ways
<tbs> im new, i had somequestions but guys here helped me a lot
#lubuntu 2020-01-05
<youDownWithIRC> hi all, i have installed lubuntu 19.10, into the emcc of an atomic pi.  I'm looking to change o.s.'s, and i want to back up the current installation onto a flash drive, so i can be able to reinstall it again.  There's a lot of information out there, and its confusing to know which is the best method for me
<youDownWithIRC> so here is my question, whats the best way to backup a lubunbtu installation thats currently in the emcc of a computer, onto an external flash drive, to be able to 'restore it' later.  any help is appreciated
<guiverc> youDownWithIRC, I don't know, I'd likely use `dd` to take a copy of the drive & save that, plus `rsync` all wanted files (if re-install is necessary so you can restore that on re-installed image).. I backup multiple ways usually to different locations in case some fail for some reason; but I have no experience with pi (except using rsync for wanted files)
<youDownWithIRC> hello all.
<tbs> hi
<mmebsd> which is better between lubuntu and xubuntu
<mmebsd> whihc one is more popular?
<tbs> metbsd: u should search web for this question i guess
<guiverc> metbsd, they each have strengths and weaknesses; your end-use case will dictate which is best for you.  Lubuntu is lighter, but use it certain ways and Xubuntu may be lighter for you (ie. your use case will dictate which best suits you)
<tbs> i have 4 gb ram, with xfce if i remember right it uses %12 ram, with lubuntu it uses %11 ram at start. i would say lighter if it was %10 or less at least
<metbsd> i just want a light weight gui os for old hardware
<guiverc> metbsd, there are also differences between versions; XFCE as used by Xubuntu has moved from GTK2 to GTK3 which has had effects (noticable on older hardware more than newer), Lubuntu from LXQt (GTK2) to LXQt (Qt5)
<metbsd> so gtk3 is lighter than qt5 right?
<guiverc> In my experience GTK3 is heavier than GTK2; I felt Xubuntu slow down on really old hardware as it moved to GTK3
<guiverc> though on this box I'm using now with more grunt, I really couldn't see a difference... it'll depend on your hardware.
<guiverc> MATE also slowed down significantly switching from GTK2 to GTK3
<tbs> i just came from xfce mint, i guess lubuntu and xfce mint s smilar about being light, the reason i left xfce is there s no option for arrange items at desktop
<guiverc> LXQt is actually extremely light, I couldn't really spot a difference between it and LXDE (GTK2) - however the GTK2 to Qt5 makes differences necessary to remain light (effect would be lost possibly using GTK3 apps for example with limited RAM)
<tbs> imo u should create bootable usb of xubuntu and lubuntu and see the differance, but i suggest u to use xfce mint if
<tbs> if u want xfce desktop, cuz it configured better than xubuntu imo
<tbs> but im not sure since i dont know much
<guiverc> different versions have different software stacks - so need to be considered; the version of Xubuntu will say if all GTK3 (19.10) or only part GTK3 (parts GTK2) - really old versions running GTK2 only were lightest..  but even if nothing running - that's not the full picture for 'lightness' as libs used by desktop should match the libs needed for your apps to remain light.
 * guiverc fyi:  versions of Xubuntu using GTK2 only are now all EOL
<guiverc> metbsd, what age hardware?
<metbsd> guiverc, it's pentium t series cpu. dual core
<metbsd> it's garbage
<guiverc> 2010 it looks like (or the t4500 I'm comparing to), you'll probably not notice the difference much with that; by OLD I was thinking older.. on that I'd probably worry about RAM usage more than cpu.
<guiverc> fyi: the desktop I'm replying on is from 2009
<guiverc> metbsd, I just noticed I have a lenovo thinkpad sl510 (c2d-t6570, 2gb ram, i915)  listed in my test machines; ; yeah it's slow..
<metbsd> mine is like your cpu.
<metbsd> what os do you suggest? i tried win7 it's pretty slow im expecting linux faster
<guiverc> metbsd, consider your user preferences (xubuntu/lubuntu) & GUI you prefer, but also apps you want to use..   (if GTK3 apps, use Xubuntu, if Qt apps use modern Lubuntu, ... Lubuntu is lighter but the lightness can be lost with poor app choice)
<metbsd> basically just a browser and movie player
<metbsd> what's what my dad want
<guiverc> on the sl510 I mentioned; Lubuntu is lighter & slightly faster, but difference is not huge.. thus GUI preference is an issue. If Lubuntu, which Lubuntu - LXDE (legacy) or LXQt (modern) - I like modern LXQt myself; but you'll need to upgrade to 20.04 before 19.10 reaches eol mid-2020.
<lubot> Dimitrios was added by: Dimitrios
<lubot> <Zhogkd> Why LXQT? Not XFCE?
<lubot> <Zhogkd> Why Lubuntu? Not Xubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Coz lxqt is lighter
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @The_LoudSpeaker [Coz lxqt is lighter], When I boot OS into desktop and no running any program, ram usage of lxqt is lighter than xfce. … But I run several programs, the ram usage is increased less than lxqt, finally lxqt uses ram more than xfce about 20%-30%, I don't know why.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's because you are using gtk apps in lxqt. In xfce, gtk libraries, many gtk dependencies, etc are already loaded in ram hence you don't see a huge bump in usage. While you see more usage for same apps in lxqt. If you use qt apps with lxqt. I am sure you will get better results.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Many apps provided with Lubuntu are qt apps. Libreoffice, Firefox, quassel, qttransmisson, etc.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But Firefox on Xubuntu is gtk one.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Same with libreoffice.
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @The_LoudSpeaker [That's because you are using gtk apps in lxqt. In xfce, gtk libraries, many gtk …], As long as I only use apps with qt that ram usage will be less than in xfce?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <Zhogkd> @The_LoudSpeaker [Yup!], Thank You
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Welcome! :)
<akemhp> So the default desktop of Lubuntu is LxQT?
<akemhp> Also is it running OpenBox window manager at the same time? or is it only LxQT that does the window manager and desktop?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup! Default DE of Lubuntu is lxqt and openbox is the window manager.
<akemhp> Ok, thanks The_LoudSpeaker :)
<akemhp> I never heard about LXQT before LUbuntu, but it's nice, i guess it is pretty new maybe.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! It is new and currently under heavy development.
<akemhp> It's good cause on fresh boot it takes only about 500 MB RAM on my old dual core desktop computer.
<akemhp> Okay.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Good to know.
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> How to securely delete the free space of a partition?
<wxl> i usually overwrite it with /dev/zero or /dev/null
<wxl> err not /dev/null but /dev/urandom or /dev/random
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Thats entire disk, @wxl ?
<wxl> if you want, or not
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Noted, thanks
<wxl> the `shred` command can simplify things
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> I have laptop with dual boot windows and lubuntu...  … If i want to securely delete lubuntu root partition will the laptop be booting up?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> the `shred` command can simplify things], Noted, i think dd.ing the partition till no space left that should be enough?
<wxl> i would rather `dd` personally, but it's a little more dangerous/easier to screw up
<wxl> you presumedly have GRUB in your MBR so if you remove the Lubuntu partition, you'll still be booting with GRUB
<wxl> i'm not sure what GRUB will do if you remove its default partition
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> you presumedly have GRUB in your MBR so if you remove the Lubuntu partitio …], Looks like on mbr
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> How to make sure?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> i would rather `dd` personally, but it's a little more dangerous/easier to …], I used to use dd... Cmiiw, … dd.ing the partition till no space left that should be enough for secure deletion?
<wxl> yes dd will work
<wxl> and whether or not you have grub, you will have SOME sort of bootloader or another on a dual boot
<drejc> Hello world!
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> How to disabled password login on lxqt?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> and whether or not you have grub, you will have SOME sort of bootloader or …], Thanks
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highlight=autologin#usage
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highl …], Then sudo will password less also?
<wxl> i don't understand your question?
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highl …], I have logout and login, but still wait for password
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> Reboot requirement?
<wxl> or restart sddm
<wxl> wait
<wxl> you want to ADD autologin
<lubot> <Maria Andrea> @wxl [<wxl> i don't understand your question?], Sudo password confirmation will be still using password
<wxl> https://wiki.debian.org/SDDM#Enable_autologin
